# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Retirado escumador...

## António Vitor

Como alguns de vocês já devem saber, retirei da equação o meu escumador, um escumador de elite, um ATB small cone com uma bomba airstar 1500 (debita 1500 l/H de ar...).


Já passou 2 dias, mas só hoje testei alguns dos parâmetros...

aqui ficam eles:

Magnesio=1350 ppm
cálcio=440 ppm
pH=8.2
KH=7-8 (algures no meio)
PO4=não detectado com teste salifert
NO3=5 ppm

O NO3, finalmente consegui medir o NO3...depois de muitos meses de esforço...

era sempre práticamente 0, e curiosamente agora tenho o aquário como nunca tive...

A estabilidade que consegui no aquário deve-se a uma simples bomba peristáltica que me regula o reactor de cálcio, que presumo fosse antes a peça destabilizadora....( grandes swings de cálcio e KH.)

Nessa altura (quando inclui a bomba peristáltica) adicionei o carvão activado, e mesmo sendo de uma marca "fatela" BOYU, não me adiciona fosfatos...
e foi nessa altura que tudo começou a melhorar...

Noto também o magnésio mais estável, e não me precipita como antes, talvez porque também a estabilidade do kh e cálcio favorece a permanencia do magnésio...não sei...

Esta experiência termina logo que detecte uma quebra na saude dos corais, 2 dias ainda não devem chegar para tirar qualquer conclusão...

Noto uma ligeira névoa na água...muito ligeira, semelhante ao que acontecia quando inicialmente incluia vodka na água...boom de bacterias possivelmente.
O impacto de ter retirado o escumador, deverá ser maior no inicio, até que a cadeia alimentar que começa nas bacterias se organize...
vamos ver...

A minha ideia depois de ler n artigos sobre o assunto, é que o escumador embora retire muita coisa (o meu tirava mesmo nhanha malcheirosa às carradas), retira também coisas benéficas, por exemplo a tal cadeia de bacterias e seus predadores...seleccionando as bactérias e também retirando alguns elementos minerais importantes...

como sabem tenho mais de 1 kilo de carvão activado num local estratégico, continuo a ter bastante filtração neste caso quimica e não mecânica...que segundo alguns artigos é até 3x mais eficiente a tirar o TOC que o melhor dos escumadores....

vou dando notícias...para a semana faço mais uma rodada de testes.

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Viva António,

Vais voltar à adição de Vodka ou ficas apenas pelo GAC?

1 abraço 
Vasco

----------


## António Vitor

> Viva António,
> 
> Vais voltar à adição de Vodka ou ficas apenas pelo GAC?
> 
> 1 abraço 
> Vasco


Viva vasco, só pelo GAC...até porque sem escumador acho que era arriscar demasiado...
arriscar porque irei ter um boom de bacterias mesmo sem adição de açucar, poderia ser demais pelo menos na etapa inicial e cair o oxigénio a niveis perigosos...

Aquilo que tenho visto nos tanks of the month, é o uso recorrente de carvão activo, associado com escumadores é certo, mas grandes aquários têm sempre o tal carvão activo...
será que os escumadores não são uma peça fundamental?

é isso que eu quero investigar...
 :Smile:

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

> Viva vasco, só pelo GAC...até porque sem escumador acho que era arriscar demasiado...


Realmente tem logica, vamos la ver como se porta ai o aquario  :Smile:  quem sabe um dia retire o meu, para já tenho 500g de carvão e noto uma grande diferença no meu, tive um ataque de algas à 2 meses (derbesia) que mal via a rocha e com a adição de carvão e tpas semanais desapareceu tudo.

Abraço
Vasco

----------


## António Vitor

A situação mais grave, seria no periodo nocturno se o bloom de bacterias ocorresse nesse periodo, sim tenho um bloom de bacterias porque retirei o escumador...

Aumentei e bastante a agitação superficial e adicionei mais carvão...
(bombas mais perto do nivel da água)

Por agora tudo ok, tenho até mais extenções nos pólipos dos corais, será o meu indicador, se por acaso estes se recolherem eu ligo logo o escumador....
pH ainda dentro dos parâmetros normais. logo não terei co2 em excesso, ou o sistema está a conseguir equilibrar o co2 com a atmosfera...

o que a malta faz com a adição de carbono, estou a conseguir sem o escumador, pelo menos nesta fase inicial, até que se esgote algum elemento (carbono???), como não são retiradas do sistema ocorrerá um aumento da massa orgÂnica viva no aquário...com aumento na exigência em o2.

espero que depois apareçam os predadores destas, e que me limpe isto...

Não exportando pela via do escumador os nutrientes, este ficam mais tempo na água, podendo se acumular, espero que isto seja em beneficio dos corais....como disse vamos ver...até ver isto mantêm-se em perfeitas condições.

usei uma lanterna para atrair o que esteja no aquário, e observei tipo muitas particulas, e crustáceos...que eram atraidos pela luz...
em poucos segundos apareceram uns 10 bem grandes...
 :Wink: 

não sou anti escumadores, nem nada que se pareça, mas mesmo que os escumadores sejam eficientes....existirá acumulação de TOC também com escumadores, embora demore mais tempo...

agora os artigos valem o que valem... e só eu vendo se realmente é benéfico no meu sistema a ausência do escumador, nesta etapa (aquário bem maturado)....e cada caso é um caso...

Agora os niveis baixos de bacterias em quase todos os aquários (no artido que referi), relativamente ao que acontece na natureza, e sabendo que os escumadores retiram fácilmente algumas bactérias...faz-me pensar que deveriamos ter niveis mais altos de bactérias...

espero claro que isto se autoregule, com predadores e etc...
como disse vou estudar o que vai aqui acontecer....

mais bacterias ...mais predação....etc.... autoregulando...
isto pode acontecer ou não...

poderia até comprar uma rocha viva por curar para fazer de semente...

Agora lembrei-me de outro artigo que não sei o link, que falava que era errada a ideia de nos reefs existir carência de nutrientes....um deserto dizia-se... afinal não será bem assim, tentar lembrar-me do artigo para colocar aqui.

Os nutrientes existem encapsulados nas mais diversas formas de vida e em constante ciclo....
As esponjas seriam um dos grandes motores disto...
tenho de arranjar uma para aqui..
 :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Quando o meu escumador deixava de funcionar correctamente (copo muito sujo, falta de manutenção), eu reparava que aparecia uma película de "gordura" na superfície da água. 
Isto foi sempre acompanhado por retracção dos pólipos e os corais não pareciam bem. Umas horas após limpar o escumador tudo voltava ao normal.

Era interessante fazeres uma medição diária de Nitrato, Fosfato e pH.

E informa-nos se aparecerem cianobactérias.

----------


## António Vitor

> Quando o meu escumador deixava de funcionar correctamente (copo muito sujo, falta de manutenção), eu reparava que aparecia uma película de "gordura" na superfície da água. 
> Isto foi sempre acompanhado por retracção dos pólipos e os corais não pareciam bem. Umas horas após limpar o escumador tudo voltava ao normal.
> 
> Era interessante fazeres uma medição diária de Nitrato, Fosfato e pH.
> 
> E informa-nos se aparecerem cianobactérias.


Ok será feito...

A gordura e problemas podem ser só um facto temporário, até aparecer mais bactérias para consumir a gordura e/ou predadores das mesmas.
ou seja o "ecossistema" "tenta" adaptar-se á nova situação...e demora...

Para evitar a tal transição reforcei a dose de carvão activo.
toda a água entre a sump e o aquário passa pelo carvão activo...

TODA ou seja pelo carvão activo passa a totalidade da água do aquário em 1-2 horas.
irei sempre manter pelo menos uns 1,5 kilos permanentemente no aquário de carvão activo...que irei substituir mensalmente.
era essa a minha ideia se me mantiver sem escumador.
Inicialmente comprei da Boyu que me parece aceitável na qualidade (fosfatos não aparecem), mas já comprei 6 litros (5 kilos?) da marca papillon alemã, que irei usar da próxima vez...
aqui tenho a certeza que não terá fosfatos, o processo usado na activação foi apenas e só com vapor...
é também menos denso que o Boyu portanto julgo ser muitissimo melhor que este, na superifice de contacto...

não me aparece a gordura superficial (até ver), também porque tenho muita agitação superficial.

Estava a pensar adicionar alguns seres não fotossintéticos na sump, só para ver no que daria, mas só depois do periodo inicial.

----------


## António Vitor

não fiz as medições ontem, mas vou tentar colocar hoje...

A água está mais limpa agora, e os corais têm ainda mais extenções nos polipos..
 :Smile: 

como a experiência tem apenas 4 dias, vamos aguardar...

Mas julgo que criei melhores condições para os corais, isto porque aumnentei a dose do carvão, e agora a passagem de água é activa em todo o carvão e não apenas de uma forma passiva....e claro mais quantidade.

Espero que tenha retirado uma filtração ineficiente (o escumador), por outra bem mais eficiente no TOC, e melhorei a capacidade para que exista TOC, mas na forma viva (as bacterias consomem toc)... sem as retirar no escumador...alimentando assim bastante melhor os corais...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mas isso não é fazer o mesmo que colocar um filtro de água doce, cheio de carvão e bio-balls?

Não se chegou à conclusão que não funciona?

Ou achas que por aumentar muito a quantidade  de carvão activado, vai ser diferente?

----------


## António Vitor

> Mas isso não é fazer o mesmo que colocar um filtro de água doce, cheio de carvão e bio-balls?
> 
> Não se chegou à conclusão que não funciona?
> 
> Ou achas que por aumentar muito a quantidade  de carvão activado, vai ser 
> diferente?


Nada disso, até porque se tu tiras o carvão passado um mês, não chega a completar o ciclo...ou quase...
 :Big Grin: 

O carvão activo mesmo em pequenas quantidades é 3x mais eficiente que o MELHOR dos escumadores...

para que serve o escumador senão para tirar TOC, compostos orgânicos na água...antes destes se decomporem em nitratos e fosfatos...
certo?

ou servirá para tirar as bacterias que incorporam o TOC nos seus tecidos?
no caso de quem use as técnicas de zeovit.

Para que serve afinal...se for para retirar TOC de acordo com vários artigos, o carvão ganha completamente...mas a longa distância...

Por muito que fique a escumar há 70% de matéria orgânica que tem fobia ao ar...e não se agarra a ele...
 :Smile: 
e é o limite do escumador tira 30% o que pode ser bom...atenção...mas não chega aos quase 80% que o carvão activo consegue tirar...

mais uma vez de acordo com os tais artigos...
Tira bactérias e isso ficou provado que é verdade...
mas cá para mim só inicialmente terá mais rendimento, depois com a selecção para bacterias mais "fóbicas" ao ar, voltamos á ineficiência...

bactérias que se FOREM em maior numero mais rápidamente incorporam o TOC... (total organic carbon) digo eu...

ou seja reduzindo o número de bacterias (imaginando que conseguiriamos retirar todos os tipos de bacterias com escumador) estariamos a fazer algo...contrário ao que queriamos...
mas isto sou eu a imaginar e é meramente hipóteses...
que quero confirmar com a experiencia que me parece que vai durar bem mais tempo...
 :Big Grin: 

vou fazer os testes de hoje de nitratos e fosfatos...

----------


## António Vitor

O que eu pensava que iria acontecer...aconteceu...

nitratos a 0.
pode ser problemático, porque num reef queremos po4 a zero...
se os nitratos forem o elemento limitativo, pode existir acumulação de po4...
se me subir os fosfatos nesta experiência irei óbviamente adicionar nitratos na forma de KNO3 por exemplo....

Os fosfatos subiram só ligeiramente, ainda não atingindo 0.03, mas já se observa algo...que antes não se via...
ou seja subiram ligeiramente... teste salifert...não é agora completamente transparente, mas tem um levissimo tom azulado...muito leve não atingindo os 0.03.

Isto é deveras muito interessante...

O carvão activo da Boyu pode também largar elementos com carbono para a água e estar a alimentar as bactérias...
o que eu queria era estirpes que me consumissem mais fosfatos do que nitratos...
vamos ver...

----------


## António Vitor

As cyanos que tinha sob controle... fizeram uma aparição maior...
com mais atenção agora com as luzes acesas verifiquei que tinha mais cyanos.

Curiosamente agora que tenho menos nitratos, elas fazem uma nova aparição.é em alguns pontos mas já se Vêem...

vou continuar a observar a evolução...
será que necessitam de fosfatos ligeiramente mais altos...possivelmente...
tentar descobrir e aprender alguma coisa com isto...

tomem nota que não arriscarei com nenhum coral...
se estão abertos, estão ok...

será que o escumador, retira as cyanos da água impedindo estas de se multiplicarem sendo estas uma das tais a ser retiradas pelos escumadores...
pode ser...

vamos estudando e aprendendo com isto...

um reactor de fosfatos, poderá ser solução para um skimmerless aquarium?
capaz...

----------


## António Vitor

Alguns artigos interessantes:

Feature Article: Total Organic Carbon (TOC) and the Reef Aquarium: an Initial Survey, Part I &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine



sem escumador temos menos toc?
 :Big Grin: 


sem escumador o toc baixa com o tempo?

umas ilações do autor:

This provocative speculation really raises the question, "Is it necessary to purchase a large "killer" skimmer, or will a more modestly priced and smaller unit serve equivalently for keeping the TOC level in the range acceptable to corals and other inhabitants of our reef aquariums?"

hehe

part 2 do mesmo artigo:

"... the low TOC tank (#2) uses GAC-based water filtration, whereas the high-TOC tank (#3) does not. Does GAC really make such a spectacular difference in TOC loads while at the same time protein skimmers scarcely have any effect at all? This question and related topics are currently under study, and results will be reported in the near future."

ha pois é...
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2008/9/aafeature2

----------


## António Vitor

"Tank #2 lacks sand and a skimmer, but it does contain generous amounts of live rock, a few fish, and several large, mature colonies of soft corals; significantly, GAC is used continuously. The TOC values found in this tank (~ 0.7 ppm) are at the lower edge of the range found on natural reefs"

Mais outra...do artigo em cima:
Da minha experiência nestas andanças, cerca de 3 anos quase...

Tive a minha melhor experiência quando adicionei carvão activo.

Segui todos os "conselhos", muita luz até 2 watts por litro, escumadores de topo ...boas bombas de circulação por exemplo vortech...etc...etc...etc...

Tive periodos de melhorias, e de decadência, sempre tentando começar com pequenos frags, tenho ainda dos primeiros frags que me ofereceram há 2 anos mais ou menos...

O periodo mais largo com melhorias notórias foi com...carvão activo...
(até ao presente....e com leds)

como é recorrente ver aquários com carvão e mesmo sem escumador a serem aquários eleitos...decidi experimentar...acho que o carvão não é dos elementos mais aconselhados...

não percebo o porquê disso...o escumador é o coração do aquário...sinceramente e com base mesmo em artigos que pelo menos tentam ser ligeiramente cientificos, acho que é capaz de não ser bem assim...

E claro pela minha breve experiência...mas vamos seguir com ela e verificar afinal o que irá acontecer...


O que pode estar a acontecer e porque é que toda a gente aconselha escumadores, e porque é que costuma ser um dos elementos mais caros do aquário e toda a gente o aconselha...

é que realmente o que ele retira e tira muito:
cheira a podre...

agora o carvão é mais discreto, e portanto...
 :Big Grin: 

não sei se me faço entender, mas o homem é um bicho que vÊ para crer, só que os sentidos ás vezes enganam...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axEy4...eature=related

----------


## António Vitor

tudo a correr bem...
a água agora parece ainda mais límpida, ao nível do que eu tinha com escumador...

Extenções dos polipos em todos os sps, ainda ok...
logo faço mais testes aos fosfatos e nitratos.

----------


## luisvicente

Boa tarde,


Acho que esta deva ser a segunda vez que escrevo no reefforum, até porque ainda não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para ajudar ou contribuir mas aqui vai.

Também li esse artigo sobre os escumadores e bactérias mas na altura fiquei com muitas duvidas principalmente pelas criticas que lhe foram feitas aqui no forum.

Inspirado pelo teu post resolvi colocar carvão activado pela primeira vez (apenas 250grs) na queda de água da sump e passei a ligar o escumador apenas à noite.

Devo referir que o escumador está subdimensionado e que tenho cianos há muitos meses. 

As cianos tenho relcaionado com o facto de o escumador ser subdimensionado para o sistema e por ter estado desligado quase dois meses.

Acontece que foi precisamente na altura em que não tive o escumador ligado que os lps (e as cianos) mais se desenvolveram e tb notei crescimento nos sps apesar de afectados pelas algas.

Estou muito curioso com o que vai acontecer neste formato de carvão 24/24 e escumador à noite.

Como já referi só tomei esta iniciativa depois de ler o teu post que vou acompanhar e aguardar espectante pelos teus resultados.

Abraço,
Luis Vicente

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> E informa-nos se aparecerem cianobactérias.


 :Big Grin: 




> As cyanos que tinha sob controle... fizeram uma aparição maior...
> com mais atenção agora com as luzes acesas verifiquei que tinha mais cyanos.
> 
> Curiosamente agora que tenho menos nitratos, elas fazem uma nova aparição.é em alguns pontos mas já se Vêem...


Cada vez mais associo o aparecimento de cianos, a desequilíbrios da relação Nitrato/Fosfato na coluna de água. E claro, acompanhados de locais onde existe deposição de matéria orgânica.

Como esperava que o nitrato decrescesse rapidamente no teu aquário, pedi especificamente para nos informares das cianos. Penso que na ausência de nitrato, dá-se um "shift" na população bacteriana e as cianos aparecem. Será por serem fotossintéticas que ganham vantagem?

Diz-nos os valores dos testes de hoje, se faz favor. Tenta ser rigoroso, medir o fosfato sempre com a mesma luz (com o mesmo White balance.. eheh  :Big Grin: ) e longe do aquário, para a luz "azulada" não influenciar a leitura. 
Quando usava o teste de fosfato da Salifert, fazia-o sempre durante o dia, junto a uma janela. 
Tenho muita dificuldade em distinguir... o azul bebé do azul celeste  :Big Grin:   (não sou gaja!)

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Tenho muita dificuldade em distinguir... o azul bebé do azul celeste  (não sou gaja!)


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## António Vitor

As cyanos apareceram, mas hoje não tenho mais que ontem, sei que grandes problemas provocam cyanos que sufocam tudo, mesmo em poucas horas, como não tenho mais que ontem, e em pontos onde não incomodam os corais vou continuar com a experiência...

Se tiver que começar a introduzir nitratos, posso fazer, adicionando também potássio... KNO3 como fazia nos velhos tempos, quando tinha um aqúário densamente plantado.

A percentagem de nitratos e fosfatos está também relacionada com o tipo de comida que colocamos, existem muitas variáveis...
pode ter sido apenas um ajuste do sistema, a população de bactérias não aparece logo do nada...

E o próprio "ecossistema" (que espero criar) onde as bactérias são a tal base da pirâmide, demora a se autoregular...
tal e qual como o ciclo do azoto, embora não estejamos a falar das mesmas bacterias.

Como falei vamos vendo e estudando

Nitrato e fosfatos sob luz de 5000K:

nitrato teste hagen:
Já uso há muito tempo, para nitratos funciona.

dá uma cor, difusa.não será 0, porque a escala começa em 5, mas diria que é um 1-2 ppm...ainda existe. cor de rosa bébé...
 :Wink: 

O que é bom, não quero é que seja este o factor limitativo do crescimento das bacterias...

fosfatos teste salifert, epá se não é 0 é próximo é mais transparente que da última vez...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> Acho que esta deva ser a segunda vez que escrevo no reefforum, até porque ainda não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para ajudar ou contribuir mas aqui vai.
> 
> Também li esse artigo sobre os escumadores e bactérias mas na altura fiquei com muitas duvidas principalmente pelas criticas que lhe foram feitas aqui no forum.
> 
> Inspirado pelo teu post resolvi colocar carvão activado pela primeira vez (apenas 250grs) na queda de água da sump e passei a ligar o escumador apenas à noite.
> 
> ...


epá fico contente pelo interesse neste meu projecto...
só 250 gramas é pouco...
 :Wink: 
mas depende da qualidade...
vou usar para os meus 360+100 litros perto de 1 kilo e meio ...cada mês...

O carvão tem a inconviniência de aumentar os encargos na manutenção, mas se isso for para melhorar o meu reef, assim seja.

com a venda do meu second line atb small cone, dá para 40 anos de reef...
não estou a dizer que o farei, apenas a dizer que o poderia fazer...
ainda não terminei a experiência...
terá a duração de um mês...depois passa a definitivo.

----------


## Helena Pais

> O carvão tem a inconviniência de aumentar os encargos na manutenção, mas se isso for para melhorar o meu reef, assim seja.


De facto fica carote 1,5kg de carvão por mês... mas se de facto substituir um escumador, só na poupança dá para umas valentes mudas de carvão...

Se precisares de uns nitratos posso-te arranjar uns litros de água...  :yb620:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá António. :Olá: 

[QUOTE=António Vitor;172381]
O carvão activo mesmo em pequenas quantidades é *3x mais eficiente que o MELHOR dos escumadores*...[QUOTE]

Com todo o respeito que tenho por aquariofilistas que fazem expriencias por conta propria. :yb677: 

Porque as suas expriencias faz evoluir o nosso hobby e tens se dado grandes passos desde a uns 10 anos para cá, e um desses passos foi revolução do escumador com o venturi e depois a turbina de agulhas.

Agora com está tua resposta fiquei de boca aberta  :yb668: , acho que deverias ler artigos de a 10 ou 15 anos atras e vais ver que o que tu estas a fazer hoje fazias se na altura com muitos maus resultados a médio praso.


Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

É certo que não li os artigos de há 10 a 15 anos atrás...
Mas li uns bem recentes de há 1-2 anos atrás...

Feature Article: The Development of a Method for the Quantitative Evaluation of Protein Skimmer Performance &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine




> By  Ken S. Feldman, Kelly M. Maers 
> Department of Chemistry, The Pennsylvania State University, University Park, PA 16802





> One of the more surprising and important observations to emerge from the earlier skimmer studies was that the four original skimmers tested removed only 20 - 30% of the measurable TOC in the reef tank water examined; the remaining 70 - 80% of the TOC was not removed by skimming. Extension of these measurements to the three new skimmers tested in this study did not add much to the argument


O limite recorrente de 30-35% máximo de TOC retirado mesmo em escumadores mais "eficientes" vem demonstrar, que é necessário alguma reflecxão urgente, sobre o papel de um escumador num aquário de reef.

Este ligeiramente mais recente:
Feature Article: Further Studies on Protein Skimmer Performance &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine




> Thus, all skimmers tested remove around 20 - 30% of the TOC in the aquarium water, and that's it; 70 - 80% of the measurable TOC is left behind unperturbed by the skimming process. It may be possible to develop a rationalization for this unexpected behavior by referring back to Fig. 1. Perhaps only 20 - 30% of the organic species in the aquarium water meet the hydrophobic requirements for bubble capture, whereas the remaining 70-80%, for whatever reason, don't. Since the chemical structures of the TOC components are not known, any further speculation along these lines must await chemical structural analysis for verification


só 20-30% da matéria orgânica na água é hidrofóbica, o resto não será possivel de ser escumado...

nem com um escumador com um tamanho jumbo com 20 000 litros de ar e água....mesmo num aquário de 10 litros.
 :Big Grin: 

Claro que podemos com BSA, deturpar os resultados e dizer que os escumador tiram bem a matéria orgânica...
a água tipica de um aquário de reef não tem BSA...

mas quem diz que o carvão é até 3x mais eficiente que um escumador não sou eu...

By Ken S. Feldman, Allison A. Place, Sanjay Joshi, Gary White:
Feature Article: Bacterial Counts in Reef Aquarium Water: Baseline Values and Modulation by Carbon Dosing, Protein Skimming, and Granular Activated Carbon Filtration &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine




> 1.Reef aquaria utilizing active filtration (GAC, skimming) maintain equilibrium TOC levels within the range found on healthy tropical reefs.
> 2.Protein skimming (i.e., bubbles) is not very effective at removing TOC from aquarium water, depleting typical reef tank water of only ~ 20 - 35% of the post-feeding TOC present.
> 3.GAC filtration is quite effective at stripping reef tank water of its TOC load, removing 60 - 85% of the TOC present.
> 4.And, quite intriguingly, the natural biological filtration, which starts with bacteria and other microbes, is remarkable in its capacity to remediate reef tank water of TOC, easily removing 50% or more of the post-feeding TOC increase in tank water.


20-35% versus 60-85% é mais ou menos três vezes a performance de um escumador...
e segundo os outros artigos...por muito bons que sejam os escumadores tiram no máximo 35%...porque o resto são moleculas não hidrofóbicas, as bolhas não funcionam nestas moleculas...

não sou eu que digo são estes estudos, e estas pessoas que considero idóneas nesta área...
E eu quero verificar a validade destes estudos...e sinceramente acho que me estou a dar bem...
fora com o escumador!
not just yet...
 :Wink: 

O que o escumador pode tirar bem são as tais bactérias daí o desenvolvimento de técnicas tipo zeovit e outras, mas são também as bactérias mais eficientes que qualquer escumador (QUALQUER) a tirar o TOC.

quem não use ZEOVIT ou semelhante método...melhor é reflectir sobre a necessidade do escumador...estou a falar a sério...

Agora vamos ver a longo prazo...claro...
O que estes artigos dizem também é que ter um escumador sobredimensionado não altera nada, apenas a velocidade com que tira os tais 30% de materia hidrofóbica...
só e  apenas isso.

Atenção eu tenho um escumador ATB small cone com bomba da askoll que faz mais de 1500 litros hora de ar e acho que perto de 5000 litros de água...
um aquário de 2000 litros estaria bem servido com ele...e eu tenho apenas 360l+sump(100l).

portanto esta experiência não será porque eu precise de justificar a ausência de um bom escumador...eu tenho um bom escumador...

----------


## António Vitor

Acho curioso a malta ter regressado para um método que funciona e usava-se antes dos reactores de cálcio e afins...e ter adoptado sem grandes problemas, um metodo que era antigo.

Se bem que agora com rigor e com excelente doseamento, sim o bailling.

Possivelmente quem usava carvão há 10 e 15 anos atrás possivelmente usaria pouca rocha viva, e muitos BIO-BALLS...
não uso bio-balls...se bem que agora está de novo a moda da pouca rocha viva...
 :Wink: 

As coisas mudam, para regressar ao mesmo, no entanto acho que os bio-balls não voltarão!
mas quem sabe...
 :Big Grin: 

Aquilo que me faz pensar na ineficiência a longo prazo de um escumador é o seguinte:

Acredito que um escumador vai tirar bem mais que 35% do TOC num periodo inicial, talvez chegar aos 70%, ao capturar as tais bactérias que retiram o toc da água.

O problema é a lei de Darwin a trabalhar, bactérias menos hidrofóbicas (na sua membrana), serão mais dificilmente escumadas, portanto ocorrerá ao longo dos meses e anos uma selecção para este tipo de bactérias, isto se não existir introdução de novas estirpes...

logo depois de um periodo inicial vai retirar MENOS que 35% do TOC, bem menos...
Carvão activo não tem destes problemas até porque não consegue capturar bactérias...mas tira bem o TOC.

Será a razão principal do sindrome do aquário velho?
tem lógica...

----------


## António Vitor

reflectindo com isto do sindrome do aquário velho, não existe muitos aquários que chegam a grandes aquários em 2-3 anos só com escumação (sem zeovit por exemplo ou GAC)...

ou acontece no 1 ano ou simplesmente não acontece mais...poderia até fazer um trabalho estatístco, mas não tenho grandes dados para isso.

existem grandes aquário mas todos têm mais que só escumação e rocha viva, isto a longo prazo...

mais logo faço testes à água.
continua tudo ok. Com boas extenções dos pólipos.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá António,

Tal como eu disse, e o Rogério também, estás a repetir uma experiência com 10 anos. Eu falei nas bio-balls, mas podia não ter falado. O que interessa é que estás a fazer o mesmo método/processo. 

Também eu li esses artigos que mencionaste. É preciso cuidado na extrapolação de conclusões. 
Concordo contigo que o escumador só tira 30% da matéria orgânica, os autores demonstraram isso muito bem. 

Mas... repara uma coisa, quem inventou o escumador, não lhe chamou fraccionador de matéria orgânica, chamou fraccionador de proteínas. 
No artigo que mencionaste o escumador provou ser 100% eficaz, na remoção de proteínas, tal como é anunciado. 

As minhas dúvidas são: 

- Será que o carvão activado consegue remover moléculas de matéria orgânica mais complexa, como proteínas? E já agora, remover bactérias? 

- O que é exactamente o TOC e de que forma está ligado ao o Nitrato e Fostato? 

*- Então porque estão a desenvolver métodos como o Zeovit ou as Bio-pellets, cujo um dos principios é adicionar mais fonte de carbono (=TOC?) à água?*

- Quais são os efeitos, nos corais, de níveis de TOC aumentados? É prejudicial? 

É que mesmo só com o uso de escumadores, os autores dos métodos pro-bióticos, dizem que os nossos aquários são deficientes em carbono (=TOC?)

Falaste no uso do Balling... muito bem, o uso do Balling vulgarizou-se pelo aparecimento de métodos mais simples, como o Balling light e o 2-part solution, e também pelo baixo custo das bombas doseadoras.


Noto o teu interesse no Old Tank Syndrome e na sua relação com as bactérias. Mas atenção que isso foi só uma hipótese que o autor escreveu, uma possível interpretação que ele pensou, nada mais. Todavia, temos muitos dados que falam na relação entre as DSB e o OTS. Não será mais este o problema?

Desculpa, mas sem me demonstrarem que há selecção de espécies, e quais, eu não me acredito que o escumador a longo prazo seleccione bactérias. Até porque acho que a grande maioria das bactérias, não está - nem nunca chega a estar - na coluna de água, está na rocha e na areia.

Há 2 anos, após ter lido estas publicações do K. Feldman, passei a acreditar convictamente que no futuro vamos deixar de usar escumadores. Mas trocar os escumadores pelo GAC? Não. Essa não me acredito.

Um abraço,

PS: Mede por favor os nitratos e os fosfatos todos os dias, durante um mês, depois coloca aqui um gráfico semanal ou de 15 dias.

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Vítor...

Existe alguma maneira de medir o TOC? Sei que a Salifert tem um teste que é o Organics, não sei se terá alguma coisa a haver?

Sei que a mesma marca tem um teste para o Carvão Activado, que nos permite saber quando se deve renovar o carvão.

Usas alguns dos testes?

Atenciosamente

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá António,
> 
> Tal como eu disse, e o Rogério também, estás a repetir uma experiência com 10 anos. Eu falei nas bio-balls, mas podia não ter falado. O que interessa é que estás a fazer o mesmo método/processo. 
> 
> Também eu li esses artigos que mencionaste. É preciso cuidado na extrapolação de conclusões. 
> Concordo contigo que o escumador só tira 30% da matéria orgânica, os autores demonstraram isso muito bem. 
> 
> Mas... repara uma coisa, quem inventou o escumador, não lhe chamou fraccionador de matéria orgânica, chamou fraccionador de proteínas. 
> No artigo que mencionaste o escumador provou ser 100% eficaz, na remoção de proteínas, tal como é anunciado. 
> ...


As proteinas também podemos englobar no TOC, o TOC quer dizer se não estou em erro total organic carbon.

ou seja todas proteinas são orgânicas e têm carbono.
E sim o carvão também tira proteinas...não retira é as tais bactérias.

Quando tu metes alcool ou outra coisa semelhante, estás a meter carbono com nada de nitratos ou fosfatos, se o carbono for o factor limitativo vais ter um boom de bacterias que o escumador vai cosneguir tirar ou não...

O escumador apareceu em meados da decada de 60 do séc passado, não é recente, o carvão activo é usado até na limpeza de gases, em processos industriais, também é eficiente, e o problema de não acreditares que o carvão é eficiente, é o pessoal acreditar mais nas aparências do que no conteúdo.

não sei se a minha experiência vai correr bem ou mal, acho que existe uma previsão do que vai acontecer, que eu sinceramente acho que com base na ciência dúvido que suceda.

como tinha dito voltaram ao bailing depois de muita gente o ter usado com insucesso...depois de alguém voltar para o metodo como teve sucesso já existirão seguidores...

vamos imaginar que eu agora tinha insucesso...demonstrava que o escumador era essencial?
também não mas se por acaso tiver algum sucesso relativo, já vai demonstrar qualquer coisa.

Também gostava de ler uma qualquer experiência de há 10 ou 15 anos o relato dela na net...da tal ausência de escumador com bastante carvão.
mandam link se souberem.

em relação a fazer testes todos os dias, vou fazer dia sim dia não.

até que será fácil extrapolar nos dias que não fizer o teste...se por acaso ocorrer por exemplo uma recolha nos polipos, faço... senão é dia sim dia não...
poupar os testes...

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Vítor...
> 
> Existe alguma maneira de medir o TOC? Sei que a Salifert tem um teste que é o Organics, não sei se terá alguma coisa a haver?
> 
> Sei que a mesma marca tem um teste para o Carvão Activado, que nos permite saber quando se deve renovar o carvão.
> 
> Usas alguns dos testes?
> 
> Atenciosamente


medir o toc é complicado, não o faço, e não tenho os aparelhos que quem escreveu os tais artigos têm ao seu dispôr...

 talvez com um medidor de redox conseguissemos detectar indirectamente, em relação a esse teste desconheço sinceramente, mas é capaz de ser isso não faço ideia.

----------


## António Vitor

sReef — the skimmerless reef tank of Marko Haaga

já com anos e sem escumador...
tem para além do GAC, um copo de  "removedor" de fosfatos, e biopellets num filtro externo.

não tenho ambos...
vamos ver...




> Skimmers are extremely popular and have yielded good results for many. Why go skimmerless?
> One of the main goals when setting up the tank was low maintenance and simplicity. That really meant no skimmer. Before this tank I got fed up with cleaning the skimmer at least once or twice a week. I just stopped cleaning it one day and eventually shut it down altogether. Strangely I noticed my reef even looked better without a skimmer than with one. Corals growth exploded and soon I ran out of room, so it was time for an upgrade.  The sReef was setup three years ago without a skimmer from the get go


já com 3 anos e sem escumador!
portanto nada de novo e este teve sucesso...

fui ao site dele e li isto lá:




> Over 17 years of reef keeping, I have kept tanks run with pure Berlin system, Jaubert's plenum plus skimmer, DSB plus skimmer with and without algae refugium, and with ZEOvit system. All systems have maintained healthy corals and good growth in my hands. Some systems have worked better in some points, but also in every system there has been some negative aspects. At the end of July 2005  I started to experiment with skimmer-less setups. I also sold my calcium and kalkwasser reactors and began to use Balling method. The simpleReef was started. My experiences were very positive. Corals grew oversized and in November 2007 I restarted the hole tank (mainly new live rock and new sand and frags from my old corals) using this sReef ideology from the very beginning. The setup is now very plain and natural, it needs only a little maintenance and the costs are reasonable. Corals and fishes look just magnificent. I will never go back to those high tech setups I used to have.


tem mais de 17 anos de experiência e já não volta ao high tech...
vendeu o reactor de cálcio usa bailing e sem escumador...
 :Big Grin: 
velha escola diria eu...
também é verdade que teve sucesso com qualquer método...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá de novo António,

Eu só estou a "pegar" contigo porque não percebo a tua ânsia em demonstrar que o  GAC é superior ao skimmer e que o skimmer não é fundamental. Eh eh!  :Big Grin: 





> vamos imaginar que eu agora tinha insucesso...demonstrava que o escumador era essencial?
> também não mas se por acaso tiver algum sucesso relativo, já vai demonstrar qualquer coisa


 :Big Grin: 
Só porque pensas que o escumador não é essencial, se tiveres algum sucesso relativo vai demonstrar alguma coisa, mas o contrário não demonstra nada  :Big Grin:  
_Esta foi boa!

_Permite-me citar-te uma frase do autor do estudo que tanto apreciaste:

_"However, it is important to appreciate that simply observing the expected result of a hypothesis does not validate that hypothesis - the strongest conclusion that legitimately can be offered is simply that the data is consistent with the predictions of the hypothesis"_

Eu costumo dizer muitas vezes: "Uma andorinha não faz a Primavera!" 
Portanto o aquário que citaste não me diz nada. Concerteza, se fizermos uma pesquisa por aquários bem sucedidos, também vamos encontrar muitos que não usam GAC.
Isso quer dizer alguma coisa? Não necessariamente.
Eu quanto mais sei de aquariofilia, mais dúvidas e menos certezas vou tendo, essa é que é a verdade. 

Perante o conhecimento e os artigos que disponho, a minha opinião é de que se deve usar GAC e escumador.

No outro tópico fiz uma análise aos objectivos e às conclusões do trabalho que tantas vezes mencionaste. 
Parece que ficaste mais "fixado" nas questões que o artigo levanta do que nos dados que o artigo apresenta. Interpreto isso como um bom sinal, é  porque tens uma mentalidade científica "curiosa", no entanto não deves esquecer que da maneira que estás aqui a falar e a citar "frases" podes induzir outros membros a tirar conclusões que não existiram no artigo.

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá de novo António,
> 
> Eu só estou a "pegar" contigo porque não percebo a tua ânsia em demonstrar que o  GAC é superior ao skimmer e que o skimmer não é fundamental. Eh eh! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Só porque pensas que o escumador não é essencial, se tiveres algum sucesso relativo vai demonstrar alguma coisa, mas o contrário não demonstra nada  
> ...


Eles não são parvos, mais vale não ofender muito a indústria e tirar conclusões menos provocantes...
ok estou a fazer interpretações e conclusões fabricadas por mim, mas é ao que eu chego quando acabei de ler os tais artigos...
sabem bem que eu não me importo de ser completamente politicamente incorrecto, quer nesta quer em outras questões...
 :Wink: 
gosto de expressar a minha opinião ...

O problema que vejo no escumador, não é o facto deste só tirar 30% da matéria orgânica é deste tirar bactérias e colocar a água do aquário com niveis de bactérias e afins, mais baixo que o que existe na natureza...
Isto para mim é um grande problema.

E foi uma das conclusões que retirei dos últimos n artigos relacionados com esta temática...

Será que como eu não tenho o tal zeovit nem introduzo vodka, será que é benéfico um escumador todo super potente (como eu tinha)...
Se calhar não... 

não vejo como pode ser um aquário deserticamente provido de bactérias (ou pelo menos com um valor de bactérias abaixo do normal) seja uma boa coisa...isso comigo não faz compute...é um bug...
 :Big Grin: 

O único defeito que eu encontro no escumador é esse, tirar as tais bactérias...
E a longo prazo deturpar o sistema que quero o mais natural possivel com bactérias menos hidrófobicas...

P.S. as cyanos andam sossegadas não aumentaram...

Talvez o meu estudo não prove nada, mas pode provar diria eu que é possivel ter um aquário sem escumador...
se tiver sucesso.

Em relação ao aquário que referi...acho curioso ele ter tido melhorias notórias quando tirou o mesmo...

claro que não prova nada...

para provar fosse o que fosse, teria de ter uma situação bem controlada e com idênticas condições em n aquários (mudando só as variáveis em estudo)...o que é impossivel diria eu mesmo nas universidades.

Um sistema aquário de reef,  é tremendamente complexo...para se controlar 1/10 das varíáveis...quanto mais ter estas todas controladas...diria impossivel.
portanto jamais alguém provará seja o que for...
eu como gosto das coisas o mais natural possivel como esse finlândes, tentar implementar as coisas dessa forma só por isso!

----------


## António Vitor

valores testados hoje:

Ca=400
KH= 6
(voltei a ligar o reacto de cálcio cada vez preciso de o ligar mais vezes, algo anda a consumir mais cálcio/carbonatos)
PO4= (transparente....não consigo identificar nada azul na transparência)
NO3=leve tom rosa...existe...apenas isso abaixo dos 5 ppm, não sei talvez ainda nos 1-2 ppm. tenho de arranjar um teste mais rigoroso para valores baixos de nitratos...

Como devem estar lembrados tive "sucesso" com um filtro de algas (o aquário espevitou nesta altura, retirava alguns kilos ... não estou a brincar de algas por semana, ok algas molhadas...secas possivelmente seriam menos de 1 kg, mas era notável...de qualquer forma...) , sem o escumador fica mais espaço para o poder colocar, só o retirei, porque tinha medo de algum curto circuito, estava aberto, e uma bomba a fazer uma cascata, só que como a água ia com pressão, poderia acontecer desastres

irei conter o mesmo para evitar acidentes em acrilico será o meu próximo DIY.
O anterior era aberto...

Algaes turf também são dos primeiros filtros, se calhar principio do séc XX, vou tentar conceber um fácil de fazer a manutenção... vou de certeza usar leds, assim vou usar baixa tensão...menos riscos.
 :Wink: 

talvez nem use bombas, só a gravidade da água que vem do aquário em cima...

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos,
não leves a mal Antonio ,mas não vejo qual o proposito de tentares provar que um reef consegue funcionar sem escumador usando  carvão activado.
Aliás está mais que provado que é possivel ,desde que se esteja disposto a fazer tpas de 2 em 2  ou de 3 em 3 dias .
Numa altura em que tens o aquario estabilizado será que valerá a pena deitares tudo por terra com essa experiencia ? 
Se 99,9 % dos reefs usam escumador ,para que ir mexer numa equipa que ganha ,baseado em teorias e experiencias sem fundo cientifico para a provar?
Mais uma vez peço que não leves a mal as minhas observações 


 :SbOk2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Aliás está mais que provado que é possivel ,desde que se esteja disposto a fazer tpas de 2 em 2  ou de 3 em 3 dias .


porque?
Eu ando a tentar demonstrar (nem que seja só para mim), que um escumador é ineficiente (sem metodos auxiliares tipo zeovit), num aquário bem maturado e mais "antigo", portanto não preciso de mais tpa's...

É isso que quero ver...mas acredita antes disto piorar eu retomo o escumador...
basta apenas um indicio...

vou continuar com as mesmas tpa's...1 por mês...mais ou menos...
é quando me apetece...




> Numa altura em que tens o aquario estabilizado será que valerá a pena deitares tudo por terra com essa experiencia ? 
> Se 99,9 % dos reefs usam escumador ,para que ir mexer numa equipa que ganha ,baseado em teorias e experiencias sem fundo cientifico para a provar?


Ainda não percebestes porque é que eu quero experimentar, isto se fosse só manter pelo manter não me dava interesse, é a incessante procura de melhores métodos, ou de melhorar isto que me interessa.
O facto de retirar o escumador deixar espaço aberto para o filtro de algas, é mais um motivo de interesse, que ganhei no hobby.
Por isso o DIY led, filtros de algas, retirar o escumador etc...etc...

Isto faz-me ficar motivado nestas coisas...
Os teus corais estão todos impec acredita!
 :Wink: 

não levo nada a mal as tuas observações, mas não vais conseguir me demover...(sou muito teimoso...lol...)
só só se um dos frags que me oferecestes deixar de mostrar os polipos .

----------


## Telmo Lopes

António Vitor,

todos os dias cá venho ler a actualização do teu tópico, e estou bastante curioso relativamente aos resultados.
   Apoio sempre os que tentam inovar e incentivam a descoberta de melhores métodos, portanto força nesse projecto.

Embora ainda no final do ciclo, eu próprio já aumentei a quantidade de GAC que tinha no meu aquário para o dobro, e coloquei o escumador a fazer escumação mais seca.

----------


## Luis Santos

> porque?
> Eu ando a tentar demonstrar (nem que seja só para mim), que um escumador é ineficiente (sem metodos auxiliares tipo zeovit), num aquário bem maturado e mais "antigo", portanto não preciso de mais tpa's...
> 
> É isso que quero ver...mas acredita antes disto piorar eu retomo o escumador...
> basta apenas um indicio...
> 
> vou continuar com as mesmas tpa's...1 por mês...mais ou menos...
> é quando me apetece...
> 
> ...


Se realmente queres mesmo levar a experiência para a frente ,pelo menos espero que dê resultado .
Não te esqueças é de uma coisa ,o carvão á medida que vai ficando saturado ,vai perdendo efeciência ,portanto penso que sem o escumador ele vá saturar bastante mais rapido ,ou seja não vai durar o tempo estipulado pela marca.
Vou-te sugerir que faças outra experiência ,que é ao fim de uma semana sem escumador ,experimenta liga-lo um dia inteiro ,e depois diz o resultado . :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> António Vitor,
> 
> todos os dias cá venho ler a actualização do teu tópico, e estou bastante curioso relativamente aos resultados.
>    Apoio sempre os que tentam inovar e incentivam a descoberta de melhores métodos, portanto força nesse projecto.
> 
> Embora ainda no final do ciclo, eu próprio já aumentei a quantidade de GAC que tinha no meu aquário para o dobro, e coloquei o escumador a fazer escumação mais seca.


Obrigado, mas retirar um método não considero que seja uma descoberta...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Se realmente queres mesmo levar a experiência para a frente ,pelo menos espero que dê resultado .
> Não te esqueças é de uma coisa ,o carvão á medida que vai ficando saturado ,vai perdendo efeciência ,portanto penso que sem o escumador ele vá saturar bastante mais rapido ,ou seja não vai durar o tempo estipulado pela marca.
> Vou-te sugerir que faças outra experiência ,que é ao fim de uma semana sem escumador ,experimenta liga-lo um dia inteiro ,e depois diz o resultado .


Sim, sei disso!
o carvão vai perdendo eficiência, mas como meti muito vai dar...para um mês...espero eu.

se o ligar daqui a uma semana vai entrar em parafuso, acredito que sim, até me meter as bactérias a niveis...deserticos novamente...
 :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite António

Não tenho bases para argumentar o que quer que seja deste tópico... não é a minha 'praia'...

Mas fica aqui uma observação... e é o que estou a colocar em prática actualmente...

Em vez de colocares um Kg de carvão e  :yb663:  para que dure um mês... porque não divides a dose por semana... ou seja... porque não colocas 1/4 Kg numa semana, retirando o 1/4 Kg anterior, ao fim dessa semana?
Ao fim de um mês usaste  1 Kg.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite António
> 
> Não tenho bases para argumentar o que quer que seja deste tópico... não é a minha 'praia'...
> 
> Mas fica aqui uma observação... e é o que estou a colocar em prática actualmente...
> 
> Em vez de colocares um Kg de carvão e  para que dure um mês... porque não divides a dose por semana... ou seja... porque não colocas 1/4 Kg numa semana, retirando o 1/4 Kg anterior, ao fim dessa semana?
> Ao fim de um mês usaste  1 Kg.
> 
> ...


Boa noite Pedro!
Julgo que não importará muito...
O carvão activo se for mais também terá mais poros por preencher, logo dura mais...

Também coloquei mais para me encher uma das minhas divisões (quebra bolhas), e assim toda a água me passar pelo carvão...
menos um saco e já ia pelo espaço que não tinha carvão (caminho mais fácil...)

já passou uma semana tudo ok, água também limpida...
se o valor de fosfatos ou nitratos subir muito será o indicio para me avisar que terei de ligar o escumador, não vou deixar óbviamente que o reef se degrade...
como os olhos são melhores que os testes, basta uma retracção de algum coral para eu perceber isso...

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Vitor.

Devo confessar que tenho acompanhado o tópico e estou com alguma curiosidade da conclusão desta experiência embora tenha uma ideia do que poderá vir a suceder.

Queria deixar-te o conselho de seguires em frente neste teu salto de fé, salientando a importância deste tipo de experiências, todos nós aprendemos independentemente do resultado final, seja ele bom, ou mau.

Acima de tudo, o mais importante é fazeres um relato diário fidedigno com os respectivos valores de PO4, NO3, KH, pH, e Redox, isso sim é importante.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## António Vitor

Viva Vitor há muito tempo!

O pH varia-me 0.1-0.2 durante os ciclos diários, igual ao que antes acontecia...
redox é que agora não tenho...a sonda marou e não tenho valores fidedignos.

----------


## CarlosRoque

Olá a todos

Infelizmente a minha intervenção não vem acrescentar nenhuma mais valia a discussão.  :Admirado: 

Apenas vai no sentido de felicitar o António Vitor, pois só neste post já adquiri mais conceitos do que em horas de leitura atenta...

Todos ganhamos com estas intervenções, tendo só a lamentar que se a coisa der para o torto o único prejudicado irá ser o principal interveniente.... O António Vitor.... 

António  :tutasla:   :bompost: 

 :Olá:  :Olá: 

Boa sorte e continua a colocar valores e observações.... Acredita que valem ouro...

Obrigado e abraços :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá a todos
> 
> Infelizmente a minha intervenção não vem acrescentar nenhuma mais valia a discussão. 
> 
> Apenas vai no sentido de felicitar o António Vitor, pois só neste post já adquiri mais conceitos do que em horas de leitura atenta...
> 
> Todos ganhamos com estas intervenções, tendo só a lamentar que se a coisa der para o torto o único prejudicado irá ser o principal interveniente.... O António Vitor.... 
> 
> António  
> ...


Obrigado!
Se eu pensasse que teria poucas condições de ter sucesso, não fazia isto óbviamente...vamos aguardar...

Extensões nos corais como nunca tinha visto, tudo a caminhar muito bem...
amanhã faço mais testes...

----------


## António Vitor

> In the United States during the 1960’s, most aquarists followed the cookbook advice of Robert P.L. Straughan by creating scrupulously clean “sterile” system aquariums (Straughan, 1959, 1975). Corals were thoroughly bleached and cleaned weekly to rid them of algae and detritus. In contrast, Lee Chin Eng’s system represented a paradigm shift that broke all of the rules advocated by the sterile system proponents. And yet somehow Eng’s system seemed to work, and that sparked a desire among many aquarists around the world to attempt keeping living corals in aquariums.


Obrigado Ricardo pelo link no outro post.
Será que o Lee chin Eng usava escumador nesse tal sistema?
Acho que não...

Simplicidade e a tentativa de reproduzir a natureza, foi aqui que se deu a tal revolução, e os corais puderam ser mantidos em cativeiro só a partir daqui...
não foi quando inventaram o escumador...foi inventado antes de existir esta implementação da rocha viva generalisadamente...

foi preciso mais de 20 anos de espera,  até alguns europeus o implementarem, porque resistências há sempre...

http://www.reefforum.net/f22/livro-c...quarium-21527/

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu li esse capítulo há algum tempo(este livro é viciante), mas não foi esse Lee chin que só conseguiu manter o aquário durante um ano :p Ehehe

Salta para o capítulo 10 - "Abiotic filtration methods for live coral systems in public aquaria" - e lê a parte em que eles falam do estudo da Dana Riddle (1999), em que adicionaram um escumador a um sistema que nunca tinha tido escumador e as melhorias que se verificaram.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

António , é importante salientar que esta tua experiência é valida para o TEU aquário . Não estás a  testar a hipótese de que um aquário funcionar tão bem ou melhor com GAC em vez de escumador , mas sim a hipótese de o aquário do António com a sua montagem, a sua rotina os seus corais ( não tens predomínio de SPS ou tens? se sim teria sido bom tirar umas fotos dos corais antes e depois com a mesma exposição e tratamento, porque o aspecto dos seres vivos são tão ou mais importantes que os parâmetros ), etc, poder funcionar tão bem ou melhor sem escumador. É como as novas técnicas de cirurgia . Dá-me 5000 casos bem documentados com sucesso e passa a ser a técnica de referencia .
Nota bem, eu aplaudo o teu entusiasmo e a tua vontade de pensar por ti e de questionares as coisas . Às vezes parece-me que confundes velocidade com precipitação. E o perigo está em alguém com menos experiência para adr a volta se algo correr mal,achar que o escumador é dispensável colocando em risco os peixes e os corais que tem no aquário.

----------


## luisvicente

Boa tarde,


Parece-me claro para todos que o Victor está a experimentar no seu aquário e que nos está a fazer o favor de publicar a sua experiência.

Só tenho a louvar a iniciativa, quer o resultado final seja positivo ou não a sua contribuição será sempre inestimável em particular para aqueles que estão numa fase inicial ou que ainda não dominam totalmente estes aspectos (quem é que domina ?)

Acho que este género de iniciativas deveria ser encarada de outro modo ou deixaremos de ter publicadas as experiências e resultados que cada um possa fazer.

Mais uma vez parabens pela incitiva e força com isso


Atentamente,
Luis Vicente

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ninguem aqui encara de nenhum modo negativo penso eu. Aliás, seguindo as pisadas do António, podemos é ser críticos e discutir não só a "experiencia" como a valorizaçaõ dos resultados . 
Estamos só a falar de exportação de nutrientes . Então e o input . A necessidade e a quantidade de equipamento/aditivos/métodos para exportar depende da quantidade e tipo de peixes presentes, da frequençia e quantidade de alimentação, da circulação da presença de filtração mecanica, da quantidade e frequençias das TPA's etc. Para já há que manter todos as outras variáveis constantes o que não é fácil .
Há ainda que ter os mesmos objectivos o que é dificil de quantificar . O que são peixes saudáveis . Qual é cor e crescimento idela dos corais . Para alguns uma acropora castanha é bom para outros tem que ser azul fluorescente ou rosa shock.
O problema é mais quantitativo do que qualitativo . Todos funcionam . O problema é saber a proporção correcta a aplicar de cada método em função do que se quer manter e como se quer manter. Mais ou menos escumação , mais ou menos carbono/bacterias, mais ou menos gac, mais ou menos circulação ...etc. Haverá inumeras combinações possíveis . Há que establecer um padrão recomendado em função dos animais a manter.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Antes de mais António os meus parabéns pela tua iniciativa, dinamismo e vontade de experimentação.

Só desejo tudo de bom para essa experiência. Não só para ti como para os teus vivos.

Se me permites um conselho, e foi uma coisa que não vi devidamente planeada na tua experiência, é um plano detalhado de "ROLL-BACK" (voltar atrás).

Na prática dizes que ligas o escumador assim que começares a ver os corais a ressentirem-se, mas diz-me a minha experiência que quando chegares a esse estado já alguma coisa está mal e terás que agir imediatamente.

Para mim, numa experiência como essa o plano de emergência seria:

Ligar o escumadorTer pelo menos 100% de água armazenada para poder trocar imediatamente em caso de necessidade (50% + 50%)Ter preferêncialmente um filtro de reserva (à semelhança do que se usa nos aquários de quarentena) preferêncialmente no aquário de um amigo pertoTer um produto (prodíbio, etc ...) que permita a rápida decomposição de amónia.De qualquer maneira ... Força nisso ...  :SbBravo: 




> António , é importante salientar que esta tua experiência é valida para o TEU aquário .





> Só tenho a louvar a iniciativa, quer o resultado final seja positivo ou não a sua contribuição será sempre inestimável em particular para aqueles que estão numa fase inicial ou que ainda não dominam totalmente estes aspectos (quem é que domina ?)


Para mim esta frase do Rui é a mais importante. Este post deveria ter uma advertência logo no início do post para os iniciantes no mundo de aquariofilia de água salgada.

Luís Vicente, embora seja extremamente salutar e interessante a troca e discussão deste tipo de temas, este tipo de experiências não está de modo algum ao alcance daqueles como tu dizes que estão "numa fase inicial ou que ainda não dominam totalmente estes aspectos"

Acho que aqui ninguém está a criticar o António mas sim a fazer o papel de "Advogado do Diabo" de modo a que ele também possa pensar e questionar as coisas boas e más da experiência e com isso não só enrriquece-la mas também melhorá-la.

No entanto volto a frisar ... ESTE TIPO DE EXPERIÊNCIAS NÃO É PARA INICIANTES.

Um abraço,

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Esta questão do escumador eu resumiria com a frase da moda . "Viver sem ele é possível mas não é bem a mesma coisa !"
Pelo menos por enquanto ....

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Vitor

Força...vai em frente...palavras  :yb665: ,leva-as o vento...e em trinta anos de salgados,já vi muita moda passar,voltar e tornar a passar.
O meu sistema,está no meu tópico e muitos dirão que não tenho corais sencíveis,mas è só reparar na minha àrea técnica :yb624:  :yb624: ...e è um sistema que para além do upgrade da rocha viva,wave makers e iluminação,há três anos,se mantém religiosamente o mesmo (a cama,por ex.,è a que foi instalada hà trinta anos),isto só para terem uma noção.
Quero referir,que nunca tive intenção de ter àquas tipo "David Saxby",ou do tipo.
Agora,dá-me parecer,que pelo andar da carruagem nestes próximos anos iremos ver cair muitas das ideias feitas e pré concebidas,quanto à manutenção de um reef.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## luisvicente

Boa tarde,


Para mim esta experiência é muito positiva e enriquecedora apesar de me considerar numa fase inicial e longe de dominar estes assuntos.

Talvez por essa razão é que seja interessante para mim, acrescentar informação à que tenho obtido, num contexto experimental e talvez mais acessivel para os meus limitados conhecimentos.


Cumprimentos a todos,
Luis Vicente

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu li esse capítulo há algum tempo(este livro é viciante), mas não foi esse Lee chin que só conseguiu manter o aquário durante um ano :p Ehehe
> 
> Salta para o capítulo 10 - "Abiotic filtration methods for live coral systems in public aquaria" - e lê a parte em que eles falam do estudo da Dana Riddle (1999), em que adicionaram um escumador a um sistema que nunca tinha tido escumador e as melhorias que se verificaram.


tive a ler, mas esse exemplo tinha carvão activado?
e mais uma vez um exemplo não prova nada...
 :Smile: 

O lee chen usava carvão activado?
também acho que não...

----------


## António Vitor

> Vitor
> 
> Força...vai em frente...palavras ,leva-as o vento...e em trinta anos de salgados,já vi muita moda passar,voltar e tornar a passar.
> O meu sistema,está no meu tópico e muitos dirão que não tenho corais sencíveis,mas è só reparar na minha àrea técnica...e è um sistema que para além do upgrade da rocha viva,wave makers e iluminação,há três anos,se mantém religiosamente o mesmo (a cama,por ex.,è a que foi instalada hà trinta anos),isto só para terem uma noção.
> Quero referir,que nunca tive intenção de ter àquas tipo "David Saxby",ou do tipo.
> Agora,dá-me parecer,que pelo andar da carruagem nestes próximos anos iremos ver cair muitas das ideias feitas e pré concebidas,quanto à manutenção de um reef.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves




Exacto, Concordo contigo...E é a leitura que faço destes últimos artigos...para mim foi uma surpresa certas conclusões que eles tiraram...

Como acredito piamente que são pessoas idóneas, acredito que o carvão activado em boa quantidade é mesmo melhor que o melhor dos escumadores... 
vamos ver no entanto...só experimentando...

----------


## António Vitor

> Esta questão do escumador eu resumiria com a frase da moda . "Viver sem ele é possível mas não é bem a mesma coisa !"
> Pelo menos por enquanto ....


por enquanto tudo ok!

boas extensões nos polipos tudo transparente, acredita que a água está mesmo super transparente...desprovida concerteza de TOC à primeira vista...
hehe

Diria viver sem ele, mas com carvão, será um upgrade?
 :Big Grin: 
talvez...
Estou a me lembrar de moléculas alelópaticas que podem ser não hidrofóbicas...produzidas pelos corais...
o que consegue tirar melhor estas?
carvão ou escumador...
obviamente não será o escumador...

só um exemplo...sabendo que 70% das moléculas orgânicas num aquário de reef são não hidrofóbicas...
pois...

não me esqueci logo faço mais medições...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Nitratos subiram hoje e já noto um tom de um azul bem transparente nos Fosfatos...
como tinha no principio do teste...
uns 3 ppm de nitratos talvez (não chega aos 5), e talvez 0.02 ppm de fosfatos é bastante dificil ...se calhar sou meio daltónico, mas o tom é bem claro...

ontem dei congelados, só estava a dar flocos de espirulina, pode ser por isso... vamos ver nos próximos dias.

Como liguei o reactor de cálcio tenho 8 KH, já está desligado...

curiosamente as cyanos regrediram...estranho estas coisas...

----------


## António Vitor

pessoal, que acham deste tipo de produtos?
Bactiv8 NPX is a new bacterial culture from Two Little Fishies

Se realmente tem muitos tipos de bacterias vivas, seria uma boa compra agora que posso ter mais biodiversidade neste tipo de seres vivos...sem o escumador os retirar...

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá António!

Bactérias são sempre bactérias... existem muitos produtos cá em Portugal... Não sei se usas ou usaste já alguns... Caso não tenhas usado e queiras aumentar as estirpes, consegues encontrar cá em Portugal os produtos da Prodibio ou da Brightwell (Microbacter 7)... Este último acho-o muito bom e eficiente...

----------


## luisvicente

Olá António,


Também vi esse produto e estou a pensar usar mas não sei quando vai estar disponivel em PT, encontrei carvão activado criado especificamente para remoção de fosfatos.

Vou experimentar e depois informo os resultados, só preciso de um teste eficaz de fosfatos (o da salifert não me convence)


Cumps,
Luis Vicente

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Gosto do da JBL PO4 sensitiv

----------


## Marco Macae

E para reduzir nitritos  que me aconselham ao nível de produtos?

----------


## António Vitor

nitritos?
isso é esperar que o ciclo se processe o ciclo do azoto...

tens aquário há pouco tempo certo?

mas tens nitritos?
é quase tão mau como a amónia....

Concordo com o que o Rui Manuel Gaspar disse...
Isto não é para aquários recém criados, há que ter um aquário bem maturado para fazer destas coisas....

O alarme será o aumento de nitratos e ou fosfatos...
não sei se o recolher dos pólipos não virá antes...
por enquanto tudo bem.

como subiu ontem os nitratos e fosfatos, faço hoje de novo mais testes.

O roll back será esse um aumento de nitratos e/ou fosfatos substancial...ligo o escumador e coloco novo carvão...
o limite será nitratos entre 5 a 10, e fosfatos acima de 0.03 +/- .

----------


## António Vitor

Fosfatos hoje com a luz do sol é nitidamente mais transparente hoje...
não sei se é do sol... mas parece menos que ontem...
portanto nitidamente abaixo de 0.03.

nitratos desceram também ligeiramente.
cor de rosa muito ténue... mas tem alguma coisa... abaixo dos 5 ppm...bem abaixo...

Ainda esta semana vou cortar de novo o meu sarcophytum de 40 cms para menos de metade, tenho já bisturi...
tirar uns discossomas e umas yumas que quero tirar e mais a praga das xénias...

portanto até vou exportar alguns nutrientes...

como prometido vou fabricar um algae scrubber, para exportar de uma forma menos lesiva para as bactérias alguns dos nutrientes...
Se isto funcionar bem durante um mês prova que com o algae scruber a ajudar, será melhor ainda...

com mais plancton e alimento para os corais, e pelos vistos com água com boa qualidade.

Esta minha experiência também prova que um bocado de congelado (neste caso mysis) é mais lesiva a nivel de poluição que flocos da O.S.I.
flocos de spirulina...neste caso...
E eu não usei a água de congelação...

ganhei uma pelicula gordurosa, na primeira divisão da sump(onde cai a água do aquário), curiosamente nas outras não...no aquário não tenho por causa da turbulência.

P.S. 
ofereço sarco, xénias, discossomas, yumas, e um sun coral grandinho (fartei-me de ter de dar de comer á boca) para quem quiser vir aqui buscar!
 :Wink:

----------


## luisvicente

O algae scrubber pelo que sei desce o KH e consome iodo.

----------


## António Vitor

> O algae scrubber pelo que sei desce o KH e consome iodo.


não sei...os corais também fazem descer o KH, e o KH com bicarbonato de sódio é o mais fácil de subir....e barato....

iodo, será que os corais necessitam disso?
eu comprei em tempos um frasco de iodo ainda está cheio...inicialemnte usei, mas depois parei...

também tenho de strontium...nunca mais usei...também está cheio..

----------


## luisvicente

ok, e eu que estava a pensar em adquirir um frasco de iodo para adicionar...

obtive esta informação de um aqua brutal sem escumador e com algae scrubber, tinham que adicionar bicarbonato de sódio diariamente

----------


## António Vitor

> ok, e eu que estava a pensar em adquirir um frasco de iodo para adicionar...
> 
> obtive esta informação de um aqua brutal sem escumador e com algae scrubber, tinham que adicionar bicarbonato de sódio diariamente


Eu não disse que os corais não precisam de iodo ou outro, apenas que eu deixei de usar, tudo depende...dos sais que usamos etc...
Eu sinceramente não me preocupo com os elementos traço
apenas os mais importantes e o KH é importantissimo!

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas, desejo muita boa sorte com a tua experiência...

estava aqui a ler o post e percebi que tavas a duar discossomas e eu vim tirar uma rifa para ver se me calhava algum.. vim fazer-me de crava eheh  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Ainda ninguém falou em Molibdénio... para além disso, Estrôncio e Iodo foram coisas que comprei quando iniciei o aquário...
Hen hen! Nada como a velha TPA.

Essa gordura, vais retirá-la ou vais ver o seu desenvolvimento?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## luisvicente

certo, mas o KH também deve considerar o magnésio, de resto será só adicionar o bicarbonato caso o magnésio esteja nos valores normais e a reposição de kalk não seja suficiente para os niveis de KH

no aqua que referi usam carvão activado, algae scrubber e dsb (ou rdsb) e nunca usaram escumador. também não repunham elementos traço


Cumps,
Luis Vicente

----------


## António Vitor

> certo, mas o KH também deve considerar o magnésio, de resto será só adicionar o bicarbonato caso o magnésio esteja nos valores normais e a reposição de kalk não seja suficiente para os niveis de KH
> 
> no aqua que referi usam carvão activado, algae scrubber e dsb (ou rdsb) e nunca usaram escumador. também não repunham elementos traço
> 
> 
> Cumps,
> Luis Vicente


Também sem escumador alguns elementos deixam de ser escumados...
logo não é necessário.

vou implementar o algae scrubber quando tiver tempo...e umas fotos do aqua..

não é predominantemente sps mas quase...

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> Ainda ninguém falou em Molibdénio... para além disso, Estrôncio e Iodo foram coisas que comprei quando iniciei o aquário...
> Hen hen! Nada como a velha TPA.
> 
> Essa gordura, vais retirá-la ou vais ver o seu desenvolvimento?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


ver o desenvolvimento...
é normal, se desligasse o escumador ela apareceria em 5 minutos...

----------


## António Vitor

> boas, desejo muita boa sorte com a tua experiência...
> 
> estava aqui a ler o post e percebi que tavas a duar discossomas e eu vim tirar uma rifa para ver se me calhava algum.. vim fazer-me de crava eheh


eu oferecia, mas não gosto de enviar pelo correio, se um dia vieres a lisboa, ofereço-te com agrado!

----------


## António Vitor

mais um teste hoje, nitratos subiram para 2-3 ppm, fosfatos não se vêem...
 :Wink: 
Acho que isto decididamente aguenta bem sem escumador, agora é arranjar um método para exportar nutrientes, tenho um mangal, mas para mim é insuficiente, comparando com um algae scrubber...

logo tiro fotos dos "bichos"
o aquário está mais transparente que nunca, isso nota-se bem...
portanto ou tem menos DOC na água (carvão mais eficiente que escumador) ou então não sei...
 :Big Grin: 

isto já vai a meio mês sem mudanças quer na quimica da água quer no resto...portanto está quase provado...
okok está provado para o meu aquário e etc...

também podemos dizer o mesmo para sistemas com escumador...funcionam em certos aquários...
 :Wink: 

isto com um algae scrubber e as mudas podem ser bem espaçadas...
atenção não vou fazer nenhuma muda durante o mês da experiência...

1 mÊs já dá para tirar algumas conclusões...
depois faço a tal muda...
 :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Caro António,

antes de mais os meus parabéns... não pelos resultados, mas pela coragem de "experimentar" e colocar esse experimento à vista de todos... era muito mais fácil "quebrar" as regras e só reportar se tudo corresse bem, mas tu tiveste a coragem de enfrentar "velhos" costumes sem medo de as coisas correrem mal... são pessoas como tu que fazem desenvolver este (e os outros) hobby.

Pessoalmente não sou fã dos escumadores, mas confesso que me rendo a eles e por isso acabei de investir no V2.
Sinceramente espero que este experimento venha a provocar a curiosidade noutras pessoas e que com o tempo se encontrem alternativas menos intrusivas (e mais baratas).

Uma vez mais, parabéns

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Como alguns de vocês já devem saber, retirei da equação o meu escumador, um escumador de elite, um ATB small cone com uma bomba airstar 1500 (debita 1500 l/H de ar...).
> 
> 
> Já passou 2 dias, mas só hoje testei alguns dos parâmetros...
> 
> aqui ficam eles:
> 
> Magnesio=1350 ppm
> cálcio=440 ppm
> ...


Olá António.

Acho que falta aqui alguma informação.

Quantos litros tem o teu aquario?
Se fazes TPAs?
Quantos peixes tens e que tipo?
Que comida davas aos peixes?
Que comida passaste a dar ao peixes?
Que corais tens no teu aquario?

O importante aqui é saber qual era a tua rotina antes e depois da retirada do escumador.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## António Vitor

Com os testes do João Tomás deu:

Práticamente zero de nitratos (hoje), ele não tem testes de fosfatos mas deve ser similar...

ISto quer dizer alguma coisa em relação aos escumadores...liguei por uns segundos o mesmo e começou na sua maluqueira...claro que despejei o copo para dentro da água e voltei a desligar...
hehe...




> Quantos litros tem o teu aquario?


360+100 sump (mais ou menos)




> Se fazes TPAs?


(ainda não fiz desde o principio da experiÊncia é tipo anarquica...1-2 por mÊs)




> Quantos peixes tens e que tipo?


tenho fox face GORDO XXXXXL 1x
tenho umas donzelas (GORDAS) 3x
2 x pyjama (daqueles gordos)
1x flame angel bem gordinho
1 cardinal claro gordo
2 peixes palhaço....gordos claro...
1 kole tudo lustroso e saudável...não passam aqui fome...
1 da familia dos gobis não me lembro do nome...não come flocos, e nunca lhe dei de comer... curiosamente também está gordo.
1 ouriço bem grande
1 camarão não me lembro do nome dos tais que desparasitam.

SPS tenho pelo menos umas 10 variedades em acroporas, stylophoras
montiporas umas 4 variedades
tenho turbinarias, sarcophytum xenias LPS tenho 3 variedades...
moles nem tenho muito cortei o meu sarco em 4 bocados e fiquei com o bocado menor tinha o tamanho de pelo menos 40 cms em diametro.
tenho yumas zoos da praxe, e discossomas que quero matar como se matam as 
aiptásias, o mesmo para as xenias... onde eu não as quero...
ofereci hoje o meu sun flower, que sinceramente andava a passar alguma fome...

Eu vou tentar tirar fotos hoje!
tentar...ontem adormeci.

Todos têm mais de 1 ano e meio de aquário o fox face kole e palhaços práticamente com 3 anos.




> Que comida davas aos peixes?


é mesmo anarquicamente...
agora só tenho dado flocos de spirulina...(de vez em quando uns congelaos de mysis....) parece ser bastante bom, mas era o que eu dava antes...acho que já só dou flocos de spiirulina há 4 meses...(com umas interrupção pelo meio de congelados)

vou mudar agora para outro tipo de flocos...
é anarquicamente




> Que comida passaste a dar ao peixes?


não mudei em nada o regime...




> Que corais tens no teu aquario?


ver em cima....

----------


## joaoTomas

É verdade sim senhor! fiz os testes à agua do Antonio e os nitratos estavam praticamente zerados! entre 0,2ppm e 0,5ppm.

A coluna de agua está bastante cristalina e os corais estão todos de boa saude, via-se na sump uma pequena gordura no cano de esgoto da saida da agua e à superficie, mas isso de vez em quando também eu tenho!!!! 

Boa sorte Antonio para o resto da experiencia!!!  :Wink:  e obrigado por tudo!

----------


## António Vitor

depois posto mais fotos:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

António Vitor, essa Ricordea Yuma que tens aí é lindíssima. 

Se tiveres para aí alguma solta avisa.

Um abraço,

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas ,
> 
> António Vitor, essa Ricordea Yuma que tens aí é lindíssima. 
> 
> Se tiveres para aí alguma solta avisa.
> 
> Um abraço,


Bem tenho dado e deitado fora...
já mandei pró lixo algumas...
aquilo encostava num sps e queimava...

queres eu arranjo!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Bem tenho dado e deitado fora...
> já mandei pró lixo algumas...
> aquilo encostava num sps e queimava...
> 
> queres eu arranjo!


Pro lixo...fogo!

Eu tb quero..loooool

cumps

----------


## António Vitor

Arranja-se prós dois...
atenção pelo correio é que não...
detesto ir aos correios!

 :Big Grin: 

Em relação ao aquário continua impecável...
mais um mês e meto o meu excelente escumador á venda...
lol

logo faço mais medições...

----------


## António Vitor

Mais uns testes...

nitratos existem... tipo 1ppm se calhar menos...

Fosfatos não chega aos 0.03, mas nota-se que parece que existem...um tom azul muito bébé...

Cálcio=440
KH=9

desliguei agora o reactor de cálcio...
com este basta tipo 24 horas para subir uns 40 ppm cálcio e uns 3-4 KH.

tenho de meter um pH mais alto na água que sai do reactor, para assim o reactor estar mais tempo a trabalhar....ou...mais corais SPS a crescer...
 :Wink: 

está quase a chegar ao 1ºmês da experiência sem qualquer alterações...
talvez uma descida nos nitratos...o que pode querer indicar alguma coisa.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Antonio Vitor boa noite 
Só agora vi este tópico e já estou á cerca de três horas a lê-lo.
Agradeço a partilha desta experiencia tão pormenorizada que nos deixa agarrados ao tópico e anciosos pelo desfecho.
Também gosto de efectuar algumas experiencias mas, como não tenho ainda os vossos conhecimentos, vou lendo o mais que posso , e quando apanho aqui em casa algum membro então mostro e falo destas minhas experiencias.
Embora utilize escumador já uso carvão activado há ano e meio e com bons resultados, embora tenha até agora utilizado um filtro externo de água doce para o efeito, depois do que li penso eliminar o filtro e colocar o carvão na sump.
bom resta-me dar os parabéns pela coragem desta experiencia e esperar bons resultados
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

António,

Tira uma foto geral do aquário, agora que está quase a fazer 2 semanas.

Seria interessante comparar antes, às 2 semanas, 4 semanas e 8 semanas.

Um abraço,

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Antonio Vitor boa noite 
> Só agora vi este tópico e já estou á cerca de três horas a lê-lo.
> Agradeço a partilha desta experiencia tão pormenorizada que nos deixa agarrados ao tópico e anciosos pelo desfecho.
> Também gosto de efectuar algumas experiencias mas, como não tenho ainda os vossos conhecimentos, vou lendo o mais que posso , e quando apanho aqui em casa algum membro então mostro e falo destas minhas experiencias.
> Embora utilize escumador já uso carvão activado há ano e meio e com bons resultados, embora tenha até agora utilizado um filtro externo de água doce para o efeito, depois do que li penso eliminar o filtro e colocar o carvão na sump.
> bom resta-me dar os parabéns pela coragem desta experiencia e esperar bons resultados
> um abraço
> afonso


Olá vizinho!
muito Obrigado!
acho que não tenho mais experiência do que tu...afinal reproduzir esses peixes, não é para todos...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> António,
> 
> Tira uma foto geral do aquário, agora que está quase a fazer 2 semanas.
> 
> Seria interessante comparar antes, às 2 semanas, 4 semanas e 8 semanas.
> 
> Um abraço,


não tirei nesses periodos, mas em periodos semelhantes...
tomar nota que alterei a posição de alguns corais...

Water inspiration: evolução...

Estão a crescer, se bem que continuo a ter mais crescimento em alguns corais do que outros...mas como podem ver pelas fotos já acontecia antes de desligar escumador.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

António, usas algum meio de filtração mecânico ( filter socks )?

----------


## António Vitor

> António, usas algum meio de filtração mecânico ( filter socks )?


Nada...

A unica filtração "mecânica" é a do carvão..

no entanto eu limpo os sacos de carvão para retirar o lixo acumulado de semana a semana.

não aparece muito lixo, não perguntem porquê...
não sei...posso divagar e dizer que tenho uma colónia de bactérias e plâncton mais diversificada (gostaria que fosse verdade...) mas não sei...

Sei é que a água continua cristalina.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A minha pergunta era no sentido de saber como eram removidas as bacterias com os nutrientes assimilados , antes de morrerem e voltarem a libertá-los. Talvez sejam pela filtração mecânica do carvão .

----------


## luisvicente

Pelo que sei a captura das moleculas depende da dimensão do poro do carvão, existem várias dimensões de acordo com o tipo/dimensão de moleculas a capturar.


Cumps,
Luis Vicente

----------


## António Vitor

> Pelo que sei a captura das moleculas depende da dimensão do poro do carvão, existem várias dimensões de acordo com o tipo/dimensão de moleculas a capturar.
> 
> 
> Cumps,
> Luis Vicente


De acordo e em termos de DOC, parece que pode chegar aos 80% das moleculas retiradas (pelos artigos que mostrei)...
Se é assim ou não...não sei...

pela minha experiência acho que funciona...
Tenho também mais bacterias e afins, será que isso é favorável a longo prazo vamos ver...

----------


## António Vitor

> A minha pergunta era no sentido de saber como eram removidas as bacterias com os nutrientes assimilados , antes de morrerem e voltarem a libertá-los. Talvez sejam pela filtração mecânica do carvão .


imagina que retiro um bocado de sarco com 30x30 cms bem grosso, e mais ou menos pesado de mês em mÊs...estou a exportar nutrientes...
 :Big Grin: 
tenho mangal, tenho xenias e outros que também tiro mas o sarco é bem fácil de tirar...
as xenias são mais complicadas.

quando as bacterias morrem, ou são comidas ou se decompoeem em DOC, e aqui entra o carvão...

pelos tais artigos, as bactérias não são capturadas pelo carvão (se calhar só mecânicamente...e no meu caso, que passa a água toda por lá)

não pode ser é poucas quantidades tem de ser quantidades mais generopsas de carvão.

espero que o crescimento dos corais seja exponenciado, com mais alimento e que assim retire também nutrientes...

----------


## luisvicente

> De acordo e em termos de DOC, parece que pode chegar aos 80% das moleculas retiradas (pelos artigos que mostrei)...
> Se é assim ou não...não sei...
> 
> pela minha experiência acho que funciona...
> Tenho também mais bacterias e afins, será que isso é favorável a longo prazo vamos ver...


Parece-me que desde que os fosfatos não aumentem só aparenta existir vantagens e como existe carvão com dimensão de poro para moleculas de fosfato/nitrato talvez a questão se resolva deste modo.

Resta saber se a quantidade de carvão necessária vai aumentar com o aumento das bactérias ou se por outro lado o aumento de diversidade das bactérias vai ajudar a equilibrar uma equação que é desiquilibrada usando os outros métodos (desiquilibrada mas aparentemente dominada...  :Wink: 


Cumps,
Luis Vicente

----------


## António Vitor

> Parece-me que desde que os fosfatos não aumentem só aparenta existir vantagens e como existe carvão com dimensão de poro para moleculas de fosfato/nitrato talvez a questão se resolva deste modo.
> 
> Resta saber se a quantidade de carvão necessária vai aumentar com o aumento das bactérias ou se por outro lado o aumento de diversidade das bactérias vai ajudar a equilibrar uma equação que é desiquilibrada usando os outros métodos (desiquilibrada mas aparentemente dominada... 
> 
> 
> Cumps,
> Luis Vicente


nenhum carvão consegue retirar nitratos ou fosfatos, tem de ser moleculas mais complexas e maiores, ele retira antes destas se degradarem ao ponto de se transformarem nos tais nitratos e fosfatos, vai dar ao mesmo...mas não é bem a mesma coisa.

A maior vantagem é favorecer bacterias que também elas consomem doc entre outros, e é aqui que me parece estar a maior vantagem de arrumar o escumador...

----------


## luisvicente

> nenhum carvão consegue retirar nitratos ou fosfatos, tem de ser moleculas mais complexas e maiores, ele retira antes destas se degradarem ao ponto de se transformarem nos tais nitratos e fosfatos, vai dar ao mesmo...mas não é bem a mesma coisa.
> 
> A maior vantagem é favorecer bacterias que também elas consomem doc entre outros, e é aqui que me parece estar a maior vantagem de arrumar o escumador...



vou testar um carvão com dimensão de poro para esse tipo de moleculas segundo o fabricante, agora se vai fazer alguma diferença ou não a esse final só saberei depois de o usar. 

penso que se capturar directamente terei uma redução mais rápida do que consumo e exportação via bactérias, ou seja, depois de usar o carvão devo notar logo uma redução para que se possa dizer que captura fosfato/nitrato.

caso contrário interpretei incorrectamente os dados do boletim técnico e a captura será realizada como afirmas resultando numa captura "indirecta" de fosfatos/nitratos


Cumps,
Luis Vicente

----------


## António Vitor

não sei se realmente o carvão activado consegue retirar fosfatos e nitratos (dúvido muito), mas realmente não tenho certezas...podem ter razão os tais fabricantes.

Amanhã faço mais testes...
Hoje polipos cheios de energia, bem extendidos...devem estar á cata de boa comiga em suspensão...
 :Wink: 

outra coisa boa que o carvão tem, é poder retirar da água quimicos lançados pelos corais para atacar os vizinhos... nunca se esqueçam que muitos crashes podem ter sido provocados por isso mesmo.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> outra coisa boa que o carvão tem, é poder retirar da água quimicos lançados pelos corais para atacar os vizinhos... nunca se esqueçam que muitos crashes podem ter sido provocados por isso mesmo.


Isso é uma vantagem e pode ser uma desvantagem. Há quem argumente que o uso de carvão retira demasiada quantidade de trace-elements, essenciais, para os corais. 
Como não é fácil testar ou adicionar poucas quantidades de trace-elements, isto pode tornar-se um problema.

----------


## António Vitor

> Isso é uma vantagem e pode ser uma desvantagem. Há quem argumente que o uso de carvão retira demasiada quantidade de trace-elements, essenciais, para os corais. 
> Como não é fácil testar ou adicionar poucas quantidades de trace-elements, isto pode tornar-se um problema.


Isso dos trace elements é na minha opinião como a banha da cobra...
é uma opinião partilhada por pouca gente...

também foi impressa (na minha mente), quando li as quantidades anormais desses elementos traço em alguns testes aos sais que li...

Sal A tem todos os elementos traço...é uma publicidade recorrente....
aliás quase todos (marcas de sais) têm quantidades anormais (para mais) destes elementos...impurezas diria...

Se são elementos traço, são elementos que existem em quantidades infinitésimais, e sinceramente dúvido que tenham algum impacto no crescimento dos corais...

Mas no entanto acredita que um escumador é mais eficiente nisso...(a tirar alguns trace elements...)

O carvão activado, na minha opinião e naquilo que tenho lido, é óptimo a tirar Moléculas mais complexas, coisas como o Na+ e Cl- entre outras, não é eficiente...(nem sequer consegue as retirar)
nem sequer em moléculas do tipo NO3....

O mar é o recipiente que leva com tudo o que saiu da terra, até arsénico, isso não faz do arsénico um elemento a ter no sal que preparamos...
 :Wink: 
posso dizer o mesmo do iodo, estroncio etc...
talvez a sua incorporação (do estroncio) nos esqueletos dos corais, esteja relacionado com a sua proximidade quimica com o cálcio...e o sistema que incorpora o mesmo no esqueleto, não consegue os "distinguir"....
quem sabe...

----------


## António Vitor

para ler relacionado com os tais elementos traço...

Aquarium Chemistry: Strontium and the Reef Aquarium &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine
e:
Sea Salts, Part One: A review and a new study to determine their effects on reef aquarium inhabitants. | Reefland

----------


## António Vitor

Ricardo isto em 2003:




> There has never been a published study that showed exactly what happens to the health of corals (as measured via calcification rates or any other means) when strontium is absent.


acredito mais em falta de ferro, do que de strontium...
porque sei que é fundamental na fotossintese...e os corais têm as tais "algas" em simbiose...

agora relacionado com o strontium...nada...nenhum estudo...
com o iodo posso dizer o mesmo...

é como aquela da hormona de crescimento (humana) a fazer maravilhas em alguns aquários italianos...
pode ser...mas pode ser só porque é um bom catalisador para algumas bacterias...quem sabe...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu disse... "Há quem argumente..."

Não sei onde está a razão nisto. Mas realmente num ponto parecem estar todos de acordo, o estrôncio foi o maior flop, no que diz a isto a trace-elements.

Se tiveres paciência... lê a última edição da Coral Magazine - Mar/Apr 2011

Dá para ler online, é uma edição com vários artigos dedicados aos trace-elements.

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu disse... "Há quem argumente..."
> 
> Não sei onde está a razão nisto. Mas realmente num ponto parecem estar todos de acordo, o estrôncio foi o maior flop, no que diz a isto a trace-elements.
> 
> Se tiveres paciência... lê a última edição da Coral Magazine - Mar/Apr 2011
> 
> Dá para ler online, é uma edição com vários artigos dedicados aos trace-elements.


Obrigado Ricardo, vou ler.

A minha ideia é esta:
Como o strontium é um elemento reativamente abundante, e barato, e é preciso em pequenas quantidades (para ter valores normais) muitos viram nele uma oportunidade de ganhar umas coroas...
é o que eu acho...

AGora fui eu a ler mal o que escrevestes...desculpa...de acordo então.

----------


## António Vitor

gostei daquela parte que o uso excessivo de carvão activo pode trazer problemas...
muito bom...possivelmente porque retira demais as tais substâncias orgânicas e as xénias são as primeiras a ir embora...
 :Big Grin: 

tenho carradas ainda, se tiver problemas, toca a meter menos carvão?
muito curioso mesmo...

tudo depende dos aquários...
como dou flocos e carradas de comer...é para continuar...e o carvão não tem muita qualidade...pelo menos foi barato.

----------


## luisvicente

> gostei daquela parte que o uso excessivo de carvão activo pode trazer problemas...
> muito bom...possivelmente porque retira demais as tais substâncias orgânicas e as xénias são as primeiras a ir embora...
> 
> 
> tenho carradas ainda, se tiver problemas, toca a meter menos carvão?
> muito curioso mesmo...
> 
> tudo depende dos aquários...
> como dou flocos e carradas de comer...é para continuar...e o carvão não tem muita qualidade...pelo menos foi barato.



Existem vários tipos de carvão e com resultados ou objectivos diferentes, disso já não tenho grandes duvidas.

O problema é comprovar absorções directas e não directas por determinado tipo de carvão, penso que isso só se consegue em laboratório usando várias soluções, cada uma com um determinado tipo de molecula.

Enfim, mas nem tudo é mensurável e nessa matéria o carvão não é caso unico apesar de o associarem a algumas patologias nos peixes, essa é francamente a possibilidade que mais me preocupa.

A ver vamos ...


Cumps,
Luis Vicente

----------


## António Vitor

> Existem vários tipos de carvão e com resultados ou objectivos diferentes, disso já não tenho grandes duvidas.
> 
> O problema é comprovar absorções directas e não directas por determinado tipo de carvão, penso que isso só se consegue em laboratório usando várias soluções, cada uma com um determinado tipo de molecula.
> 
> Enfim, mas nem tudo é mensurável e nessa matéria o carvão não é caso unico apesar de o associarem a algumas patologias nos peixes, essa é francamente a possibilidade que mais me preocupa.
> 
> A ver vamos ...
> 
> 
> ...


Sim de acordo, agora essa do peixe...pode ser mais uma do disse que disse, sem provas cientificas.
Se como dissestes Luis existe carvão que retira nitratos, eu preferia um que não o tirasse...quem sabe issso não poderia levar a uma explosão de fosfatos, ou se não poderia estar a tirar outro elemento importante também junto com os nitratos...

existe muitos processos de fabricar carvão activado, cuidado que existe um que usa fosfatos...mesmo para aquário, quando não mencionam o método de fabrico é de desconfiar. o QUE EU ESTOU A USAR, NÃO REFERE O METODO...mas como não me aumentou os fosfatos...
 :Wink:

----------


## luisvicente

> Sim de acordo, agora essa do peixe...pode ser mais uma do disse que disse, sem provas cientificas.
> Se como dissestes Luis existe carvão que retira nitratos, eu preferia um que não o tirasse...quem sabe issso não poderia levar a uma explosão de fosfatos, ou se não poderia estar a tirar outro elemento importante também junto com os nitratos...
> 
> existe muitos processos de fabricar carvão activado, cuidado que existe um que usa fosfatos...mesmo para aquário, quando não mencionam o método de fabrico é de desconfiar. o QUE EU ESTOU A USAR, NÃO REFERE O METODO...mas como não me aumentou os fosfatos...



O que estou a usar refere que é fabricado usando o processo de activação por vapor.

As melhores caracteristicas de carvão activado para marinhos segundo um artigo especifico sobre este tema será:

- No chemical activation or washing with phosphoric acid, zinc or hydroxides.

- Macroporous structure: large pores of 30 Angstrom or above.

- Low Iodine Number: below 600 (o que uso tem 1000)

- High Molasses Number: above 400 (o que uso é <= 250)


Cumps,
LV

----------


## António Vitor

> O que estou a usar refere que é fabricado usando o processo de activação por vapor.
> 
> As melhores caracteristicas de carvão activado para marinhos segundo um artigo especifico sobre este tema será:
> 
> - No chemical activation or washing with phosphoric acid, zinc or hydroxides.
> 
> - Macroporous structure: large pores of 30 Angstrom or above.
> 
> - Low Iodine Number: below 600 (o que uso tem 1000)
> ...


Mesmo assim dúvido que te tire nitratos (e ainda bem que não), até pode existir carvão que consiga retirar nitratos, mas não se deve vender como produto para aquários...Senão faziam publicidade ao facto...
 :Wink: 

Agora coisas como iodo...isso retira...
O Quanto é importante este iodo, não faço ideia... por isso convém fazer mudas quizenais...nunca se sabe...

 O carvão vai retirar outros elementos daqueles com átomos grandes diria (metais pesados por exemplo)...

com o carvão ou sem é necessário mudas de água...e se realmente ele tirar os tais elementos traço, então serão repostos.

vou fazer a minha TPA hoje ou amanhã dpeois de fazer os testes à água.

----------


## António Vitor

> O que estou a usar refere que é fabricado usando o processo de activação por vapor.
> 
> As melhores caracteristicas de carvão activado para marinhos segundo um artigo especifico sobre este tema será:
> 
> - No chemical activation or washing with phosphoric acid, zinc or hydroxides.
> 
> - Macroporous structure: large pores of 30 Angstrom or above.
> 
> - Low Iodine Number: below 600 (o que uso tem 1000)
> ...





> Many carbons preferentially adsorb small molecules. Iodine number is the most fundamental parameter used to characterize activated carbon performance. It is a measure of activity level (higher number indicates higher degree of activation), often reported in mg/g (typical range 500–1200 mg/g). It is a measure of the micropore content of the activated carbon (0 to 20 Å, or up to 2 nm) by adsorption of iodine from solution. It is equivalent to surface area of carbon between 900 m²/g and 1100 m²/g. It is the standard measure for liquid phase applications.
> 
> Iodine number is defined as the milligrams of iodine adsorbed by one gram of carbon when the iodine concentration in the residual filtrate is 0.02 normal. Basically, iodine number is a measure of the iodine adsorbed in the pores and, as such, is an indication of the pore volume available in the activated carbon of interest. Typically, water treatment carbons have iodine numbers ranging from 600 to 1100. Frequently, this parameter is used to determine the degree of exhaustion of a carbon in use


como o CA retira bem o iodine, parece que pode servir para comparar carvões...
parece...Talvez para aquário devemos escolher com um valor baixo disto...realmente agora não sei...

Alguém que sabe melhor estas definições que avance com dados/informações para de uma vez por toda estarmos instruidos na compra dos carvões activados...

porque informação práticamente não existe.

----------


## António Vitor

mais uma vez boa extenção dos polipos, e acho que crescimento (depois coloco mais fotos), fosfatos nulo, e nitratos...idem ???

No meu aquário certamente que a ausência do escumador não se fez notar.

Agora o retirar certos trace elements preocupa-me gostava mesmo de saber quais o carvão retira, e se realmente têm alguma função biológica associada...

----------


## luisvicente

> como o CA retira bem o iodine, parece que pode servir para comparar carvões...
> parece...Talvez para aquário devemos escolher com um valor baixo disto...realmente agora não sei...
> 
> Alguém que sabe melhor estas definições que avance com dados/informações para de uma vez por toda estarmos instruidos na compra dos carvões activados...
> 
> porque informação práticamente não existe.


Tens aqui um artigo sobre utilização de GAC em marinhos

Activated Carbon in the Marine Tank

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Luis vou ler.

----------


## António Vitor

Tenho um microscópio, que comprei mesmo por causa da bicharada, e sinceramente fiquei surpreendido por a água parecer um deserto (quando tinha o escumador)...

agora quando tiver tempo, vou ver as alterações ao micro "ecossistema", e verificar de novo...
 :Wink: 

Existem mais particulas na água, e a água está transparente, dá para ver com a lanterna, água do tipo amarelado, deixei de ter...desde que comecei a usar carvão mesmo em pequenas quantidades
Estava também para implementar uns reactores para a bicharada pequena...quando tiver um tempo livre de férias.

----------


## luisvicente

> Tenho um microscópio, que comprei mesmo por causa da bicharada, e sinceramente fiquei surpreendido por a água parecer um deserto (quando tinha o escumador)...
> 
> agora quando tiver tempo, vou ver as alterações ao micro "ecossistema", e verificar de novo...
> 
> 
> Existem mais particulas na água, e a água está transparente, dá para ver com a lanterna, água do tipo amarelado, deixei de ter...desde que comecei a usar carvão mesmo em pequenas quantidades
> Estava também para implementar uns reactores para a bicharada pequena...quando tiver um tempo livre de férias.



Tb tenho um e já tinha pensado em fazer o mesmo, era interessante observar a diferença...

----------


## António Vitor

Não é muito diferente, o microscópio não tem grande ampliação consigo ver alguns bocados de matéria vegetal, e achei uma coisa viva que eu não sei o que é e mexia-se...não fiz a captura do momento...
 :Frown: 
mexeu-se...

não era bacteria,. o microscopio não tem poder de ampliação para tal...

ou seja numa gota não consigo ver milhoes de bichos...
praticamente continua um deserto...se calhar é normal.

vou tentar durante a "noite" usar a lanterna e retirar dai a gota da água...amanhã tirar depois foto.

----------


## António Vitor

gravei um video de algo que vai contra a fisica...
amanhã vou ver se posto...

existe a tal pelicula gordura que desce para a divisão onde está o carvão...tipo cascata...ganha velocidade e depois sobe!
SOBE!
para junto do electrodo de pH.

A pelicula sobe na cascata?
ou seja vence a gravidade, atracção eléctrica?

muitissimo curioso...

----------


## António Vitor

O video está aqui...
unknown physics in action on Vimeo

coloquei no vimeo em HD, ainda pode demorar alguns minutos até ficar disponivel.

A pelicula de gordura (conseguem ver) desce na cascata, a divisão que tem a bomba está 2 cms abaixo...
percorre algum espaço, isto depois de descer na cascata de 2 cms...

depois sobe no outro lado pela mesma cascata?

Alguém tem uma explicação para isto, efeito electrostático???, epá sinceramente a minha fisica não consegue responder a isto...
 :Big Grin: 

óbviamente estas gorduras são extraordinariamente hidrofóbicas e seriam as primeiras a serem retiradas pelo escumador...

----------


## luisvicente

onde é que tens o carvão ? eu coloquei o meu a receber a queda de agua num tubo curvo de 90º e 16 cm de diametro, ate agora não dei conta de existência pelicula


cumps,
lv

----------


## António Vitor

> onde é que tens o carvão ? eu coloquei o meu a receber a queda de agua num tubo curvo de 90º e 16 cm de diametro, ate agora não dei conta de existência pelicula
> 
> 
> cumps,
> lv


A pelicula é desprezivel, mas ficou na filmagem...
 :Big Grin: 

O estranho é o comportamento desta a elevar-se e a subir a "cascata.

Existem 3 divisões na sump.
uma onde cai a água, uma no meio , e uma no outro lado onde está a bomba de elevação.

Entre cada divisão existem 2 vidros, os mais pequenos onde está a bomba, para assim existir sempre oxigenação da água, e existir um declineo entre cada divisão...

entre a divisão do meio e onde está a bomba, foi onde coloquei o carvão.

O que se passa com o comportamento estranho, é que eu não sei explicar...
como não acredito em bruxas.
Acho que existe alguma caracteristca magnética no carvão.
E a pelicula ao passar por cima deste, fica carregada, e quando atinge um certo magnetismo é repelida...
só pode ser isto..

Muito interessante mesmo...lol

----------


## lluisamarelo

viva,antes de mais parabéns pelo tópico,muito interessante sem duvida,e corajoso :Palmas: 
bem mas por causa da película de gordura,não sei se será a mesma coisa mas tenho um nano e ate  á pouco tempo como tenho um escumador de mochila chinoca,ou seja serve basicamente para ter carvão e pouco mais :yb665: ,ganhava uma película na superfície do aqua,e então tentava limpar o vidro por cima,e quanto mais tentava limpar mais a gordura subia pelo vidro,ou seja o efeito era o mesmo,parece bruxedo.
resolvi o problema da película de gordura metendo uma curva no tubo que chupa a agua e agora a pinha recebe a agua da superfície,penso que assim já nao ganho a tal película.
cumps luis gonçalves

----------


## António Vitor

> viva,antes de mais parabéns pelo tópico,muito interessante sem duvida,e corajoso
> bem mas por causa da película de gordura,não sei se será a mesma coisa mas tenho um nano e ate  á pouco tempo como tenho um escumador de mochila chinoca,ou seja serve basicamente para ter carvão e pouco mais,ganhava uma película na superfície do aqua,e então tentava limpar o vidro por cima,e quanto mais tentava limpar mais a gordura subia pelo vidro,ou seja o efeito era o mesmo,parece bruxedo.
> resolvi o problema da película de gordura metendo uma curva no tubo que chupa a agua e agora a pinha recebe a agua da superfície,penso que assim já nao ganho a tal película.
> cumps luis gonçalves


OBrigado...
A gordura existe só na sump...não existe em cima...

Agora nesta gordura, que é óbviamente hidrofóbica, acredito que o escumador fazia um excelente trabalho... até porque nunca tive gordura (mesmo na sump), e agora nota-se...

Se isto será benéfico ou não vamos ver...já irei fazer os testes para ver os niveis de nitratos e fosfatos...

----------


## lluisamarelo

> OBrigado...
> A gordura existe só na sump...não existe em cima...
> 
> Agora nesta gordura, que é óbviamente hidrofóbica, acredito que o escumador fazia um excelente trabalho... até porque nunca tive gordura (mesmo na sump), e agora nota-se...
> 
> Se isto será benéfico ou não vamos ver...já irei fazer os testes para ver os niveis de nitratos e fosfatos...


amigo António eu percebi que a gordura era só na sump,era só mesmo o meu testemunho da dita gordura que desafia a gravidade,no meu caso a gordura ta la porque o "escumador" nao faz o trabalho dele.agora já não ta mas vamos ver se a alteração no escumador dá resultado.
cumps luis

----------


## António Vitor

> amigo António eu percebi que a gordura era só na sump,era só mesmo o meu testemunho da dita gordura que desafia a gravidade,no meu caso a gordura ta la porque o "escumador" nao faz o trabalho dele.agora já não ta mas vamos ver se a alteração no escumador dá resultado.
> cumps luis


Realmente...
ha coisas estranhas...
faz-me lembrar aquele paradoxo (que nenhum fisico consegue explicar), onde fotões a serem lançados por entre 2 ranhuras, provocam muitas sombras... ou seja comportam-se como ondas e não como particulas...

Será que o gajo que criou o universo, se enganou nalguns parâmetros da simulação?
lol

é que quando metem uma camera a observar os feixes de luz (os fotões), só aparece 2 traços de luz...(duas ranhuras)
Se está alguém a ver o comportamento das coisas altera-se...porque?

Nos jogos de pc para não estarem a perder poder computacional, existem técnicas para só se trabalhar os pixels que se vêem...
será que?
lol

bom vejam o video, explica muito bem...
 :Big Grin: 


Eles falam em electrões, mas já vi esta experiência com fotões e deu no mesmo paradoxo...

----------


## António Vitor

Voltando ao assunto dos bichos na água (esquecendo os paradoxos, que serão um bocado off-topic).


que bichos são estes?
vejo alguns circulares, mas este maior, era o que se mexia, ele nesta gravação estava quieto, tinha parece uma ligação com a fibra da alga...
que dizem?

A ampliação é de 400x

----------


## António Vitor

Testes:
NO3...já marca tipo 1-2 ppm (fiz a TPA aleatória...pode ter sido por isso.)
PO4 nickles...como de costume.

Embora tenha mudado de posição algumas rochas, dá para ver na acropora e da stylophora um crescimento bem notório em 13 dias...lado direito é a de hoje.



Esta comparação foi retirada das seguintes fotos:

hoje:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-dZDuwWsR0C...0/100_1914.JPG

14 deste mês:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-R-40H_WYxe...0/100_1862.JPG

----------


## luisvicente

> A pelicula é desprezivel, mas ficou na filmagem...
> 
> 
> O estranho é o comportamento desta a elevar-se e a subir a "cascata.
> 
> Existem 3 divisões na sump.
> uma onde cai a água, uma no meio , e uma no outro lado onde está a bomba de elevação.
> 
> Entre cada divisão existem 2 vidros, os mais pequenos onde está a bomba, para assim existir sempre oxigenação da água, e existir um declineo entre cada divisão...
> ...



nesse caso a superficie da agua nunca atravessa o carvão, certo ?

----------


## António Vitor

> nesse caso a superficie da agua nunca atravessa o carvão, certo ?


há acumulação naquele sitio, mas dúvido que não atravesse...desde que aquilo se decomponhe...e haja alguma agitação...

uma ideia era ligar o escumador uns minutos por mês...

limpa logo.mas não o vou fazer para não deturpar a experiencia.

----------


## luisvicente

> há acumulação naquele sitio, mas dúvido que não atravesse...desde que aquilo se decomponhe...e haja alguma agitação...
> 
> uma ideia era ligar o escumador uns minutos por mês...
> 
> limpa logo.mas não o vou fazer para não deturpar a experiencia.


a superficie da agua é sujeita a alguma filtração mecânica ?

o escumador funciona como filtro mecânico, penso que o carvão tb pode ter essa função mas terá que ser atravessado pela superficie da agua.

cumps,
lv

----------


## António Vitor

> a superficie da agua é sujeita a alguma filtração mecânica ?
> 
> o escumador funciona como filtro mecânico, penso que o carvão tb pode ter essa função mas terá que ser atravessado pela superficie da agua.
> 
> cumps,
> lv


não vejo grande problema da tal superiicie gordurosa, é muito localizado nem 3% é da superficie total da água.

O problema é que a gordura é tão hiperfóbica em relação á água que sucede isto...

exemplo metes azeite na água o azeite fica na superficie e não se mistura.

Se não se mistura não passa pelo carvão...fica a navegar....bom também poderia acontecer com o escumador, mas a turbulência gerado pela saida do mesmo previnia isso (no meu caso).

Gerou foi mais vida, e como não tem aumentado, está a ser decomposto.
sendo decomposto já passa pelo carvão...
(Reparei num pequenissimo crustáceos junto á pelicula...)

vamos aguardar, por enquanto é realmente muito diminuta.

A solução seria colocar uma bomba a criar turbulência para mexer a gordura e a "dissolver", pelo menos temporáriamente para assim o carvão a apanhar...
tive uma ideia...
 :Big Grin: 

tenho uma bomba de 100 litros hora, bem pequena, a evitar o sifão do meu overflow de desferrar.
Basta colocar esta junto á tal cascata e assunto resolvido...
 :Big Grin: 
vamos ver...

----------


## António Vitor

comparações de crescimento nesta acropora...


Não noto nenhum decréscimo no crescimento do coral, esta acropora deve crescer perto do dobro cada mês...

Não se esqueçam que estou a usar leds, acham que poderia ser mais rápido este crescimento?

ter em atenção que houve uma deslocação das rochas e a foto...nunca é bem no mesmo sitio mas dá para comparar.

----------


## António Vitor

Que dizem da velocidade de crescimento deste coral?
ninguém opina?

Fiz um redemensionamento das imagens para tentar ser mais coerente, mas na ultima acho que adelgacei demasiado o coral, é mais largo na realidade...podem perceber isso na data que ficou impressa.

o problema é que as fotos não foram tiradas no mesmo sitio, e houve mexidas nas pedras...

vá opinem...
mesmo que diguem mal, não tenham medo opinem.

----------


## António Vitor

Parece começar a existir algum desinteresse neste tópico...
vou mudar hoje o carvão activado para um de uma marca diferente.

Passo de Boyu para Papillon, os preços são semelhantes, este tenho a garantia que foi processado apenas com vapor.

----------


## Telmo Lopes

António, onde compras essas marcas de carvão e a quanto te sai cada litro ou Kg de carvão?

----------


## António Vitor

> António, onde compras essas marcas de carvão e a quanto te sai cada litro ou Kg de carvão?


2 e 3 euros para 300 e 500 gramas no caso da boyu, comprei aqui:
AquaHobby

O carvão papillon foi 6 litros 30 e alguns euros (não me recordo, mas posso verificar), como mandei vir sal da alemanhã adicionei o carvão.

O da Boyu pareceu funcionar muito bem...

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Tenho usado da Grotech a 12 cada litro. Mas vi carbolit 4mm da Aquamedic a 1,6 cada litro.

Tens alguma opinião formada sobre este carvão?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Parece começar a existir algum desinteresse neste tópico...


Olá António.

A experiência é bastante intrigante, mas para alegações fortes são necessárias provas ainda mais fortes.

Visto que escolhes-te partilhar connosco a experiência, seria uma mais valia obteres valores mais fiáveis e conclusivos de NO3, KH, e REDOX e especialmente de PO4 num período diário como já tive oportunidade de referir, apenas tens testado mais profundamente o NO3, e os valores de PO4 tem sido decomentados por cores mais ou menos acentuadas.

Caso a experiência seja bem sucedida poderia ser adoptada, a meu ver, em aquários cujo o escumador avariou durante um período de tempo, e é neste ponto que me sinto mais focado e curioso, saber a sua verdadeira capacidade de absorção num sistema sem escumador, mas da forma como estás a conduzir o relato, pouco serve à comunidade, mesmo que os resultados apontem para a sua veracidade, tratar-se-á sempre de uma experiência pessoal relatada.

Desta forma sugiro a colocação diária no mesmo tópico os valores dos parâmetros realizados, a ser possível sempre ao mesmos testes.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá António.
> 
> A experiência é bastante intrigante, mas para alegações fortes são necessárias provas ainda mais fortes.
> 
> Visto que escolhes-te partilhar connosco a experiência, seria uma mais valia obteres valores mais fiáveis e conclusivos de NO3, KH, e REDOX e especialmente de PO4 num período diário como já tive oportunidade de referir, apenas tens testado mais profundamente o NO3, e os valores de PO4 tem sido decomentados por cores mais ou menos acentuadas.
> 
> Caso a experiência seja bem sucedida poderia ser adoptada, a meu ver, em aquários cujo o escumador avariou durante um período de tempo, e é neste ponto que me sinto mais focado e curioso, saber a sua verdadeira capacidade de absorção num sistema sem escumador, mas da forma como estás a conduzir o relato, pouco serve à comunidade, mesmo que os resultados apontem para a sua veracidade, tratar-se-á sempre de uma experiência pessoal relatada.
> 
> Desta forma sugiro a colocação diária no mesmo tópico os valores dos parâmetros realizados, a ser possível sempre ao mesmos testes.
> ...


OS testes que tenho feito sem falha é o NO3 e PO4, quando digo que se vê pouco o PO4, é este estar ligeiramente acima de 0...mas abaixo de 0.03 (salifert)

portanto com bons valores...sempre abaixo GARANTIDAMENTE (Se o teste estiver fiável) (de 0.02 ppm)

Redox, eu não me fiava muito no redox...tenho o aparelho meio "maluco" e descalibrado...dá valores ligeiramente abaixo da água potável...para mim tá bom.
Se tenho melhores valores de redox do que antes com escumador...yap...

tenho feito testes de 2 em 2 dias sempre de no3 e po4.
óbviamente que nos dias que não testei não tive picos de no3 ou de po4...óbviamente...

Em relação à duração é para continuar...trocando agora de carvão activado.(marca)
Não vou continuar a testar de 2 em 2 dias tanto os nitratos quer o po4, poderei fazer tipo semanalmente, ou se surgir alguma coisa fora de normal...
posso até parar de testar...os problemas percebem-se visualmente...

antes de ter desligado o escumador há 6 meses que não testava nitratos...
isto não quer ser prova do que quer que seja, é um relato, fica como sendo um relato, não quero provar nada categoricamente, até porque isso é impossivel...

Voltando ao paradoxo, se ninguém estiver a olhar para a lua ela estará lá?
não se pode comprovar.... Aqui é a mesmissima coisa, não conseguirei provar seja o que for...apenas que funciona e é viável Nalguns casos (o meu)...

portanto para a comunidade é apenas e só mais um relato, não tenho pretenções a mais...

----------


## António Vitor

> Tenho usado da Grotech a 12 cada litro. Mas vi carbolit 4mm da Aquamedic a 1,6 cada litro.
> 
> Tens alguma opinião formada sobre este carvão?


não sei, mas se é barato...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Fiz mais uns testes:
po4, mais uma vez desprezável...
No3...idem, aumentou 1-2 ppm no máximo desde a última vez...
Cálcio 440 ppm, KH 6-7

----------


## luisvicente

acho que devias tentar aumentar o KH

cumps,LV

----------


## António Vitor

> acho que devias tentar aumentar o KH
> 
> cumps,LV


Obrigado...Eu antes já tinha ligado o reactor de cálcio...amanha ou depois deve ter já 8...

----------


## luisvicente

> Obrigado...Eu antes já tinha ligado o reactor de cálcio...amanha ou depois deve ter já 8...



o kalk não é suficiente para aumentares a alcalinidade ?

----------


## António Vitor

> o kalk não é suficiente para aumentares a alcalinidade ?


não uso...só o reactor de cálcio.

posso usar bicarbonato de sódio, mas há largos meses que não meto nada...

O que acontece é que o KH oscila, porque devo ter consumo, e quando deixo o reactor de cálcio desligado por 1-2 dias acontece isto...
cada vez é mais rápido portanto haverá consumo....cada vez maior o que é bom sinal.

O KH desce para tipo 6 e o cálcio para 400-420

ligando o reactor no dia a seguir tenho tipo 7 e cálcio a 440 ppm...
tenho andado muito em cima disto, e acho que é importante, talvez seja a tarefa mais importante para conseguir ter isto a bom porto...
nem é tanto os escumadores...quiça nem o Carvão...

----------


## luisvicente

> não uso...só o reactor de cálcio.
> 
> posso usar bicarbonato de sódio, mas há largos meses que não meto nada...
> 
> O que acontece é que o KH oscila, porque devo ter consumo, e quando deixo o reactor de cálcio desligado por 1-2 dias acontece isto...
> cada vez é mais rápido portanto haverá consumo....cada vez maior o que é bom sinal.
> 
> O KH desce para tipo 6 e o cálcio para 400-420
> 
> ...


o KH é essencial, como é que tens o magnésio ?

----------


## António Vitor

> o KH é essencial, como é que tens o magnésio ?


claro que sim, concordo, mas não acho que tenha de ter acima de 8...o magnésio é 1300 e qualquer coisa já há algum tempo que não meço...

O óptimo para mim é 7-9  kh, tento que mantenha este valor...

Que é o valor natural da água do mar, agora isso pode ser problemático, se eu tivesse grande quantidade de material orgÂnico em decomposição por exemplo...o pH poderia baixar...como não é o caso, e como não tenho grandes swings de co2, serve perfeitamente...

Agora talvez não seja valores ideiais para outros aquários...possivelmente.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite
não resisto á tentação de intervir.
hoje fui visitar o Antonio Vitor e fiquei maravilhado com o que vi, desde a celebre iluminação LED's expectacular (também quero uma assim para mim).
Em relação a este tópico pude verificar que o escumador está desligado e que a água está cristalina e os corais apresentam umas cores muito boas , vê-se que o aquário respira saúde. 
faço votos para que continue a melhorar.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá boa noite
> não resisto á tentação de intervir.
> hoje fui visitar o Antonio Vitor e fiquei maravilhado com o que vi, desde a celebre iluminação LED's expectacular (também quero uma assim para mim).
> Em relação a este tópico pude verificar que o escumador está desligado e que a água está cristalina e os corais apresentam umas cores muito boas , vê-se que o aquário respira saúde. 
> faço votos para que continue a melhorar.
> um abraço
> afonso


Obrigado António!
A verdade é que faço minhas as tuas palavras, mas no teu sistema...
aquilo é um luxo...

As coisas não acontecem por acontecer nem por acaso...
e a reprodução dos cardinais quer dizer muita coisa...

Em relação aos leds, quando quiseres podes encomendar leds, que depois num dia ou dois...montamos isso!
 :Wink:

----------


## luisvicente

> claro que sim, concordo, mas não acho que tenha de ter acima de 8...o magnésio é 1300 e qualquer coisa já há algum tempo que não meço...
> 
> O óptimo para mim é 7-9  kh, tento que mantenha este valor...
> 
> Que é o valor natural da água do mar, agora isso pode ser problemático, se eu tivesse grande quantidade de material orgÂnico em decomposição por exemplo...o pH poderia baixar...como não é o caso, e como não tenho grandes swings de co2, serve perfeitamente...
> 
> Agora talvez não seja valores ideiais para outros aquários...possivelmente.


Concordo mas se tiveres o magnésio baixo vais ter dificuldade em manter o KH a rondar os 8 bem como os niveis de calcio.

cumps
LV

----------


## António Vitor

> Concordo mas se tiveres o magnésio baixo vais ter dificuldade em manter o KH a rondar os 8 bem como os niveis de calcio.
> 
> cumps
> LV


Verdade,mas não tenho tido, por isso até que presumo que tenho o magnésio normal...hoje faço teste.

tenho até aumentado o pH da saida do reactor para isto não oscilar tanto e ter o reactor mais tempo a trabalhar...já desliguei ontem...

hoje já tenho a 8...amanhã a 7, com os valores de cálcio sempre em valores ideiais... o cálcio tem me oscilado pouco.

----------


## António Vitor

Fui medir o magnésio... e está mesmo alto...
1410 ppm...

subiu... 

Tive sempre quebras no magnésio ao longo do tempo, agora porque não tenho escumador já não tenho tantas?
estranho...

Possivelmente porque tenho estado mais de olho no kh, pH e etc...e ligado o reactor na altura certa, terá existido menos preicipitações com o magnésio. Talvez seja isso...

Os escumadores acho que não conseguem retirar magnésio...quer dizer..acho...

----------


## luisvicente

> Fui medir o magnésio... e está mesmo alto...
> 1410 ppm...
> 
> subiu... 
> 
> Tive sempre quebras no magnésio ao longo do tempo, agora porque não tenho escumador já não tenho tantas?
> estranho...
> 
> Possivelmente porque tenho estado mais de olho no kh, pH e etc...e ligado o reactor na altura certa, terá existido menos preicipitações com o magnésio. Talvez seja isso...
> ...


melhor é realmente dificil, como é que se está a portar o novo carvão ?

----------


## António Vitor

> melhor é realmente dificil, como é que se está a portar o novo carvão ?


tinha ainda 2 caixas do Carvão da boyu, troquei de carvão mas não para o novo, isto porque faltava-me a meia de senhora que já arranjei ..

Os da boyu já veem em sacos de rede...só por isso ainda não troquei de marca, fica para daqui a 1 mês...tudo na mesma amanhã meço o nitrato e fosfatos...talvez até hoje ...

----------


## António Vitor

:Coradoeolhos: Novidades...
tudo na mesma...
 :Big Grin: 

O cálcio subiu-me ligeiramente 460 ppm, KH a 8 (já desliguei o reactor de cálcio), os nitratos continuam abaixo dos 5 ppm, talvez 1-2 ppm não sei.

Fosfatos, usei um truque...para determinar melhor o valor, usei um frasco, com que 10 ml tivesse o dobro da altura do fasco dado pela salifert.

Ou seja um raio de luz teria de atravessar o dobro da altura, e os raios azuis do sol, seriam reflectidos o dobro porque tinham de passar pelo dobro do comprimento.(olhando de cima para baixo)

nem assim atinge 0.3 ppm...(a cor não atinge...quase os 0.3 ppm) ou seja anda em redor de 0.15 ppm mais ou menos.

Porque é que os nitratos não me sobem?
porque é que tenho os fosfatos controlados...

Isto sempre me aconteceu, mesmo com grandes explosões em algas, o facto de ter luz a mais (possivelmente), com leds e t5, pode ajudar...

TENHO PEARLING nas rochas, de algas, e de outras coisas...
aparece bolhas de oxigénio a elevar-se até á superficie durante o periodo diurno...Isto deve ajudar a manter estes valores baixos.
não são tantos como nos tempos que tinha um plantado, mas são bem evidentes, e nunca vi isto em nenhum outro aquário de reef...
 :Big Grin: 

O ouriço é a única coisa que mete isto em cheque, em equilibrio, desde que atingiu um tamanho considerável...
 :Coradoeolhos: 

Não sigo nenhum método, nem tenho pretenções de atingir uma perfeição de esterilidade nas rochas sem algas e etc...não tenho medo de algas...

Essa pode ser uma vantagem no meu aquário, e talvez por isso esta minha experiência sem escumador está a ter bons rendimentos. não sei...

como não quero provar seja o que for...quero sim manter um aquário cada vez melhor no sentido de estar extremamente povoado por corais, nessa altura os corais fazem a vez das algas...onde tenho corais não tenho algas...
o pior será o ouriço, nessa altura talvez o empreste...
 :Big Grin: 

No tempo do meu plantado o pior era valores baixos de tudo..., as plantas ficavam carregadas de bolhas de oxigénio, que ao menor toque parecia que nevava...
talvez tenha ganho algo com esta minha passagem pelos plantados não sei...

bom continuando com a experiência.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

António, 

Por curiosidade, qual é o teu valor de pH?

Eu lembro-me que só tinha "pearling" nos meus aquários plantados, quando suplementava o aquário com CO2. Será que não tens níveis muito altos de CO2 durante a noite?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Quando é que colocas um tópico com o setup do teu sistema aqui no fórum para o pessoal se "inspirar"  :SbOk3:   :Coradoeolhos:  Aliás, recolocar o tópico...  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> António, 
> 
> Por curiosidade, qual é o teu valor de pH?
> 
> Eu lembro-me que só tinha "pearling" nos meus aquários plantados, quando suplementava o aquário com CO2. Será que não tens níveis muito altos de CO2 durante a noite?


O pH é normal, oscila pouco uns 8 a 8.2 pH, raras excepções para 7.9 a 8.2atenção que antes do escumador já fazia...

é quando atinge o pico da noite tipo fim do ciclo diurno que são mais visiveis até coralina faz.
comecei a ver isto mais depois de ter metido leds...e estes sei que têm bom PAR.

A pouca oscilação deve-se a vortechs mp 40w e tunzes, tenho estas quase em cima  fazer tremenda turbulencia na água...e na sump tenho cascatas e etc...para equilibrarem o co2 com a atmosfera.
acho que acontece...
tenho um siganus bem grande este seria um dos primeiros a ir embora com muito co2, teria também pouco o2 no periodo nocturno...
e nunca está ofegante...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Quando é que colocas um tópico com o setup do teu sistema aqui no fórum para o pessoal se "inspirar"   Aliás, recolocar o tópico...


tenho de andar À procura dele, mas sou capaz de o reanimar...

O meu setup não é segredo...
reactor de cálcio da ratz 110, com controlo de pH á saida
controlador de pH e redox. controlador de temperatura fortec, mais 2 aquecedores de titanio, uma vortech mp 40w e uma tunze 6055, esta ultima ligada a uma ups caseira a trabalhar a 13.4 volts.

água de evaporação reposta por apenas pressão dos canos (o sistema vai verificar o nivel da agua na sump 2 a 4 vezes ao dia) e repoe o suficiente até encher a sump, abrindo uma valvula de maquina de lavar que está ligada á minha osmose e esta depois pela calha da tv (dentro da parede), vai num tubo de rega até ao aquário...

uso sais das mais variadas origens, até já usei água natural.
o midia que uso no reactor de calcio é media das praias do pacificio, conchas e etc...
e depois tenho os leds, não tenho assim nada de mais interessante...
agora nem escumador...
lol

120x60x60 com uma sump de quase igual tamanho, caida por overflow caseiro (DIY) bomba de retorno bem fraquinho que manda 3000 litros por hora tunze não me lembro do numero...

bom depois acordo o meu topico do sistema...e posto mais umas coisas...

agora não dou praticamente comida congelada, é só flocos, por preguiça, mudo água umas 2 vezes ao mÊs por vezes 1x.
uns 40 litros...diria 5% do sistema.

----------


## António Vitor

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/o-meu-primeiro-post-13765/
e:
http://www.reefforum.net/f18/evoluca...ositiva-15102/

muitas peripécias...
 :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

foto tirada agora:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-t7wqX9IyMz...0/100_1949.JPG

uma semana de diferença.

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Vitor, tens mesmo que reavivar esses tópicos, morreram em 2009 :P

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Vitor, tens mesmo que reavivar esses tópicos, morreram em 2009 :P


Eles foram sendo reavivados com outros tópicos e etc...
mas , podes ter razão um que se veja a evolução do mesmo...
prometo começar aqui a postar, e se calhar meter alguma info de situações intermédias...

Tenho tido algum relaxo nas bombas de circulação (bem sujas), a zona das cyanos que tinha, e que teimava em desaparecer, desapareceu quando aumentei a circulação da água...(limpei as bombas)

já se previa....
faço mais testes hoje.

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

Novo video...
O meu aquário com som do jogo Settlers AMiga

Gravado com uma máquina de 100 euros de tirar fotografias, peço desculpa, mas não tenho dinheiro para DSLR...
 :Wink: 

Está meio amador mas estou com algum sono, e agora não dá para mais...
Para os mais saudosistas, meti em background um som de um jogo do principio da decada de 90, settlers, para o Commodore Amiga...
grande jogo!

Quando os PC tinham este som, e custavam 5x mais...(e tinham de ter placa)
YouTube - The Settlers

Deveras hilariante, o pc que estou a usar descende destes PC's retrogados...
Ainda acho curioso, como o mercado escolhe o pior e mais caro produto para o futuro da computação...

----------


## António Vitor

Ninguém comenta?
O video está assim tão mau?
não gostaram do toque retro com a musica?
 :Big Grin: 

Antes (com escumador e sem carvão), nas tpa's reparava na água envelhecida e amarelada...(fiz outra muda ontem)

agora é transparente!
Sinceramente isto deve querer dizer alguma coisa...que óbviamente o meu super escumador não conseguia tirar essas particulas orgânicas...

Existem particulas, e algas, podem ver no filme...e muitas particulas...
diria que é um snow food for corals, mas mais barato...
 :Big Grin: 
mais logo vou realizar testes e posto...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

O vídeo está engraçado, dá para ver o tamanho dos corais, mas a cor está má - muito verde/azul. Não dá para ajustares esse balanço de brancos?

Quanto à musica.... Nem sei o que diga. Como te lembraste disso? Sem explicares melhor, fica muito no limite de se considerar essa escolha como algo patológico.  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## António Vitor

> O vídeo está engraçado, dá para ver o tamanho dos corais, mas a cor está má - muito verde/azul. Não dá para ajustares esse balanço de brancos?
> 
> Quanto à musica.... Nem sei o que diga. Como te lembraste disso? Sem explicares melhor, fica muito no limite de se considerar essa escolha como algo patológico.


As cores são mais ou menos o que se vê...não ando para aqui a falsificar videos...
Tive agora a observar melhor (olhava para o video pro aquário imediatamente para o video) e realmente não é bem a mesma coisa que na realidade...editar jpg's sei videos nem por isso...cadê o software de borla freeware para o video?
 :Big Grin: 

A camera se tiver por exemplo só com os azuis, passa-se, com pena minha porque tenho muitas fluorescencias que não consigo captar com a máquina...
não sei se uma de topo conseguirá?
consegue?

diria que talvez tenha de meter meia duzia de leds vermelhos para dar mais alguma colaração nessa zona.
ou deixo ficar, o meu red flame angel está bem laranja e vermelho...

o problema é também da escolha dos corais (dos frags)
tenho de ter alguns nas cores mais vermelhas...

Em relação á música, é mesmo por  causa dos royalties e tretas...tive para meter muisica royaltie free, mas depois com o adiantar da hora lembrei-me disto...
achei que dava um toque pessoal.

Gastei muitos neurónicos quando era puto a explicar que o Amiga era melhor...(ao vizinho). tinha tudo desde workbench (estilo windows mas melhor) até a impressoras a jacto o vizinho tinha agulhas)

O nmeu amiga foi na altura uns 80 contos, o schneider do vizinho foi 500 contos...286 com 1 mega, e tinha pasme-se VGA...lol...

Adorava mostrar programas e jogos a correr bem melhor no amiga...
Portanto ok, é patológico...
 :Big Grin: 

foi no amiga que aprendi a programar, por isso consegui programar o arduino...
 :Wink: 

é mesmo emotivo, este sentimento...ao estilo de muitos homens adultos com brinquedos tipo carocha e etc...

A commodore faliu em 1993-1994, mesmo na altura deste jogo, e mesmo um computador de 1985 (o amiga 500 é uma versão simplificada do amiga 1000 que surgiu em 1985), batia um pc de 1993...Em som video e mais umas tretas...tinhas de ter placas e mais placas para conseguires coisas semelhantes. e nunca era a mesma coisa. Sim já existia amigas com outros chips, como o amiga 1200 por exemplo, mas quando veio já a commodore estava quase a falir..

simplesmente não vendia o mesmo que conseguiu vender com o commodore 64, se não estou em erro vendeu mais que o nosso spectrum (mesmo com os clones)...ou foi bem proximo...

Schneiders de 500 contos com software a 4 cores e pouco mais vendiam mais em portugal, e acho que era o mesmo noutros países...
Nem sempre a melhor tecnologia e software vencem...aqui aconteceu isso.

Marketing e controlo na distribuição fazem os produtos vender...
só um exemplo, a xbox 360 vende bem no mundo e mal em portugal, é apenas um exemplo, a sony tem grande controlo na rede de distribuição...
Nos eua havia quem queria comprar amigas, e simplesmente não apareciam nas lojas...

O mundo dos pc's tem tecnologia retrograda...o msdos parece viver dentro de windows 7 e afins...
Ainda me lembro de clicar num icon no workbench e as coisas acontecerem logo, agora mesmo com um pc topo de gama com quad cores, e por vezes dá a ideia que as coisas não acontecem de imediato...bastante curioso mesmo.

----------


## António Vitor

De qualquer forma acho que é pancada sentimentalismos por uma máquina, seja ela qual for...

portanto...é mesmo pancada o que eu tenho, mas são emoções que nos fazem humanos, e são sentimentos e memórias que nos fazem hoje o que somos...o que eu sou....e os serões a jogar no amiga, com os amigos que tinha, com as conversas que tinhamos...vem tudo à superficie.

Portanto é a mesma coisa, que um carocha, só que o amiga não dá para reuniões, e que eu saiba não existe nenhum clube oficial português...

A pancada é tão forte, em muitas outras pessoas, que até há movimentos para sistemas operativos rápidos e decentes com o modelo do amiga por base...
muitas vezes essas coisas têm sucesso, são construidas por paixão e não por dinheiro...
http://aros.sourceforge.net/

----------


## António Vitor

cálcio 460 
KH=5 (adicionei bicarbonato de sódio, mantenho reactor de cálcio desligado)
NO3 novamente abaixo de 1-2 ppm
PO4 de novo uma quebra, mesmo transparente...

acho que tenho um sistema bem estável, diria que melhor é complicado...
e parece que no meu caso, posso até pensar em vender o meu escumador...
 :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

O Commodore 64 está de volta - Tecnologia - PUBLICO.PT

é só largar os  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Vitor

> boas
> 
> O Commodore 64 está de volta - Tecnologia - PUBLICO.PT
> 
> é só largar os €€€


não tive o commodore 64, só um clone do spectrum fabricado em portugal (timex computer 2068), e o amiga, esse sim o meu primeiro commodore.

Este é um pc...é errado pensar nisto como um commodore 64, só a caixa e o teclado.

É um atom a funcionar com linux, e o commodore 64 vem na forma de emulador.
Demasiado caro para o que é...

Para mais o commodore 64 tinha como público a população juvenil menos recheada de dinheiro...e este é para alguns desses saudosistas, que agora já tenham dinheiro...

O amiga, estava relacionado com o commodore, mas o amiga é mais que a própria commodore, tinha pernas para andar o sistema operativo, tudo...

foi criado FORA da commodore, e esta comprou o amiga, já concepcionado...
Evitando que a ATARI comprasse o Amiga...

podemos dizer que a commodore matou o amiga...
Os amigans (fans do amiga) não gostam muito da commodore, eu por acaso nem penso muito mal da commodore (vejam o meu logo), mas era a outra não era esta que está a tentar ganhar dinheiro às custas apenas e só do nome da outra....vendendo um pc básicamente.

A apple agora faz o mesmo, vende um pc normalissimo com o seu sistema operativo (que nem se distingue para melhor em relação ao da microsoft) a apple sobreviveu, e nunca foi inovadora, e agora temos a prova disso....mas sempre pareceu bem inovadora, e isso vai levando a água ao seu moinho...como produto de topo, que realmente nunca foi.

Existia lugar para uma commodore a fazer concorrência à apple e ao pc genérico...foi má gestão da commodore...
Na europa o Amiga entrou em força, mas as redes de distribuição norte americanas estavam fechadas a coisas fora da apple e da ibm(ou clones...exemplo... HP compaq etc...) e poucas mais...e isso matou o amiga...
sem o mercado norte americano já era...

Americanos que tiveram consolas ficam ainda admirados com alguns jogos do amiga na decada de 80, nem era mais caro que as consolas, mas...desconheciam....e muitos até tiveram C64...
má propaganda e má gestão e talvez um empurrãozinha da querida apple dominando as tais redes de distribuição..ao estilo da Sony com a ps3...


e a prova é como é que apenas um nome faz vender o stock do "commodore 64" em pouco tempo...a preços inflaccionados para o que realmente é...

um pc da treta ...que nem vale 200 euros...
 :Big Grin: 

para quem não sabe, o Amiga renderizou muitos dinossauros do 1º jurassic park, bem como séries como o babylon 5...
aqui todas as cenas CG são produzidas por amigas, isto na decada de 90.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml1w9...eature=related

Bastante curioso, uma máquina a uma fracção do custo, batia outras a 100x (e mesmo a 1000x) o preço como muitas estações de rendering na altura super inflaccionadas...

----------


## António Vitor

como já devem saber vou criar um novo algae turf, tenho algumas ideias, mas gostava que me dessem outras...
há casos de sucesso...e este metodo é ainda mais antigo que escumadores. 

No Skimmer, No Algae - The Natural Solution - Blogs - Reef Addicts

Não duvido que o meu sistema consiga se manter a longo prazo, mesmo sem o algae turf...mas...só exportando nutrientes com o sarcophytum e mangal parece-me bem pouco..

Gostaria de implementar um sistema completamente hermético de um lado (leds a iluminar) e no outro a rede...

tudo alimentado via gravidade para poupar na luz...
fazer umas coisas giras apenas conceptualmente...depois coloco aqui...

----------


## João Seguro

Tu há uns tempos abriste um tópico que me despertou bastante curiosidade. É algo assim mais deste género que pensas fazer?

http://www.reefforum.net/f112/algae-scrubber-17630/

----------


## luisvicente

já deves conhecer mas aqui fica um forum dedicado a algae scrubbers Algae Scrubbers &bull; Index page

cumps,
LV

----------


## António Vitor

Eu já tinha feito um...
Water inspiration: Setembro 2009

só que com o risco de algo ocorrer mal, e por ter de ter uma bomba a trabalhar desliguei o mesmo...

este irei fazer diferente, e irá ser alimentado só por gravidade.(no máximo vai entrar apenas 12v nos leds, e portanto mais segurança)

----------


## luisvicente

tb tenho um projectado sem bomba por queda, já tenho alguns acessórios mas falta-me a paciência e o tempo...

vou optar por lampadas economizadores, ou daquelas de 12volts com leds que existem para os focos de tecto.


cumps,
LV

----------


## António Vitor

já o fiz...
agora tá melhor, porque como é por gravidade, não existe tanto o risco de espirrar para fora, menos pressão e o débito é na mesma razoável...

falta só a iluminação disto.
gastei uns 6 euros a modificar a queda do meu overflow...
 :Smile: 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-POZp080uBh...00/skimmer.JPG

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parece estar com bom aspecto... parabéns!

Apesar de não ser grande adepto dessa técnica.  :Big Grin: 

Um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Parece estar com bom aspecto... parabéns!
> 
> Apesar de não ser grande adepto dessa técnica. 
> 
> Um abraço


Obrigado, Sabes bem que prefiro tudo ao mais natural possivel, e acho que o homem por muita técnica que use, não consegue lá chegar...
tal como o bailling, podemos quiça esperar em ver um ressurgimento de algae scrubbers...

Este sim foi um dos primeiros filtros usados na aquariofilia marinha.
 :Wink: 

primeiro não quer dizer pior...apenas primeiro...

Também acho que a malta ás vezes perde-se nos brinquedos, e não vê o essencial, e quer ter a tal engenhoca xpto que faz Y de blabla e mais não sei o quê...
lol...

No tempo que tinha o tal algae scrubber com a bomba forçada, tirava em peso de materia Seca umas 5x o que o meu escumador tirava...(o tal diy que tinha)

Isto é intuitivo, mas enquanto do escumador tirava uma massa mais ou menos liquida, do algae scrubber tirava uma massa bem mais solida e bem mais material.
Sim o escumador que tenho é melhor que o tal DIY, umas 2x a eficiência do diy...

Agora, uma coisa importante é que até as algas libertam substâncias alelopáticas, contra corais, e outras algas...e isso a longo prazo é negativo para o aquário.
Julgo com a minha dose de carvão activado posso estar descansado nessa parte...

podem ver que com isto aumento também a oxigenação da água...ai pelo metros em quase um metro quadrado...julgo que também pode ganhar ao escumador, pelo menos andar lá perto...

----------


## António Vitor

Isto tem hipóteses de falhar, mas penso que sejam remotas, vou testar primeiro...

são 16 furos, se entupir metade (eles até estão longe uns dos outros), acho que ainda vai dar débito suficiente para o overflow funcionar...
apenas irá provocar mais velocidade de saida da água na metade dos furos...

acho que é seguro, pelo menos teoricamente...se por acaso falhar tenho de fazer um saida redundante acima do nivel do algae scrubber, para se este falhar e se atingir esta altura irá despejar por essa saida alternativa.

basta um U invertido, com o ponmto mais alto do U acima do scrubber, este U ligaria num qualquer ponto da tubagem do overflow.
julgo que não vai ser necessário...
 :Big Grin: 

P.S.
Por causa disto eliminei quase por completo o ruido da água...só oiço as bombas...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Quais as vantagens dos algae scrubbers relativamente a macro-algas e mangues (por exemplo)?

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Quais as vantagens dos algae scrubbers relativamente a macro-algas e mangues (por exemplo)?


Estas algas são mais rápidas a crescer, logo a retirar nutrientes...
quando digo mais rápidas, será muitissimo mais rápidas...
 na ordem das dezenas vezes julgo...

Se a memória não me falha existe um artigo mais ou menos cientifico que prova isso...depois meto link.

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá António... 

Achas que as algas poderão retirar nutrientes que sejam benéficos para os corais? 

Sei que os nitratos e fosfatos são consumidos... e quanto aos outros elementos traço existentes na água? 

Atenciosamente,

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá António... 
> 
> Achas que as algas poderão retirar nutrientes que sejam benéficos para os corais? 
> 
> Sei que os nitratos e fosfatos são consumidos... e quanto aos outros elementos traço existentes na água? 
> 
> Atenciosamente,


Claro que retiram, e podem até competir com as algas dos corais, quanto aos elementos traço não me preocuparia...talvez deve-se preocupar-me mais com coisas tipo potássio...nitratos e fosfatos.

Agora o meu sistema não tem escumador, e é diferente de outros, a minha ideia é ter bicharada viva que os polipos podem capturar, e assim poderem estar bem sem os tais nutrientes...porque injerem...tipo como acontece nos reefs naturais.

a água é quase desprovida de nutrientes, mas tem muita vida.

----------


## António Vitor

já coloquei luz...12w de leds (4x 1000mA XP-g cool white)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-mRWywzlDtx...0/100_1959.JPG

retirei do outro lado para este, o mangal ainda fica iluminado...

As algas, vão demorar a aparecer, talvez 2-3 semanas, ou até mais porque tenho poucos nutrientes, depois o crescimento será quase exponencial

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Vitor, ficou com bom aspecto, tiraste umas fotos para fazeres ai um tutorial para os mais leigos?

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado, quando tiver um tempinho posso fazer, posso até criar um tópico no diy.
embora eu tenha pouca habilidade para tutoriais..
 :Big Grin: 

de qualquer forma conto como fiz.

Na descarga do overflow liguei este tubo (tem uma união, que já tinha é só adaptar).

A descarga é de 50 mm, depois tem uma redução para 25.
O tubo depois sobe, para ficar encostado (quase) ao "tecto" do móvel do aquário.

Em todo o tecto tem um tubo direito de 25 mm, com 16 injectores ou lá como se chama de rega, tive de furar o tubo para enroscar estes "injectores" virados para baixo.
rede de mosquito de plástico, duas metades, enroladas no tubo. depois com fio de pesca nylon, cosi para ficar mais junto ao tubo...simples...

como o tubo sobe depois de descer, vai existir água até á altura da saida no tubo, mesmo no de 50 mm. tem de estar tudo bem colado para não sair água, fica com algum peso...

por redundância deveria ter outra saida (saida acima do tal tubo). se tudo falha-se e o nivel subisse, subiria até que começava a sair por esse tal tubo redundante.

Tipo em U .

não o fiz...talvez melhore isto depois...mas gosto de coisas simples...e talvez não mexa.

se calhar prefiro meter um relé que corte a alimentação á bomba de retorno se o nivel descer muito na sump (usando uma boia), possivelmente controlado pelo arduino.
evitando qualquer entupimento...ou problemas decorridos disso.

como são 16 injectores talvez seja preocupação a mais...
mas quando as coisas podem acontecer...geralmente acontecem nas piores alturas...
lol

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Antonio Vitor, está a ficar como eu gosto , mais uma vez parabéns pelo trabalho e pela explicação.
Agora só falta eu ir aí a casa ver ao vivo para tirar ideias LoL.
um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Antonio Vitor, está a ficar como eu gosto , mais uma vez parabéns pelo trabalho e pela explicação.
> Agora só falta eu ir aí a casa ver ao vivo para tirar ideias LoL.
> um abraço


Obrigado António!
È quando quiseres!

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Tem bom aspecto!
E salpicos? Não tens?
E barulho? Não tens?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde António
> 
> Tem bom aspecto!
> E salpicos? Não tens?
> E barulho? Não tens?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Obrigado PEdro...

não há salpicos, isto porque é por gravidade, menos pressão na tubagem.
menos barulho, porque isto simplesmente não faz barulho (a água a escorrer não faz barulho), como a queda vindo do overflow diminuiu uns cms, faz até menos barulho...do que fazia...

Isto comparando com um BK, acredita que faz menos barulho...com o meu da ATB, ainda menos...
lol
O barulho que ouço com mais décibeis, é a bomba de retorno.

Se quiser intensificar isto é meter mais luz...simples...

As trocas gasosas nisto são BRUTAIS, quando digo brutais são mesmo...
imagina teres 1 m^2 (os dois lados somados) com água a trocar gás com a atmosfera, bate a superficie do aquário, e parece que o do escumador também...é como se eu tivesse duas sumps...
tenho menos oscilações de pH nem 0.1 pH.
LOL

simplesmente é com alguma admiração que sinto a relutância do pessoal aderir a isto, alguma coisa negativa que possa fazer (substâncias quimicas secretadas), o carvão activado retira...é mesmo ganho ganho e mais ganho...
também é estranho um dos primeiros filtros, nunca ter sido adoptado pelo pessoal...

Acreditem que bate um escumador (se tiver boa luz), na exportação de nutrientes...
http://www.ipaq.org.br/vb/showthread...rf-Scrubber%29

Obrigado Pedro pelo link!

----------


## António Vitor

começam a aparecer algas...
vejam:

Algae scruber beginning on Vimeo

não sei se não deva aumentar os leds...
 :Wink: 
uma micro calha diy leds para isto...
uns 16 brancos e uns azuis a ajudar...

mais luz, mais rápido retira os nutrientes, embora as algas aguentem pouca luz.

----------


## António Vitor

Pearling e a ausência de fosfatos/nitratos...

vejam:
Pearling on Vimeo

Observem, existe alguma nebulosidade (em 1.2 metros), mas não consigo evitar que o fox face faça das suas, e levante algum areão, mesmo assim não está muito mau. talvez seja
 também das bacterias que agora vivem...sem escumador.

Reparem também no pearling, nas bolhas de oxigénio a deslocarem-se para a superficie...
 :Smile: 
E nos peixes bem gordos, se pensam que eu não alimento os peixes...

O problema das algas, pode ser da acumulação de substÂncias alelópaticas, mas acho que com Carvão activado não terei destes problemas.

Este filme foi 3 dias depois de ter metido 2-3 gotas de lubrificante WD-40 na água do aquário...porque é que meti isto no aquário?
acidente, na tentativa de desoxidar uma lampada de enroscar.

O meu objectivo é ter um aquário bem recheado em sps, ainda falta um bocado...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Obrigado Pedro pelo link!


De nada...




> Este filme foi 3 dias depois de ter metido 2-3 gotas de lubrificante WD-40 na água do aquário


O WD-40 é gorduroso...
Com as propriedades milagrosas do WD-40, até és capaz de ter aumento de algas no algae scrubber.  :SbSourire2: 

Para aumentar a capacidade do algae scrubber, penso que isso não passe pelo aumento de iluminação, mas sim pelo aumento da área do mesmo.
Ex: Se tiveres várias racks na vertical em vez de uma apenas...

Quanto aos leds que estás a usar no algae, talvez devessem ser mais amarelos... não?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> De nada...
> 
> 
> 
> O WD-40 é gorduroso...
> ...


claro que sim, mas estes é os que tinha mais À mão como disse o tal jpgador...
"chutei com o pé mais à mão" ou foi comentador?
 :Wink: 
para além dos leds amarelos deveria ter mais leds, aumentar a superficie também seria válido, mas a água que vem de cima é insuficiente, teria de ter mais água e portanto uma bomba mais potente de retorno..

Abraços!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> "chutei com o pé mais à mão" ou foi comentador?


Foi mesmo o João Pinto, número 2 nas costas do FCP...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Boas António, +e impressão minha ou estão a crescer algas verdes pelas paredes do aquário? Não as tinhas pois não?

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António, +e impressão minha ou estão a crescer algas verdes pelas paredes do aquário? Não as tinhas pois não?


Tinha.... sempre tive...
 :Big Grin: 
Agora parece que ando a limpar menos vezes os vidros...
a montipora verde em baixo já encostou e colou ao vidro e eu naquela zona já não consigo limpar...
hehe

O que o algae scrubber produz também é um efeito de atenuar a variação do pH.
ontem nem chegou a 0.03 de variação...
é mesmo muito bom para oxigenar a água...ainda tenho é poucas algas na rede...esperar.

Acho muito estranho, se calhar sou só eu ver o pessoal a estressar com algas, algas toda a gente tem, até com medo dos esporos...
se eu for ali á rua e apanhar 1 kilo de terra, esta irá conter concerteza esporos de algas, fungos e fetos e etc...
Isto não pode é sufocar tudo.

com a poluição dos mares e rios, a explosão das algas, destroi tudo...mas são elas a base do tal ecossistema marinho...mesmo nos reefs.

Por ser um ambiente muito pobre em nutrientes, as algas, neste caso dinoflagelados, entraram em simbiose com os corais.
mas atenção é pobre em nutrientes, mas não é pobre o tal ecossistema, isto porque tudo é reciclado, e mais uma vez o grande motor são as algas....na forma microscópica.
dúvido que encontres algas macroescópicas num reef, mas pode existir...

Se aparecem algas, é porque tenho tudo q.b. para fomentar o crescimento de algas, e podem ser elas também a chave porque é que nem preciso de escumador para ter niveis baixissimos de oligoelementos, como os nitratos e fosfatos.
claro que o ouriço depois as come e as cagx...e vai entrar de novo no sistema, mas por alguma razão talvez seja do carvão, não tenho acumulação...

Com o algae scrubber vou ter ainda mais esporos de algas (hehe) e menos nutrientes...

----------


## João Seguro

Concordo com o que dizes  :Wink:  só estou a perguntar para ter noção se apareceram por teres retirado o escumador ou já faziam parte de ecossistema.

----------


## António Vitor

Teste Salifert, hoje:
nitratos: 0.5 ppm (hum???)
fosfatos 0...

Talvez seja bom demais...vamos ver se os corais se ressentem.
até parece mentira não?

tenho carradas de gordura, na divisão onde está o algae scrubber (ainda não tem muitas algas), a velocidade e aumento do mesmo, deverá estar relacionada com o pouco que eu tenho de macronutrientes.

vamos esperar...
mais uma vez gostaria de ter isto o mais natural possivel, e com bastante microfauna...mas talvez tenha de semear, com alguma coisa...
tipo rotiferos...

O projecto dos reactores de rotiferos/algas e afins ficou em stand by  mas não esquecido. agora ficava bem despejar uma garrafa disso para alimentar os corais.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

António,

O aquário do mês de Abril no fórum irmão - Manhattan's Reef - também não usa escumador.



Prattreef - April 2011 Tank of the Month - the Real Deal - Manhattan Reefs


Tal como tu, o Randy Donowitz utiliza carvão activado 24/7, sem escumador e utiliza as algas para "exportar" os nutrientes.




> Filtration: I run this heavily stocked system skimmerless via a large, experimental Chaetomorpha algae chamber and carbon is run 24/7.



Na minha opinião fizeste bem em colocar o algae scrubber. Assim acho que não vais ter grandes problemas a longo prazo, com TPA's e as algas vais conseguir exportar os nutrientes. Só com o carvão activado, tinha as minhas dúvidas.

Vai continuando com os updates....

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Ricardo, Vou ser sincero, não gosto muito desse aquário...
muito castanho...
 :Big Grin: 
embora gostos são gostos...muitos moles pró meu gosto, cada vez mais tendencioso para sps.

----------


## António Vitor

Evolução...
Depois posto novos testes que irei fazer, talvez com uma tpa amanhã.




e hoje:

Atenção que eu alterei as configurações da máquina, parece agora estar melhor para o que os meus olhos conseguem ver... 
embora as actinicas t5 ainda estivessem desligadas...

----------


## João Seguro

É ilusão ou falta de vista minha ou eles deram um grande pulo em apenas 1 mês?

----------


## António Vitor

> É ilusão ou falta de vista minha ou eles deram um grande pulo em apenas 1 mês?


Deram...mas antes cresciam em bom ritmo, agora como estão maiores, o crescimento parece ser maior...
só isso...

bom, pode ser da ausência do escumador, tenho mais alimento para os corais...quem sabe...

Isto de noite, tem altas extenções dos polipos, mas basta acender as luzes para rapidamente se retrairem.

----------


## João Seguro

> Isto de noite, tem altas extenções dos polipos, mas basta acender as luzes para rapidamente se retrairem.


Eu não percebo muito da coisa mas não podem estar muito em cima e apanhar luz forte de mais e daí retraírem-se?

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu não percebo muito da coisa mas não podem estar muito em cima e apanhar luz forte de mais e daí retraírem-se?



Depende dos tipos de corais, tenho alguns que nunca se retraem é mesmo assim...

----------


## António Vitor

mais fotos:


também aderi ao clube das macroalgas, Obrigado António Afonso...cheio de bichos só pode ser bom...
 :Big Grin: 

e uma vista geral, do progresso, ainda está aquém do que almejo...



testes ainda não os fiz hoje talvez amanhã se tiver algum tempo e pachora...
deve dar o costume...mas nunca fiando.

----------


## António Vitor

Como prometido ficam mais testes, continuando o relato desta "aventura"...de uma forma mais coerente e cientifica possivel.

mais testes:
Há cerca de 1 mês fiz a última muda 7-4-11, faço agora outra...dia 5 de Maio.
Ando a adiar as mudas...

PO4=nada
NO3=2.5 (subiu, parece meio irregular...sobe desce sobe...) dependendo de algum elemento, parece ser os fosfatos agora a inbir o crescimento das algas...que é o que quero.
Magnésio 1150 ppm (baixou e bem....) Macroalgas na sump?
possivelmente. lá vai meio de quilo de cloreto de magnésio hexahidratado...
Cálcio 440
KH 7º (como de costume, este é o teste que faço mais vezes)

gostava de ter o teste de potássio, possivelmente vou comprar próximamente.

Continua tudo igual...
ando é com vontade de mexer no "landscape"... talvez ainda faça qualçquer coisa hoje.

----------


## António Vitor

bom tenho metade do potássio que deveria ter cerca de 200 ppm...
pois...

Tanta verdura tem destas coisas, consumo de potássio...

A minha abordagem, de algae scrubbers, com macroalgas q.b. carece de inclusão de potássio.
à primeira vista é o que parece...

comprar também cloreto de potássio proximamente...

não sei que impactos o potássio terá....mas sendo o potássio importante, para até nós...pode existir mesmo algumas limitações em alguns seres vivos...
tenho de corrigir isto...
No entanto o potássio não terá o consumo que tem o cálcio, não deverá ser muito critico.

básicamente com as minhas poucas TPA's este valor foi descendo isto ao longo dos anos...

----------


## António Vitor

Não sei se é das algas (dúvido) se é mesmo das bactérias que se alimentam á grande de potássio...

E parece estranho dois produtores de produtos (da korallen e da fauna marin) que implementam bactérias, terem eles testes de potássio...acho que deve querer dizer alguma coisa. 

O meu sistema sem escumador, era para optimizar o número de bacterias, pelo menos era na fase inicial...se calhar não falhei e ganhei mesmo mais bactérias que depois fizeram isto.

O potássio não é um elemento traço.
é mais importante para as algas (como para os dinoflagelados simbioticos dos corais), que inclusivé fosfatos...
bastantes TPA's devem fazer o trabalho...mas podemos pensar o mesmo para outros elementos que nos preocupamos tanto...

Estive a reflectir e como os sulfatos são outro dos elementos bastante úteis, e para não estar a abusar em cloretos, vou comprar sulfato de potássio em vez de cloretos... (não sei quanto de sulfatos tenho, mas deve estar abaixo do normal...)
compensam os cloretos de magnésio que costumo meter, para ter um maior equilibrio iónico...pelo menos possivel.

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

Parece-me a mim que o sucesso é de tal ordem, que quem nao acreditava ou ate dizia que nao iria dar porque porque, deixaram de comentar...  :Coradoeolhos: 
Maravilhoso como de repente se retira algo "essencial" a um aqua salgado que por sinal é carissimo, para que possa fazer o melhor trabalho, deixa de haver quem se interesse ou comente!
Parabens pelo sucesso e optimas continuaçoes a inovar, pois é de valor fazer e partilhar algo que testamos com o nosso dinheiro!  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Parece-me a mim que o sucesso é de tal ordem, que quem nao acreditava ou ate dizia que nao iria dar porque porque, deixaram de comentar...


Sem querer ser a favor ou contra, até porque não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para isso, acho que ainda é muito cedo para este tipo de conclusões.  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Parece-me a mim que o sucesso é de tal ordem, que quem nao acreditava ou ate dizia que nao iria dar porque porque, deixaram de comentar... 
> Maravilhoso como de repente se retira algo "essencial" a um aqua salgado que por sinal é carissimo, para que possa fazer o melhor trabalho, deixa de haver quem se interesse ou comente!
> Parabens pelo sucesso e optimas continuaçoes a inovar, pois é de valor fazer e partilhar algo que testamos com o nosso dinheiro!



A malta se calhar não tem mais nada a acrescentar...
agora são apenas os meus relatos...

Mas claro comentários como o teu ajudam e muito! para eu continuar
Obrigado!

----------


## António Vitor

> Sem querer ser a favor ou contra, até porque não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para isso, acho que ainda é muito cedo para este tipo de conclusões.


Não é por causa dos nitratos nem dos fosfatos que este teste irá falhar, quando comecei há 2-3 meses atrás tinha o mesmo valor de nitratos e o mesmo de fosfatos...curiosamente...

Claro se algo entrar em desequilibrio, e morrer muita coisa, os nitratos e fosfatos disparam. 

Se multiplicarmos por 10 por exemplo, a acumulação dos tais nitratos e fosfatos seria o mesmo. certo?
ou seja 20-30 meses...com os mesmos valores.

Agora parece que existem aqui novos equilibrios e novos consumos de outros elementos, como parece ser do potássio, e mesmo de sulfatos (aqui estou a adivinhar), e possivelmente se não conhecesse os meus niveis de potássio...este poderia continuar a descer (se realmente tiver sido provocado pelas "saladas"), e poderia provocar morte nos corais fotossintéticos, sem nada relacionado com a ausência de escumador....só porque os tais dinoflagelados simbióticos não fabricavam açucares o suficiente para o crescimento dos corais...porque precisavam de sulfatos e potássio para se reproduzirem...

é do tipo ausência de luz....o efeito deve ser semelhante...

Se isso acontecesse (hipoteticamente) os nitratos e fosfatos disparariam, mas seria um efeito secundário não da ausência do escumador mas de outros factores relacionados ou não com o escumador...

----------


## João Seguro

Boas António, estou realmente a gostar de ver o andamento da coisa xD Espero que continue assim  :Wink:  Esses elementos penso também que estejam a baixar por causa do algae scrubber pois aquilo é para consumir tudo, o pior é que tira tudo de mau e de bom. Se não me estou a enganar li num post dum rapaz que tinha um (um tutorial qualquer que estou com perguiça de ir procurar :P) ele assim que começou a ganhar algas consideráveis de ambos os lados do scrubber ele ia raspando 1 lado por semana. Se era só para não crescer em demasia, se era para não haver grandes consumos, não sei mas terá as suas razões.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

notas alguma diferênça em relação á coluna de agua??  :yb665: 
mais particulas em suspenção ? 
mais amarela?
alguma coisa?

já tens alguma pré-conclusão em mente?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas António.

Boa sorte com a tua experiência, mas isto realmente vai contra o que eu verifiquei.

Eu notei grandes melhorias qd alimentei o escumador por gravidade e fiquei com perto de 100% da agua a passar no escumador. Só não é 100% pq tenho uma saida antes a alimentar o refugio com dsb e macroalgas. Mas o caudal do DSB é minimo.

Mas desde esta altura, começei a ter a agua mt mais estavel.

Abraço.

----------


## António Vitor

> notas alguma diferênça em relação á coluna de agua?? 
> mais particulas em suspenção ? 
> mais amarela?
> alguma coisa?
> 
> já tens alguma pré-conclusão em mente?


Lembra-te do pormenor do carvão activado, tenho mais do que se costuma usar...bem mais...há vontade entre meio litro e 1 litro.

particulas em suspensão existem mais, água amarela, não nem por isso, bem cristalina, aliás nunca tive a água tão cristalina desde que abuso no carvão activado...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António.
> 
> Boa sorte com a tua experiência, mas isto realmente vai contra o que eu verifiquei.
> 
> Eu notei grandes melhorias qd alimentei o escumador por gravidade e fiquei com perto de 100% da agua a passar no escumador. Só não é 100% pq tenho uma saida antes a alimentar o refugio com dsb e macroalgas. Mas o caudal do DSB é minimo.
> 
> Mas desde esta altura, começei a ter a agua mt mais estavel.
> 
> Abraço.


thanks...
Em relação á estabilidade, parece que não me dá problemas nos nitratos nem nos fosfatos, se der é parece ser no potássio.
até no cálcio é estável bem como no kh, mas isso depende da afinação e no consumo que tenho no reactor de cálcio...
em relaçãpo ao potássio parece sim houve um bom consumo...
mas como não tenho ideia do valor no inicio da experiencia...

é só suposições...mais nada.

Mais uma vez a minha experiência não estava relacionado com os algaes scrubbers, mas sim com a troca do escumador por carvão activado...
só pus o algae scrubber, por fetiche...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António, estou realmente a gostar de ver o andamento da coisa xD Espero que continue assim  Esses elementos penso também que estejam a baixar por causa do algae scrubber pois aquilo é para consumir tudo, o pior é que tira tudo de mau e de bom. Se não me estou a enganar li num post dum rapaz que tinha um (um tutorial qualquer que estou com perguiça de ir procurar :P) ele assim que começou a ganhar algas consideráveis de ambos os lados do scrubber ele ia raspando 1 lado por semana. Se era só para não crescer em demasia, se era para não haver grandes consumos, não sei mas terá as suas razões.


thanks...

pois lá está não tenho ideia do valor inicial no potássio...
mas é da minha suposição que nem sequer é do algae scrubber, aquilo NEM CRESCE ALGAS, da última vez em 3 dias tinha aquilo cheio..
agora tá fraco ganhar algas de jeito.

Aquilo que cresceu e bem foram as macroalgas do António Afonso...
poix...sorveram o potássio todo....só suposições...

----------


## António Vitor

Tive de mandar vir da inglaterra, vamos ver o custo nos portes, o tal sulfato de potássio..K2SO4
2 kilos.

Em PT parece que na farmacia onde costumo ir buscar cloreto de magnésio disseram ha e tal isso não tÊm...

não sei se tÊm medo de outro bin laden...
mas acho que o problema é o KNO3...mas não sei...
lol

----------


## António Vitor

olha me esta...

Activated Carbon: HLLE Smoking Gun Found | Coral Magazine

 :Smile: 
nunca tive disto nunca...em nenhum dos meus peixes, e estão bigs e bem gordos, o carvão que eu tenho não larga particulas de carbono rijo, isto proque o flow é baixo, muito baixo nada chega lá acima...
Mas não sei...tenho um tang, apenas e está lindo!
 :Big Grin: 

Esta doença também existe carradas mesmo em plantados e de água doce (sem carvão), cheira-me que é mais algum tipo de bacterias, que se serve do carbono do carvão como fuel...quem sabe.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas António, parabens pela aventura e obrigado pela partilha.

Concordo com a ideia de que é possível e em alguns casos desejável usar soluções de exportação de poluentes (designação genérica) que não passem pela escumação. A combinação das algas com o carvão é uma das mais interessantes porque se complementam muito bem. 

Está muito bem documentado o facto dos sistemas com algas tenderem a "amarelar" a água algo que o carvão resolve. É por isso que nos sistemas baseados em algas normalmente se usa carvão. No entanto o carvão por si só também deverá ter efeitos muito positivos.

Agora cada caso é um caso. Eu sempre tive poucos peixes. Iniciei o sistema com a sump iluminada em contra ciclo e com um pequeno novelo de chaeto além do skimmer. Oraa chaeto crescia muito mas os corais não. Acabei com a chaeto e os corais passaram a crescer a sério.

O teu (e o meu) aquário tem demasiadas especificidades para provarem hipóteses gerais. E depois há outras variáveis que acabam por poder mascarar os resultados. Tu viste um exemplo engraçado quando introduziste comida congelada.

Resumindo: a tua experiência é válida mas apenas para o teu aquário. Pode servir de guia, referência ou inspiração mas nunca irá provar que não usar escumador é sempre melhor do que usar. Obviamente que esse também não seria o objectivo.

Já agora chamava atenção para dois detalhes:
1 - aditivos químicos: tenho algumas reservas sobre os efeitos a longo prazo da adição destes. Mesmo com um regime de tpa razoável, os riscos de desiquilíbrios iónicos é enorme e as consequências não deverão ser inofensivas.

2 - há uns anos estiveram na moda os sistemas com a chamada lama milagrosa (o nome assusta, lol). Ora na minha opinião a solução parece-me interessante e muito complementar para o teu sistema. Aparentemente criam-se duas coisas interessantes: um fornecimento contínuo e equilibrado de trace elements e uma super região redutora. Este último ponto é interessante e acaba por entroncar nos plenuns, dsbs e mesmo rv. A coluna de água propriamente dita é oxidante e as zonas anaeróbicas serão redutoras. As lamas parecem ter um potencial redutor gigantesco pelo que o seu uso num aquário com bons níveis de oxigénio na água parece ser excelente. É por isso que conscientemente ou não a tal lama milagrosa é para ser usada em conjunto com macro algas iluninadas 24/24. Chama se contudo a atenção que os sistemas deste tipo têm um período de maturação muito mais extenso do que o habitual pelo que tenho muitas dúvidas que possa ser introduzida lama num tanque maturado.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António, parabens pela aventura e obrigado pela partilha.
> 
> Concordo com a ideia de que é possível e em alguns casos desejável usar soluções de exportação de poluentes (designação genérica) que não passem pela escumação. A combinação das algas com o carvão é uma das mais interessantes porque se complementam muito bem. 
> 
> Está muito bem documentado o facto dos sistemas com algas tenderem a "amarelar" a água algo que o carvão resolve. É por isso que nos sistemas baseados em algas normalmente se usa carvão. No entanto o carvão por si só também deverá ter efeitos muito positivos.
> 
> Agora cada caso é um caso. Eu sempre tive poucos peixes. Iniciei o sistema com a sump iluminada em contra ciclo e com um pequeno novelo de chaeto além do skimmer. Oraa chaeto crescia muito mas os corais não. Acabei com a chaeto e os corais passaram a crescer a sério.
> 
> O teu (e o meu) aquário tem demasiadas especificidades para provarem hipóteses gerais. E depois há outras variáveis que acabam por poder mascarar os resultados. Tu viste um exemplo engraçado quando introduziste comida congelada.
> ...


Nuno obrigado!

Concordo contigo, não é a minha ideia generalizar, o único defeito que o escumador tem é poder retirar muito plancton da água, é esse para mim o defeito maior.

Claro que terá vantagens...
como exportar nutrientes, como oxigenar a água etc..e.tc...etc...

Se as vantagens compensam as desvantagens vai depender do tipo e da forma como foi montado o aquário.

Falando agora da introdução de sais e etc:

A razão porque fui para um reactor de cálcio e não para o bailling puro, era o meu receio de estar ora a introduzir cloretos, ora a introduzir sódio ora a introduzir outra coisa qualquer, criando desequilibrios iónicos graves...

Por isso comprei o reactor de cálcio, parecia mais natural que o resto.

Introduzir potássio pela via dos sulfatos, parece ser no meu caso uma situação GANHO/GANHO, vejamos ganho sulfatos (que nunca meti), e devem ser consumidos, e potássio que tenho 200 ppm.

portanto já tenho um desequilibrio mesmo sem fazer nada...

claro que TPA's seria o mais indicado, fazer um reset, claro...mas o sal está caro...

meter 200 ppm de potássio (com os sulfatos), não é muito, e o consumo deste ao longo do tempo deverá ser reduzido, acredito que sim, e portanto não vai ter tanto impacto como estar a meter cloreto de cálcio ao longo dos tempos ou cloreto de magnésio ou ainda sulfato de magnésio...porque estes consomem-se bem mais...e portanto estamos a potenciar riscos de desequilibrios iónicos...

Se bem que para criar desequilibrios iónicos com cloretos é complicado...e dificil porque é um dos iões mais comuns na água do mar...com os sulfatos é dificil este é comum, mas é mais fácil...

O meu bailling é extreme light...
É muito raro meter por exemplo cloreto de cálcio, o que costumo meter mais será o cloreto de magnésio, e é de tempos a tempos, julgo que com o meu regime de TPA não deverá ser suficiente para criar desequilibrios...
Agora adiciono os sulfatos de potássio, mas julgo que 1 KG dará para 20 anos...
 :Wink: 

Tudo depende da forma como conduzimos o aquário, básicamente estamos a conduzir, o problema é estarmos a conduzir sem tirar a carta...
 :Big Grin: 

E mais uma vez obrigado pelas tuas palavras, são sempre de valor e como de costume fazem sempre sentido...e concordo!

cuidado a tentar recriar um sistema como o meu...Posso estar a ter sucesso aparente, mas nunca se sabe...

Vou verificar se o meu potássio baixo é da mistura do sal (vou verificar isso ainda hoje)...

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

Nuno, o meu medo com essas lamas seria a criação de sulfuretos perigosos e mal cheirosos...
 :Smile: 
talvez fosse possivel no meu caso, com a tal rede e as algas, os sulfuretos seriam fácilmente eliminados...

é um caso a estudar, arranjar lodo!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Os sulfuretos assustam de facto muita gente mas penso que desde que não se ande a mexer no substrato não há problemas de maior. Quando se levanta uma rocha, é frequente a zona por baixo estar negra e cheirar a rocha nesse ponto é pouco recomendável. Diria que num aquário normal deve haver sulfuretos em quantidade. Mas o facto de estarem encapsulados e da coluna de água ser oxidante acaba por lhes anular o efeito.
Agora se andamos a mexer no substrato antes de se apagarem as luzes e não houver um mecanismo eficiente de fornecer oxigénio ao aquário em quantidade, no dia seguinte de manhã podemos ter surpresas menos boas. 

Eu não tenho lama no meu aquário mas, como ele já tem 6 anos e eu respeito a ideia subjacente, nunca aspirei a sump de propósito por isso o seu fundo está coberto por uma camada de sedimento fino que penso fazer algumas das tarefas redutoras da lama, além de contribuir para criar mais um micro-ecossistema diferente. De facto encontro por lá bixarada que não vejo na areia ou na rocha. Por exemplo Os Cerites no tanque morrem mas ali tenho uns há mais de um ano.

Devolver traces ao aquário duvido que faça. Cheguei a juntar-lhe um copo de sedimento de estuário (sapal) mas duvido que isso fosse determinante quimicamente.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já agora. Se estás preocupado com a falta de sulfatos então nada terás a temer do lado dos sulfuretos. São duas faxes da mesma moeda - o enxofre. Uma forma-se em zonas redutoras - o sulfureto - e a outra em zonas oxidantes - o sulfato. O enxofre faz parte de algumas moléculas orgânicas tais como os amino-ácidos pelo que cada vez que alimentas os peixes, estás a introduzi-lo. 
Mesmo o Sr. Randy Holmes-Farley - a maior referência conhecida de química de aquários de recife - admite não ter grandes ideias sobre impactos de excessos ou carências de enxofre na forma sulfato no nosso hobby.

----------


## António Vitor

> Já agora. Se estás preocupado com a falta de sulfatos então nada terás a temer do lado dos sulfuretos. São duas faxes da mesma moeda - o enxofre. Uma forma-se em zonas redutoras - o sulfureto - e a outra em zonas oxidantes - o sulfato. O enxofre faz parte de algumas moléculas orgânicas tais como os amino-ácidos pelo que cada vez que alimentas os peixes, estás a introduzi-lo. 
> Mesmo o Sr. Randy Holmes-Farley - a maior referência conhecida de química de aquários de recife - admite não ter grandes ideias sobre impactos de excessos ou carências de enxofre na forma sulfato no nosso hobby.


Também dúvido que no meu caso o enxofre funcione como nutriente limitativo, agora com o potássio acredito mais...só que em vez de estar recorrentemente a meter cloreto de cloreto de.... meto agora sulfato de potássio, para atenuar o crescimento de cloretos, com o meu bailling light .

----------


## António Vitor

testes (amanhã faço potássio agora estou com sono)

PO4=0
NO3=1ppm
cálcio 420
KH 6 DH
Mg=1300 (depois de meter 500 gramas de cloreto de magnésio)

Amanhã vou buscar aos correios o sulfato de potássio...e faço então medições.

densidade a 1.025, antes teria uns 1.022 ...tenho estado gradualmente a subir fica neste valor de 1.025.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Mais meio kg.  :Smile:  
Com a acumulação de Cl- daqui a uns tempos qualquer semelhança ente a composição química da tua àgua e a do mar será pura coincidência.
Não deixo de pensar que e médio prazo tanta adição de químicos vai dar problemas.

----------


## António Vitor

> Mais meio kg.  
> Com a acumulação de Cl- daqui a uns tempos qualquer semelhança ente a composição química da tua àgua e a do mar será pura coincidência.
> Não deixo de pensar que e médio prazo tanta adição de químicos vai dar problemas.


Eu disse:

"Aquilo é hexahidratado dá 430  gramas de água.
só meti 70 gramas de cloreto de magnésio, sendo um ião muito vulgar...
tipo é como uma gota no oceano."

Estas contas estão completamente erradas!

dá perto de 400 gramas num kilo só de cloretos!

claro que terá de existir muitas tpa's se andar a meter muito disto, mas é um acontecimento raro...

passam meses sem colocar isto ...com muitas tpa's entre colocações...

não te esqueças que ás vezes meto bicarbonato de sódio para subir o KH, umas gramas porque não tem água, e a coisa como os iões Na+Cl- existem ás carradas, não entram em desequilibrio...

possivelmente tenho um aumento de salinidade muito insignificante, não uso muito o bailling, é mesmo pontualmente...
prova disto é que não alterou a salinidade.
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Não falo de afectar a salinidade mas sim a composição salina.
O meu aquário tem cerca de 360 litros. Isso dará à volta de 10 kgs de sal. Não sei o peso molar do Cl- mas vamos admitir que é mais pesado do que o Na. Para simplificar vamos dizer q tenho 8 kgs do ião Cl-.
Ora se meto 1 kg de cloreto de magnésio a cada 6 meses correspondendo a digamos 200 gramas de Cl- porque aquilo tem água a montes, já começo a mexer na proporção iónica.
O meu tanque tem 6 anos. Estaria com a proporção de Cl- 20 a 25% acima. As tpas não eliminam o efeito a não ser que sejam muito extensas ou/e frequentes. Fácil de demonstrar com uma simples fórmula matemática. 
Mesmo com adição de sódio irias ter o problema mas com os dois iões. 

 Eu acho que o equlíbrio iónico é muito importante. Há estudos sobre larvas de ouriço que
demonstram muito bem como são fracos os sais comerciais face à boa àgua marinha. Neste
caso parece-me que tanta adição vai resultar numa solução biologicamente viável mas a divergir sustentadamente do óptimo.

É por isso que o chamado método de balling, tende a acelarar a chegada do famoso old tank sindrome.

Keep it simple and natural é o meu lema. Se andamos a enfiar químicos lá para dentro baseando-nos no olhómetro e no feed back de testes colorimétricos vamos na minha humilde opinião criar problemas a prazo ainda que nos demos ao trabalho de fazer todas as continhas com pesos molares e isso. 

Quando todos tivermos um espectrómetro que permita análise quantitativa rigorosa até ao nível doschamados traces, aí sim, podemos pensar em ajustamentos desta ordem.

----------


## António Vitor

> Não falo de afectar a salinidade mas sim a composição salina.
> O meu aquário tem cerca de 360 litros. Isso dará à volta de 10 kgs de sal. Não sei o peso molar do Cl- mas vamos admitir que é mais pesado do que o Na. Para simplificar vamos dizer q tenho 8 kgs do ião Cl-.
> Ora se meto 1 kg de cloreto de magnésio a cada 6 meses correspondendo a digamos 200 gramas de Cl- porque aquilo tem água a montes, já começo a mexer na proporção iónica.
> O meu tanque tem 6 anos. Estaria com a proporção de Cl- 20 a 25% acima. As tpas não eliminam o efeito a não ser que sejam muito extensas ou/e frequentes. Fácil de demonstrar com uma simples fórmula matemática. 
> Mesmo com adição de sódio irias ter o problema mas com os dois iões. 
> 
>  Eu acho que o equlíbrio iónico é muito importante. Há estudos sobre larvas de ouriço que
> demonstram muito bem como são fracos os sais comerciais face à boa àgua marinha. Neste
> caso parece-me que tanta adição vai resultar numa solução biologicamente viável mas a divergir sustentadamente do óptimo.
> ...


Concordo contigo, plenamente, por isso tenho de fazer uma TPA agora...
 :Big Grin: 

mas acho que meto mais sódio que cloretos, o meu KH está cronicamente em baixo...
 :Wink: 
mas de acordo, a longo prazo podem existir grandes colapsos iónicos...o outro problema, é já os sais fabricados terem mais cloretos que sódio...bem mais...

mas vamos ver quanto tem de cloretos...

sensivelmente 25% do peso da molecula de cloreto de magnésio é do magnésio, 75% dos cloretos, sabendo que 8,36g dá 1 gramas de magnésium. vai dar 3 gramas de cloretos...

Num kilo vais dar mais de 300 gramas?
são muitos cloretos sim...

falo na salinidade porque isto altera tudo...e claro se incluir sódio para aumentar o KH, vou estar a aumentar ambos os iões o Na+ e o Cl-

----------


## António Vitor

Bom depois de um aumento ligeiro de salinidade, tentarei colocar pelo menos a 1.025...
Tive este crescimento em algas no scrubber...

A minha ideia é trar luzes tradicionais, e colocar só leds,  consigo meter bastantes leds sem ocupar muito espaço na sump, um aspecto mais clean...

Irei colocar em ambos lados leds (só tem de um dos lados).

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá António

E que tal umas fotos para verificarmos a evolução do teu sistema baseado nas experiencias que andas a efectuar, tanto com os leds, bem como sem o escumador

----------


## António Vitor

Este mÊs tive o pior crescimento (nos corais) desde o inicio da experiência, poderá ter sido por 2 factores...

O aumento da densidade (mesmo que gradual)
Mudança das actinicas, pode ter provocado choque...
De resto não houve alterações...talvez na redução ainda de mais algas...

Ausência de escumador pode estar só agora a provocar algum impacto?
acho que não..
Algas duvido que fizessem mal...
podem ver o bocado que tiro por semana de algas, e as algas que tenho na sump...carradas...junto com muitos outros animais...

vamos ver como isto avança continua tudo a zero, tenho agora pouco cálcio e kh, 5 e 400 respectivamente...aumentei a dose do reactor de cálcio, vamos ver se consigo atrazer sito a 8-440 por aí...

----------


## António Vitor

O próximo passo é então retirar o carvão activado, tenho até dificuldades em crescer as algas...talvez seja mesmo overkill, e o problema do menor crescimento dos corais, coincidindo com o arranque do filtro de algas, se deva a isso...
 :Big Grin: 

As algas fazem um trabalho tão bom, que o carvão só vem estorvar????

...vou trestar, não sei se é por isso...
TPA's religiosas, também de 15 em 15 dias para evitar esgotar algum trace element.

claro que vou sempre medindo fosfaots e nitratos, até porque até agora praticamente nem vestigios...

----------


## António Vitor

O problema de um sistema sem carvão e com algas, será o amarelamento da água, pela minha experiência com o meu anterior algae scrubber e pensando melhor, acho que será completamente quase missão impossivel...

não vou inventar, e não me vou precipitar, os corais deverão voltar a crescer em força...vamos ver...
Fiz uma pequena pressão nas tais algas e saiu tipo tinta verde/amarelo...
chá...

----------


## João Seguro

Em vez que retirares 100% do carvão porque não retiras 60% e deixas o resto... Se não for suficiente vais retirando mais.

----------


## luisvicente

algae scrubber e macro-algas não será demais ? 

talvez manter as macro-algas e deixar o algae scrubber montado mas sem luz com a exclusiva função de promover as trocas gasosas e maior oxigenação.


Abraço,
LV

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Luis e João pelas vossas intervenções...

Pois, se calhar deveria reduzir na dose do carvão, colocar para valores mais "normais" e usuais, pode efectivamente isto ser um qualquer elemento a ser eliminado.

A verdade é que não tenho ferramentas decentes para afirmar o que quer que seja. Posso só supor...

Neste periodo, adicionei cloreto de Magnésio, sulfato de potássio, tirei as outras T5 por 2 novas, e claro comecei a ter mais algas no algae scrubber...
não esquecendo a explosão das tais macroalgas...
Aquilo encheu a minha sump em dois tempos, diria que em crescimento bate as chaetomorphas que antes tinha.

Tive um periodo com KH extremamente baixo talvez a 5, durante 1-2 dias no máximo (não me apercebi), é o problema de viver com KH normalmente baixos...

aumentei a densidade aí prós 1.024-1.025 (vindo de 1.021-1.022).

Portanto fiz muita coisa, agora apontar o dedo para o problema é complicado, tive sempre extenções de polipos nalguns corais, e tenho ainda, embora crescer muito pouco...

Se os corais não crescem algo vai sériamente mal, sem crescer eles morrem, quando não crescem morrem, a curto prazo.

Mas aqui vai o que eu acho:

1.Não julgo que a densidade seja o problema, subi deveras lentamente, apenas metia mais água salgada no sistema que ao evaporar aumentava a densidade...

2.Não julgo que o cloreto de magnésio seja o problema, tenho usado há muito, e acho que ainda não tenho tempo para ter o desequilibrio iónico que o Nuno Prazeres fala, por isso...e porque até que pode ser isso... vou tentar adquirir media com boas quantidades de magnésio para o reactor de cálcio...tenho consumos alto de magnésio, acho que pelo tipo dos meus filtros biológicos.

3. Nutrientes a niveis BAIXISSIMOS, é um facto que nem cor tenho nos testes de fosfatos, nitratos aparece qualquer coisa, mas os corais sem algum fosfato...morrem...já não sei se não tenho mesmo um sistem overkill e é algas a mais a competir com os corais...como gosto das macroalgas, se for preciso tiro só as outras....

4. carvão activo retira micronutrientes, eu sei que tira, iodo por exemplo, será que é mesmo essencial para os corais....ou algas que vivam neles?
Aqui a solução é retirar algum do carvão activado, como aconselha o João, acho que desde que tenha a água limpa ao fazer as TPA's não preciso de mais carvão...vou então reduzir a dose.

5. Sulfato de potássio, talvez...coincidiu também com a adição deste elemento, comprado no ebay, se calhar com carradas de "elementos" adicionais...aqui acho que meti o pé na poça era preferivel, comprar de uma fonte segura, por exemplo loja de aquariofilia... ás vezes arrisco...demasiado...confiei nos gajos...
No entanto pelos animais extremamente sensiveis não fotossintéticos que tenho julgo que não devesse ter nenhum veneno de maior...até porque tenho os corais todos bem...não crescendo muito...

Portanto acho que raciocinando, julgo que a maior probabilidade tende para poucos nutrientes, responsabilidade quer das macros, das microalgas, ou do carvão...

----------


## luisvicente

são muitas alterações e variáveis para apurar um unico factor, eu optaria por uma das seguintes abordagens antes de retirar qualquer elemento:

1 - manter tudo mas em menor quantidade (em particular as macro e algae scrubber), o carvão é essencial para retirar as substâncias produzidas pelas algas e deve estar precisamente antes do retorno (este aspecto da localização é muito importante)

2 - redução do fluxo do retorno para metade

3 - a 1 e a 2 (eu optava por esta)


Boa sorte,
LV

----------


## António Vitor

> são muitas alterações e variáveis para apurar um unico factor, eu optaria por uma das seguintes abordagens antes de retirar qualquer elemento:
> 
> 1 - manter tudo mas em menor quantidade (em particular as macro e algae scrubber), o carvão é essencial para retirar as substâncias produzidas pelas algas e deve estar precisamente antes do retorno (este aspecto da localização é muito importante)
> 
> 2 - redução do fluxo do retorno para metade
> 
> 3 - a 1 e a 2 (eu optava por esta)
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado, mas atenção não tive nenhum crash, mas consigo ver as coisas antes delas acontecerem...faz parte da experiência...
aumentei as TPA's, fiz uma a semana passada, e não mudei o carvão (fica saturado), em vez de o tirar, é experimentar até onde ele dá...

cada tpa, eu observo a água que retirei se estiver com tom sem ser da água normal, ´quer dzer que é tempo de mudar de carvão...

Vou desligar o filtro de algas, fica só com o mangal, e com as macros...possivelmente deixo a rede para oxigenar a água, se crescer alguma alga, será diminuta, não terá luz directa a incidir...

comprei hoje midia para o reactor, este tem mais magnésio, mas possivelmente irei comprar mais midia, mas agora com magnésio a potes, parece que as algas consomem muito deste...parece...

vamos ver...
continua tudo a correr bem, embora tenha aparecido o tal primeiro sinal de alarme...julgo que pode ser por ter isto overkill, pelo menos é o que me diz a minha intuição...
tirei cerca de 400 gramas de macros, pró lixo, isto EXPLODIU em termos de crescimento, nunca tinha visto nada assim, gosta da luz amarela...
parece parece que foi por isso.


posso também verificar pelas folhas do mangal, que existe um tipo de deficiência em algum nutriente, as folhas antes viçossas aparecem meias encaracoladas e disformes...

O meu palpite Boro...
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81cido_b%C3%B3rico

também serve como insecticida...
 :Wink: 
costumam os sais vir com este ácido (ácido bórico), possivelmente o carvão anda a tirar isto, só pode ser do boro, crescimento pobre e com as folhas torcidas. Podem dizer que eu não pesco nada de corais, ok, mas de plantas percebo eu...
hehe!

Portanto o meu metodo é viável, mas cai em outros pressupostos, e não é o reef tipico, estes sintomas aparecem quando falta magnésio, ou cálcio ou boro, como magnésio e cálcio na água salgada e cálcio há aos montes, cheira-me que é o boro o elemento que é consumido...é um elemento determinante na quimica das plantas (que rico mangal para eu ver isto).

mais uma vez a culpa ou é das macroalgas (e micros) ou é do carvão...
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

Será que descobri a pólvora...
 :Wink: 

Produtos Tradecorp  Quelatos, fertilizantes líquidos e foliares, ácidos húmicos, bionutrientes e aminoácidos, corretores especiais, flows

Como podem ver é usado como fertilizante para as alfaces, e li em artigos cientificos (medicina humana), que para o cálcio ser assimilado pelos humanos, precisamos de 1 mg disto para 3 mg de cálcio...

Não sei onde veio a tese do Estroncium ser útil nos reefs, mas parece ser este bem mais útil quer para nós quer para o reino vegetal, e possivelmente para os corais...
tal como o potássio elemento desprezado, agora Boro nunca vi ninguém debater isto, como tenho muitas alfaces, pode ser o tal problema que inviabiliza sistemas deste tipo (a longo prazo) de terem sucesso...
 :Big Grin: 

vou experimentar...

claro, que isto é o meu sistema, e é um problema que pode ser raro na maior parte dos aquários, mas pode ser recorrente em quem teima em manter filtros deste tipo, ou muitas algas de crescimento rápido na sump.

----------


## António Vitor

não não...
não descobri a pólvora, e parece ter acertado...

ALguém tem mangais com as folhas meio encaracolas e disformes...
então têm carência de Boro, um dos elementos mais importante (bastante mais que o strontium nas algas), e nos animais, por exemplo nas algas dos corais fotossintéticos...

Chemistry And The Aquarium: Boron In A Reef Tank &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

usualmente este nos nossos aquários ESTÁ ABAIXO dos niveis normais dos oceanos yaicks... claro está eu potenciei isto...

E será pior ainda no meu sistema!

claro que é barato ir a uma farmácia e arranjar isto, continua a ser um micronutriente mas tem de lá estar...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

António, só posso dizer que és "um granda maluco"!

Boa sorte para mais esta experiência. Acho que já aprendi mais química neste tópico do que nos últimos 35 anos.  :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> António, só posso dizer que és "um granda maluco"!
> 
> Boa sorte para mais esta experiência. Acho que já aprendi mais química neste tópico do que nos últimos 35 anos.



Obrigado Bruno.

yah!
...a minha mulher e filha dizem que sou doido, e o meu filho parece que a primeira graçinha é com os gestos, dizer que o papá é maluco...não falha muito...
 :Big Grin: 





> Boron Sinks: Algae
> 
> Another sink for boron is biological uptake by algae. Algae are not nearly so extensively studied with respect to boron as are corals and other organisms that deposit CaCO3, but the amounts involved can be significant.


pois é...há pois é...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Salifert tem um teste de boro, agora é dificil de o encontrar no mercado, mesmo lá fora...
curiosamente é fácil de arranjar Strontium...o mercado é que manda...

Borax é fácil de arranjar, pelo menos parece nas farmácias...

vou tentar arranjar o teste primeiro!

----------


## António Vitor

Já adquiri Borato de sódio, só tem básicamente Boro e sódio...
4 gramas dá cerca de 50% do valor normal nos oceanos, 4 ppm...(no meu aquário de 400 litros +/-)

Se aumentar 50% do valor normal do oceano não vai ser grande risco, e tenho quase a certeza QUE TENHO A VALORES abaixo mesmo dos 1 ppm...

No final da semana acho que já devo ter o teste de salifert Boro, o tal elemento desprezado...ha e tal o aquário crashou...na agricultura o Boro, que nem os biologos sabem bem para que serve, faz maravilhas em casos de deficiência...
Acho que vai acontecer a mesma coisa...
pelo menos tenho fé...
 :Smile: 


uma mistura de fé com pragmatismo e racionalismo...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ganda doido, lol!
Mais químicos para dentro!
Já agora. Eu quando arranquei com o meu tanque tinha skimmer e macro algas. Aconteceu me o mesmo. Os corais não cresciam. Tirei as macroalgas da sump e pimba! Crescimentos e cores à bruta.

Ora na altura estudei a coisa e tudo que li apontava para que as algas tivessem retirado da àgua com mais eficiência do que fazem as zooxantelas um ou mais traces críticos. Suspeito principal o ferro.

Os sintomas do teu mangue não aparentam carência de Fe mas como há testes baratuxos podias tentar testar.

----------


## António Vitor

> Ganda doido, lol!
> Mais químicos para dentro!
> Já agora. Eu quando arranquei com o meu tanque tinha skimmer e macro algas. Aconteceu me o mesmo. Os corais não cresciam. Tirei as macroalgas da sump e pimba! Crescimentos e cores à bruta.
> 
> Ora na altura estudei a coisa e tudo que li apontava para que as algas tivessem retirado da àgua com mais eficiência do que fazem as zooxantelas um ou mais traces críticos. Suspeito principal o ferro.
> 
> Os sintomas do teu mangue não aparentam carência de Fe mas como há testes baratuxos podias tentar testar.


Os gajos estavam enganados... 
Era ausência de Boro o teu problema...

Agora a sério, eu sei que é apenas uma hipótese, mas no meu caso, duvido sériamente que seja falta de ferro, no mangue os sintomas não apontam para isso, tenho bem verdinhas as folhas...

Mais quimicos para dentro...ok mas agora é uma gota no oceano...
4 gramas...
 :Wink: 
e claro posso testar o ferro também...
depois posto!

umas horas depois de ter metido o boro, parece que começaram as algas, a fazer o tal pearling do costume andava meio desaparecido ultimamente...

Eu também não gosto de meter quimicos, mas básicamente é o que fazemos quando usamos sal sintético...
o problema é o abuso e o a longo prazo, o sódio do borato de sódio, não me vai fazer nenhum desequilibrio iónico, como é possivel com o cloreto de cálcio entre outras...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Eu também não gosto de meter quimicos


LOL!!!!!
Nem imagino como seria se gostasses...  :Smile: 

Agora a sério. Não tens receio de nas impurezas do que compras poder vir por exemplo algum cobre a mais? É que além dos problemas de equilíbrio iónico também surgem esses eventualmente mais graves.

O pessoal não usa água natural argumentando com os riscos de introduzir pragas mas depois acaba por enfiar químicos DIY à bruta que na minha opinião podem por via das impurezas representar um risco bem maior.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá António,

Desculpa este meu post, mas é como "amigo" que te estou a escrever. Estava a seguir o teu tópico, embora sem participar, com muita atenção, mas é com pena que vejo isto tornar-se numa "salada".

- Então o que se passou com a experiência do carvão vs. escumador? Nem 3 meses passaram e vais retirar o carvão?

- Ainda continuas a achar que o melhor método (e mais simples) é não usar escumador? Qual é a tua opinião sobre não usar escumador?

- Não achas que estás a fazer demasiadas experiências ao mesmo tempo? Inicialmente disseste que se sentisses que algo não estava bem, desistias e voltavas ao setup inicial. Carvão, Potássio, Magnésio, Boro? Precisamos mesmo de todas essas adições?

Espero que não leves a mal.... mas há muito que abandonaste a filosofia _Keep It Simple_.

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá António,
> 
> Desculpa este meu post, mas é como "amigo" que te estou a escrever. Estava a seguir o teu tópico, embora sem participar, com muita atenção, mas é com pena que vejo isto tornar-se numa "salada".
> 
> - Então o que se passou com a experiência do carvão vs. escumador? Nem 3 meses passaram e vais retirar o carvão?
> 
> - Ainda continuas a achar que o melhor método (e mais simples) é não usar escumador? Qual é a tua opinião sobre não usar escumador?
> 
> - Não achas que estás a fazer demasiadas experiências ao mesmo tempo? Inicialmente disseste que se sentisses que algo não estava bem, desistias e voltavas ao setup inicial. Carvão, Potássio, Magnésio, Boro? Precisamos mesmo de todas essas adições?
> ...


talvez tenha fugido do keep it simple...
mas não fugi do keep it the most natural possible...

Ainda não tirei o carvão mas vou usar doses mais reduzidas, não é preciso muito para ter a água transparente...
(delegar a filtração para as algas...usar a natureza e não usar metodos artificiais, como o carvão...ok terá de ser mas vou reduzir a dose...)

Seria possivel, usar carvão mais carvão sem o algae scrubber?
não sei...mas cativa-me a ideia de para além de não usar escumador, usar pouco carvão!
 :Big Grin: 

achavam que sem um algae scrubber não dava, eu como coloquei-o agora, vou fazer render o peixe.

Também descobri o problema de ter um algae scrubber e carradas de macros, bastou 1 dia depois de meter borato de sódio, para verificar, uma explosão de pearling, bolhas de oxigénio, os corais é mais dificil de se ver mas vou tirar fotos para determinar o factor BORO, num aquário como o meu.

A minha ideia é delegar a maior parte da filtração para sistemas naturais e não para escumadores com filtração mecânica...que não descriminam tiram tudo...

O meu interesse continua a ser o mesmo, plâncton, bactérias, algas, e etc...etc...

O meu interesse é também descobrir se será possivel conviver sem escumador, por enquanto afirmo que parece ser possivel...mas vamos seguir a história até ela acabar...

usar 4 gramas por mês de borato de sódio custa 70 centimos 30 gramas, o pior é o teste de boro, que é mais caro, mas também basta uma vez por mês... não acho que seja complicar...
Se adicionarmos 1 grama a cada tpa de 40 litros, elevaremos o nivel de boro (muito pouco), para além de termos menos flutuações no pH, o efeito do boro é também evidente no pH, os sais como refere o tal artigo, costumam ser deficitários em boro, com a excepção de 2 marcas de sal, que tem este a niveis quase tóxicos...

não vejo complicações nisso...mesmo que eu não teste, é possivel apenas elevar ligeiramente o Boro sem o risco de overdosage...

continua mais simples, que ter que tirar o copo da escumação...
 :Big Grin: 
é complicado e cheira mal.

O boro é um trace element, que por acaso podemos medir, e no meu caso, tenho consumos maiores que o da norma, é apenas isso...

Ou seja tirei escumador, e vou começar a testar mais um elemento, pela poupança da luz, faz sentido...e pela saúde dos corais.

Espero ter sucesso, se for apenas o Boro o problema julgo que vou alcançar os meus objectivos sem escumador...

problemas:

consumo de magnésio vou colocar midia com mais magnésio no reactor (fica solucionado)
Boro: se colocar 1 grama por cada tpa de 40 litros de borato de sódio chega...
Potássio: fiz o teste de novo e tinha valores mais aceitáveis, coloquei muito pouco sulfato de potássio...e ainda bem...
Este aparente menor valor de potássio, foi durante anos de aquário, e com densidade a 1.021 1.022... não preciso de corrigir isto tão cedo...

Acho que vale a pena a minha teimosia do sem escumador, nem que seja para eu (nem que seja apenas eu), descobrir que o Boro é essencial...e é um trace element completamente negligenciado, e se calhar a causa de crashes de sistemas que tentam ser o mais naturais possivel...

repito naturais e não simples...embora ás vezes pareça estar associados...

O problema de ainda não desistir, é parte da minha personalidade, e da minha teimosia, e de achar, que o 
problema não está na ausência do escumador...

como poderia ser sem nitratos e sem fosfatos?
certo?

Desistiria se começasse a ter carradas de nitratos e fosfatos...inicialmente pensei que fosse esse problema, falta disso mesmo ..... competição com as algas...

mas observando o meu mangue, detectei o tal sintoma de carências das plantas...e fez-se luz na minha cabeça...

----------


## António Vitor

> LOL!!!!!
> Nem imagino como seria se gostasses... 
> 
> Agora a sério. Não tens receio de nas impurezas do que compras poder vir por exemplo algum cobre a mais? É que além dos problemas de equilíbrio iónico também surgem esses eventualmente mais graves.
> 
> O pessoal não usa água natural argumentando com os riscos de introduzir pragas mas depois acaba por enfiar químicos DIY à bruta que na minha opinião podem por via das impurezas representar um risco bem maior.


Cobre?
nah...
é tudo material farmaceutico com elevado grau de pureza...
pode ter elementos vestigiais mas é também tipo 0.1% e não será concerteza cobre...

Agora eu também comprava sal da Korallen zucht de boa qualidade, onde os componentes tinha a tal pureza farmaceutica...
Este sal é bom por isso mesmo....

não estou a fazer mais do que corrigir o SAL, para o meu metodo...
claro que colocar 1 grama de borato de sódio é menos risco que colocar 1 kilo de cloreto de magnésio...mas até isso vou reduzir...

Mas não te esqueças que até os midias têm elementos diversos, entre eles o cobre...

não vejo sequer problema nisto...
 :Wink: 

MAs se posso evitar evito.
daí querer reduzir a tal dose de vez em quando de cloreto de magnésio...
para nada se possivel...
O borato de sódio 99.9% de borato de sódio com 10 atomos de água, representa para o meu reef, o mesmo risco de queda estando eu sentado no sofá...

É por isso que estou a gostar da minha experiência, da tal descoberta, e claro se tiver que engolir a minha "tese" engulo, e coloco o escumador...
 :Big Grin: 

mas estar a descobrir e a ensaiar, dá-me satisfação...mesmo que depois tenha insucesso, não interessa fiquei satisfeito a realizar esta experiência...
sem mortes de corais se possivel...
até agora tudo fino e recomenda-se...

aliás até já cairam gotas de WD-40 no meu reef, para tirar ferrugem da luz que tinha....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, penso que não precisas de adicionar tanta coisa, já vi posts de pessoas que como tu têm aquário sem escumador e adicionam muito pouca coisa... é mesmo KEEP IT SIMPLE. dá um olho nas rotinas deles, procura no google que aparecem montes  :Wink: 

espero que corra tudo bem. um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado João, Eu também não queria adicionar tanta coisa...
mas apareceu o mangal com os ditos problemas...

depende do sal que se usa, da quantidade de algas, da quantidade de carvão...do alimento que dou, etc...etc...

Cada caso é um caso, e nisto dos aquário é uma realidade...

O elemento potássio julgo que se esgota, fácilmente em metodos tipo "zeovit" daí eles terem testes para este elemento... pode ser o caso das algas, terem requerimentos mas em outros elementos como o Boro...

Nunca vi um aquário com sucesso e carregadinho de algas...e vi muito com carvão activado e sem escumador...pode ser por isso quem sabe.

----------


## António Vitor

Parece que sou bruxo...
já tenho aqui o teste, deu 1 ppm...isto depois de meter 4 gramas de borato de sódio que deveria dar aí uns 2 ppm...
1 ppm já foi consumido.

só para terem uma ideia.
portanto tinha isto a 0!
0 Boro...

O que inviabiliza o crescimento das algas, e portanto dos corais...que vivem em simbiose, acho que já tenho o segredo para tornar isto viável...
 :Wink: 
sigam os próximos capitulos

E isto não é experiência nenhuma, nada cresce com boro a 0.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Parece que sou bruxo....



Bruxo podes não ser, mas que tens uma pancada para experiencias, isso tens  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 




> Parece que sou bruxosó para terem uma ideia.
> portanto tinha isto a 0!
> 0 Boro...
> O que inviabiliza o crescimento das algas, e portanto dos corais...que vivem em simbiose, acho que já tenho o segredo para tornar isto viável...
> 
> sigam os próximos capitulos
> 
> 
> E isto não é experiência nenhuma, nada cresce com boro a 0.


Vê la se depois divulgas essa tua descoberta.....

----------


## António Vitor

> Bruxo podes não ser, mas que tens uma pancada para experiencias, isso tens 
> 
> 
> 
> Vê la se depois divulgas essa tua descoberta.....


Mas qual descoberta?
Por alguma razão existe já testes do Boro, que ninguém compra, porque...
quem sabe se grande parte dos crashes em aquários se deveu à ausência deste elemento...quem sabe..

Mas tens razão os malucos é que fazem a mudança, os outros copiam...
 :Big Grin: 
Não descobri nada de novo, embora este artigo tenha passado despercebido.
vá leiam...é interessante...

já conta com 8 anos...
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/12/chemistry

Mais uma vez, o meu aquário não é o tipico aquário, portanto até pode ser verdade que TPA's chegam para aumentar o valor do Boro...num tipico aquário...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Telmo Lopes

António,

quando tiveres oportunidade, sugeria que medisses os níveis de boro da água do mar, e da água salgada com osmose 35ppt.

----------


## António Vitor

> António,
> 
> quando tiveres oportunidade, sugeria que medisses os níveis de boro da água do mar, e da água salgada com osmose 35ppt.


Segundo o artigo, o mar tem 4.4 ppm, e sim vou testar a água da próxima TPA.
Sou capaz de trazer água do mar para a próxima TPA.
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Podem pensar...
ha e tal Boro, isso não é preciso...
http://www.drapn.min-agricultura.pt/...ca_12_2008.pdf

leiam...
Os corais são animais, mas vivem em conjunto com outros seres que por acaso fazem fotossintese...

também não vi artigos a comentar os efeitos no crescimento dos corais, da ausência de boro, isto é práticamente terra desconhecida...

----------


## António Vitor

Comprei midia novo para o reactor, e agora tenho uma percentagem de magnésio...
 :Wink: 
liguei-o agora...

Fiz mesmo há bocado uma bateria de testes:

Nitratos=0
fosfatos=0 (isto é recorrente, e dificilmente irei ter alguma coisa nestes dois)
KH=7
Cálcio 420
magnésio=1400 (muito alto... certamente com o aumento que fiz na densidade...há pois...mas como vou fazer uma TPA...
potássio 400 ppm já está no valor ideal..
boro 3 ppm, está quase perfeito...não é com este valor que me vou chatear...

Agora claro está que existem mais uns quantos traces que as algas usam mesmo na fotossintese, terei de aumentar o regime das TPA's, para evitar traces a zero, nos essenciais claro está.

Depois vou dando noticia...
Não irei retirar o carvão até aparecer nitratos...ou água amarela...até lá há-de ficar saturado.

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Voltando aos químicos... Iodo já alguma vez adicionaste? Já li qualquer coisa sobre as macro-algas consumirem-no todo.

Há uns anitos era dos traces mais adicionados.

Diziam que favoreciam as cores dos corais.

----------


## António Vitor

> Voltando aos químicos... Iodo já alguma vez adicionaste? Já li qualquer coisa sobre as macro-algas consumirem-no todo.
> 
> Há uns anitos era dos traces mais adicionados.
> 
> Diziam que favoreciam as cores dos corais.


tenho aqui da salifert, mas praticamente nunca meti, e ultimamente não tenho colocado.
pode ser uma boa ideia recomeçar a meter...
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2003/3/chemistry

O frasco tenho desde o inicio do aquário e está CHEIO...
 :Big Grin: 

é que iodo é também dos traces que o carvão activado melhor retira...
 :Wink: 

Mesmo assim acho que o iodo não é importante, ele está abaixo dos 0.1ppm na água do mar....basta TPA's...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Desculpa a minha franqueza mas acho que mudas de método e experiência sem dar tempo para aferir resultados.

Um dos grandes problemas que vi em relatos de quem usa filtro de algas é a carência de ferro e consequentemente falta de crescimento dos corais.

Abraços,

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas ,
> 
> Desculpa a minha franqueza mas acho que mudas de método e experiência sem dar tempo para aferir resultados.
> 
> Um dos grandes problemas que vi em relatos de quem usa filtro de algas é a carência de ferro e consequentemente falta de crescimento dos corais.
> 
> Abraços,


Eu faço o que a minha intuição diz ser o melhor, não estou a seguir nenhuma experiência, nem classifico isto como uma experiência "cientifica"... até porque não quero que me morram os corais para provar seja o que for...

Quando observei que os corais tinham parado de crescer, fui descobrir culpados e na minha intuição que vale o que vale, achei que era o boro, boro porque a carência que as folhas do mangal demonstravam, não eram tipicas de ferro, mas de boro...
Sei o que é a carência de ferro, e o que provoca nas plantas superiores (nas algas não).

A única variável que não mudei foi o escumador...ou a ausência dele, e é com base nesta variável que vou continuar...

Se daqui a um ano tiver o aquário com saúde e cheio de corais sem algas, e com pouco carvão, não fica nada provado, mas posso dizer que é possivel. Conviver sem escumador...

No ínicio não estava com ideias de meter algas, era mais carvão activado, mas como meti, por pressões e por opiniões várias, que tinha de meter, os resultados diferiram do que esperava, e tive um abrandamento no crescimento dos corais, quando as algas explodiram no sceubber...
culpa do boro, não o posso afirmar, mas poderá ser...

Se não fizesse nada podes ter a certeza que tinha agora metade dos corais mortos, isto já me sucedeu, cruzar os braços no primeiro indicio que algo corre mal, e esperar pelo melhor, é funesto...

Não vou retirar o carvão, mas vou tentar usar o carvão ao minimo, desde que a água fique transparente é a outra variável que quero manter...
água transparente, sem escumador e com bom crescimento de algas...

Também acho curioso, é que eu ando SEM NITRATOS E SEM FOSFATOS, há meses...
 :Big Grin: 
não consideram isso bom?
muito curioso...

Será que o facto de ter retirado o escumador potenciou mais material orgânico, é que 2+2=4, e não não estou a complicar como muita gente diz que faço...
é que 2+2=4, e sempre será...

agora onde vai os nitratos e fosfatos?
Que o carvão possa travar o crescimento das algas, eu acredito, daí a redução em vista (ainda tenho 1 kilo e tal posto nem há um mês), em vista, não o fiz já...
primeiro vai ser esperar pela sua saturação para ver quanto dura no meu aquário.

Mas os nitratos e fosfatos desaparecem, será que isso não é uma boa coisa?
tenho menos consumo eléctrico, porque uso a gravidade para alimentar o filtro de algas, e as luzes nem chega a 50% da bomba, e isto é quando estão acesas...diria 25% do consumo da bomba do escumador.

Existe pessoal que gosta desta minha experiência que me incentiva, outra que desdenha, agora a verdade está aí 0 nitratos e 0 fosfatos...
ok 0 boro, mas o boro ao contrário de muita outra coisa é fácilmente corrigido, sem impactos negativos iónicas, é apenas 4.4 ppm...
 :Big Grin: 

MAs voltando ao ferro...
Se não estão lembrados, comprei da pior pedra ao meu alcance, já a pensar no ferro que tinha... comprei na aquaristik, pedra a 1/3 do preço fossifilizada, rocha morta fossilizada com toques de argila (ferro), limpei mas ficaram com um tom vermelho, isto vem de tiques de plantados, e achei que seria interessante usar esta pedra...
claro que me disseram, que isso seria desastre...usei na mesma...
 :Coradoeolhos: 
de qualquer forma a necessidade do ferro, encontra-se muitissimo abaixo das necessidades de potássio e de Boro, senão vejamos...

Composition of seawater
0.0034 ppm... é bem distinto do ferro que se encontra na terra, na água do mar praticamente não existe ferro.

Com este valores também deduzo que ferro algum faltará...
é que os sais artificiais são fabricados com elevada pureza, mas são fabricados na sua maior parte em depositos de sal em terra, e são levados em tubagens de ferro aço, etc...etc...
daí concluo que ferro nos tais sais comerciais deverá conter nas muitas ordens de grandeza superior mais ferro que os oceanos...
não acreditam em mim, basta pensar...
Basta uma TPA para normalizar...

Também é interessante metodos meio escondidos, sob o segredo de marcas várias, não oferecerem contestação, mesmo sem o aquariofilo conhecer o que vai nos tais liquidos milagrosos, pois bem, alguns destes metodos "aniquilam" o potássio em dois tempos (bactérias)...bastante semelhante ao que pode acontecer com as algas+bacterias...

digo algas+bacterias porque certamente que tenho mais bacterias na coluna de água que um aquário com escumador...

A malta que tem pouco sucesso com algaes scrubbers diz que a culpa é do ferro, será que não é um daqueles equivocos, GIGANTESCOS...
é que se o BORO se for, as algas param de crescer (e os corais também) depois há acumulação de...nitratos e fosfatos...

Enquanto não tiver nem nitratos nem fosfatos e corais saudáveis a minha experiência está a ser um sucesso...até ver...

----------


## António Vitor

Era como esperava, dos sais que descobri que vinha a referência do ferro, o minimo que achei era 3X o valor normal dos oceanos....
Seachem. Marine Salt

Agora não se esqueçam que até uns floco pode elevar o ferro a niveis acima do normal, isto praticamente não se trata de ppm mas de ppb...

A sorte é que ele não se costuma se dar bem em ambientes oxidantes, e sai da solução e precipita...

De ferro concluo que muito dificilmente teremos problemas, mas claro está sou eu a pensar e posso estar errado, é apenas a minha intuição.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá António Vitor,

Há muito que sigo este e outros tópicos onde também participas e acho muito curiosa e corajosa a tua forma de fazeres aquariofilia, mas não é por isso que agora resolvi intervir neste tópico.

A minha questão é a seguinte: tens a certeza que os nitratos e os fosfatos estão mesmo a zero, ou por outras palavras, isso não será consequência da falta de sensibilidade de alguns testes?

Espero que não leves a mal esta pergunta, mas como tenho problemas crónicos com fosfatos apesar de todos os cuidados que tenho com alimentação de peixes e corais e de usar resinas anti fosfatos em permanência, às vezes tenho dúvidas quando vejo os resultados dos testes de fosfatos da maioria dos membros de Fórum (quase todos a zero).

Eu moro em Lisboa, perto do Oceanário, portanto relativamente perto de ti e tenho testes electrónicos para nitratos e fosfatos, pelo que se quiseres confirmar esses resultados, poderemos combinar encontro para medir essa água.

Espero não ser mal interpretado; a minha intenção é a de ajudar e de aprender.

Abraço

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas
Faço das palavras do Cesar as minhas... por muito que tente ter esses valores nos 000 não consigo... ao tempo que ja penso que esta qualquer coisa mal ai ou então AQUI  :Admirado: . E como foi referido pelo Cesar tambem no meu aquario tenho reactor de fosfatos com media das melhores (rowaphos 1000ml) tenho um excelente escumador, refugio, mangroves, reactor com biopellets e mais do dobro da agua que tens e com tpas mais frequentes e mesmo assim não consigo ter os fosfatos por ex. a 0....


Cumprimentos
Rúben

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Se me permitem a colherada, sempre tive os testes colorimétricos de NO3 e PO4 a dar transparência completa. 
Ora atribuo isso à despoluição clássica (tpa, escumador, rocha, areia e carvão) a ter poucos peixes. Agora um factor chave foi ter o aquário sem peixes 4 meses no arranque e demorar cerca de dois anos até atingir o número actual: 7 peixes para 350 litros + sump. 4 ocelaris, 1 flacescens, 1 strigosus e 1 hepatus.

Já tive cyano e tenho apenas as algas habituais nos vidros. Penso que um aquário desenvolvido com tempo e muita calma onde não se ande sempre a mexer vai geralmente ter estes parametros a zero desde que se usem os métodos do costume e não se abuse no número de peixes.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas Nuno
concordo plenamente contigo, neste hobby a calma e a paciência são amigos da perfeição  :SbOk3:  :yb677: ... mas no caso do António ja tens de retirar o escumador das tuas palavras porque segundo ele não faz diferença... e referindo-me ao meu aquario neste momento tem 10 peixes para 600l de agua, achas muito? e ja agora esqueci-me tambem de referir que tenho cerca de 1kg de carvão da rowa e mesmo assim...

cumprimentos
Rúben

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas Ruben,

10 peixes para 600 litros é ainda mais conservador do que tenho.

É estranho continuares com esses parametros. 

Conheci um caso parecido e a fonte era simples: reposição da evaporação e a água que usava para fazer a água salgada. Tinha nitratos a 10 e fosfatos não me lembro mas andava altos.

Nunca lhe passou pela cabeça medir a coisa. Andava a fazer tpas à bruta convencido que estava a reduzir nitrato e fosfato mas até estava a subi-los. Quanto mais investia esforço na solução, maior era o problema.  

Mudou o RO/DI para 5 estágios e resolveu a questão num mês e numas quantas tpa. 

Às vezes a origem dum problema está onde menos se espera.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas Nuno
Faço tpas com agua natural, como deves imaginar temos de sobra por aqui  :Coradoeolhos: ... a minha Osmose é nova e ja fiz testes a agua e tambem não é daí... a unica explicação que encontro é mesmo a minha mão pesada a alimenta-los, não gosto que passem fome. Quando digo mão pesada, é alimenta-los mesmo com fartura e variedade, da-me prazer ve-los dum lado pro outro loucos a comer e so param quando esta tudo limpo... ja li algures alguem a "dizer" que gosta de alimentar os peixes bem e quando lhe perguntaram o que dava aos peixes, respondeu...flocos  :yb665:  :yb668: .
Mas vamos chegar la caro Nuno, não conseguia manter corais duros, actualmente ja se vão aguentando, mas com GRANDE ajuda dos tais auxiliares não naturais, escumadores, carvão, biopellets, etc e agradeço a quem não parou no tempo e se limitou a ficar so pelo qua a Natureza nos dá e inventou estes equipamentos, materias e aditivos de maneira a facilitar a nossa vida na manutenção dos nossos aquarios embora uns com mais sucesso que outros independentemente do equipamento que cada um use...

abraço
Rúben

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá António Vitor,
> 
> Há muito que sigo este e outros tópicos onde também participas e acho muito curiosa e corajosa a tua forma de fazeres aquariofilia, mas não é por isso que agora resolvi intervir neste tópico.
> 
> A minha questão é a seguinte: tens a certeza que os nitratos e os fosfatos estão mesmo a zero, ou por outras palavras, isso não será consequência da falta de sensibilidade de alguns testes?
> 
> Espero que não leves a mal esta pergunta, mas como tenho problemas crónicos com fosfatos apesar de todos os cuidados que tenho com alimentação de peixes e corais e de usar resinas anti fosfatos em permanência, às vezes tenho dúvidas quando vejo os resultados dos testes de fosfatos da maioria dos membros de Fórum (quase todos a zero).
> 
> Eu moro em Lisboa, perto do Oceanário, portanto relativamente perto de ti e tenho testes electrónicos para nitratos e fosfatos, pelo que se quiseres confirmar esses resultados, poderemos combinar encontro para medir essa água.
> ...


Ena, muito obrigado, Sim pode ser isso, e seria muito bom testares a minha água...
 :Wink: 
já veio aqui uma pessoa que testou a minha água com os testes dele, acho que foi o João Tomás, também usei 2 marcas diferentes de testes, e agora uso da salifert, mas pode ser um erro, ou agora os testes podem ter marado...

Se quiseres, podes vir aqui a minha casa e vês isto, e confirmas...
Ou posso ir ao teu encontro com água do meu aquário, mas era bom que cá viesses para os mais incrédulos...
 :Wink: 

Moro perto da saida da A1 (Santa Iria) aí a 10 minutos da tua casa, Junto ao MARL, se quiseres combinamos por pm...

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Nuno
> concordo plenamente contigo, neste hobby a calma e a paciência são amigos da perfeição ... mas no caso do António ja tens de retirar o escumador das tuas palavras porque segundo ele não faz diferença... e referindo-me ao meu aquario neste momento tem 10 peixes para 600l de agua, achas muito? e ja agora esqueci-me tambem de referir que tenho cerca de 1kg de carvão da rowa e mesmo assim...
> 
> cumprimentos
> Rúben


Atenção que o escumador faz a diferença...
ele retira 30% do DOC que é hidrofóbico, o problema é que ele retira também bactérias algas e etc...etc...e claro não retira 70% do DOC.

Portanto um aquário com sucesso a longo prazo não se pode valer apenas do escumador...será apenas 30% do sucesso. mesmo um buble king...

O que eu fiz foi mudar o metodo de exportação...de inicio era o DOC retirado pelo carvão não saturado, que dizem que retira 80% do DOC (logo melhor em 3x que o melhor dos escumadores), mas agora que tenho algas e mais algas...já disse que tiro carradas de algas? Deixa o carvão de ter esse impacto.

O DOC espero eu que seja rapidamente decomposto e consumido por algas, e bacterias, é nestes pressupostos que penso que isto está a funcionar...deixando o carvão de ser a tal peça fundamental.

O problema das algas, é servirem de competição com os corais em alguns elementos, descobri um o Boro, vamos ver se não irei descobrir outro mais para a frente...

Não te esqueças que as algas libertam substâncias alelopáticas que inibem a concorrência, e portanto carvão activado terei sempre de ter...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Nuno
> concordo plenamente contigo, neste hobby a calma e a paciência são amigos da perfeição ... mas no caso do António ja tens de retirar o escumador das tuas palavras porque segundo ele não faz diferença... e referindo-me ao meu aquario neste momento tem 10 peixes para 600l de agua, achas muito? e ja agora esqueci-me tambem de referir que tenho cerca de 1kg de carvão da rowa e mesmo assim...
> 
> cumprimentos
> Rúben


O problema é também o metodo que se usa e como se implementa...
podes usar diversos metodos que comprovadamente deram bons resultados (...o meu metodo ainda não está comprovado), a forma com que tu implementas pode ser a tal diferença...

exemplo se meteres o carvão num determinado sitio onde praticamente não passa água corrente este não tem efeitos positivos, ou que poderia vir a ter...

no refugio se as algas estão a definhar e a morrer, em vez de serem fonte da solução passam a problema...isto sucede quando tens algum nutriente a limitar o crescimento das algas, por exemplo nitratos...
 :Big Grin: 

Se a alimentação que usas, tem carradas de fosfatos, e poucos nitratos, com o tempo os fosfatos acumulam-se...se não os colocares em equilibrio de alguma forma. isto é apenas um exemplo, podes ter o problema que o Nuno referiu...
tudo depende...
claro se meteres resinas para retirar fosfatos, podes ter o problema de acumular nitratos, porque até as bacterias precisam de fosfatos...etc....etc...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Atenção que o escumador faz a diferença...
> ele retira 30% do DOC que é hidrofóbico, o problema é que ele retira também bactérias algas e etc...etc...e claro não retira 70% do DOC.
> 
> Portanto um aquário com sucesso a longo prazo não se pode valer apenas do escumador...será apenas 30% do sucesso. mesmo um buble king...


Concordo plenamente contigo, por isso é que já não uso escumadores sobre-dimensionados nem XPTO da barbatana. E espero continuar assim.

Houve alguém que uma vez me disse (não me lembro quem) que a solução para a poluição é a diluição e por isso acho que se variar-mos a marca de sal, alternando com NSW e com TPA regulares as coisas mantêm-se estáveis. Sempre vi aquários de eleição sem mezinhas e só com TPA.

Agora não façam como eu e não abusem ... O que se tem vindo a verificar é que com métodos alternativos para redução de nutrientes outras maleitas se levantam a começar pelos Dinoflagelados. Por isso tenho algumas reservas nesses métodos. Se calhar estou mesmo é a ser parvo, mas enquanto o MEU método ME servir ... é o que vou continuar a usar.



Abraços,

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas ,
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo plenamente contigo, por isso é que já não uso escumadores sobre-dimensionados nem XPTO da barbatana. E espero continuar assim.
> 
> Houve alguém que uma vez me disse (não me lembro quem) que a solução para a poluição é a diluição e por isso acho que se *variar-mos a marca de sal, alternando com NSW e com TPA regulares* as coisas mantêm-se estáveis. Sempre vi aquários de eleição sem mezinhas e só com TPA.
> 
> Agora não façam como eu e não abusem ... O que se tem vindo a verificar é que com métodos alternativos para redução de nutrientes outras maleitas se levantam a começar pelos Dinoflagelados. Por isso tenho algumas reservas nesses métodos. Se calhar estou mesmo é a ser parvo, mas enquanto o MEU método ME servir ... é o que vou continuar a usar.
> ...


Olá Gaspar.

Quem tinha essa ideia era o nosso companheiro Juca, o resto nem comento...

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> o resto nem comento...


Esta não alcancei ... foi assim tão fora o meu comentário?

Não queres partilhar aqui a tua história de recuperação?

Já agora aproveito para te agradecer a hospitalidade. A rainbow está linda ...

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Quem tinha essa ideia era o nosso companheiro Juca,


http://www.reefforum.net/f22/trocas-...x-trocas-7885/

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Olá António Vitor,
> 
> Há muito que sigo este e outros tópicos onde também participas e acho muito curiosa e corajosa a tua forma de fazeres aquariofilia, mas não é por isso que agora resolvi intervir neste tópico.
> 
> A minha questão é a seguinte: tens a certeza que os nitratos e os fosfatos estão mesmo a zero, ou por outras palavras, isso não será consequência da falta de sensibilidade de alguns testes?
> 
> Espero que não leves a mal esta pergunta, mas como tenho problemas crónicos com fosfatos apesar de todos os cuidados que tenho com alimentação de peixes e corais e de usar resinas anti fosfatos em permanência, às vezes tenho dúvidas quando vejo os resultados dos testes de fosfatos da maioria dos membros de Fórum (quase todos a zero).
> 
> Eu moro em Lisboa, perto do Oceanário, portanto relativamente perto de ti e tenho testes electrónicos para nitratos e fosfatos, pelo que se quiseres confirmar esses resultados, poderemos combinar encontro para medir essa água.
> ...




Pois é, lá tenho eu que pedir desculpa ao António Vitor àcerca da minha intervenção em que colocava em dúvida os resultados dos testes de fosfatos do aquário dele.

Pois hoje lá analisámos a água com colorímetros da Hanna e os resultados foram surpreendentes (pelo menos para mim):

*NO3 = 0,8 e PO4 ...imagine-se = 0,00* ... num aquário sem escumador?????
Só pode ser bruxedo...

Parabéns António Vitor, não sei como fazes, mas o resultado fica registado!
Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois é, lá tenho eu que pedir desculpa ao António Vitor àcerca da minha intervenção em que colocava em dúvida os resultados dos testes de fosfatos do aquário dele.
> 
> Pois hoje lá analisámos a água com colorímetros da Hanna e os resultados foram surpreendentes (pelo menos para mim):
> 
> *NO3 = 0,8 e PO4 ...imagine-se = 0,00* ... num aquário sem escumador?????
> Só pode ser bruxedo...
> 
> Parabéns António Vitor, não sei como fazes, mas o resultado fica registado!
> Abraço


 :Wink: 
Fico contente, e agradeço a tua hospitalidade também, e o teu sistema está também muito bem, mesmo com esucmador, que repito é um bom escumador...
ATB small cone...

Isto das algas, não é só rosas, deverá ter picos, um já o descobri o tal boro, vamos ver outros...
 :Wink: 
até ver 3 meses, e tudo impec...

Muito obrigado César!

Como faço, é seguir a minha intuição, parece que calculo e adivinho resultados, que por sorte ou não, consigo obter...

A minha ideia inicial era que o carvão tirava os DOC, melhor que escumadores, e acho que sim, agora combina isso com as algas, e dá nisto...
Agora pode ser demais, tipo demasiado água limpa, daí estar a pensar reduzir o carvão...mas se calhar achei o ponto certo...se depois de deixar o carvão saturar começar a ter nitratos e fosfatos, então o carvão é importante, senão, fico só com o filtro de algas, e carvão q.b. (500 gramas) para tirar residuos e substâncias segregadas pelas algas, e não só...

vamos ver...

A minha outra ideia é que o que o escumador tira, é tipo 99% água ou mais, muitas bacterias e algas, mas 100 gramas de algas do meu algae scruber equivale a muitos copos cheios de escumação, isto em sólidos...
 :Wink: 

Não acreditam, eu também fiquei surpreendido com os 0.00 ppm de fosfatos...
lol
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Telmo Lopes

> Pois é, lá tenho eu que pedir desculpa ao António Vitor àcerca da minha intervenção em que colocava em dúvida os resultados dos testes de fosfatos do aquário dele.
> 
> Pois hoje lá analisámos a água com colorímetros da Hanna e os resultados foram surpreendentes (pelo menos para mim):
> 
> *NO3 = 0,8 e PO4 ...imagine-se = 0,00* ... num aquário sem escumador?????
> Só pode ser bruxedo...
> 
> Parabéns António Vitor, não sei como fazes, mas o resultado fica registado!
> Abraço


Cesar como é esse medidor de NO3 da hanna?

----------


## António Vitor

> Cesar como é esse medidor de NO3 da hanna?


Acho que era este para fosfatos:

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.co...7&pcatid=15437

Para nitratos não encontro na NET, só a versão pocket igual á dos fosfatos. (não era os novos testes em ovo, se era isso que querias saber), mas como até posso estar a fazer confusão, e pode mesmo com a caixa igual serem de modelos distintos vou deixar o Cesar dizer que modelos são...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Além das macro-algas e algae scrubber, o António tem mangues no sistema... e Mangues e Fosfatos dão-se muito bem  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> 
> Além das macro-algas e algae scrubber, o António tem mangues no sistema... e Mangues e Fosfatos dão-se muito bem


Também deve ajudar, mas pelo crescimento dos mangues, é mesmo muitissimo lento, acho que não deve ter muito impacto.

Agora a minha sorte, é que as algas (algumas), não precisam de nitrato, e portanto mesmo só com azoto atmosférico crescem...e isso é excelente para trazer estes dois (fosfatos e nitratos) para niveis baixos...
Isso e bacterias que haja no sistema, que o escumador não consegue tirar...
hehe

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Agora a minha sorte, é que as algas (algumas), não precisam de nitrato, e portanto mesmo só com azoto atmosférico crescem...e isso é excelente para trazer estes dois (fosfatos e nitratos) para niveis baixos...


Por falar em algas, eu também sou adepto de caulerpas, chaetomorpha, etc. Só que recentemente estou um bocado reticente... Este fim-de-semana passado instalei um refúgio e passei quase tudo da sump para lá, incluindo um "molho" colossal dessas macro-algas... e já há algumas semanas houve um dia que fiz limpeza da sump e tinha-as colocado temporariamente num alguidar de plástico, à parte, desligando o escumador, e fazendo uma TPA de 30 litros, mais adição de bio-cálcio... e o resultado foi impressionante, numa questão de horas, notei os corais a abrir e com um melhoramento brutal de aspecto e saúde. Moral da história, além de montes de chaetomorpha e caulerpa racemosa (esta reproduz-se incrivelmente rápido), aliado ao foto-periodo de 12 horas que estava a aplicar na sump (grande asneira), tenho vindo a concluir que apesar de serem óptimas para baixarem os nitratos e fosfatos, o ponto fraco é que devem literalmente devorar os elementos-traço e outros elementos importantes para o crescimento dos corais. Por isso é que notava, mesmo quando fazia uma TPA de 30 litros, com as algas e esse longo foto-período a reproduzirem-se como loucas, acho que nem era preciso 2 dias para limparem os traços tão importantes para os corais. Já baixei o foto-periodo para 8 horas e além disso tenho de arranjar maneira de as manter podadas e limitadas em tamanho, pois a médio e longo prazo apesar de uns benefícios, vêm esses problemas para os corais... penso eu de que...  :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> Por falar em algas, eu também sou adepto de caulerpas, chaetomorpha, etc. Só que recentemente estou um bocado reticente... Este fim-de-semana passado instalei um refúgio e passei quase tudo da sump para lá, incluindo um "molho" colossal dessas macro-algas... e já há algumas semanas houve um dia que fiz limpeza da sump e tinha-as colocado temporariamente num alguidar de plástico, à parte, desligando o escumador, e fazendo uma TPA de 30 litros, mais adição de bio-cálcio... e o resultado foi impressionante, numa questão de horas, notei os corais a abrir e com um melhoramento brutal de aspecto e saúde. Moral da história, além de montes de chaetomorpha e caulerpa racemosa (esta reproduz-se incrivelmente rápido), aliado ao foto-periodo de 12 horas que estava a aplicar na sump (grande asneira), tenho vindo a concluir que apesar de serem óptimas para baixarem os nitratos e fosfatos, o ponto fraco é que devem literalmente devorar os elementos-traço e outros elementos importantes para o crescimento dos corais. Por isso é que notava, mesmo quando fazia uma TPA de 30 litros, com as algas e esse longo foto-período a reproduzirem-se como loucas, acho que nem era preciso 2 dias para limparem os traços tão importantes para os corais. Já baixei o foto-periodo para 8 horas e além disso tenho de arranjar maneira de as manter podadas e limitadas em tamanho, pois a médio e longo prazo apesar de uns benefícios, vêm esses problemas para os corais... penso eu de que...


Pode ser verdade... mas repare quando deixas de ter fosfatos, tudo desacelera, sem fosfatos, nada cresce, e aí o consumo e crescimento fica condicionado com os fosfatos...

não sei se as macros consomem azoto atmosferico, o nitrato nunca fica a ser o elemento condicionador, mas sim os fosfatos...e claro um indicio de fosfatos a subir seria outro elemento a tornar-se escasso.

Por enquanto só encontrei o Boro, mas existem outros como o potássio. nque podem descei dramaticamente...claro não esquecendo o magnésio...

julgo que dificilmente outros elementos se tornam problemáticos, isto porque trata-se de elementos nas ppb, e não ppm, basta uma tpa de vez em quando.
Mas não sei...vou investigando...

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Cesar como é esse medidor de NO3 da hanna?


Olá Telmo, olá António Vitor,

O aparelho de medir fosfatos é este:
Milwaukee MI412 Low Range Phosphate Photometer, Milwaukee MI 412 - at the Test Equipment Depot

Quanto ao aparelho para medir nitratos é este:
Aquarium Photometers & Water Testing: Hanna Nitrate Photometer

Eu sei que este aparelho está, segundo o folheto informativo, apenas indicado para água doce, mas eu antes de o comprar (há cerca de 3 anos), contactei a Hanna USA para saber se tinham outro para água salgada, tendo na altura a Hanna respondido que este aparelho tinha sido inicialmente destinado, não ao mercado de aquariofilia, mas sim para outras finalidades e portanto não estava testado/aprovado para água salgada, mas que os resultados seriam perfeitamente fiáveis com água doce, ou salgada.
Afirmaram ainda que não iriam alterar o folheto informativo porque este produto iria ser descontinuado e substituído por outro, mais completo.

De referir, que de facto este produto foi descontinuado e  substituído pelo Hanna HI96728 e que agora só está disponível nalgumas lojas online dos EUA (provavelmente o stock final).

Na altura resolvi arriscar a comprar o aparelho apesar da explicação, até porque tinha e tenho aquários plantados e se os resultados não parecessem fiáveis em água salgada, poderia sempre usá-lo para água doce.

Mas de facto os resultados sempre me pareceram fiáveis, quer em água doce, quer em água salgada:

1 - testes feitos (e faço-os sempre que mudo de marca de sal, o que é muito frequente), à água salgada pós  osmose, com as diferentes marcas de sal, deram e dão invariavelmente resultados entre 0 e 1;
2 - testes feitos por diversas vezes a água do mar recolhida ao largo de Peniche, sempre deram como resultado 0;
3 - testes feitos ao meu aquário, ao longo destes três anos, sempre deram "resultados compatíveis", com aquilo que me parecia ser o estado do aquário a olhómetro (outro instrumento muito útil e eficaz para quem tem experiência de  anos); estou-me a referir aos mais variados valores entre, quatro e vinte e tal.
4 - o resultado do teste (0,8), feito à água do António Vítor (relembro, com o PO4 a zero), penso que são mais um indicativo que o teste funciona bem em água salgada.
5 -durante os primeiros meses de experiência com o aparelho, confrontei também os resultados com números dados pelos testes feitos com Salifert e nunca encontrei discrepâncias assinaláveis.

Sei que nada disto tem rigor científico, mas para mim dá-me muito mais garantias do que olhar para cores identicas e tentar dar números a diferenças insignificantes.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Telmo, olá António Vitor,
> 
> O aparelho de medir fosfatos é este:
> Milwaukee MI412 Low Range Phosphate Photometer, Milwaukee MI 412 - at the Test Equipment Depot
> 
> Quanto ao aparelho para medir nitratos é este:
> Aquarium Photometers & Water Testing: Hanna Nitrate Photometer
> 
> Eu sei que este aparelho está, segundo o folheto informativo, apenas indicado para água doce, mas eu antes de o comprar (há cerca de 3 anos), contactei a Hanna USA para saber se tinham outro para água salgada, tendo na altura a Hanna respondido que este aparelho tinha sido inicialmente destinado, não ao mercado de aquariofilia, mas sim para outras finalidades e portanto não estava testado/aprovado para água salgada, mas que os resultados seriam perfeitamente fiáveis com água doce, ou salgada.
> ...


Obrigado César os dos fosfatos dá para ambas as águas, o problema é um possivel maior erro no teste hanna para nitratos, devido á água salgada, pelo que me dá o teste salifert não tem erro nenhum...
 :Smile: 

Voltando ao assunto polémico diria, do escumador, é assim, eu não advogo a ausência de escumadores, ainda menos para iniciantes, isto vai concerteza aparecer outro tipos de dificuldades, claro que com ambientes destes, não vou ter crescimentos como o de outras pessoas... vamos ver... claro... tenho ainda de conceber os tais reactores para algas e phyto...
e toca a despejar lá para dentro...

imaginem eu sem escumador, e aquilo (o conteudo de um reactor verde)  a alimentar os corais por mais tempo.

Acho que como dizem alguns isto acresce a dificuldade, mas parece, parece ser possivel coisas com muito menor custo associado, claro que 3 meses são 3 meses e temos de dar o tempo ao tempo, mas seria interessante mais pessoal com filtros de algas.

para terem uma ideia dou flocos aos peixes e por vezes andam 5-10 minutos a pastar tal é a quantidade e despezam quase a comida...
 :Big Grin: 

O filtro reage rapidamente...

----------


## António Vitor

Fiz de novo o tal batalhão de testes...
*cálcio:* 440 ppm
*potássio:* 200 ppm (ora aqui está outro consumo importante)
metade do normal...pois...tenho pois de fazer um light bailing deste elemento.
o problema são o acumular de sulfatos, que encontram-se aí nuns 2400 ppm na água do mar normal se não estou em erro, também não será imediato o seu aumento, só a longo prazo...
(vou usar sulfato de potássio)

mas como até sei que os sulfatos são também consumidos...se calhar estou me a preocupar por nada...

como pode ter sido um erro, este teste é meio marado mesmo o da fauna marin...vou repetir e vou usar o liquido de referencia...

*Magnésio* 1200 ppm, baixo, hum...tenho de reforçar a dose do media com mais magnésio...

*KH* agora dá 9..vou retirar algum do midia para elevar o cálcio e carbonatos e meter o do magnésio...

vamos ver o Boro, se mantêm os mesmos valores...
*Boro:* deu 3...
quer dizer que não é um elemento extremamente consumido, eu tinha 0, mas isso era o resultado de meses de precipitação ou de consumo, mas não de consumo rápido, não é então um elemento rapidamente retirado, mas pode ser a fonte do problema, mas corrigindo, deve ficar corrigido por meses...
tal como o artigo que coloquei dizia...

portanto potássio, foi o elemento com a maior quebra, em linha com o que se passa com outros metodos...

----------


## António Vitor

Fiz bem em fazer o teste com o liquido de referencia (400 ppm), deu 280...
basta então subir 100 ppm o potássio....

Bom desceu bem na mesma, portanto moral da história, este é um dos tais problemas dos aquários plantados, e faz sentido no tal N-P-K os elementos mais importantes depois do carbono para as plantas.

também fica retirado o Boro, como responsável maioritário dos problemas com aquários deste tipo...
100 gramas de sulfato de potássio ainda é qualquer coisa...para subir 100 ppm...
 :Big Grin: 
hum o sulfato de potássio deverá ir embora rapidamente...tenho de adquirir mais...
tenho de adicionar 100 gramas para isto se aproximar dos valores ditos normais...

----------


## António Vitor

Encontrei este artigo, podem ver que o potássio está abaixo do normal em muitos sais...
Feature Article: Inland Reef Aquaria Salt Study Part II &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine
E fiz uma muda entretanto, vamos ver o consumo, a longo prazo...

----------


## António Vitor

Agora é que eu reparei...
sais sintéticos não metem S, portanto tenho carta branca para meter sulfato de potássio...
lol
é mesmo incrivel os valores anormais nos sais sintéticos, diria que é por causa das algas, grande TRETA diria...


que grande treta...
nem 5% dos valores normais...e este é um ião importantissimo, na mesma linha do potássio...
lol

Agora quando adquirir cloreto de magnésio vou pensar duas vezes se não será melhor sulfato de magnésio...
aliás todos os iões que eu quero corrigir corrijo com sulfatos em vez de cloretos...

Agora o bailling que o pessoal faz, fica a fazer sentido apenas SULFATOS, e nunca cloretos, as TPA's reduzem logo o valor do ião para valores abaixo do normal, muito dificilmente num sal deste, se consegue ter acumulação ao longo do tempo...dos sulfatos, mesmo com bailling...

claro que tenho de usar um sal destes com certificado de nivel extremamente baixo de sulfatos...
hehe

----------


## António Vitor

Feature Article: Inland Reef Aquaria Salt Study, Part I &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine
A primeira parte deste artigo, o boro aparece carradas em alguns sais e completa inexistência em outros tantos...e sabendo eu que é fundamental para muitos processos biológicos...
enfim...

----------


## António Vitor

Eu cá não luto contra eles, uso-os em meu proveito...

In life's darkest hour, plankton saves the day &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

muito interessante.

----------


## António Vitor

Devo ser mesmo um consumidor estranho, onde é que eu arranjo um teste para aquário de enxofre?
 :Big Grin: 

Mas também não percebo, o porquê de se andar a preocuparmos com coisas nas ppb (IODO), quando um ião vulgarissimo o S, enxofre, pode estar ausente no aquário e nós contentes a ter desastres, sem saber o porquê....
lol...

é que o enxofre existe a quase 1000 ppm, eles metem 40 ppm nos sais sintéticos?
é certamente porque a moda, a tendência não dá este como importante, ou talvez mesmo sem esforço este aparece, vindo da comida...claro...
ou porque associam este ás algas...

mas depois aparecem reactores de nitratos com enxofre...
lol
enfim, estranhas coisas...

Agora o grave é não existe testes para o enxofre...ou mesmo para os cloro (Cl-), ou o sódio...então podemos ter isto com desequilibrios graves e nós não sabemos?

Enfim...
Pode ser pela impossibilidade de existir testes quimicos para estes compostos, mas acho que não...

Como as tendências às vezes não fazem sentido, e como se calhar gosto de ser do contra, como já foi aqui referido...
 :Smile: 
Lá vou eu tendo estas tendências que muitos chamariam de malucas, mas´que não é mais do que tentar saber mais disto...sim conhecer isto em profundo...
mas isto se calhar sou eu que não deveria ter aquários como já foi aqui referido...
LOL

----------


## João Seguro

O enxofre pode não ser consumido em grande escala no aquário e dessa forma se fosse acrescentado em grande % no sal iríamos ter uma alta concentração do mesmo em cada aquário. esses 40ppm penso que sejam apenas para manter/estabilizar o valor.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Deixa lá ver se percebo.... (está cada vez mais difícil de acompanhar)

Moral da história - Fazer TPA's com água do mar?

----------


## António Vitor

João, a teoria do enxofre baixo para o manter a niveis normais, não faz sentido...se assim fosse, aquários com água natural teriam graves problemas...mas pode ser o que afirmam, para justificar a qualidade do sal.

Ricardo, eu queria era verificar o valor do enxofre, sei que qualquer alimento tem significativas doses deste elemento,. Mas não sei...só saberei se fizer um teste mais intensivo á água...e ao enxofre dela...

até posso enviar a água a algum lado para testar tudo miniciosamente, alguém para me ajudar aonde me dirigir?

Agora o que se passa num aquário pode não ser o mesmo noutro, e pela minha intuição...devo ter valores BAIXISSIMOS de enxofre, basicamente é como os fosfatos...por causa das algas claro.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Eu diria mais Ricardo, fazer *TPA's diárias* com água do mar.

Da mesma forma que se faz testes para aplicar o Balling Light, fazê-los de forma a aferir qual a quantidade de água diária necessária para manter os níveis dos parâmetros que o António tem vindo a referir.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Deixa lá ver se percebo.... (está cada vez mais difícil de acompanhar)
> 
> Moral da história - Fazer TPA's com água do mar?


acompanhar...
então é assim...
faço testes, reparo que tenho consumos de certos nutrientes, e para os repôr tenho de usar esses nutrientes em combinação com outros, que por isso podem provocar desequilibrios, ficar a mais...

mas como descobri que os sais sintéticos não têm sulfatos, fiquei na dúvida se deveria colocar qualquer reposição dos elementos consumidos (bailling) associados aos sulfatos SO4, como os sais sintéticos têm pouco não teria qualquer problema...

mas para ter a certeza teria de ter testes de enxofre....percebeS? 

Outro problema é o consumo por parte das algas de enxofre...
deixa cá ver...

COMPARISON OF THE CHEMICAL COMPOSITION OF SOME MARINE ALGAE
não fala de enxofre, mas de iodo que parece mesmo estar em maior valor que na água circundante...

Algal Chemical Composition ? Proteins, Carbohydrates & Lipids Content in Algae - Oilgae - Oil from Algae
também não fala em enxofre mas as aproteinas, os lipidos e mesmo outros têm carradas de enxofre, que é um outro elemento essencial À vida.

----------


## João Seguro

pois.... agora que falas nisso não tem muita lógica o.O tens razão  :Wink:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Deixa lá ver se percebo.... (está cada vez mais difícil de acompanhar)
> 
> Moral da história - Fazer TPA's com água do mar?


Acho que sim, as tais famosas TPAs semanais de 10%, e além disso ter um controlo apertado nas macro-algas (não as deixar tornar em grandes proporções e ir podando o excesso).  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Acho que sim, as tais famosas TPAs semanais de 10%, e além disso ter um controlo apertado nas macro-algas (não as deixar tornar em grandes proporções e ir podando o excesso).


Tenho aqui uns 40 litros de água do mar verdadeira para uma TPA...
cheia de sulfatos!
 :Big Grin: 
sulfatos bons!
 :Pracima: 

Ás vezes sou também meio arrogante, e acho que anda tudo ao contrário e mal...a minha "arrogância", se calhar sou eu o único mal...
lol

Bom fiz uma busca em sulfur e reef...
milhares de links para reactores desnitrificadores...

nenhum sobre, sulfur para os corais ou algas...
 :Big Grin: 
Como diz o gajo no primeiro filme "os deuses devem estar loucos..."

"...aiai ai ai ai ai ai ai..."

nos links que apareceram do google, o que mais se aproxima, é o medo disto:
Hydrogen Sulfide and the Reef Aquarium by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com
isto só aparece em ambientes anaerobicos...e acho que é medo a mais de um papão...buggyman...

----------


## António Vitor

> Acho que sim, as tais famosas TPAs semanais de 10%, e além disso ter um controlo apertado nas macro-algas (não as deixar tornar em grandes proporções e ir podando o excesso).


Não as deixar tornar em grandes proporções?
Tudo depende da produção de nitratos e fosfatos...
Se as algas começarem a apodrecer, ok sim devemos as retirar, para ter fosfatos a zero, vai existir quebras de crescimento nas algas, se forem acentuadas podem começar as algas morrer, e aumentar assim os valores dos fosfatos...aqui devemos reduzir a quantidade, agora se temos uma produção enorme de fosfatos, queremos mais algas...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

"Vou falar, para não estar calado"... :Coradoeolhos: 

Eu acho que as macro-algas devem existir num sistema marinho.
Seguindo a filosofia do 'keep it simple' ou do 'keep it naturale', elas devem existir pois são fonte de recolha de nitrato e fosfatos e sabe-se lá que mais.

Agora, a sua poda deveria ser igualmente natural...
Um aquário (refúgio, sump...) deveria ter um predador natural para as algas... 
Decerto que a adição de um cirurgião manteria um aquário de macro-algas bem mais harmonioso...

Questões...
Nem todas as macro-algas são apetecíveis para um cirurgião...
Eventualmente as algas não cresceriam à velocidade de consumo do cirurgião...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> "Vou falar, para não estar calado"...
> 
> Eu acho que as macro-algas devem existir num sistema marinho.
> Seguindo a filosofia do 'keep it simple' ou do 'keep it naturale', elas devem existir pois são fonte de recolha de nitrato e fosfatos e sabe-se lá que mais.
> 
> Agora, a sua poda deveria ser igualmente natural...
> Um aquário (refúgio, sump...) deveria ter um predador natural para as algas... 
> ...


Eu gosto mais das micro, pelas suas velocidades mais importantes...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> "Vou falar, para não estar calado"...
> 
> Eu acho que as macro-algas devem existir num sistema marinho.
> Seguindo a filosofia do 'keep it simple' ou do 'keep it naturale', elas devem existir pois são fonte de recolha de nitrato e fosfatos e sabe-se lá que mais.
> 
> Agora, a sua poda deveria ser igualmente natural...
> Um aquário (refúgio, sump...) deveria ter um predador natural para as algas... 
> ...


Dúvido que consigas dar alimento significativo a um cirurgião e manter uma boa dose de macroalgas...
talvez nalguma variedade mais rapida...

mas a velocidade de uma microalga, não tem nada a ver...
 :Big Grin: 
é diria várias DEZENAS de vezes superior, claro dependendo da luz com que se incide nesta...
Ter macros, é melhor do que não ter, mas um algae scrubber é orientado apenas e só para as micros, bem mais rapidas...

claro que o meu sistema não é só algas, é bacterias, e eu calculo que tenha uma dose bem maior que num sistema com escumador, pelas razões óbvias de não serem escumadas, não sei o impacto destas bacterias, mas podem estarem a contribuir mais para os fosfatos a zero que todas as algas juntas...

----------


## António Vitor

mais uma foto, tenham atenção que isto teve um mês sem crescimento praticamente...
até descobrir o problema do Boro... e em certa medida do potássio depois jump jump...acelerou...quando digo que acelerou acelerou mesmo...
 :Big Grin: 



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hOj6cWtDE9...0/compara1.jpg

uma foto geral da coisa...

Nem preciso de muita luz para as microalgasalgas,a luz não tem de atravessar a água...ontem tirei algas, e daqui a 3 dias acho que tiro mais...
uma boa produção melhor que um bom escumador...em materia exportada...
também tive a tal paragem durante os corais, diria que se não me cresce as algas, muito dificilmente me crescerá corais.

----------


## António Vitor

Retirei hoje, mais 40 gramas de algas, do algae scrubber...

Depois de bem esprimida...e retirada a maior parte da água.
Segundo este artigo:
(é sobre uma macro-alga, mas não deve ser muito diferente, apenas o potencial de crescimento deve ser diferente...

http://www.botany.hawaii.edu/Bot482/...Mar%20Biol.pdf

O conteudo de uma das tais macro algas estudadas dá :
0.08% de fosfatos e 5.6% de nitrogénio...

como o estudo incidia em algas secas, sem água qualquer...se retirarmos uns 95% de água...
2 gramas de conteudo seco, o que dará uma redução de 0.01 ppm...

tenho tirado bem mais de macro algas, talvez uns 100 gramas por semana
retira mais uns 0.02 ppm de fosfatos...

com as alterações devo ter mais rendimento no algae scrubber a partir de agora...
vamos ver...

como os fosfatos andam a zero...é o elemento que inibe o crescimento das algas...
O que as micro algas conseguem fazer, é viver sem nitratos, e portanto valores baixos de ambos é possivel...
amanhã faço novos testes para verificar a evolução.

Também vou reduzir a velocidade de crescimento das minhas macro-algas, os corais também precisam de nutrientes...
 :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu não tive muito sucesso com macro-algas e escumador como aqui já disse. Os corais pararam de crescer. Coloco por isso a hipótese das algas competirem com as zooxantelas e por estarem melhor adaptadas vencerem-nas nessa luta.
Cá para mim muitos dos tais 70% que os escumadores não retiram acabam na barriguinha das zooxantelas. Com um algae scubber demasiado eficiente as zooxantelas se calhar entram em dieta forçada.

Sugestão: já que gostas de experimentar e és matemático :-) podias numa próxima fase enverdar pelo teu bem conhecido método de redução ao absurdo. 
"Desligas" outra vez as algas e reactivas o escumador. Suspeito que os corais possam voltar a crescer. Se a condição deles ainda piorar tens aí a demonstração definitiva de que o escumador pode não ser obrigatório, antes pelo contrário.

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu não tive muito sucesso com macro-algas e escumador como aqui já disse. Os corais pararam de crescer. Coloco por isso a hipótese das algas competirem com as zooxantelas e por estarem melhor adaptadas vencerem-nas nessa luta.
> Cá para mim muitos dos tais 70% que os escumadores não retiram acabam na barriguinha das zooxantelas. Com um algae scubber demasiado eficiente as zooxantelas se calhar entram em dieta forçada.
> 
> Sugestão: já que gostas de experimentar e és matemático :-) podias numa próxima fase enverdar pelo teu bem conhecido método de redução ao absurdo. 
> "Desligas" outra vez as algas e reactivas o escumador. Suspeito que os corais possam voltar a crescer. Se a condição deles ainda piorar tens aí a demonstração definitiva de que o escumador pode não ser obrigatório, antes pelo contrário.


Desde que pus boro e coloquei o potássio a niveis normais, os corais já cresceram, e bem...Se era disso ou não...não sei...mas como tiveram uma boa reacção talvez...

Que as algas esgotam alguns elementos, é óbvio, no entanto dúvido que tal suceda com micronutrientes, talvez em alguns micros a longo prazo, como foi o caso do Boro...

Coisas como o potássio, que é consumido em maiores quantidades sim acredito que sim...
a minha ultima muda já passa umas semaninhas vou ver aqui neste t´ópico coloquei a data...
 :Big Grin: 
e tudo a andar muito bem.
embora não tenha feito testes desde essa altura...

depois posto...

Agora o algae scrubber e a sua filosofia é com microalgas, as macro, estão lá mais por ornamentação daí ter reduzido a luz a elas...
 :Wink: 
Possivelmente as macroalgas até podem lançar elementos alelópaticos, e as microalgas não...quem sabe...

----------


## António Vitor

A última TPA foi há cerca de 1 mês...
 :Frown: 
e tenho aqui água do mar a jeito...
não tenho tido tempo..

----------


## António Vitor

Novos testes:
NO3=0.5 lol
PO4=0 nickles...

Depois faço mais testes a outros parâmetros...

----------


## João Seguro

Bem, se forem as algas a consumirem todos os nutrientes tens uma boa solução, é ires raspando o algae scrubber mais frequentemente e assim não tens esse problema pois vais tê-las em menos quantidade. Resta é conseguires encontrar o ponto de equilíbrio. Por outro lado penso que umas TPAs bem feitas com água do mar não faziam nada mal pois iam restaurar muitos elementos consumidos e em falta durante este mês. Dessa forma podias até parar de ter que adicionar o boro e quiçá o potássio.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Bem, se forem as algas a consumirem todos os nutrientes tens uma boa solução, é ires raspando o algae scrubber mais frequentemente e assim não tens esse problema pois vais tê-las em menos quantidade. Resta é conseguires encontrar o ponto de equilíbrio. Por outro lado penso que umas TPAs bem feitas com água do mar não faziam nada mal pois iam restaurar muitos elementos consumidos e em falta durante este mês. Dessa forma podias até parar de ter que adicionar o boro e quiçá o potássio.
> 
> Abraço


Atenção que só fiz isso 1 vez durante o mÊs de junho...
o boro foi só mesmo uma vez, manteve-se,  houve consumo de potássio isso houve...

vou agora medir ambos para ver...já volto com valore frescos...
como os corais parecem estar bem acho que tenho tudo mais ou menos regulado vamos ver...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Não houve grande consumo...
Potássio=400 ppm
boro 4.5ppm
cálcio 410 ppm
KH=7.5

hum, palpita-me que o grande culpado das oscilações destes valores seja o sal sintético mais que processos de consumo, eu tinha divergências, mas possivelmente depois de corrigido só depois de algum tempo decorrido posso ter problemas...
um mês nestes elementos deu pouco impacto.

Ou...o midia que tenho e que estou a usar no reactor de cálcio esteja também a ajudar...
não sei...
o potássio já adicionei por 2 vezes (sulfato de potássio), não vou adicionar desta vez...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

em muito pouco tempo...

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hOj6cWtDE9...0/compara1.jpg

e:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-NZyw-Tq1AL...0/100_2363.JPG

----------


## AntonioSilva

> como os fosfatos andam a zero...é o elemento que inibe o crescimento das algas...


Boas noites

Desculpem a minha intromissão, sou um maçarico na salgada mas relativamente aos fosfatos, devem estar a zeros...sempre ?
Pergunto pelo seguinte, na agua doce uns dos métodos para travar as algas e colocar a zeros os fosfatos, o problema é que as plantas também param de crescer.

O que acontece se subirmos os valores de fosfatos para 1mg/L por exemplo ?

Temos um ataque de algas?

Na doce é possível ter 2 ou 4 mg/L de fosfatos sem ter algas mas no entanto a pessoas que tem-em 1 mg/L e tem-em os aquários infestados de algas !

Desculpem a pergunta mas fiquei intrigado.

Cumprimentos

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas noites
> 
> Desculpem a minha intromissão, sou um maçarico na salgada mas relativamente aos fosfatos, devem estar a zeros...sempre ?
> Pergunto pelo seguinte, na agua doce uns dos métodos para travar as algas e colocar a zeros os fosfatos, o problema é que as plantas também param de crescer.
> 
> O que acontece se subirmos os valores de fosfatos para 1mg/L por exemplo ?
> 
> Temos um ataque de algas?
> 
> ...


Mas eu tenho fosfatos, o problema, é que tenho carradas de algas...

repito carradas, e a ideia é mesmo essa ter carradas de algas.
no filtro que é onde eu as quero ter.

As outras ou são comidas pelos herbivoros, ou coitadas não têm hipotese...

toma atenção que a coralina é outro tipo de algas, e esta onde existe não deixa crescer a outra.

As condições num algae scrubber são 100x melhores que no aquário.
mais luz, mais co2, mais tudo, existindo e crescendo retiram mesmo os fosfatos que apareçam, não podes é retirar todas as algas, uma quebra e podes ter mais algas em cima...
 :Big Grin: 

Agora fosfatos tenho sempre senão nem as algas cresciam, agora é baixo, tão baixo que os testes não o apanham.

claro que 1 mg/l de fosfatos num reef, é EXTREMAMENTE ELEVADO...num plantado já não...
nem os corais conseguem calcificar...

----------


## AntonioSilva

Obrigado pela resposta.

Sera isto que queres ?

DIY Algae filter screen | Aquariums Life

Pelo que vi é muito usado em salgados.

Basicamente é fazer crescer algas num bocado de acrilico numa espécie de seco húmido com muita luz e co2 atmosférico.

Nao se se ajuda alguma coisa.

Cumprimentos

----------


## António Vitor

> Obrigado pela resposta.
> 
> Sera isto que queres ?
> 
> DIY Algae filter screen | Aquariums Life
> 
> Pelo que vi é muito usado em salgados.
> 
> Basicamente é fazer crescer algas num bocado de acrilico numa espécie de seco húmido com muita luz e co2 atmosférico.
> ...


 :Smile: 
é precisamente isso que eu tenho...ainda não vistes as pics...



observa as luzes que agora tenho...tudo diy já levaram com borrifadas de água salgada em cima e a trabalhar, com isto é preciso ter muito cuidado com 220v.
agora com leds pior que pode acontecer é queimarem...basta improvisarem algo de impermeável....a tapar os leds.

Não podes ter muita velocidade na água, na caida do filtro, mais furos melhor...

----------


## AntonioSilva

Desculpa António

Que nabo que sou, não tinha associado o algae scrubber ao screen.  :Whistle: 

Um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Atenção que eu não sou pró scrubber, tem vantagens e desvantagens...
como amarelar a água...
mais uma razão para ter o carvão.

Aquilo que eu digo é que são as bactérias o principal elemento, mesmo antes de meter isto já praticamente não tinha fosfatos...

A ideia fundamental em retirar o escumador, seria potenciar o numero de bacterias, porque não são retiradas, e foi o ponto de partida.
disseram logo que iria ter problema se não exportasse mais nutrientes, e então refiz o meu algae scrubber, já tinha feito um há uns tempos...

O que é certo, é que é mais fácil ter os fosfatos a zero.
Mas antes já estavam controlados, não sei o que se passaria com um aquário sem as tais bacterias, ou pouco maduro, possivelmente teriam resultados bastante opostos, quem sabe...

Isto é demasiado complexo, para existirem receitas de sucesso, eu não quero dar nenhuma...
apenas um caminho possivel.

Por exemplo, porque razão alguns elementos cairam abruptamente como o potássio e o boro, e depois....mantiveram-se?
cheira-me que foram as bactérias até atingirem um ponto de equilibrio qualquer...
"cheira-me"

Se recuarem uns posts atrás eu estava a dizer que seria das algas, não faço mesmo a minima ideia...

E é com essa ideia que devem ficar...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

PArece que acertei de novo com o KH estava meio alto, bastou desligar o reactor 2-3 dias.

Novos números:
magnésio 1200 (não sei se vale a pena me chatear com isto)
cálcio 440 ppm chega
KH=11
fosfatos=0 ...já sabem...
nitratos=0  :yb624: 
potássio=400 ppm
Boro=4 ppm

nem tenho consumos de boro nem de potássio contrariamente ao que andava a imaginar mais no inicio da experiência.

Os resultados anteriormente obtidos podem ter sido provocados por alguma explosão de bacterias (pela ausência do escumador, que depois estabilizou...), ou um efeito de consumo a longuissimo prazo (anos), ou um erro da minha parte na altura dos testes...ou uma combinação de alguns destes....

fiz um upgrade novamente nas macroalgas, coloquei lentes nos 4 leds, isto mandava na boa por causa da altura e distancia bem mais de 50% da luz para fora...

Mas melhor que isso é fazer um video do meu algae scrubber...
voltei a colocar o anterior tubo, em vez de furos é um rasgo em todo o comprimento no pvc para muitissimo mais débito e menos velocidade da água. menos hipóteses de salpicos.

deixei propósito o algae scrubber se encher de algas...não limpo o scrubber há uns dias para verem a camada...
 :Wink: 
ficam os videos:

podem ver os jovens cardinais do vizinho António...mora mesmo ao pé de mim.


Do aquário...

já com deixa cá ver uns bons 5 meses sem escumador...
e o mais curioso é a minha ENORME facilidade em ter isto a 0 de nitratos e fosfatos sem problemas aparentes nos corais...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## João Seguro

Aquele verde todo que tinhas no aquário desapareceu pelos vistos por completo, está com óptimo aspecto  :Wink:  Não vais começar a fazer 1 rotina na remoção das algas do scrubber de modo a que estabilize a sua acção?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Bem sei que o teu aquário não é um laboratório mas eu voltaria a colocar o escumador só para ver o que sucede.

----------


## António Vitor

> Aquele verde todo que tinhas no aquário desapareceu pelos vistos por completo, está com óptimo aspecto  Não vais começar a fazer 1 rotina na remoção das algas do scrubber de modo a que estabilize a sua acção?


era só para mostrar a espessura das algas microalgas, uns 2 cms...
 :Big Grin: 
sim retiro claro...
a sua acção está sempre estabilizada, vai crescendo, aliás quanto mais lá tiver mais cresce. ou por outras palavras, cresce proporcionalmente.
Se tiver poucas algas, tem menos impacto.
mas pró que é serve para manter tudo zerado.

----------


## António Vitor

> Bem sei que o teu aquário não é um laboratório mas eu voltaria a colocar o escumador só para ver o que sucede.


Se eu mudasse aconteceria nada de especial isto funcionaria na mesma!
embora a manutenção mudaria e o cheiro também...
 :Big Grin: 

Antes também tinha (pelo menos os nitratos e fosfatos) os elementos mais importantes controlados, e a situação anterior tinha escumador...

no entanto o escumador não cabe com o algae scrubber na sump, mas se a ideia é retirar nutrientes acho que o algae scrubber vence...

é que tinha oscilações nitratos e fosfatos, umas vezes subia um outras o outro, embora sempre baixos, mas isso era porque quando me assustava fazia tpa's

O meu regime em TPA's diminuiu para 25% do que fazia. Sem acontecimentos problemáticos, também para testar a tal "tese" que nunca passará de hipótese.

Tal como tinha dito, a malta gosta de maquinetas, e o escumador tem um impacto visual, retira muito lixo, ou diria plâncton bacterias  e algas e alguns dejectos fecais(30% segundo o tal artigo), e isso revela-se no cheiro, e portanto ficamos todos convencidos na utilidade destes aparelhos...

E como homens que somos, queremos mais potência, mais ar, mais blablabla, e esquecemos o fundamental, que é o tal "ecossistema" que pode fazer essa tarefa de borla e invisivelmente....

Não é só vantagens, mas diria que as vantagens ultrapassam largamente as disvantagens, uma das disvantagem é acho que a obrigatoriedade do carvão, por causa do amarelamento da água...

Isto partiu no pressuposto de nem usar o algae scrubber, e também funcionaria com as bacterias que retiram os tais nutrientes, como teria mais bacterias (sem o escumador), mas acho que assim tenho mais redundância...

já sei sempre o que vai dar em nitratos e fosfatos 0.

O segredo é as microalgas, que nem precisam de nitratos, retiram do azoto atmosférico, e portanto não sofrem do problema das macros, que sem nitratos, não crescem e não absorvem fosfatos...

Esta minha experiência também partiu do tal artigo, onde se dizia que o escumador retirava menos porcaria que o famoso GAC...eu tentei verificar, e acho que se não é verdade anda lá proximo.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tocaste em dois temas engraçados: o cheiro e a capacidade das micro-algas de extrairem nutrientes do ar.

É que os grandes advogados do algae scrubbing gostam muito de demonstrar a capacidade dos sistemas apurando o peso seco das ditas algas. Isso sempre me cheirou mal (lá está o tema do cheiro) porque querem-nos convencer que esse mesmo peso representa o total de poluentes retirado do sistema quando na prática também contém carbono e azoto atmosféricos.

Isso não retira de todo a virtude da solução mas sim de alguns "pseudo-cientistas" que a defendem.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Só um pormenor, e posso estar errado, mas as algas não fixam azoto atmosférico logo esse raciocínio do nutriente limitante não pode ser feito. Apenas as leguminosas o fazem e as cyanobactérias tirando depois uma excepção ou outra que acontece apenas em plantas superiores que me lembre..

Cumprimentos,

----------


## António Vitor

> Só um pormenor, e posso estar errado, mas as algas não fixam azoto atmosférico logo esse raciocínio do nutriente limitante não pode ser feito. Apenas as leguminosas o fazem e as cyanobactérias tirando depois uma excepção ou outra que acontece apenas em plantas superiores que me lembre..
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Podes ter razão, mas as cyanos estão também no conjunto das microalgas, para mim é uma alga, se vires o filme ves uma grande variedade de algas, com algumas variedades de cyanos...
 :Wink: 

Julgava que existiria mais algas com essa capacidade, micros pelo menos...
Mas em termos de variedade de algas, devo ter alguma percentagem de cyanos no algae scrubber, só assim se explica ter ambos os nitratos e fosfatos a 0.

Observa o filme em HD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lAr5...layer_embedded

----------


## António Vitor

Sérgio, mais uma vez Obrigado pela tua participação, estava mesmo convencido que haveria microalgas com essa capacidade...
só cyano-bacterias...
Correcto, as alface li não sei onde que fazem tipo associação tipo como as nossas mitocondrias, ou como os dynoflagelados dos corais fotossintéticos...

O curioso, é a malta a tentar matar cyanos, e também fica explicado porque surgem cyanos, quando os nitratos descem muito com reactores por exemplo.

Agora trazer ambos a zero, faz tipo um slowdown geral, e estes estão lá mas não invadem tudo. só onde quero...

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Olá,

E eu julgo que não há nenhuma mas há sempre excepções claro. Eu vou tentar perguntar a uma pessoa que conheço que faz investigação em algas a ver o que ele me diz. 

As alfaces são Compostas ( Família Compositae) que tenho ideia não é das que entram nas excepções... Mas as mais comuns ou seja as leguminosas (Família Fabaceae) fixam azoto através da simbiose com bactérias do género rhizobium e formam nódulos que se observam em muitas plantas desta família. Nos trevos quando se arrancam dá para ver bem. 

E não digo que não tenhas cyano no algae scrubber mas não devem ser muitas. O que podemos especular em termos de redução dos valores quer de Azoto quer de Fosforo é que as micro algas são muito mais plásticas e eficientes no aproveitamento destes nutrientes. Também se pode especular que antigamente o escumador tirava mais azoto que fosforo ou vice versa criando esse desequilíbrio. Mas são muitas variáveis que entram no esquema por isso é difícil... Mas o importante é que isso tá tudo a zeros.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Bem e tive a ver melhor o video e de facto parecem estar lá umas focos de cyanos maiores...

E isso das mitocôndrias nunca ouvi. As células vegetais têm mitocôndrias tal como as animais e têm a mesma função que em nós, ou seja a respiração. Os processos de fixação que conheço passam sempre por bactérias e associações com elas...

----------


## António Vitor

> Bem e tive a ver melhor o video e de facto parecem estar lá umas focos de cyanos maiores...
> 
> E isso das mitocôndrias nunca ouvi. As células vegetais têm mitocôndrias tal como as animais e têm a mesma função que em nós, ou seja a respiração. Os processos de fixação que conheço passam sempre por bactérias e associações com elas...


Expliquei-me mal...

As mitocondrias são restos de uma associação muito antiga de seres procariontes e eucariontes, quando ocorreu a explosão de oxigénio no nosso planeta.

Por exemplo têm mesmo ADN próprio, que passa apenas da mãe para os filhos...

Eu sei que a minha cópia da mitocondria vai-se perder, não tive irmãs.
Portanto estas associações são bem antigas

A mitocondria será um ser procarionte que ficou retido dentro de uma célula de um ser eucarionte... que nós descendemos.

portanto estamos a falar de associações, tal como o resto, quanto mais antigas mais embrenhadas passando a não se distinguir do próprio ser que o alberga, como é o caso das nossas mitocondrias.
Teoria da endossimbiose ? Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre

Em relação à alface, erro meu, e concerteza que tens razão, fiz a associação com a alface nem sei porquê...
E tenta obter essa informação seria interessante...

O que pode acontecer é que as cyanos só crescem quando há fosfatos e não há nitratos, tipo yoo-yoo...e vice versa...porque quando há as outras microalgas, são mais eficientes, ou competem melhor.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

> Expliquei-me mal...
> 
> As mitocondrias são restos de uma associação muito antiga de seres procariontes e eucariontes, quando ocorreu a explosão de oxigénio no nosso planeta.
> 
> Por exemplo têm mesmo ADN próprio, que passa apenas da mãe para os filhos...
> 
> Eu sei que a minha cópia da mitocondria vai-se perder, não tive irmãs.
> Portanto estas associações são bem antigas
> 
> ...



Sim sim tudo certo. :SbOk2: 

Em relação ao teu DNA mitocondrial ele já pode ter passado. Por exemplo alguma irmã da tua mãe ou assim... O mesmo se faz em relação ao cromossoma Y daí se dizer que uma percentagem (já não sei quanto) da população da Mongólia descende do Gengis Khan...

E repara que quando falo em simbiose entre bactérias e plantas são simbioses "externas" e não comparáveis a essas endosimbioses. Tanto que muitas leguminosas precisam de estirpes de rhizobium especificas para fixar azoto atmosférico.

E das cyanos do que já li por aqui no forúm isso acontece, o que tem a sua lógica.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## António Vitor

> Sim sim tudo certo.
> 
> Em relação ao teu DNA mitocondrial ele já pode ter passado. Por exemplo alguma irmã da tua mãe ou assim... O mesmo se faz em relação ao cromossoma Y daí se dizer que uma percentagem (já não sei quanto) da população da Mongólia descende do Gengis Khan...
> 
> E repara que quando falo em simbiose entre bactérias e plantas são simbioses "externas" e não comparáveis a essas endosimbioses. Tanto que muitas leguminosas precisam de estirpes de rhizobium especificas para fixar azoto atmosférico.
> 
> E das cyanos do que já li por aqui no forúm isso acontece, o que tem a sua lógica.
> 
> Cumprimentos,


não vás por esses temas, que me interessam tanto como de aquariofilia...
 :Big Grin: 
e depois não me calo...

E sim, tens razão, a taxa de mutações nas mitocondrias é baixa...

Estes temas interessam-me tanto que fui ver (paguei mesmo) de onde era o meu cromossoma Y...

só fiz os testes mais simples mas tenho a certeza que é G.
se é G1, G2 ou não não sei...
mas existe uma probabilidade alta de ser G1, ou será dos fenicios, ou dos etruscos, que por sua vez vieram da anatolia e blablabla...marrocos tem pouco G1, é mais E1b e outros...senão era mouro...
ou possivelmente veio com os povos do neolitico, e é bem mais antigo em portugal...
curiosamente o pessoal do norte tem mais G que os do sul...
 :Big Grin: 
os tugas são 10% norte, e desce para 7-8 por cento sul, descendo para uns tipo 5% no algarve.
Este G está tão disseminado que até aparece na singapura....
Isto da agricultura fez aumentar a prole...

os gajos da national geographic disseram que descendia na linhagem paterna dos primeiros agricultores, epá, se calhar por isso gosto de cultivar corais.
lol

PAra os interessados:
https://genographic.nationalgeograph...hic/index.html

os tugas tais como o resto dos europeus do ocidente são quase todos R1b, tipo mais de 75% como os irlandeses mais de 90%...
dizem eles que são os descendentes directos do homo cro-magnon, os primeiros europeus, e que aguentaram a idade do gelo...

----------


## Sérgio Murra

> não vás por esses temas, que me interessam tanto como de aquariofilia...
> 
> e depois não me calo...
> 
> E sim, tens razão, a taxa de mutações nas mitocondrias é baixa...
> 
> Estes temas interessam-me tanto que fui ver (paguei mesmo) de onde era o meu cromossoma Y...
> 
> só fiz os testes mais simples mas tenho a certeza que é G.
> ...


LOOL.

Eu também acho isso bastante interessante apesar de genes não perceber nada. Humanos então ainda menos.

E tenho ideia de à uns tempos ter  lido que a influencia em termos genéticos dos "mouros" na Península Ibérica era muito pouca. Não me lembro da percentagem mas era tipo 5%...

E isso que falas foi feito através do projecto do genoma humano da NG?

----------


## António Vitor

> LOOL.
> 
> Eu também acho isso bastante interessante apesar de genes não perceber nada. Humanos então ainda menos.
> 
> E tenho ideia de à uns tempos ter  lido que a influencia em termos genéticos dos "mouros" na Península Ibérica era muito pouca. Não me lembro da percentagem mas era tipo 5%...
> 
> E isso que falas foi feito através do projecto do genoma humano da NG?


essa percentagem é correcta.
E sim foi através desse projecto.

----------


## António Vitor

observa este gráfico:


Os marroquinos são E3b e não E1b como disse erradamente.
os árabes não tiveram cá, mas sim os berberes do norte de africa, como podemos ver pela cor azul na tarte da ibéria.

com estes mapas dá para re-escrever a história em moldes realisticos...
e não os ingleses não são anglo-saxões...uma pequena percentagem...apenas.

Antropologia e história deveriam ter cadeiras disto na universidade...
isto dá para retirar ilações e corroborar ou não certas suposições...

melhor ainda é quando descobrem tumulos e DNA com milhares de anos, como acontece de vez em quando, antes não se fazia, mas agora aplica-se a ciência e estuda-se estas coisas, não sei se em Portugal, mas já se faz no resto da europa.

O I na ibéria está enormemente representado, isto é um erro, este gráfico já deve ter alguns anos...
alguns desses I são concerteza G's...como se veio a constatar há pouco tempo.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Muito interessante o mapa. Será que poderias por a fonte para consultar?

E é engraçado ver que no Novo Mundo existe muitos pouca diferenciação. E nos outros sitios se calhar não é assim por causa da migração. A zona da Asia central é granda confusão por exemplo.

----------


## António Vitor

> Muito interessante o mapa. Será que poderias por a fonte para consultar?
> 
> E é engraçado ver que no Novo Mundo existe muitos pouca diferenciação. E nos outros sitios se calhar não é assim por causa da migração. A zona da Asia central é granda confusão por exemplo.


epá fiz apenas um google search tá lá de onde veio...rodapé...
ISto era como supostamente estava no inicio do Séc XVI, ou seja não havia yankes...

faz sentido a pouca diferenciação nestes locais, founder effect, e básicamente o grande valor do R1b, pode ser devido ao founder effect na zona extrema a ocidente da europa.

basta raciocinar...
idade do gelo, morreu tudo menos uns poucos clãs...que depois voltaram a recolonizar o norte.

o founder effect faz destas coisas, mais uns anos, e podemos ter menos variedade...

Nas zonas de maior diversidade num determinado haplogrupo julga-se que será a origem, não é onde existe mais, mas onde há mais diversidade dentro de determinado haplogrupo, faz sentido.

Portanto o R1b maior parte dos tugas, é asiático...lá para o caucaso (ligeiramente mais a leste deste), existem muita variedade de R1b por aqui, em PT, existe mais variedade que no norte da europa...dá para perceber as ilações...mas chegou cá talvez há mais de 30 000 anos.
andavam á caça dos mamutes...
depois com a idade do gelo, founder effect...
poucos recolonizaram o extremo ocidente da europa, até à escandinavia...mais founder effect

É parecido com o genghis kan, o gajo tinha tantas mulheres, que recriou um founder effect, sem que morre-se muitos homens concorrentes...

Estes haplogrupos são importantes na determinação da origem dos povos, até porque são traços genéticos, que não aparecem nem podem ser descriminados sexualmente...

por exemplo a cor azul nos olhos é positivamente descriminada, e isso ao fim de 2000 anos faz diferença, tal como a palidez, e a ausência de raquitismo nos individuos mais claros em zonas mais a norte...(supondo má nutrição pré histórica, que deveria ser a norma, falta de vitamina D)
basta poucas gerações, para fisicamente os homens se tornarem diferentes.

A antropologia, servia-se disso antigamente para medir relações, e métricas, estava óbviamente redondamente errados.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

O estudo antropológico mais desconcertante que conheço foi feito em Israel. Sacaram um quanto DNA mitocondreal a uma grupo de pessoas duma seita judaica muitíssimo ortodoxa que entre outras coisas proibe casamentos com judeus e gentios que não dessa mesma seita. Pensa-se que estarão ali 2000 e muitos anos de consanguinidade sistemática.

Depois compararam com o DNA dos actuais habitantes de Israel e houve um grupo deles que mostrou a divergência menor ao DNA dessa mesma seita. Em alguns casos a convergência era mesmo muito boa.

Quem?

Um povo a quem genericamente chamamos "palestinianos".
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 

Que lição de humanidade podemos extrair deste inocente estudo...

----------


## António Vitor

> O estudo antropológico mais desconcertante que conheço foi feito em Israel. Sacaram um quanto DNA mitocondreal a uma grupo de pessoas duma seita judaica muitíssimo ortodoxa que entre outras coisas proibe casamentos com judeus e gentios que não dessa mesma seita. Pensa-se que estarão ali 2000 e muitos anos de consanguinidade sistemática.
> 
> Depois compararam com o DNA dos actuais habitantes de Israel e houve um grupo deles que mostrou a divergência menor ao DNA dessa mesma seita. Em alguns casos a convergência era mesmo muito boa.
> 
> Quem?
> 
> Um povo a quem genericamente chamamos "palestinianos".
>   
> 
> Que lição de humanidade podemos extrair deste inocente estudo...


Exactamente...os descendentes dos originais judeus está em quem sempre lá esteve...
é como cá...
Nem os romanos, nem os germanicos, nem os arabes, destruiram os povos que conquistaram, foram absorvidos, ou simplesmente converteram os autoctones...

No periodo onde nem paises existiam, bastava um exercito de mil homens para controlar regiões com milhões de pessoas...

Tariq ibn Ziyad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

fácilmente controlaram parte da ibéria, já que o povo estava farto dos novos reis germânicos...

E é no DNA que está mais explicito isso, os judeus, como é óbvio receberam grande introdução de DNA por onde foram parar...as facadinhas no matrimónio se calhar não são assim tão raras...
lol

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Resumindo. Andamos todos armados em defensores do nosso patrimnio antropolgico no hesitando em pegar em armas para o fazer mas somos todos primos uns dos outros em maior ou menor grau, lol!

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> O estudo antropolgico mais desconcertante que conheo foi feito em Israel. Sacaram um quanto DNA mitocondreal a uma grupo de pessoas duma seita judaica muitssimo ortodoxa que entre outras coisas proibe casamentos com judeus e gentios que no dessa mesma seita. Pensa-se que estaro ali 2000 e muitos anos de consanguinidade sistemtica.
> 
> Depois compararam com o DNA dos actuais habitantes de Israel e houve um grupo deles que mostrou a divergncia menor ao DNA dessa mesma seita. Em alguns casos a convergncia era mesmo muito boa.
> 
> Quem?
> 
> Um povo a quem genericamente chamamos "palestinianos".
>   
> 
> Que lio de humanidade podemos extrair deste inocente estudo...


Outra Nuno, um haplogrupo mais vulgar na escandinavia,  o tal I, adivinha onde veio...

paquisto no ts a ver parecenas fisicas entre estes?
hehe!

s confirma, que somos mesmo todos irmos e descendemos (90% da humanidade) de alguns individuos (poucos) que sairam do ***** de frica h 60000-70000 anos, e simplesmente no faz sentido dios raciais.
nem manias da superioridade.

Ou de inferioridade, esta  para os tugas, afinal somos semelhantes aos alemes...
lol

outra...
pela matemtica tambm provo que temos todos sangue real...

A probabilidade de eu ter um antepassado directo como por exemplo o rei Afonso henriques, na minha linhagem  100%.

seno reparem.
eu tenho 2 pais...4 avs...
8 bisavs...

http://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/comp...owers-of-2.htm
com 25 geraes existem quantos antepassados?
16,777,216...

bem mais que a populao portuguesa que nem devia chegar aos 200 000 na altura.
portanto vamos ter tambm repetidos na linhagem o mesmo antepassado n vezes, isto tambm prova que somos todos irmos e os tugas mais que os outros...
j que Nuno, eu partilho contigo, mesmo que venhas de outra regio praticamente todos os mesmos antepassados que tu.
lol
embora com graus diferentes, e com recombinaes de ADN diferentes...e com reincidncias do mesmo antepassado em linhagens diferentes...

portanto o afonso henriques para no ter sido meu (nosso de todos ns no forum, mesmo os brasileiros) antepassado tinha de ser muito comedido e exercer o celibato...
E reparem se eu aumentar as geraes o numero de antepassados passa mesmo o numero de habitantes da terra hoje....
e 25 geraes ainda no so 900 anos, talvez chegue ao tempo dos descobrimentos...

Afinal aquela de sermos todos irmos da igreja catlica se calhar no falha muito.
 :Smile: 
Agora imagina outra...
ser que eu serei descendente de algum indio ou africano ou chins de h 500 anos...que tivesse parado a lisboa e que tivesse tido filhos...

quase de certeza...
lol

----------


## Antnio Vitor

fugindo do off-topic...
j viram este link?

No Skimmer, No Algae - The Natural Solution - Blogs - Reef Addicts

 :Pracima:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Comprei o teste organics da salifert, e sinceramente de todos os testes da salifert  o que  mais dificil de trabalhar...

A quantidade de material orgnico,  supostamente dada pela quantidade de gotas de um dos reagentes at que fique com um tom leve de amarelo...
E  a que est o problema...leve...

coloquei um gota e ficou...muitissimo leve... ser que  isto?
terei to poucos "orgnicos"?

mais outra e outra e outra...
j ia nas 10, parei no adianta...deve ser mesmo o tom leve leve. e no passa disto.

Experimentei com gua da torneira, supostamente livre destes orgnicos...
a mesmissima coisa...1 gota, e parece que continuava transparente, mas era mesmo o tal tom leveleve de amarelo...
mais uma gota e igual...
e outra e outra..
 igual...

ou seja ou o teste  mesmo assim, e pelo que procurei na net  mesmo assim...ou ento o teste falha nalguma coisa...

Se calhar realmente o GAC faz milagres em relao ao DOC...milagres!
O GAC e o resto dos bichos que o absorvem...
 :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Posso-te oferecer um pouco de nhanha do meu skimmer, essa pea obsoleta e desnecessria,  :yb665:  e fazes ento o teste definitivo.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Quando vieres c fazemos o teste...com a gua do teu escumador...
 :Big Grin: 

tambm acho estranho...isto  bom, mas no  assim to bom...
 :Wink: 
ou ser...

no creio porque existe tanta resistncia...mas s vezes...

tenho  de despachar o escumador!
 :Smile: 
ATB small cone com airstar (askoll), se calhar fico com ele por causa da bomba, a bomba com um volute diferente, dava para retorno...
 uma bomba mesmo fantstica!

----------


## Joo Seguro

Tudo o que e diferente as pessoas tendem a torcer o nariz, tirando aqueles que so do contra e gostam de experimentar xD (estou contigo eheheh). 

Abrao e boa sorte

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Tudo o que e diferente as pessoas tendem a torcer o nariz, tirando aqueles que so do contra e gostam de experimentar xD (estou contigo eheheh). 
> 
> Abrao e boa sorte


Acho que nem preciso j de sorte...
 :Big Grin: 

Obrigado!

O problema  o pessoal no acreditar, por mim no acreditem, tanto me faz...
O outro problema  a malta ter medo de coisas tipo algazitas, e acha que tem de ter o aqurio estril...

1  impossivel a esterilidade.
at acho que h algas e esporos que andam na atmosfera...

2 Desde que esteja em equilibrio a populao das algas no explode...e sinceramente menos ainda num sistema destes...

tambm  verdade que h mais variveis num sistema destes, tipo a luz usada, tipo a rea, e claro a velocidade da gua e a quantidade de gua...

No meu caso funciona, est quase decidido a venda do escumador...
 :Wink: 
daqui a pouco meto umas fotos da situao do aqurio com uma remodelao (alguma rocha viva saiu).

Nessa tarefa parti carradas de corais (muitas frags) que algumas sairam para outros aqurio, outras ...lixo...
tambm estou a despachar as xnias, aqui  tipo praga...
meti tambm o famoso siporax...

----------


## Joo Seguro

eu tambm vou meter siporax agora, j chegou e tudo :P

frags para o lixo o.O ando aqui eu ansioso por ter mais uns corais no meu mini reef e tu mandas corais para o lixo :/// lol

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> meti tambm o famoso siporax...


LOL! No consegues estar quieto!  :yb663: 

Agora a srio... tambm estou muito curioso quanto a isso.

Vou retirar alguma da rocha e corais que tenho e conto compensar com siporax.

O meu tanque vai levar um choque valente. Vou passar de 500 watts de HQI + 108 watts de T5 actnicas para 190 watts de Leds acrescidos de 2 T5 semelhantes s actuais. Segundo as minhas contas ser uma quebra de 30% na luz total.

Antes de retirar rocha e corais necessito de ter certezas sobre quais  que sobrevivem ao choque e quais  que definham.

L por voltas do Natal j devo ter o siporax a bombar... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> eu tambm vou meter siporax agora, j chegou e tudo :P
> 
> frags para o lixo o.O ando aqui eu ansioso por ter mais uns corais no meu mini reef e tu mandas corais para o lixo :/// lol


mais 1-2 meses e arranja-se mais...
e ofereo-te s tens de vir aqui...

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> LOL! No consegues estar quieto! 
> 
> Agora a srio... tambm estou muito curioso quanto a isso.
> 
> Vou retirar alguma da rocha e corais que tenho e conto compensar com siporax.
> 
> O meu tanque vai levar um choque valente. Vou passar de 500 watts de HQI + 108 watts de T5 actnicas para 190 watts de Leds acrescidos de 2 T5 semelhantes s actuais. Segundo as minhas contas ser uma quebra de 30% na luz total.
> 
> Antes de retirar rocha e corais necessito de ter certezas sobre quais  que sobrevivem ao choque e quais  que definham.
> ...


Tva muito cheio, tinha de me mexer, retrei uns 30-40% da rocha deve chegar...

espao vertical para os corais crescerem, como tenho PAR q.b. vamos ver se crescem.
O siporax  mesmo para salvaguarda, vou retirar se calhar muita superficie, onde estavam alojadas bacterias.
E para mim so elas o que ditam verdadeiramente os sucesso ou insucsso dos aqurios.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Tva muito cheio, tinha de me mexer, retrei uns 30-40% da rocha deve chegar...
> 
> espao vertical para os corais crescerem, como tenho PAR q.b. vamos ver se crescem.
> O siporax  mesmo para salvaguarda, vou retirar se calhar muita superficie, onde estavam alojadas bacterias.
> E para mim so elas o que ditam verdadeiramente os sucesso ou insucsso dos aqurios.


O pessoal costuma ter uma preocupao muito grande com a localizao do siporax mais concretamente procurando evitar zonas de acumulao de detritos.  frequente usares filtragem mecnica antes (que convm limpar com frequncia, claro).

Vais fazer alo do gnero?

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> O pessoal costuma ter uma preocupao muito grande com a localizao do siporax mais concretamente procurando evitar zonas de acumulao de detritos.  frequente usares filtragem mecnica antes (que convm limpar com frequncia, claro).
> 
> Vais fazer alo do gnero?


No, vai ficar mesmo em baixo da rede do algae scrubber, no ser uma zona de acumulao porque tem alguma circulao forte, depois fao limpeza sacudo...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> tenho  de despachar o escumador!
> 
> ATB small cone com airstar (askoll), se calhar fico com ele por causa da bomba, a bomba com um volute diferente, dava para retorno...
>  uma bomba mesmo fantstica!


 :Ol: 

Uma sugesto: Guarda o escumador ... podes necessitar dele quando menos esperas ... 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Uma sugesto: Guarda o escumador ... podes necessitar dele quando menos esperas ...


 bem verdade, nunca facilitar as Leis de Murphy, alm dos computadores aplica-se tambm a escumadores e a outro equipamento do aqurio essencial  :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> No, vai ficar mesmo em baixo da rede do algae scrubber, no ser uma zona de acumulao porque tem alguma circulao forte, depois fao limpeza sacudo...


Cuidado porque se apanharem uma pontinha de luz que seja vo logo apanhar algas e adeus porosidade.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Cuidado porque se apanharem uma pontinha de luz que seja vo logo apanhar algas e adeus porosidade.


hum..tens razo...
cai alguma luz em cima, uma boa ideia era fazer uma caixa em pvc, com telhado em cima  e com buracos de lado, que d-se para abrir...vai ser o meu prximo DIY.

uma casa para o Siporax.
 :Big Grin: 

fica todo opaco por motivos econmicos, lembrei-me agora que estou a escrecer estes "dizeres" que tenho um escumador opaco na cave, um primeiro DIY...e que depois no gostei do resultado servir...

mete-se a siporax l para dentro...e aquilo cheio de buracos (de lado apenas), para a gua se difundir... claro fica tapadinho...

Obrigado Nuno!

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Como andei aqui em manobras e a stressar corais, alguns dos corais parti grandes bocados uns sem querer outros foi mesmo por querer...

exemplo uma digitata que no tinha fluorescencias e que estava a obstruir um coral dos fluorescentes e que tive fora de gua (a rocha) mais de 20 minutos, raspando raspando...

Xnias, raspei e raspei..
e aparecem nos buracos...

Para mim a praga  como as conhecidas aptsias...
 :SbPoiss: 

Discossomas idem e mesmo as yuma, grande praga...
portanto ou tenho moles que no sejam invasivos, ou out...
 :Big Grin: 

limpei o vidro de trs...erro...
nas zonas onde no tem coralina (porque raspei) apareceram algas, lentamente mas aparecem...
agora  esperar que apaream de novo.

o algae scrubber, por causa do stress aplicado, e de menor quantidade de pedra, talvez, teve numa semana uma produo brutal.
mesmo com 2 dias de leds a meio gs...

os leds mesmo aparentemente bem soldados, (estou a falar de 4 leds que iluminam o algae scrubber) ficaram com mau contacto num dos pontos de solda.

Mas no foi de imediato, no apagou mas ficava dimming, o que  estranho funcionou bem durante semanas...
andei de volta disto umas 2 horas ontem at descobrir...

s pode ter sido de uma coisa (na minha ideia), CALOR, e expanso do PCB e da prpria solda e rachou a solda, isto porque tenho isto PASSIVO, ao contrrio dos leds em cima...
est a trabalhar com mais uns 15-20 C em cima do que os outros no topo do aqurio, aos quais eu tenho mais cuidado...

Pelo menos acima de 50 graus quase que doi ao toque, os leds no tm degradao, possivelmente foi apenas uma m soldadura...que oxidou...fica o testemunho.

Vou colocar fotos da quantidade de algas em 1-2 semanas, bate qualquer escumador disso tenho a certeza, isto num sistema com ..."0" nitratos, bviamente no ser 0, nem ser 0 fosfatos, mas no tenho testes que consigam ler vestigios...

----------


## Antnio Vitor

reparem como retiro as algas, e como parece que nem passa gua na rede...engano...
 :Big Grin: 

Vou retirando as algas onde  mais espesso, a camada subjacente, est mais frgil (menos luz) e portanto  extremamente fcil.

Ainda est bastante saudvel, e por isso no a consigo retirar, nalguns locais, mesmo sendo espessa...


(aquilo que vem na mo,  a adio do que retirei da parte da tarde de hoje e o que retirei no video)
cerca de 15-20% do que o filtro consegue fazer em 1-2 semanas.




com a gua bem espremida...
experimentem isto com a nhanha de um escumador, para alm de cheirar mal...isto no cheira...
retirei uma fonte de stress com a mulher...
 :Big Grin: 

claro que no posso deixar apodrecer as algas, a sim uma fonte de mau cheiro, que parece ser o que acontece num escumador.
algas em putrefaco ai uns 50% do que retira.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Uma sugesto: Guarda o escumador ... podes necessitar dele quando menos esperas ... 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


dvido, mas ok guardo...
 :Big Grin: 

j ando a fazer isto desde, deixa c ver...
principios de maro...

E mesmo sem o algae scrubber, tinha bons resultados s com o carvo.
mantenho o carvo no entanto...

Pelos testes da salifert:
 :Big Grin: 

feito  bocado:

Nitrato=0
fosfatos=0

O melhor  que as minhas mudas cairam de perioricidade..
para menos de metade...

Estou s a usar a natureza, mais do que estaria ao usar um escumador.

ele usa um processo natural...agora....

no  o processo com mais impacto na reciclagem dos nutrientes nos oceanos...nem deve ser 0.0001 da reciclagem que a natureza faz dos nutrientes...alis a espuma regressa  gua...
e dissolve-se.

O petrleo que usamos  o resultado do processo que estou a usar qunado este  interrompido, e que forma o mais importante metodo de reciclagem dos nutrientes do oceano....

No caso da criao do petroleo, este (plancton, algas e etc) fica aprisionado nas profundidades e depois de milhes de anos de decomposio se transforma em petroleo. ISto j se fazia h milhes de anos, e fao eu agora no meu aqurio...

Nos reefs, este nem chega a se decompor, volta a ser capturado por esponjas por exemplo...
E temos o circuito perfeito de reciclagem, com uma quantidade infima de nutrientes na gua.

Um escumador funciona, e eu tinha isto at bem estvel, agora no acredito pela minha experiencia que seja melhor.
podem dizer:
-Ha e tal isto vai dar em crash...
vamos ver...
os meses adicionam-se...lentamente...
e...nada...

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> bem verdade, nunca facilitar as Leis de Murphy, alm dos computadores aplica-se tambm a escumadores e a outro equipamento do aqurio essencial


A lei de murphy aplica-se mais aos escumadores...
De vez em quando hops, estava com o copo cheio, , porque fui dar de comer, e comeou a trabalhar  maluca...lgicamente que a ***** ou voltava para dentro da sump ou entornava gua para fora...

bomba, entrada de ar encravada, e pimba copo cheio...
para alm do consumo, tou nos 12w, de luz, a bomba se eu bem me lembro andava nos 30-40w.

Isto no encrava tenho rasgos e no furos....
para encravar isto era preciso eu ir de frias uns 7 meses...e nem assim...

no tenham medo que a luz est impermeabilizada...
e so 12v...
lei de murphy...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> O petrleo que usamos  o resultado do processo que estou a usar qunado este  interrompido, e que forma o mais importante metodo de reciclagem dos nutrientes do oceano....
> 
> No caso da criao do petroleo, este (plancton, algas e etc) fica aprisionado nas profundidades e depois de milhes de anos de decomposio se transforma em petroleo. ISto j se fazia h milhes de anos, e fao eu agora no meu aqurio...


Ainda vais encher o depsito do teu carro s custas do teu scrubber, lol.

Teoricamente podes usar um processo natural para transformares essa biomassa principalmente em metano que do ponto de vista qumico, e pedindo perdo pelo abuso lingustico,  da famlia da gasolina.

J agora... Essa tarefa (a que pomposamente se chama bio-digesto) seria desempenhada por... e l aparecem elas outra vez... :Palmas:  :Ol:  bactrias.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Ol: m dia

Tens aqui equipamento para produzires bio-diesel. O modelo em causa pode produzir de 10 a 100 litros por dia ... e podem fazer  medida... aqui tens uma explicao ... mais alguma informao... mais informao ... e mais ainda ... e aqui ... e h muito mais ... pode parecer brincadeira, mas no ! ... seja como for sugiro que guardes os escumador, podes sempre necessitar para uma emergncia, alm disso os resduos recolhidos no escumador tambm servem para produzir energia ... Fica a sugesto para que conserves o escumador para o caso de necessitares. 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Bm dia
> 
> Tens aqui equipamento para produzires bio-diesel. O modelo em causa pode produzir de 10 a 100 litros por dia ... e podem fazer  medida... aqui tens uma explicao ... mais alguma informao... mais informao ... e mais ainda ... e aqui ... e h muito mais ... pode parecer brincadeira, mas no ! ... seja como for sugiro que guardes os escumador, podes sempre necessitar para uma emergncia, alm disso os resduos recolhidos no escumador tambm servem para produzir energia ... Fica a sugesto para que conserves o escumador para o caso de necessitares. 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Uma boa ideia para o oceanrio...
 :Wink: 
no produzo assim tantas algas...

Sim vou guardar a reliquia!
repito o escumador  muito bom, cnico da ATB e pr grandinho, ainda por cima com a bomba da askoll...

Se eu tivesse uma vivenda ainda cultivava algas com gua doce, para produzir bio-fuel.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Bom, retirei alguns pedregulhos, e rezei para que no acontecesse nada de mal...

E no aconteceu...

tive leitura de nitratos!
fosfatos nicles...

 que ao mesmo tempo disto comecei a meter o triplo da comida, por causa da peixeirada, e para ver o que dava...

Os nitratos subiram para 2.5, mas j voltou a descer para 1.
hoje...
portanto o desequilibrio, j equilibrou, tambm  verdade que o filtro teve um crescimento macio, o dobro ou mesmo o triplo, est de acordo com a maior quantidade de comer que meto.
O problema do filtro,  quando tiro algas, tenho de as tirar com cuidado para no criar desequilibrios...
no posso limpar o filtro de qualquer maneira, s uma percentagem, tipo como as TPA's.

Os corais com o aumento da luz (mais leds novos com pticas), esto a ganhar coloraes muito boas!
2 frags meio dbeis (com pouco crescimento) esto a desabrochar (mais PAR), se calhar mais nutrientes  bom para o crescimento dos corais, tenho de ver descobrir o equilibrio...mas estas melhorias devem-se mais  luz...claramente...

O siporax, j est na sua nova casota...bem "tapadinho".

----------


## Joo Seguro

Antnio sabes se o siporax requer alguma manuteno especial? Li que devemos de vez em quando passar com uma bomba para retirar detritos mas de resto mais nada? No tem validade ? :P

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Bom, retirei alguns pedregulhos, e rezei para que no acontecesse nada de mal...
> 
> E no aconteceu...
> 
> tive leitura de nitratos!
> fosfatos nicles...
> 
>  que ao mesmo tempo disto comecei a meter o triplo da comida, por causa da peixeirada, e para ver o que dava...
> 
> ...


Ontem tive o enorme gosto de ver o sistema.

Confirmo as notas acima e acrescento mais:
A vivacidade dos mangues  excelente - acho que nunca vi mangues com as folhas to bonitas.

Se as coisas at agora se aguentaram, vem a a real prova de fogo j que em muito pouco tempo o Antnio fez 5 coisas com impacto: a) meteu muito mais peixe l para dentro e no foi meigo nem na quantidade nem depois no alimento que d; b) mandou rocha fora em quantidade; c) agitou a areia  bruta no processo; d) meteu siporax e e) aumentou a iluminao. 

Ou seja os 3 primeiro pontos vo no sentido de testar o sistema ao limite. O quarto deve servir para amortecer os respectivos impactos. E o ltimo apesar de mais neutro acelera o metabolismo de eventuais algas nocivas.

Ou seja: j apareceram os malditos dinoflagelados.

H que seguir este tpico ainda com mais ateno nesta fase.

No desiludas o teu pblico Antnio. Vai colocando diariamente a evoluo das coisas! :SbOk5:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Antnio sabes se o siporax requer alguma manuteno especial? Li que devemos de vez em quando passar com uma bomba para retirar detritos mas de resto mais nada? No tem validade ? :P


coloquei numa espcie de reactor, mas a gua no entra l dentro por meios mecanicos (bombas), ou por gravidade, s por difuso...

portanto muito dificilmente entra detritos...
E a validade pode-se extender...

 uma espcie de tubo com tampa, pvc opaco, onde tem n buracos, para entrar a gua por difuso...

aquilo  vidro, e no  possivel se decompor, diria que a validade do siporax pode ser eterna. claro que se tiveres muitos detritos a tapar os poros deixa de funcionar.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Ontem tive o enorme gosto de ver o sistema.
> 
> Confirmo as notas acima e acrescento mais:
> A vivacidade dos mangues  excelente - acho que nunca vi mangues com as folhas to bonitas.
> 
> Se as coisas at agora se aguentaram, vem a a real prova de fogo j que em muito pouco tempo o Antnio fez 5 coisas com impacto: a) meteu muito mais peixe l para dentro e no foi meigo nem na quantidade nem depois no alimento que d; b) mandou rocha fora em quantidade; c) agitou a areia  bruta no processo; d) meteu siporax e e) aumentou a iluminao. 
> 
> Ou seja os 3 primeiro pontos vo no sentido de testar o sistema ao limite. O quarto deve servir para amortecer os respectivos impactos. E o ltimo apesar de mais neutro acelera o metabolismo de eventuais algas nocivas.
> 
> ...


Obrigado!
assim o farei!
diriamente ou quase.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Retirei agora as algas, do filtro, na zona mais espessa...e...pesei!

Deu 100 gramas (depois de bem espremida), ainda deve ter alguma gua...
isto bsicamente  7 dias +/-.

E eu no dei 100 gramas de alimento aos peixes, neste periodo...nem 1/10 disso.

Respondeu bem ao stress de ter metido mais 10 peixes novos, e bem mais alimento!
6 Anthias...2-3 vezes ao dia.
 :Big Grin: 

O problema num sistema destes,  que tem de ter todo o ciclo, sem as bacterias a decompor a materia orgnica, para dar de alimento s algas, isto no funcionava, talvez e vou arriscar ao dizer isto (no tenho certezas), colocar um escumador seria contraproducente, no sentido que retiraria bacterias necessrias para a tal decomposio rpida...

Logo fao mais testes a todos que tenho aqui...e coloco possivelmente fotos!

tenho leds normalissimos brancos XP-g (4x) e parece que so melhores para a fotossintese, que um lampada economica do dobro da potncia....
para alm da segurana que tenho por ter baixa tenso.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

ok resultados:
nitratos=1 ppm (no t zerado como antes)
fosfatos=0 ppm (pelo menos no detecto)
clcio 440 ppm
kh=7 (voltei a ligar reactor de clcio)
magnsio deu valores muito altos estranho...1500?
 :Big Grin: 

uma das anthias desapareceu, talvez tenha finado h mais dias, e eu no me apercebi...(ou est escondida)
geralmente quando me morrem peixes  no periodo de adaptao, e possivelmente recuperao, li que mesmo com estas anthias mais fceis devemos dar mais de 2 vezes ao dia comer at ficarem gordas.

posso dizer que tenho agora um sistema a nivel de peixes e alimento, bem pesadote, e no tenho escumador,  mesmo a prova dos nove.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tinhas uma Anthias nitidamente mais fracota. Ter sido essa?

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Tinhas uma Anthias nitidamente mais fracota. Ter sido essa?


Essa mesmo...
nao a vejo em lado nenhum.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Dou quantidades industriais de comida (antes era menos), diria que  tipo 2 cubos de gelo (tamanho convencional) de artemia/mysis por dia..
quer para os peixes em cima quer para os peixes em baixo 6.
tambm dou flocos q.b. 

com estas quantidades jamais conseguiria com o escumador ter os nitratos controlados, ou fosfatos.
acho que j podemos dizer que tenho um sistema pr pesadote.

corais esto pobres(quantidade), mas agora como consigo crescer o que eu quiser, posso melhorar e muito....
tambm deitei muita coisa fora....metade do sarco vai ter de sair (akgum quer?)



As pseudoanthias , pelo seu tamanho comem que se farta.
Isto  tambm para verificar o comportamento do filtro com aumento em carga orgnica.
aguentou at um peixe morto sem pestanejar (uma anthia), deve ter finado 1-2 dias depois de chegar, estava mais fraquinha.
nitratos minimos, mas agora consigo os ter visiveis, os fosfatos  que nem v.los
logo fao mais teste.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

podem ver retirei grande parte dos corais, agora  deixar crescer de novo.



retirei corais moles, para deixar espao para sps...
e continuo com as pragas das xenias, e no as consigo irradicar...
joe juice?

----------


## AntnioAfonso

Ol bom dia Antonio Vitor
o teu sistema cada vez me convence mais, est muito bom.
um dia destes gostava de fazer outra visita.
um abrao
afonso

----------


## Antnio Vitor

quando quiseres agora de manh dava.

O sistema ficou com peixeirada a mais, no sabia que a pseudoanthias ia provocar essa sesao de multido.
bastou 6 peixes malucos, alis 5 porque um finou.
tambm ficou meio vazio, mas  essa a ideia, os corais  que tm de fazer prencher o espao vertical e no a rocha...

Abrao e obrigado.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> podem ver retirei grande parte dos corais, agora  deixar crescer de novo.
> 
> 
> 
> retirei corais moles, para deixar espao para sps...
> e continuo com as pragas das xenias, e no as consigo irradicar...
> joe juice?


 :Ol:  ... em principio no! ... o sumo do joe pode ter algum efeito mas quando se pode fazer a coisa pela via natural  prefervel. H pelo menos uma espcie de nudibrnquios especializada em xnias... ou seja, o seu alimento especfico so as xnias e nada mais ... da que se no as tiverem para se alimentarem no subsistem ... os nudibrnquios em causa so os da famlia Aeolidae ... Gnero Phyllodesmium ... mas cuidado porque so especficos e assim sendo se no obtiveres a espcie certa vo comer o coral errado (geralmente s comem corais moles e/ou gorgnias)... na pgina 347 do livro Marine Invertebrates do Ronald Shimek ... ISBN 1-890087-bb-1 tem uma imagem da Phyllodesmium especifica para xenias. Se no me enganei na identificao,  a Phyllodesmium rudmani que de resto se assemelha muito com as xenias ao ponto de que se no se mexer passa por uma xenia! aqui podes ver uma fotografada no mar a comer uma xenia e podes ver o quanto se parece com a comida...neste caso a xenia ... seria como se te parecesses com um jaquinzinho quando estivesses a degustar um  :Wink:  :SbSourire:  ou uma caneca de cerveja quando a estivesses a beber :SbBiere5:  ... penso que j percebes a analogia do mimetismo... :SbSourire: 
Frequentemente tais nudibrnquios so designados nas listas justamente como xenia eating nudibrach... aqui tens mais imagens do bicho ... aqui tens mais informao...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink: 
Post Scriptum: Lembra-te que os nudibrnquios no exactamente fceis de manter... mas acredito que tu consegues...nem que tenhas de usar investigao operacional que sabes fazer!!!

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Ol:  Vitor

Empresto-te o meu "Desjardini"...faz-lhes a barba em trs tempos  :yb665: 
Um abrao

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntnioAfonso

Antonio Vitor 
hoje j no d pois apareceu-me o pra-brisas partido (um risco at meio) e tenho de ir tratar do assunto.
A Chaetodon Auriga tambm adora chnias e outros corais tipo Euphylias etc.
Posso emprestar o bicho
um abrao

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Antonio Vitor 
> hoje j no d pois apareceu-me o pra-brisas partido (um risco at meio) e tenho de ir tratar do assunto.
> A Chaetodon Auriga tambm adora chnias e outros corais tipo Euphylias etc.
> Posso emprestar o bicho
> um abrao


tirava a minha euphylia para baixo e deixava o bicho papar as xenias, agora o problema era depois a captura...
tenho uma extrema dificuldade em apanhar os peixes, s se esse peixe se deixar apanhar facilmente.
domingo e segunda vou estar em casa, acho...nunca se sabe...a gente combina isso para um desses dias.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Vitor
> 
> Empresto-te o meu "Desjardini"...faz-lhes a barba em trs tempos 
> Um abrao
> 
> Jorge Neves


Obrigado Jorge, era uma boa desculpa para ir a a Santo andr...
 :Wink: 
Abraos!
Antnio Vitor

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> ... em principio no! ... o sumo do joe pode ter algum efeito mas quando se pode fazer a coisa pela via natural  prefervel. H pelo menos uma espcie de nudibrnquios especializada em xnias... ou seja, o seu alimento especfico so as xnias e nada mais ... da que se no as tiverem para se alimentarem no subsistem ... os nudibrnquios em causa so os da famlia Aeolidae ... Gnero Phyllodesmium ... mas cuidado porque so especficos e assim sendo se no obtiveres a espcie certa vo comer o coral errado (geralmente s comem corais moles e/ou gorgnias)... na pgina 347 do livro Marine Invertebrates do Ronald Shimek ... ISBN 1-890087-bb-1 tem uma imagem da Phyllodesmium especifica para xenias. Se no me enganei na identificao,  a Phyllodesmium rudmani que de resto se assemelha muito com as xenias ao ponto de que se no se mexer passa por uma xenia! aqui podes ver uma fotografada no mar a comer uma xenia e podes ver o quanto se parece com a comida...neste caso a xenia ... seria como se te parecesses com um jaquinzinho quando estivesses a degustar um  ou uma caneca de cerveja quando a estivesses a beber ... penso que j percebes a analogia do mimetismo...
> Frequentemente tais nudibrnquios so designados nas listas justamente como xenia eating nudibrach... aqui tens mais imagens do bicho ... aqui tens mais informao...
> 
> Pedro Nuno 
> Post Scriptum: Lembra-te que os nudibrnquios no exactamente fceis de manter... mas acredito que tu consegues...nem que tenhas de usar investigao operacional que sabes fazer!!!


lol
Obrigado Pedro!
Como sempre um manancial de informao!

investigao operacional hehe!

Um trecho de uma entrevista h muitos anos, numa empresa de distribuo e logistica (onde o curso encaixava perfeitamente..quer dizer achava eu...)

"mas isso serve para qu?"
"para dar aulas"?

s um pequeno exemplo como portugal est atrasado hoje e estava h 10 anos...relacionado com a tal operational research (que bsicamente  a cincia para reduzir custos...de uma forma simplista, ou melhor a cincia para ajudar na tomada de decises importantes)

fiz no google esta pesquisa...
Google

operational research british airways
observem este link que apareceu:
BA Recruitment

repara nisto:




> Strategy :
>  Operational Research 
>  Revenue Management 
>  Business Planning 
>  Fleet Planning 
>  Network Planning 
>  Policy and Economics 
>  Profile - Mike 
>  Profile - Ian 
> ...


A tal investigao operacional foi inventada pelos americanos para vencer o hitler... e optimizar as unidades de combate...

Vamos fazer o mesmo uma pesquisa no google com investigao operacional e TAP...
lol

google:
Google

vejam os links que aparecem...
depois dizem que tm prejuizos....e a british airways aguenta-se com maiores salrios...

h 10 anos no havia ningum da tal rea na TAP... e hoje tambm no...julgo eu...
O que  hilariante...na altura enviei um curriculo ao qual no me passaram qualquer cartucho...
 :Big Grin: 

Neste momento, estou muito bem obrigado, mas fora da rea... e sem o investimento que o estado colocou em mim, a ser usado em beneficio do pais...
mas prontos...
vai andando e viva o FMI.

Para terem uma ideia sei que a british airways tem um edificio com vrios andares com pessoal da minha rea...a tap tem....
lol prejuizos.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

BBC News - British Airways in first profit for two years

A british airways com lucros...
 :Big Grin: 
claro...
tambm os americanos ganharam aos alemes...

http://www.orssa.org.za/wiki/pmwiki....y.EarlyHistory




> International Background
> 
> The origins of Operations Research (OR) during the Second World War (1939 - 1945) to support the Allies' war efforts have been documented extensively, both with regard to the United Kingdom (for example [27; 36] ) and the United States of America (for example [29; 30] ). In the United Kingdom Prof. P.M.S. Blackett provided strong leadership in a group which was sometimes facetiously referred to as "Blackett's circus". It is of interest to note that some South African scientists were members of "Blackett's circus", for example Professors Solly Zuckerman [36] and F.R.N. Nabarro [28]. At the outbreak of the war another South African, Dr. B.F.J. Schonland, professor in geophysics at the University of the Witwatersrand and an internationally recognised expert on lightning, was responsible for organising the Special Signals Service for the South African Defence Force, especially with regard to the development and application of radar. He was later seconded to the British armed services with the rank of brigadier and became superintendent of the British Army Operational Research Group. Later he became scientific adviser to General B.L. Montgomery with the 21st Army Group during the invasion of Europe in 1944 [26].
> 
> The first learned societies for OR were established after the war. The first was the Operational Research Club (later the Operational Research Society) in 1948 in the United Kingdom. In the United States of America the Operations Research Society of America (ORSA) followed in 1952 and the Institute for Management Sciences in 1954. The respective main journals of these three societies, namely the Operational Research Quarterly (later renamed as Journal of Operational Research), Journal of the Operations Research Society of America (later renamed as Operations Research) and Management Science, appeared roughly at the same time. Together with journals such as the Naval Research Logistics Quarterly (later renamed as Naval Research Logistics) they helped to introduce the theory and applications of OR to an international audience. With the increasing interest in OR there also arose a need for more international co-operation. The first international conference on OR was held in England in 1957 [12] and this was followed in 1959 by the founding of the International Federation of Operational Research Societies (IFORS) [30]. At the first of these conferences there was only one attendee from South Africa (and in fact from Africa), namely R.R. Tusenius [12,32], then of the CSIR and later professor of Business Management and Administration at the University of Stellenbosch. The most important publication of IFORS in that period was probably International Abstracts in Operations Research, which from 1961 published abstracts of articles and books on OR from all over the world. Abstracts of articles and books which appeared up to 1961 may be found in the four volumes of J.H. Batchelor's well-known bibliographies [9].


 hilariante como os nossos empresrios desprezam completamente a cincia, e fazem as coisas em cima do joelho.
A diferena entre sociedades avanadas e as outras  o uso ou no da matemtica...claro que a nossa averso  matemtica, aparece quando os miudos, dizem...a matemtica no serve para nada...

tal como os meus entrevistadores, com total ignorncia, a perguntar se era para dar aulas.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

J que me picastes Pedro, hehehe...

vou s dar um pequeno exemplo para a malta compreender de uma forma simples...que  que esto a falar?

h uns anos os CTT encomendaram um trabalho de OR a uma universidade do canad, com muito prestigio na rea.

era apenas, organizar os percursos dos correios pelas ruas de lisboa, horas e etc...

custou bastante dinheiro na altura (perto de 100 000 dolares se no me falha a memoria), dava para pagar estagirios por 30 anos ao preo que eles custam...era uma tarefa simples...

um computador, no conseguia fazer o trabalho nem em 1 milho de anos, muitas combinaes...s com a matemtica.

Ao fim do ano deu lucros esse investimento, reduziram custos!
s um exemplo...
claro que as variveis se alteram, tm que comprar outro trabalho  tal universidade do canad?
podiam ter pessoas a trabalhar para isso, bastava equipas de 2-3...e podiam fazer para todas as cidades do pais...
lol
enfim viva o FMI.

um link em portugus...
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Investi...3o_operacional

Deveria tambm existir no estado pessoas da minha rea, julgo que se existirem esto apenas no instituto de estatistica, a fazer estatistica, mas dvido, j que a entrada  pelo factor C, lembro-me do paulo portas, liderar uma empresa de sondagens, mas que  que o homem percebe de matemtica...




> Estudou no Colgio de So Joo de Brito e licenciou-se em Direito, pela Universidade Catlica Portuguesa





> Este caso tambm parece ter ligaes com a alegada gesto danosa por parte de Paulo Portas, quando este geria a empresa de sondagens Amostra, quando uma alegada carta de Jos Braga Gonalves veio a pblico.


Os politicos precisam de bom pessoal no estado, no  de boys, mas pessoal profissional apartidrio para ajudar estes deficientes mentais, a governar o pais...
prontos j desabafei...

O problema  que sem enxergar nada e com teorias da tretas, doutrinas por sei l quem ou o qu?
FMI?
e rodeados de amigos (os boys) vo tomando decises nefastas para o pais, ou ento so uns grandes criminosos, e tm de ter  amigos  volta se calhar  isso!
tipo mafia italiana...
 :Big Grin: 

submarinos...???
onde pra 34 milhes de euros?

offshore onde?
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paulo_Portas

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Este no foi meu professor, mas eu reconheo a fronte...
Jos Manuel Pinto Paixo


devia andar a dar apoio a cursos de mestrados ou a doutoramentos na altura ou em investigaes teoricas...

 deste tipo de pessoas, que devia ir para TAPs e afins, para as rentabilizar...



> Nascido a 9.10.50 em Faro (Portugal), licenciou-se, em 1973, em Matemticas pela Faculdade de Cincias da
> Universidade de Lisboa (FCUL). Em 1984, obteve o PhD pela Universidade de Londres, no Imperial College of Science
> and Technology. Professor Catedrtico da FCUL onde, desde 1973, tem desenvolvido actividade de ensino e
> investigao, e onde realizou provas de agregao em 1990.


leiam:
http://www.fc.ul.pt/sites/eleicoes/d...aio09_JMPP.pdf
o curriculo do homem.

no qual em 1998 apresentou uma conferncia em braga...
Este problema  antigo.




> “A Greve dos Pilotos da TAP - um caso de dfice matemtico”, comunicao apresentada no Encontro da
> Sociedade Portuguesa de Matemtica, Braga, 1998


Concordo com o homem...este devia estar no estado junto com os politicos e com um martelo com um gume para lhes dar na cabea.

Pera ele j esteve no governo...
lol
no sabia:



> XV Governo exercendo, de Abril a Outubro de 2003, as funes de Secretrio de Estado Adjunto do
> Ministro da Cincia e do Ensino Superior


mas estava a incomdar muito...s 6 mesitos...
lol

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Voltando ao assunto e deixando de novo o offtopic...
sorry...

testes hoje: dia 12/8/11

nitratos: 0.5 ppm (desceu... apenas o acelerar do filtro...este reage em crescimento quando h mais nitratos e menos quando h menos...
quando me aparece cianos no filtro, sei que tenho os nitratos a 0.

Fosfatos: 0.

Clcio 440 ppm.
Magnsio est ptimo 1350 ppm
KH: ligeiramente baixo 7

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Comprei o teste organics da salifert, e sinceramente de todos os testes da salifert  o que  mais dificil de trabalhar...
> 
> A quantidade de material orgnico,  supostamente dada pela quantidade de gotas de um dos reagentes at que fique com um tom leve de amarelo...
> E  a que est o problema...leve...
> 
> coloquei um gota e ficou...muitissimo leve... ser que  isto?
> terei to poucos "orgnicos"?
> 
> mais outra e outra e outra...
> ...


 :Ol:  o teste  complicado de ler... penso que poder resultar melhor em sistemas com gua muito recente e mesmo a s durante pouco tempo... seja como for usa antes isto (Shimadzu TOC 5000) e deves conseguir melhores resultados...
Se te dirigires aos servios de investigao da faculdade de cincias a em Lisboa talvez possas conseguir que te faam os testes ... o principio de testes (pelo menos o que eu conheo) envolve o uso de fibras muito especificas para a recolha dos compostos na amostra ... o teste leva pelo menos 1 hora a fazer durante a qual a fibra  imersa na amostra e depois  aquecida em estufa prpria a varias temperaturas que vo volatilizando os compostos ao longo de um tubo capilar ai de 60 metros ou mais se no me falha a memria e como cada composto tem uma temperatura especfica de volatilizao ou evaporao, deixa a sua "marca" no cromatgrafo ...
Eu tenho um amigo Blgaro que  investigador aqui na faculdade de cincias do Porto a quem vou propor a ideia dado que a rea de investigao em que ele actua presentemente  na rea de gesto ambiental e est a desenvolver trabalho na deteco de hidrocarbonetos na gua e tem j longo currculo nesta rea de deteco de compostos txicos na gua. A semana passada fez uma visita guiada ao meu filho na universidade porque o meu filho gosta de qumica, biologia, etc... e foi muito interessante tanto para o meu filho como para mim (e deu-me ideias  :yb665: ).

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> o teste  complicado de ler... penso que poder resultar melhor em sistemas com gua muito recente e mesmo a s durante pouco tempo... seja como for usa antes isto (Shimadzu TOC 5000) e deves conseguir melhores resultados...
> Se te dirigires aos servios de investigao da faculdade de cincias a em Lisboa talvez possas conseguir que te faam os testes ... o principio de testes (pelo menos o que eu conheo) envolve o uso de fibras muito especificas para a recolha dos compostos na amostra ... o teste leva pelo menos 1 hora a fazer durante a qual a fibra  imersa na amostra e depois  aquecida em estufa prpria a varias temperaturas que vo volatilizando os compostos ao longo de um tubo capilar ai de 60 metros ou mais se no me falha a memria e como cada composto tem uma temperatura especfica de volatilizao ou evaporao, deixa a sua "marca" no cromatgrafo ...
> Eu tenho um amigo Blgaro que  investigador aqui na faculdade de cincias do Porto a quem vou propor a ideia dado que a rea de investigao em que ele actua presentemente  na rea de gesto ambiental e est a desenvolver trabalho na deteco de hidrocarbonetos na gua e tem j longo currculo nesta rea de deteco de compostos txicos na gua. A semana passada fez uma visita guiada ao meu filho na universidade porque o meu filho gosta de qumica, biologia, etc... e foi muito interessante tanto para o meu filho como para mim (e deu-me ideias ).
> 
> Pedro Nuno


posso tentar, mas j algum tempo no vou  faculdade...
mas no entanto tenho um amigo que est agora a tirar o mestrado com 37 anos...
 :Big Grin: 
peo a ele para ver o que se arranja.

----------


## António Vitor

Voltei a pôr a webcam...
mas ainda não está com a resolução que antes tinha...depois mudo isso.

vejam se funciona...
no explorer ou no videolan...
façam isto:
mms://85.139.166.182:9001/
deverá dar...

Crio depois uma conta dyndns, o modem da zon o myhub, é uma brisa para configurar comparando com o da meo..
 :Big Grin: 
No entanto não dou ao pessoal, será apenas mais privada, enquanto não mudar de ip no entanto podem ver...

Eu deduzo que funcione se não dizem nada...
estou a usar o webcam xp, depois de instalado clico no link webcam xp windows media, tem a opção para dar em filme.

----------


## António Vitor

Se não dizem nada é porque funciona...
agora está de "noite"

uso o programa webcam xp que é de borla para 1 camera.
o myhub da zon é uma brisa comparando com o router da meo.
apenas tive que abrir esta porta que estou a usar, uma brisa....repito
foi logo á primeira.
o bom da meo era que tinha mais upload e para estas coisas é importante.

depois é usar a conta do dyndns, para fixar o ip, mas vou querer ter isto mais privado desta vez...enquanto não mudar de ip podem ver.

não sei como vai isto das cameras, mas calculo que já existam a 4 megaipexels ao preço que comprei esta.
não houve melhoria foi na minha largura de banda de saida.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Antonio Vitor bom dia
vê-se perfeitamente a câmara está apontada para a sump , tenho inveja desses mangues, pois o meu "finou-se"....
escolhe um dia para eu fazer uma pequena visita.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Antonio Vitor bom dia
> vê-se perfeitamente a câmara está apontada para a sump , tenho inveja desses mangues, pois o meu "finou-se"....
> escolhe um dia para eu fazer uma pequena visita.
> um abraço
> afonso


fixe, tenho aqui duas cameras e conseguia ter 1 só para a sump outra por exemplo para o aquário.
o programa que eu estou a usar é free e não deixa, mas vou tentar arranjar alternativas á borliu...

sábado e domingo acho que podes vir aqui...
 :Wink: 
ou até antes mas só da parte da manhã...
amanhã dava da parte da manhã.
Se quiseres diz qualquer coisa...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Dá para ver bem, está tudo calminho na Sump  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Dá para ver bem, está tudo calminho na Sump


muito parado...agora fica apontada mais para cima...
 :Big Grin: 

quem quiser pode ver eu a dar papa aos peixes...agora...

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite
está impecável vê-se muito bem.
eu só vejo um Bangai quedê o outro? 
parece estar tudo a funcionar conforme pretendes.
um abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

quando deste comer aos peixes até me assustei, pois vi uma grande sombra preta á frente ah! ah! depois viu-se perfeitamente a tua mão dentro do aquário

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá boa noite
> está impecável vê-se muito bem.
> eu só vejo um Bangai quedê o outro? 
> parece estar tudo a funcionar conforme pretendes.
> um abraço


Obrigado António.
Sempre tive só um, está á espera dos outros 6 que estão em baixo a crescer...
 :Big Grin: 
tenho é 2 pajamas

Tenho algas, razoáveis, mas sempre em numero que eu acho natural, acho artificial um ambiente sem algas...até porque o filtro de algas, tem o inconviniente, de aumentar os esporos das ditas...
Para os corais tanto se lhes deu, mas tinha bastante menos antes de mexer, o numero cresceu, isto porque revirei as rochas, e a coralina demora a aparecer.
E possivelmente existe menos concorrencia dos corais...

Neste processo até morreu uma das pseudoanthias que comprei há 2 semanas, mas nem nitratos nem nada...
tudo se consome aqui...
lol
Agora que apareceram mais algas, o ouriço tem andado entretido, e a "dory" anda maluca e a crescer bem...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Ok está esclarecido.
estou satisfeito com as imagens, de facto vê-se muito bem.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Está muito giro. Eu também consigo ver. Já não fui foi a tempo de ver a alimentação que esqueci-me que estava no firefox e não deu...

E acho que o aqua está melhor assim. A Montipora verde é que pelo ângulo da webcam parece um pouco estranha... Parece que "toma para si" demasiado do layout, não sei se me explico bem.

----------


## António Vitor

> Está muito giro. Eu também consigo ver. Já não fui foi a tempo de ver a alimentação que esqueci-me que estava no firefox e não deu...
> 
> E acho que o aqua está melhor assim. A Montipora verde é que pelo ângulo da webcam parece um pouco estranha... Parece que "toma para si" demasiado do layout, não sei se me explico bem.


desfiz-me de grande parte dela...mas mesmo assim...
 :Big Grin: 

há que dar tempo ao resto dos corais...para crescerem.

conseguem ver algum pearling, até a coralina despeja oxigénio.
prova que os leds funcionam bem...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Isto está desligado agora a webcam, é para mim...e sou egoista...
nah...estou a brincar....
 :Wink: 

sou capaz de ligar isto depois pró pessoal....o problema é a privacidade, tenho miudos e podem mexer na camera...

possivelmente fica sempre desligado só se arranjar maneira de colocar uma camera bem fixa...

ou fica ligado esporadicamente quando me apetecer.
porque gasta largura de banda para outras coisas...

Por causa disto  (da webcam) comprei um netbook, desses computadores mais pequenos.

finalmente desceram de preço e tenho soluções no mercado melhores bem melhores a todos os niveis que as soluções da intel. e o GPU desgraçado deles, com um ion estaria bem servido mas custa custa...o dobro...

Por pouco mais de 200 euros, tenho um netbook com cpu e gpu integrado que faz 1080p?
lê blurays (se tiver um leitor ligado) e dá para jogar um joguinho em directx11?
ao nivel de uma ps3, ou melhor ainda, mas portatil e ao preço de uma psp (praticamente)
 :Big Grin: 





E depois dá para ver o meu AQUÀRIO?

agora com zon tenho milhares de hubs no pais e com o wireless disto consigo ter net praticamente onde existir tv cabo.

aqui na minha casa, apanho 2 pessoas que já aderiram...
 :Big Grin: 
tenho mais sinal que o meu próprio hub, deve ser o vizinho do lado.

a bateria dura 8 horas?
prontos tá comprado.

um com o cpu AMD C30 (que parece pior no papel que um pentium 3), mas porque tem um muitissimo melhor GPU, cilindra na minha opinião a intel... finalmente.

isto porque quando precisas de power....é em video e nos jogos...não é nos browsers...e aqui entra o GPU....

não consigo comprar telemoveis de topo....
 :Big Grin: 
pc's (a baixo preço) ainda consigo...e fazem mais sentido nunca conseguiria comprar um telemovel nem com um ecrã destes, nem com este poder, nem....com este preço...e duvido que consiga com 3g ver a minha webcam sem soluços.

E básicamente tenho fobia a androids e a sistemas operativos estranhos...
 :Smile: 
continuar a usar um telemovel que custou 10 euros....e quando preciso levo o pc no bolso...literalmente.
isto sim é um pc portátil os outros são completamente cilindrados por pc's a baixo preço...e não são portáteis...

a grande maioria não cosneguiriam jogar a este nivel, gpu's da intel é mesmo para rir...

----------


## António Vitor

Isto do intel versus amd, com este tipo de computadores da treta (mas pelo menos muitissimo melhores que telemoveis mesmo de topo), faz-me lembrar o commodore amiga e os 286 e 386 da altura...

como era possivel um cpu a 7 mhz de 1980 ter melhores jogos que um pc mais caro 5x o preço deste, em 1990.

com cpu's a 33 mhz e mais, e de 1990.
 :Big Grin: 

É aquela maxima, "o todo é maior que a soma das partes"

A intel está a anos luz da amd, no que diz respeito aos GPU's, a AMD comprou a ATI e fez muitissimo bem.
tão depressa não apanham a AMD, demoraram uns 3-4 anos a apanhar a AMD ao nivel dos processadores (e a ultrapassar), agora deduzo que possa acontecer o mesmo, mas a distância é bem maior.

é aqui que está o futuro dos pc's, integração e aproximação ao mundo dos telemoveis, faz mesmo muito sentido colocar um gpu no mesmo die do cpu, a partilhar coisas como cache.

Em vez de ter de comprar um cpu+gpu compra-se um cpu com tudo...
A intel tem disponivel um desses produtos, mas realmente...fica a anos luz.
embora em benchmarks sintéticos possa vencer ao C-30/c-50 da AMD.

mais uns videos:

O toshiba é o AMD, o que está ao lado da acer é intel neste tipo de aplicação o C-30 é igual, tem é menos cores.

----------


## António Vitor

mms://85.139.166.182:9001/

fiz uma mudança radical no layout...
segui este modelo:
Aquário Natural

sim o site é da minha autoria...
lol

triangular...
é altura de tentar usar alguns modelos do aquário "natural"

logo posto testes digam coisas...
isto só acende lá pás 22:00

----------


## António Vitor

Espero que tenha parado agora com as remodelações...
mudei de novo o layout.

depois meto foto ou filme...

testes:
nitratos=2.5 ppm (curiosamente subiu depois de tpa)
po4=N.d. não detectado
cálcio: desceu 380 (liguei de novo o reactor de cálcio)
magnésio =baixou também 1220 (coloquei 300 gramas de cloreto de magnésio hexahidratado)
KH=5 estava baixo (reactor de cálcio desligado há algum tempo)

agora desprezei um bocado o filtro de algas (e o aquário), e um grande bocado do manto de algas desprendeu sozinho.
ou seja as camadas inferiores das algas deixam de apanhar luz e apodrecem...quanto mais grosso for o tapete mais isto acontece.

não é mal algum...porque a camada superior cresce mais rápido, mas pode desprender, que foi o que aconteceu.
diria que 1 vez por semana tirar as camadas mais grossas serve.
há algum tempo (desde que mencionei neste topico que o tinha feito, que não tirava algas)

diria que tirei um volume de 300 ml de algas, comprimidas.
 :Big Grin: 

Acho que já posso mesmo dizer que isto é para além de viável, mais eficiente a retirar nutrientes, é que desde que comprei umas anthias que tenho dado congelado todos os dias 2x ao dia...e mais flocos...
tenho peixeirada a mais, e eu não sou modesto a dar de comer é um daqueles sistemas que é necessário o tal sistema de filtração de topo...
lol

Mas dúvido que haja no mercado escumador à altura. ou no futuro...
não estou a ser polémico, só a dizer o que penso.

Claro que cada caso é um caso, e como não existem modelos de algae scrubber no mercado, diria que comparações são complicadas.
O meu não encrava, quem quiser vir aqui ver fica a perceber porquê.

é mais económico....com 4 leds tenho 12 watts talvez de consumo...
um escumador de topo gastaria bastante mais na bomba.

Agora nem tudo são flores, existem óbviamente mais esporos de algas, de toda a espécie no aquário, para os malucos da limpeza e que objetam qualquer e toda a alga, este pode não ser um bom processo.
Se bem que eu não tinha menos algas, com o escumador...(dou comida a mais)
e tinha na altura metade da massa de peiexes e dava menos comida (agora dou mais por causa das pesudoanthias)

menos nutrientes menos hipoteses de ter algas...mas a verdade é que terei bem mais esporos de algas no sistema...

A solução que eu tenho é de usar um ouriço.
este meu não passa fome, já cá anda há 2 anos e contente da vida...
Claro podem comprar peixes herbivoros, mas estes são selectivos em relação às algas.

Mas as algas são as nossas amigas...
 :Big Grin: 
repito as algas são nossas amigas...não lutem contra elas, como dizia o outro:
"Se não as consegues vencer, junta-te a elas..."
lol

----------


## António Vitor

agora é deixar que tudo cresça...
nas minhas remodelações tire alguns corais, e nesta parti sem querer parte das montiporas entre outros...
 :Frown: 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bURxzY-NPE...0/100_2647.JPG

metade dos peixes nãpo estão nesta foto...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> agora é deixar que tudo cresça...
> nas minhas remodelações tire alguns corais, e nesta parti sem querer parte das montiporas entre outros...
> 
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bURxzY-NPE...0/100_2647.JPG
> 
> metade dos peixes nãpo estão nesta foto...


O layout parece muito melhor visto desse ângulo.

Como já te tinha dito as outras vistas eram demasiado bidimensionais.

Está excelente! :SbOk5:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

:Palmas:  Layout muito melhor!

A costela dos plantados emergiu  :SbOk: 

Quanto ao resto... "São outros quinhentos!"  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> agora é deixar que tudo cresça...
> nas minhas remodelações tire alguns corais, e nesta parti sem querer parte das montiporas entre outros...
> 
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bURxzY-NPE...0/100_2647.JPG
> 
> metade dos peixes nãpo estão nesta foto...


 :Olá:  Começa a ter aspecto de um recife ... mas tens de te ver livre de alguns corais como sejam as xenias ... e sugiro que alivies o monte de pedras corrido ... terás melhor circulação de água, melhor aspecto natural e não o aspecto de um monte de pedras que rolou da arriba do recife na sequência de um tsunami ...  :yb624:  :yb624:  ... fica a sugestão. 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Começa a ter aspecto de um recife ... mas tens de te ver livre de alguns corais como sejam as xenias ... e sugiro que alivies o monte de pedras corrido ... terás melhor circulação de água, melhor aspecto natural e não o aspecto de um monte de pedras que rolou da arriba do recife na sequência de um tsunami ...  ... fica a sugestão. 
> 
> Pedro Nuno



emtão um monte de pedras que rolou da arriba de um recife não é natural?
 :Big Grin: 
aiai....

Isso do aliviar já não sei a moda da malta é menos rocha menos rocha, mas eu sou um bocado do contra como toda a gente sabe...
hehehe!!!

Agora a sério, obrigado pelas dicas Pedro, já tirei muita pedra, a circulação assim é boa, até reduzi a vortech.
 :Wink: 

Obrigado também ao Nuno e Ricardo pelo input, fico contente por terem gostado.

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Layouts, há muitos... e ao longo da vida dos nossos aquários eles irão mudar...
Ao longo dos últimos 7 anos, as ideias evoluíram de paredão para quase sem rocha... :Coradoeolhos: 

Agora dá-se mais primazia ao espaço que os peixes têm para nadar...
Ao invés de muitos corais, dá-se agora primazia às colónias de corais...

Quantos aos escumadores... bom, estamos noutra onda  :SbSourire2: 
Temos que nos encontrar em breve!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde António
> 
> Layouts, há muitos... e ao longo da vida dos nossos aquários eles irão mudar...
> Ao longo dos últimos 7 anos, as ideias evoluíram de paredão para quase sem rocha...
> 
> Agora dá-se mais primazia ao espaço que os peixes têm para nadar...
> Ao invés de muitos corais, dá-se agora primazia às colónias de corais...
> 
> Quantos aos escumadores... bom, estamos noutra onda 
> ...


Pedro obrigado!
As modas vão e vem, e geralmente as evoluções são sempre para melhor...
geralmente...
Agora fica assim depois mais á frente logo se vê.

Em relação aos filtros os números são objectivos...não falham...
 :Big Grin: 
E quando quiseres podes vir auqui ter é só dzer uma hora e dia que eu digo se estou disponivel...
ainda tenho aqui o teu frag...
consegues ver?
tem crescido...lentamente mas cresce.

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, o layout está porreiro  :Wink: 

Em relação à quantidade de rocha penso que depende do gosto de cada um. Serve sim para manter pequenos seres filtrantes mas massas porosas podemos por na sump como a siporax.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

João obrigado, mas eu ainda retirei mais pedras.
e fui picado pela porcaria dos fireworms ou bristleworms ou lá o que é...
tenho o dedo inchado, e acho que nunca mas nunca mais enfio as mãos sem luvas.

gostam do meu avatar?
hehehe!

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Vejam o que vos pode acontecer....

http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/fox-...j0RQE.facebook

 :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Morais

O reportar ta literalmente na m**** e no sabe  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Vejam o que vos pode acontecer....
> 
> Reporter Gives Update Covered In Sea Foam


Ora nesse vdeo podes ver a importncia que tem a escumao no meio natural ... neste caso o escumador foi o modelo Irene - Furaco classe 1 (mas tens modelos mais fortes se for necessrio) ... como te sugeri anteriormente guarda o escumador que te pode dar jeito um dia destes como por exemplo estares como esto muitos dos membros da Manhattan reefs sem energia elctrica h j 72 horas ... alguns recorrem a geradores para manter o mnimo a funcionar e como perderam j as algas que tinham em refgios, etc entre outros devido  queda acentuada de temperatura... esto agora a fazer trocas parciais de gua e quando podem ligam o escumador ao gerador (os que os tm  claro) ... fica a sugesto.

... j agora, algum riscou o teu avatar ... esta malta  danada ... est muito feio ... talvez possas l colocar a imagem do filtro de algas ...  :Wink: 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Ora nesse vdeo podes ver a importncia que tem a escumao no meio natural ... neste caso o escumador foi o modelo Irene - Furaco classe 1 (mas tens modelos mais fortes se for necessrio) ... como te sugeri anteriormente guarda o escumador que te pode dar jeito um dia destes como por exemplo estares como esto muitos dos membros da Manhattan reefs sem energia elctrica h j 72 horas ... alguns recorrem a geradores para manter o mnimo a funcionar e como perderam j as algas que tinham em refgios, etc entre outros devido  queda acentuada de temperatura... esto agora a fazer trocas parciais de gua e quando podem ligam o escumador ao gerador (os que os tm  claro) ... fica a sugesto.
> 
> ... j agora, algum riscou o teu avatar ... esta malta  danada ... est muito feio ... talvez possas l colocar a imagem do filtro de algas ... 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


bah...
 :Big Grin: 

Hum...hum...novamente hum....
 :Wink: 
A escumao nos oceanos acontece por vezes, mas dizer que so parte do sistema de reciclagem dos nutrientes dos oceanos,  o mesmo que dizer que salvaterra de magos (lembrei-me de salvaterra porque...no sei...lol)  responsvel pelo dficit nacional...

claro que contribui...mas....lol...salvaterra de magos...
 :Big Grin: 

Se faltar a luz a sump fica isolada do aqurio, e tenho bateria para a minha bomba tunze (que vai desaparecer do mercado americano), para 3-4 dias na boa...
mas  uma de circulao se calhar nem 10W a 12V.

ora as algas, vo-se, mas  aqui que est o busilis da questo, e a resoluo no meu caso  simples...
as macroalgas, no prestam neste paradigma algometro, so as micros, e essas antes de colocar a sump em funcionamento seriam raspadas....
isto depois aparece novamente, so micros...se calhar at respiramos esporos disto... portanto sem problemo...
 :Wink: 

Em relao  imagem muito feia tens razo,  feia e cheira mal, no gosto de ter a sala mal cheirosa!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Sou mesmo do contra p...
 :Big Grin: 

no  que no se encontra o tal netbook com o processador que eu quero em lado nenhum...
enfim...intel atom intel atom...enfim...
nigum pede processador amd c-50?

assim no posso ver o meu aqurio fora de casa...jamais comprarei intel atom, porque:
A-  mais caro
B-  pior para o preo que queria pagar...

portanto ou arranjo o amd C-50 ou no compro nenhum netbook, sou de ideias fixas...


portanto como no vou usar a minha parca largura de banda upload...podem ainda ver a minha webcam, at ter o netbook, se  que vou mesmo comprar...
Quando tiver o netbook C-50 ou outro da AMD com gpu+cpu on die chip. ficar a webcam mais de dominio privado, para meu uso apenas (sou egoista)

como ainda no  o caso...
aqui fica:
mms://85.139.166.182:9001/

enquanto no mudar de ip dinamico.
 :HaEbouriffe: 
 :JmdALEnvers: 

O aqurio neste momento tem apenas metade da rea ocupado com predegulhos, assim at parece que tenho menos peixeirada, exagerei, acho que fica mais sereno o landscape, menos opressivo...sei l...
ainda podem ver o verdete do meu filtro de algas...
lindo verdete!
Parti em cacos a minha montipora capricornis, sem querer, est do lado direito, espero ficar com a montipora desse lado, a fazer de contraste com os pedregulhos com corais do outro lado...vamos ver...

Voltando ao assunto escumador versus o meu filtro...

http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/...scycle-EPA.jpg

A retirada do material orgnica por parte da escumao. no incluiria como forma natural...apenas sinttica nos nossos aqurios.

Como referi anteriormente neste tpico, existem moleculas hidrofbicas e as outras que no so...
O escumador qualquer que este seja s consegue retirar um tipo, e se a memoria no me falha no so as moleculas hidrofbicas as que existem em maior numero.

retira plancton, retira bacterias que possam ser "escumveis", e talvez possa por meio dessa via retirar mais de 50% do DOC, mas nunca mais que isso.

Essa  a minha convico...
agora 100%, s pelas vias naturais, e acho que pode mesmo ser possivel, desde que com condies favorveis.

vias naturais incluiria as cyanobacterias (e as micro-algas, que alimentam o plancton), como as principais responsveis pela recirculao destes nutrientes nos mares, isso e as bacterias que decompoem esses materiais.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> bah...
> 
> 
> Hum...hum...novamente hum....
> 
> A escumao nos oceanos acontece por vezes, mas dizer que so parte do sistema de reciclagem dos nutrientes dos oceanos,  o mesmo que dizer que salvaterra de magos (lembrei-me de salvaterra porque...no sei...lol)  responsvel pelo dficit nacional...
> 
> claro que contribui...mas....lol...salvaterra de magos...
> 
> ...


 :Ol:  Guarda o escumador ... no teu caso  uma redundncia que que pode vir a dar jeito ...

O filtro de algas merece imagem de destaque ... fica a sugesto para o teu avatar ( e ninguem vai fazer grafitis sobre a imagem  :Wink:  )

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Guarda o escumador ... no teu caso  uma redundncia que que pode vir a dar jeito ...
> 
> O filtro de algas merece imagem de destaque ... fica a sugesto para o teu avatar ( e ninguem vai fazer grafitis sobre a imagem  )
> 
> Pedro Nuno


calma...era mais por brincadeira, no sou assim to anti escumador...

meto o avatar de outra coisa mas no do filtro de algas, tambm  feio...
 :Big Grin: 
uma alga seria interessante uma alga mais bonita, tipo uma cianobacteria ou diatomcea.

E a redundncia vai  vida...vou ainda hoje ou amanh vender o meu ATB cnico com a bomba da askoll...
tal como tinha dito sou de ideias fixas... com poucos meses de uso, a bomba  um portento...
uma bomba como deve ser.
Creio que no vou ter dificuldades em vender o escumador...
 :Wink: 

tenho ainda o meu escumador DIY que mesmo assim funciona!
Se for preciso.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> calma...era mais por brincadeira, no sou assim to anti escumador...
> 
> meto o avatar de outra coisa mas no do filtro de algas, tambm  feio...
> 
> uma alga seria interessante uma alga mais bonita, tipo uma cianobacteria ou diatomcea.
> 
> E a redundncia vai  vida...vou ainda hoje ou amanh vender o meu ATB cnico com a bomba da askoll...
> tal como tinha dito sou de ideias fixas... com poucos meses de uso, a bomba  um portento...
> uma bomba como deve ser.
> ...


Como tens o teu escumador FVM (DIY) ficas ento com uma redundncia em vez de duas ... mas  bom e melhor do que no ter redundncias ... :Pracima: 
A imagem do filtro de algas no seria assim to feia como esta mas se queres algas e que seja uma alga bonita ento deixo uma sugesto ...Botryocladia ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tardce




> (...) e que seja uma alga bonita ento deixo uma sugesto ...Botryocladia ...


Concordo Pedro! De facto a Botryocladia  linda!
J a tive no meu aqurio, sim no aqurio, apesar de parecer um refgio... o meu aqurio j esteve assim...  :Smile: 



Pode ter um contra, que so as bolinhas que vo caindo...

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa tardce
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo Pedro! De facto a Botryocladia  linda!
> J a tive no meu aqurio, sim no aqurio, apesar de parecer um refgio... o meu aqurio j esteve assim... 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Ol:  Atendendo a que  para imagem de avatar, as bolas ou pneumatoforos podem cair no avatar  :Wink:  que no deve ser problema ...  :SbSourire:  coloca outro avatar ... no aqurio  diferente, mas como o Antnio Vitor tem experincia de plantados, arranja aquilo bem ... aqui podem ver mais exemplos de algas e sistemas marinhos onde estas se enquadram bem ... podem ainda ver como melhor fica uma trachyphylia sobre a areia ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

De facto Pedro, este quadro vivo, parece-me um bom desafio para o Antnio  :SbOk: 



Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Parem com isso seno um dia destes ainda o vamos ver a injectar CO2 directamente e no no reactor e a colocar fertilizante lquido!  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Parem com isso seno um dia destes ainda o vamos ver a injectar CO2 directamente e no no reactor e a colocar fertilizante lquido!


Isso no d,  o meu ourio dava conta disso em 2 tempos...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Isso no d,  o meu ourio dava conta disso em 2 tempos...


Nah... o Ourio  muito lento... O Vulpinus  que limpava tudo num pice, tinha verdura para uma semana inteira  :SbOk3:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Nah... o Ourio  muito lento... O Vulpinus  que limpava tudo num pice, tinha verdura para uma semana inteira


poix como tenho os dois...

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Link em baixo em alta resoluo para verem os defeitos...
 :Smile: 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-k_1BSCEVMF...0/100_2673.JPG



Agora com mais leds, e menos consumo...hehe...

pessoal, isto decaiu ligeiramente porque no tenho tido muito tempo para isto testes quimicos e porque tambm andei a alterar o landscape e a tirar pedra...muita pedra...
e mudas nada...
 :Big Grin: 
mas parece que agora comeou a melhorar novamente...

ep parece que a encosta de um reef se desprendeu e rolou calhaus pela encosta...
 :Big Grin: 
eu acho que em termos estticos fica bem com o espao que fica em vazio do lado direito e que no ficou na foto...

digam coisas...
ha e sem escumador!

no tou com pachorras para medir testes agora...depende da epca do ano...
lol
amanh vou tentar ...
 :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Conhecendo o teu percurso desde os plantados diria que tens a o melhor aquascaping da tua carreira. Est muito mas muito bom!

O tringulo rectngulo que se percebe no layout gere muitssimo bem e de forma natural o aparente desequilibrio entre a carga visual do lado esquerdo e a ausncia dela do lado direito.

Parabns!!!! :tutasla: 

Espero que os crescimentos no futuro acentuem o efeito.

Por favor no mexas mais!!!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Link em baixo em alta resoluo para verem os defeitos...
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-k_1BSCEVMF...0/100_2673.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Ol:  No est mau, mas pode ficar melhor e tu sabes fazer melhor!!!

Necessitas de "aliviar" o lado direito. Fica muito compacto. Esse paredo de calhaus rolados depois do tsunami, pode ser reparado e no necessitas desta mquina para isso. Fica a sugesto.
Aquele Sarcophyton no canto esquerdo est ali a fazer o qu? Vais retir-lo?

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> No est mau, mas pode ficar melhor e tu sabes fazer melhor!!!
> 
> Necessitas de "aliviar" o lado direito. Fica muito compacto. Esse paredo de calhaus rolados depois do tsunami, pode ser reparado e no necessitas desta mquina para isso. Fica a sugesto.
> Aquele Sarcophyton no canto esquerdo est ali a fazer o qu? Vais retir-lo?
> 
> Pedro Nuno


O Sarco vai ficar  de estimao foi dado pelo meu amigo Pedro Borges da Naturline... se tivesse sido comprado at ia, mas como foi um amigo a oferecer vai ficar!

Vou fazer como o Nuno Prazeres disse stop...seno estrago tudo...
 :Wink: 

Tambm tenho xenias, e no vou as tirar!
ep por muito fcil que estes corais sejam, so giros, e se a malta no gosta, porque so fceis, os animais no tm culpa de serem resistentes...
hehehe!!!

Mas vo ficar apenas num lugar, nada de se espalharem tenho uma tecnica tesourada at  morte...
depois rede para apnhar os bocados....
;D

Agradeo as palavras de ambos...

Se eu sei fazer melhor?
talvez, mas tambm sei fazer pior, e agora fica assim por umas temporadas...
 :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> O Sarco vai ficar  de estimao foi dado pelo meu amigo Pedro Borges da Naturline... se tivesse sido comprado at ia, mas como foi um amigo a oferecer vai ficar!
> 
> Vou fazer como o Nuno Prazeres disse stop...seno estrago tudo...
> 
> 
> Tambm tenho xenias, e no vou as tirar!
> ep por muito fcil que estes corais sejam, so giros, e se a malta no gosta, porque so fceis, os animais no tm culpa de serem resistentes...
> hehehe!!!
> 
> ...


No tenhas medo de inovar  :Wink: 
O Pedro Borges  tambm meu amigo e compreendo bem o que dizes. Mesmo assim tem presente as incompatibilidades entre corais. Procura imagens de locais reais e com a experincia que tens j dos plantados, tens uma boa escola para avanares para um diorama de recife ... toma o teu tempo e vai mais alm, com calma mas vai. Fica a sugesto.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> No tenhas medo de inovar 
> O Pedro Borges  tambm meu amigo e compreendo bem o que dizes. Mesmo assim tem presente as incompatibilidades entre corais. Procura imagens de locais reais e com a experincia que tens j dos plantados, tens uma boa escola para avanares para um diorama de recife ... toma o teu tempo e vai mais alm, com calma mas vai. Fica a sugesto.
> 
> Pedro Nuno


thanks!
 uma ideia, e como nunca mas nunca vou estar parado...hops... pode ser algo para o futuro... 

Abraos!
Antnio Vitor

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> thanks!
>  uma ideia, e como nunca mas nunca vou estar parado...hops... pode ser algo para o futuro... 
> 
> Abraos!
> Antnio Vitor


 :Ol:  ... se algum  capaz de fazer um diorama, tu pela escola que tens s capaz ... sugiro para comeares que estudes isto:

Red Sea 2007

RED SEA - Revisitado

 Red Sea - Abril 2007

Maldivas Abril 2010

Fica a sugesto

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> ... se algum  capaz de fazer um diorama, tu pela escola que tens s capaz ... sugiro para comeares que estudes isto:
> 
> Red Sea 2007
> 
> RED SEA - Revisitado
> 
>  Red Sea - Abril 2007
> 
> Maldivas Abril 2010
> ...


Obrigado Pedro, realmente uma excelente sugesto...vou investigar!

Abraos!
Antnio Vitor

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Como no tenho peristltica yet, aumentei o dbito de saida do reactor de clcio, assim tenho tambm mais co2 no aqurio (yaicks), gasto mais co2, mas pelo menos no encrava a saida deste, com acumulao de co2 l dentro...no tem encravado...No d para meter sonda de pH no reactor...

acho que vou mesmo conceber outro diy desta vez para o bailling vamos ver como ser esta peristltica para eu ver a qualidade da mesma...mandei vir s uma.

agora fica assim pode ser que os corais gostem...e pode ser que o reaector no encrave...
tem sido o meu problema a me perseguir...

quando encrava a saida do reactor o co2 continua...e dissolve quantidades massias de clcio e carbonatos, e quando desencrava tenho verdadeiros swings nestes parametros...uma tortura.


Neste momento:
clcio uns 460 ppm.
KH =8
nitratos=2.5 (baixou ligeiramente...ou mantev-se)
PO4 (claro nada)
magnsio: bem nunca me deu to alto...1500....
???

----------


## Antnio Vitor

bviamente que o aumento do no3, deveu-se ao uso extensivo de congelados...
todos os dias ai o mesmo que o meu dedo minimo do p (talvez mais ligeiramente)

agora os fosfatos como no os tenho, cheira-me que so eles a inibirem a reduo de nitratos...
reparem que o meu algae scrubber pode ser potenciado com aumento de uma luz do outro lado.
julgo que nem preciso disso!
 :Big Grin: 

Tenho  de aumentar o uso de flocos, parece que estes costumam ter mais fosfatos em mdia que os congelados que uso, e portanto aumentam os fosfatos, ao ponto das algas ficarem menos inibidas e crescerem mais...

percebem?
Sem PO4 nada cresce e o no3 aumenta....com po4, desaparece no3 e po4.

posso tambm adicionar fosfatos e verificar o desenvolvimento do no3 a longo prazo...
ESTOU A FALAR A SRIO...meter fosfatos de uma forma quimica...
lol

no havia condicionadores, para retirar a amnia que eram fabricados com moleculas com fosforo na sua estrutura?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> óbviamente que o aumento do no3, deveu-se ao uso extensivo de congelados...
> todos os dias ai o mesmo que o meu dedo minimo do pé (talvez mais ligeiramente)
> 
> agora os fosfatos como não os tenho, cheira-me que são eles a inibirem a redução de nitratos...
> reparem que o meu algae scrubber pode ser potenciado com aumento de uma luz do outro lado.
> julgo que nem preciso disso!
> 
> 
> Tenho é de aumentar o uso de flocos, parece que estes costumam ter mais fosfatos em média que os congelados que uso, e portanto aumentam os fosfatos, ao ponto das algas ficarem menos inibidas e crescerem mais...
> ...


Ganda maluco! Adicionar silicato já ouvi, agora fosfatos é novidade. Apesar das algas, também terás bactérias e estas últimas podem dar-te conta do nitrato principalmente se tiveres uma fonte de carbono como o vodka, açucar ou alguma coisa mais sofisticada tipo biopellets.

Não paras quieto! :yb624: 

Que tal deixares a coisa como está durante uns meses?

----------


## António Vitor

> Ganda maluco! Adicionar silicato já ouvi, agora fosfatos é novidade. Apesar das algas, também terás bactérias e estas últimas podem dar-te conta do nitrato principalmente se tiveres uma fonte de carbono como o vodka, açucar ou alguma coisa mais sofisticada tipo biopellets.
> 
> Não paras quieto!
> 
> Que tal deixares a coisa como está durante uns meses?


Calma só estava a divagar...
possivelmente só vou fazer com flocos e ver se desce...
ou seja mudar de alimentaçção...agora tenho de treinar as pseudoanthias a comer flocos...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Calma só estava a divagar...
> possivelmente só vou fazer com flocos e ver se desce...
> ou seja mudar de alimentaçção...agora tenho de treinar as pseudoanthias a comer flocos...


O teu escumador ajuda-te a tirar isso  :Wink:  ... combinado com as algas e vodka poderá ser uma boa solução ... fica sugestão

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> O teu escumador ajuda-te a tirar isso  ... combinado com as algas e vodka poderá ser uma boa solução ... fica sugestão
> 
> Pedro Nuno


O escuma já foi...vendi...
lol
E o DIY não me apetece meter...

mas claramente sim, combinando dois metodos seria melhor.
mas assim tambem dá...

Mas também acho que se o rácio dos fosfatos aumentar ligeiramente os nitratos vão-se...mas tenho um nivel baixo...2.5 ppm não é muito...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> O escuma já foi...vendi...
> lol
> E o DIY não me apetece meter...
> 
> mas claramente sim, combinando dois metodos seria melhor.
> mas assim tambem dá...
> 
> Mas também acho que se o rácio dos fosfatos aumentar ligeiramente os nitratos vão-se...mas tenho um nivel baixo...2.5 ppm não é muito...


 :Olá:  Pois eu gostava de poder combinar mas o meu ritmo de vida e maneira de ser não me permitem ser agricultor de algas e o tempo do mulisso já lá vai (se calhar ainda volta  :Wink:  da maneira como isto anda) ... seja como for, essa combinação seguramente vai potenciar ainda mais o teu trabalho e o FVM deverá ser suficiente e tem a vantagem de ser construído em Portugal ... eu tenho dois escumadores e um deles é construído em Portugal mas a bomba era do país de língua (chamam aquilo língua ... enfim) tedesca e foi-se, mas o escumador está cá e aguarda outra bomba (igual porque a bomba estava na garantia) e logo que tenha uma bomba trabalhará bem (se a bomba avariar mudo para uma de outra nacionalidade) ... seja como for, combinar técnicas é bom, uma completa a outra ... já agora ... reactores de H2O2 + UV + O3 ... conheces ? ....  :Wink: 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink: 
Post Scriptum: Essas algas que recolhes, tal como o mulisso, são boas para adubar as plantas ... pensa nisso já que não queres fazer bio diesel ...

----------


## AntonioSilva

> agora os fosfatos como não os tenho, cheira-me que são eles a inibirem a redução de nitratos...
> 
> Sem PO4 nada cresce e o no3 aumenta....com po4, desaparece no3 e po4.


Viva...nos plantados é verdade, sem P os nitratos aumentam, o crescimento das algas para e e plantas param de crescer também e por norma de seguida começam a morrer.

E nos salgados será verdade ? 

Tom Barr usa o EI com determinados salgados, são uns salgados que tem-em umas algas giras e uns cavalos marinhos e mais nada...no entanto usa um mínimo de P na fertilização e se lhe perguntarem se o EI pode ser usado num salgado ele aconselha a ir antes a um bom forum de salgados...são coisas diferentes.

Mas se calhar uma dose infima de P até ajuda aos corais desenvolverem-se e a consumirem os nitratos, resta saber se essa dose ínfima não vai provocar um alguedo com a iluminação que os salgados tem-em.

Nada como tentar, da-lhe um cheirinho, se quiseres envio-te KH2PO4 por correio para testares.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Viva...nos plantados é verdade, sem P os nitratos aumentam, o crescimento das algas para e e plantas param de crescer também e por norma de seguida começam a morrer.
> 
> E nos salgados será verdade ? 
> 
> Tom Barr usa o EI com determinados salgados, são uns salgados que tem-em umas algas giras e uns cavalos marinhos e mais nada...no entanto usa um mínimo de P na fertilização e se lhe perguntarem se o EI pode ser usado num salgado ele aconselha a ir antes a um bom forum de salgados...são coisas diferentes.
> 
> Mas se calhar uma dose infima de P até ajuda aos corais desenvolverem-se e a consumirem os nitratos, resta saber se essa dose ínfima não vai provocar um alguedo com a iluminação que os salgados tem-em.
> 
> Nada como tentar, da-lhe um cheirinho, se quiseres envio-te KH2PO4 por correio para testares.
> ...


Isto promete, LOL!

Magnésio? Ok
Potássio? Vamos nisso!
Boro? Porque não?
Fosfato????? Venha ele!!!!!

Agora a sério, li algures que uns senhores que falam a bela língua de Goethe cuja musicalidade é uma cena que ao Pedro Nuno "não assiste", LOLOLOLOL andam a botar nitrato de cálcio nos aquários onde já metem vodka. É das raras formas de adicional Ca sem mexer no pH e ao que parece, o nitrato é logo conssumido e com ele o fosfato.

Exemplo do género: 
Adding nitrates to my reef tank? - FishKeepingBanter.com

----------


## António Vitor

> Isto promete, LOL!
> 
> Magnésio? Ok
> Potássio? Vamos nisso!
> Boro? Porque não?
> Fosfato????? Venha ele!!!!!
> 
> Agora a sério, li algures que uns senhores que falam a bela língua de Goethe cuja musicalidade é uma cena que ao Pedro Nuno "não assiste", LOLOLOLOL andam a botar nitrato de cálcio nos aquários onde já metem vodka. É das raras formas de adicional Ca sem mexer no pH e ao que parece, o nitrato é logo conssumido e com ele o fosfato.
> 
> ...


 :Smile: 
O fosfato não me assiste!
Cada caso é um caso, e no meu caso o fosfato tornou-se o inibidor...

----------


## António Vitor

> Viva...nos plantados é verdade, sem P os nitratos aumentam, o crescimento das algas para e e plantas param de crescer também e por norma de seguida começam a morrer.
> 
> E nos salgados será verdade ? 
> 
> Tom Barr usa o EI com determinados salgados, são uns salgados que tem-em umas algas giras e uns cavalos marinhos e mais nada...no entanto usa um mínimo de P na fertilização e se lhe perguntarem se o EI pode ser usado num salgado ele aconselha a ir antes a um bom forum de salgados...são coisas diferentes.
> 
> Mas se calhar uma dose infima de P até ajuda aos corais desenvolverem-se e a consumirem os nitratos, resta saber se essa dose ínfima não vai provocar um alguedo com a iluminação que os salgados tem-em.
> 
> Nada como tentar, da-lhe um cheirinho, se quiseres envio-te KH2PO4 por correio para testares.
> ...


Fixe, manda manda.
vou te dar os dados por pm, custos associados diz para eu te pagar.
thanks!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O fosfato não me assiste!
> Cada caso é um caso, e no meu caso o fosfato tornou-se o inibidor...


Eu não teria tanta certeza, o mais lógico é que seja o carbono. 




> Agora a sério, li algures que uns senhores que falam a bela língua de Goethe cuja musicalidade é uma cena que ao Pedro Nuno "não assiste", LOLOLOLOL andam a botar nitrato de cálcio nos aquários onde já metem vodka. É das raras formas de adicional Ca sem mexer no pH e ao que parece, o nitrato é logo conssumido e com ele o fosfato.


É uma cena que ao Pedro Nuno "não assiste".... LOL  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Já tinha ouvido falar nisso, nomeadamente pelos alemães e em particular para resolver problemas de algas em aquários com NO3 e PO4 a zero.

Mas reparem, neste caso, para haver consumo de PO4 eles adicionam Vodka (fonte de carbono). Assim, há sempre fonte carbono presente na água e não se esgota.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
Com tanto aditivo...Vodkas...etc, eu estou a pensar ir por outro caminho...mudar mais a água, sim até porque sou abstémio :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu não teria tanta certeza, o mais lógico é que seja o carbono. 
> 
> 
> 
> É uma cena que ao Pedro Nuno "não assiste".... LOL  
> 
> Já tinha ouvido falar nisso, nomeadamente pelos alemães e em particular para resolver problemas de algas em aquários com NO3 e PO4 a zero.
> 
> Mas reparem, neste caso, para haver consumo de PO4 eles adicionam Vodka (fonte de carbono). Assim, há sempre fonte carbono presente na água e não se esgota.


Ricardo, se assim fosse tinha de ter acumulação de fosfatos que não é o caso....
não é o carbono no meu caso o factor inibidor.
Esse (factor inibidor)terá de ter valores nulos.

Os pressupostos de um filtro de algas é diferente das tais bacterias.
O meu sistema usa outros elementos que são as algas.
Estas conseguem ir buscar o CO2 atmosférico. não precisam de açucares.

por exemplo imagina que eu meto vodka tenho fosfatos e nitratos, um outro factor inibidor teria de ser encontrado, poderia ser ferro, poderia ser outra coisa qualquer...
isto claro se o filtro de algas dê-se conta do recado....poderia nem dar e existir acumulação de TUDO...que não é o caso.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Eu não teria tanta certeza, o mais lógico é que seja o carbono.


Talvez sim num sistema habitual mas no do António não estaria tão certo disso...

Há um senhor cujo nome me finta que, penso eu, com base na composição química genérica dos tecidos orgânicos proteicos, apurou a proporção de átomos de C, N e P. 
Pois os advogados do aditivo carbonado defendem que se nos queremos ver livres do nitrato (que é o N oxidado) e do fosfato (o P oxidado), temos que ter o C (carbono) em quantidade tal que respeite a proporção que o senhor apurou. Ora se as benditas algas conseguem ir buscar o C ao dióxido de carbono, as bactérias não fotossintéticas não pelo que necessitam duma fonte permanente de C numa forma mais acessível (glicose por exemplo).

A tal proporção não tenho presente qual era mas lembro-me que era tipo 100 para 1 ou mesmo mais no que respeita à relação do C com o P e da mesma ordem embora não tão marcada para o N. 

Como, ao que parece, os resíduos orgânicos têm uma proporção mais fraca de C face a N e P, quem quer potenciar ao máximo a limpeza do seu sistema por via de bactérias tem que se fornecer uma fonte alternativa de C (açucar e vodka são os mais populares).

O problema é que a explosão de bactérias por si só não chega. Há retirá-las do sistema permanentemente ao mesmo ritmo de desenvolvimento das respectivas colónias. Como? Com essa geringonça maldita chamada escumador na língua de Camões. Como se chama este tópico mesmo????

Agora no caso em apreço, aquário sem escumador mas com scrubber a conversa será outra porque as algas têm uma fonte ilimitada de C no dióxido de carbono do ar.

Assim sendo, penso que o António poderá estar correcto ao interpretar o Fostato como limitador do crescimento das algas mantendo-se assim o resíduo permanente de nitrato.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Nuno, 

Estás a referir-te à "Redfield Ratio"? C:N:P = 106:16:1

Realmente posso estar enganado, o sistema do António é um pouco diferente do habitual. Mas ainda assim, num aquário de recife custa-me a crer que o Fosfato seja o elemento limitante. É o que necessita de menor quantidade. E as comidas contêm bastante Fosfato.
Até acredito mias que possa ser o Fe. 

Quanto ao Dióxido de Carbono, o que dizes está totalmente correcto, excepto que o CO2 é uma fonte *l*imitada. Num aquário de recife, ou num Algae scrubber, depressa esgotas essa "fonte. Quem teve um plantado, sabe bem que se não injectar CO2 no aquário as plantas não crescem praticamente nada. Os aquários de recife com um pH muito mais alto do que um plantado, ainda têm menos CO2 dissolvido na água. Para já, mantenho a minha opinião que será o carbono, mas posso estar enganado, claro.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ...li algures que uns senhores que falam a bela língua de Goethe cuja musicalidade é uma cena que ao Pedro Nuno "não assiste"


Deixa-te ir em cantigas e quando deres conta já não cantas! ... esses tipos ou deixam de existir ou na melhor das hipóteses têm de voltar a ser distribuídos pelos 38 estados que eram no século 19 para se ter paz e prosperidade, ... já lhes foram dadas demasiadas oportunidades ... continuam a não respeitar nada nem ninguém ...  

Relativamente ao tema do tópico, tenho estado a estudar sistemas de tratamento de efluentes industriais, urbanos e domésticos, e entre outros é bem clara a combinação de meios e métodos para entre outros eliminar das águas residuais os fosfatos, nitratos... só para falar nestes dois contaminantes dessas águas. Assim a combinação de métodos/técnicas aponta para ser uma abordagem mais completa na medida em que se completam uns aos outros. Neste caso pode combinar o filtro de algas com o escumador por exemplo ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Nuno, 
> 
> Estás a referir-te à "Redfield Ratio"? C:N:P = 106:16:1
> 
> Realmente posso estar enganado, o sistema do António é um pouco diferente do habitual. Mas ainda assim, num aquário de recife custa-me a crer que o Fosfato seja o elemento limitante. É o que necessita de menor quantidade. E as comidas contêm bastante Fosfato.
> Até acredito mias que possa ser o Fe. 
> 
> Quanto ao Dióxido de Carbono, o que dizes está totalmente correcto, excepto que o CO2 é uma fonte *l*imitada. Num aquário de recife, ou num Algae scrubber, depressa esgotas essa "fonte. Quem teve um plantado, sabe bem que se não injectar CO2 no aquário as plantas não crescem praticamente nada. Os aquários de recife com um pH muito mais alto do que um plantado, ainda têm menos CO2 dissolvido na água. Para já, mantenho a minha opinião que será o carbono, mas posso estar enganado, claro.


Acredita que os fosfatos podem ser o factor limitativo, se não fosse teria de ter acumulação. tive quase 2 meses sem tpa's, e nada...os testes como o do salifert, consegue dar valores bem baixos...  

com escumador e nos momentos iniciais só com carvão activo e sem escumador, costumava ter valores mais altos de fosfatos, tipo tom azul  muito leve, mas estava presente...agora nada...nem vestigios...

qaundo se fala em aquários plantados falamos de plantas anfibias, só existem 1-2 verdadeiramente aquáticas, a maior parte não estão completamente adaptadas à vida debaixo de água, mas sobrevivem, tipo inundações...

são essas a que a malta usa nos aquários plantados.
não confundas com algas, verdadeiramente adaptadas ao mundo aquático!
como na água existe bem menor quantidade de co2 que na atmosfera, usa-se a tal injecção de co2, mas é uma forma artificial de se ter plantas anfibias completamente submersas...percebes?

nem é só ao co2...as algas penso que também conseguem ir buscar o carbono aos carbonatos e bicarbonatos na água...sério...
tal como algumas plantas verdadeiramente aquáticas.

outra coisa são as cyanobacterias que nem precisam de nitratos, mas precisam de fosfatos...
como costumo ter cyanos no filtro, quando os nitratos estão baixos, só o que me falta para promover isso é meter mais fosfatos de alguma forma...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Sem querer ser muito chato... mas sendo  :Big Grin: 




> Acredita que os fosfatos podem ser o factor limitativo, se não fosse teria de ter acumulação. tive quase 2 meses sem tpa's, e nada...os testes como o do salifert, consegue dar valores bem baixos...


O teste da salifert é de rir, quando falamos de valores bem baixos: 0; 0.03 ou 0.1 é praticamente igual. Compra um teste de alta sensibilidade e vês bem a diferença. Nem estou a falar daqueles de espectrofotómetro. Eu tenho um teste de alta sensibilidade da ROWA, de 50-60€, e nota-se bem a diferença. 




> outra coisa são as cyanobacterias que nem precisam de nitratos, mas precisam de fosfatos...
> como costumo ter cyanos no filtro, quando os nitratos estão baixos, só o que me falta para promover isso é meter mais fosfatos de alguma forma...


Tal como tu dizes bem neste ponto, as cianos aparecem quando os nitratos estão baixos e "apenas" precisam de fosfato. E eu agora pergunto-te... e onde elas aparecem? Na coluna de água, nos vidros? Nas zonas mais altas da rocha? Não! Aparecem nas zonas de menor corrente, no areão, em zonas onde existe maior capacidade de deposição de ortofosfatos. Não te esqueças que nem o escumador, nem o algae-scrubber conseguem "chegar" a estes sedimentos. A precipitação de fosfato na rocha, areia, etc., sob a forma de ortofosfato e ácidos "fosforicos" ou "polifosfóricos" é algo que penso ser aceite pela comunidade como uma certeza. Até há quem diga que o kalk, promove esta precipitação.


Tu tens todo o direito de achar que o fosfato é o factor limitativo, até admito que possas estar correcto. Mas vendo fotos do teu aquário, dada a minha experiência com vários sistemas ULNS, e o facto de "teres" Nitrato... continuo a dizer... duvido muito que o Fosfato seja o factor limitativo. 

Vistas as coisas por outro ponto de vista.... Se tu estiveres errado e adicionares fosfato ao sistema, vais provocar um boom de algas (das que "gostam" mais de fosfato), e também cianobactérias. Se eu estiver errado e tu adicionares uma fonte de carbono... o que pode acontecer de mal? As bactérias vão buscar o "Fosfato" sedimentado?

----------


## António Vitor

> Sem querer ser muito chato... mas sendo 
> 
> 
> 
> O teste da salifert é de rir, quando falamos de valores bem baixos: 0; 0.03 ou 0.1 é praticamente igual. Compra um teste de alta sensibilidade e vês bem a diferença. Nem estou a falar daqueles de espectrofotómetro. Eu tenho um teste de alta sensibilidade da ROWA, de 50-60€, e nota-se bem a diferença. 
> 
> 
> 
> Tal como tu dizes bem neste ponto, as cianos aparecem quando os nitratos estão baixos e "apenas" precisam de fosfato. E eu agora pergunto-te... e onde elas aparecem? Na coluna de água, nos vidros? Nas zonas mais altas da rocha? Não! Aparecem nas zonas de menor corrente, no areão, em zonas onde existe maior capacidade de deposição de ortofosfatos. Não te esqueças que nem o escumador, nem o algae-scrubber conseguem "chegar" a estes sedimentos. A precipitação de fosfato na rocha, areia, etc., sob a forma de ortofosfato e ácidos "fosforicos" ou "polifosfóricos" é algo que penso ser aceite pela comunidade como uma certeza. Até há quem diga que o kalk, promove esta precipitação.
> ...


pois se o teste de salifert me estiver a enganar...posso estar enganado.
mas espero experimentar...
 :Wink: 

só se prova experimentando...

Atenção a uma coisa... claro que o sistema tem fosfatos, todos os dias meto fosfatos...com a comida.
agora o que digo é porque o rácio dos nitratos estar acima do que as algas precisam de fosfatos, este tende a acumular...
não quer dizer que não existam fosfatos, mas estes não chegam para que os nitratos se tornem no factor limitativo.

limitativo quer eu dizer que se deres mais, as algas explodem...
exactamente como dizes, que terei uma explosão de algas...mas isso só acontece se os fosfatos forem o factor limitativo...
percebes?

Agora as algas que estão no filtro estão em vantagem em relação ás outras, mais co2, mais o2, mais água a passar com os nutrientes, passa 10 vezes a água do aquário por elas por hora.
E portanto out-compete as outras, só assim isto funciona...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> limitativo quer eu dizer que se deres mais, as algas explodem...
> exactamente como dizes, que terei uma explosão de algas...mas isso só acontece se os fosfatos forem o factor limitativo...
> percebes?


Isto quando de juntam dois teimosos... Eheh!  :Big Grin:  Irra.. São chatos para caraças  :Big Grin:  Qual de nós vai ceder primeiro? Eh Eh!  :Big Grin: 

Percebo perfeitamente.... mas a diferença é que tu achas que esse boom vai ser "ordenado" e vai só ocorrer no algae scrubber. Pelo contrário, eu acho que vai ocorrer na rocha, no areão, nos locais onde sedimentos estão depositados e em menor quantidade no algae scrubber. 

Mas eu percebo que tu gostas de experimentar, sei também que és um tipo atento e inteligente. Se a coisa estiverem a correr mal, rapidamente tu detectas e encontras uma solução. 
Foi como no início deste tópico, eu disse-te que sem escumador o aquário não ia funcionar em condições, mas tu arranjaste uma boa solução de compromisso com o algae-scrubber. 
Na realidade, o título do tópico deveria ser "Retirado escumador... Mudança para algae-scrubber"  :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Isto quando de juntam dois teimosos... Eheh!  Irra.. São chatos para caraças  Qual de nós vai ceder primeiro? Eh Eh!


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Se começasse a aparecer algas no areão (quando fiz a remodelação (novo landscape) isto já esteve pior), até apareceram diatomaceas (areão novo que meti), era sinal de que tinha de potenciar o filtro.

repara nem tenho os dois lados iluminados...
 :Big Grin: 

Tenho milhentos de esporos de algas a navegar no aquário, talvez a um nivel muitissimo superior a um aquário normal, e porque não me atrofiam tudo?
 :Smile: 
poix...out competition...
o meio ideal é o filtro e não é numa rocha. mesmo para as cyanos...
aparecem mais cyanos na zona de maior circulação o filtro...

O filtro é o meio ideal porque?
existe apenas 1 mm de distância com o ar atmosferico...
CO2 com fartura...


claro que convém ter coralinas (nas rochas), essas também impedem outras algas nas rochas...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> .....
> Na realidade, o título do tópico deveria ser "Retirado escumador... Mudança para algae-scrubber"


 :Olá:  ... penso que pode ser melhor ... sugestão: *"Escumador só não chega ... complementa-se com filtro de algas (Algae Scrubber)"* ... 

Essencialmente a ideia será garantir que aquilo que um não retira, o outro retira ... só isso ... tal como se verifica nas estações de tratamento de águas municipais industriais, urbanas, domésticas ...  :Wink: 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> ... penso que pode ser melhor ... sugestão: *"Escumador só não chega ... complementa-se com filtro de algas (Algae Scrubber)"* ... 
> 
> Essencialmente a ideia será garantir que aquilo que um não retira, o outro retira ... só isso ... tal como se verifica nas estações de tratamento de águas municipais industriais, urbanas, domésticas ... 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Seria o óptimo!
Se bem que gostava de ter mais plâncton...e com escumador iria á vida...
Mas claramente quanto mais soluções melhor.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Seria o óptimo!
> Se bem que gostava de ter mais plâncton...e com escumador iria á vida...
> Mas claramente quanto mais soluções melhor.


 :Olá: Não necessariamente, só tens é de encontrar o ponto de equilíbrio e o que sai é reposto, até porque se puderes alimentar em "mão livre" as coisas assumem outro nível, tens é de poder exportar em mão livre, em equilíbrio ... capisce ... tu sabes ao que me refiro ... BTW  a Nepthygorgia já cá mora...  :Wink: 


Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Tenho milhentos de esporos de algas a navegar no aquário, talvez a um nivel muitissimo superior a um aquário normal, e porque não me atrofiam tudo?
> 
> poix...out competition...
> o meio ideal é o filtro e não é numa rocha. mesmo para as cyanos...
> aparecem mais cyanos na zona de maior circulação o filtro...
> 
> O filtro é o meio ideal porque?
> existe apenas 1 mm de distância com o ar atmosferico...
> CO2 com fartura...


Pois Ricardo, o CO2 ali é na prática ilimitado porque as algas estão praticamente numa situação wet-dry que, como a gente que como eu anda nisto há quase 30 anitos bem aprendeu, maximiza as trocas gasosas.

Não dou de barato que o fosfato seja o limitador mas pegando na tal proporção e acreditando nos testes do António até faz sentido. C existe com fartura, N ao que parece também por isso o suspeito seguinte é o P.

Concordo também com a ideia do ferro ser importante. Um sistema com algas deve consumir carradas dele quando comparado com um que não as tenha. Agora se a carência se manifestar, haveria fosfato na coluna de água, penso eu.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Bem... no limite até concordo convosco, mas desde que a adição de fosfato fosse apenas realizada no algae-scrubber, como se de um substrato se tratasse. Desde que se prevenisse que o fosfato fosse para a coluna de água.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Bem... no limite até concordo convosco, mas desde que a adição de fosfato fosse apenas realizada no algae-scrubber, como se de um substrato se tratasse. Desde que se prevenisse que o fosfato fosse para a coluna de água.


Isso era o sol na eira e a chuva no nabal!!!! :Pracima: 

Já agora António, os milhentos esporos que o teu scrubberdistribui qualificam tecnicamente como phyto.

Restará saber se a quantidade e qualidade é suficiente mas o pessoal fan dos scrubbers aponta sempre para o enriquecimento vegetal da coluna de água como uma vantagem da solução. Até há quem faça gingarelhos para agitar as algas para elas libertarem células para a coluna de água.

O que eu sei é que quando limpava o vidro, havia uns quantos bicharocos que se punham logo a esticar. Principalmente os vermes tubícolas.

----------


## António Vitor

> Isso era o sol na eira e a chuva no nabal!!!!
> 
> Já agora António, os milhentos esporos que o teu scrubberdistribui qualificam tecnicamente como phyto.
> 
> Restará saber se a quantidade e qualidade é suficiente mas o pessoal fan dos scrubbers aponta sempre para o enriquecimento vegetal da coluna de água como uma vantagem da solução. Até há quem faça gingarelhos para agitar as algas para elas libertarem células para a coluna de água.
> 
> O que eu sei é que quando limpava o vidro, havia uns quantos bicharocos que se punham logo a esticar. Principalmente os vermes tubícolas.


Mas ai tinha de retirar o carvão, já que também faz filtração mecânica. ou talvez colocar este mas de uma forma mais passiva.
o problema é capaz da água ficar com cor de chá...
mas só experimentando.

----------


## AntonioSilva

António, ja seguiu uma mp, diz quantos gramas queres por favor.

Deixo aqui um link sobre o EI em salgados " Não são reefs atenção "

Basicamente sobre o Fosfato

NO3/PO4 does not induce algae in marine tanks - Aquarium Plants

E um sub-forum para os interessados

Marine Plants - Macroalgae

Estamos a falar de salgados deste genero



E tem corais...podem ver aqui



tudo aqui para quem quiser ver

Video and pics of my macro scape - Aquarium Plants

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado!
só uns pózinhos.
mas olha mesmo que os fosfatos não provoquem algas, eles inibem a calcificação nos corais...por isso não vou querer elevar muito os fosfatos só ligeiramente para ver se ambos desaparecem (no3 e po4).

Nesse site, acho que era outra coisa a inbir o crescimento das algas, ferro...
o ferro é dos traces mais importantes, que geralmente sai da dissolução. sem ferro tambem nao crescem por muito po4 e no3 que tenham.

----------


## António Vitor

bom...tirei o carvão...
tinha de ser e tenho de verificar se isto melhora ou piora o sistema.

O problema do carvão era este estar a fazer de filtro mecânico, e eu quero plâncton...muito para alimentar os corais.

vamos ver se não fica com a água amarela...
se ficar tenho de arranjar predadores, tipo rotiferos e urgentemente inseminar a água com zooplancton...

Depois isto ganhava equilibro...vamos ver esta abordagem super natural se tem sucesso...agora não confio tanto mas tenho de experimentar.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

E como ficam as TPA's ?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> bom...tirei o carvão...
> tinha de ser e tenho de verificar se isto melhora ou piora o sistema.
> 
> O problema do carvão era este estar a fazer de filtro mecânico, e eu quero plâncton...muito para alimentar os corais.
> 
> vamos ver se não fica com a água amarela...
> se ficar tenho de arranjar predadores, tipo rotiferos e urgentemente inseminar a água com zooplancton...
> 
> Depois isto ganhava equilibro...vamos ver esta abordagem super natural se tem sucesso...agora não confio tanto mas tenho de experimentar.


 :Olá:  Bom dia

Retirar o carvão pode não ser solução, mas criar um dispensador continuo de plancton, que pode ser vivo e/ou refrigerado, poderá ser a solução que procuras e é uma solução que eu encaro para outro sistema que está na prateleira há vários anos, mas que quando eu puder e tiver mais mais certezas com a exportação de nutrientes, pretendo colocar em marcha. Topico para esse sistema está parado mas está cá, podes dar uma vista de olhos mas está parado por enquanto ... o aquário está aqui fora no terraço e já foi furado há varios anos, aguarda o momento certo.
O Steve Weast mantém um sistema de águas temperadas com sucesso e desenvolveu toda a estrutura do sistema para poder alimentar em quantidade e variedade .... mas para poder exportar adequadamente a carga orgânica que daí resulta, usa 50ml de Vodka por dia administrados por bomba doseadora ligada a um reactor de alcool ... 




> I feel that there is no possible way for natural denitrification via porous coral rock to keep up with the nitrate production that results from the multiple massive daily feedings (unless the porous rock filled my entire garage). If left to its own devices, the tank goes from 2ppm to over 100ppm in one month. 
> 
> I'm currently having success with a large Deltec denitrator that is rated for a tank 4 times bigger than mine. The product flow comes out in a steady thin stream and reads zero on a sailfert NO3 kit. The tank now maintains negligible NO3....less than 2ppm.....but, requires quite a bit of vodka fed to the dentritrator. The denitrator is really a large calcium reactor that has an inert media for bacterial colonization instead of a calcium media......
> 
> .... Thanks for kind words....although I think that my old reef was superior (at least right now). This tank is only 8 months old and I think it will be quite spectacular with another years growth. I do plan to return to tropical keeping soon though.
> 
> I'm using the Deltec denitrator. I was just alluding to how similar it is to a typical calcium reactor since they both have the same configuration, the same recirculating pump, and how similar they are to operate.
> 
> I'm running this unit...
> ...


... se calhar também poderia fazer o mesmo com filtros de algas de dimensão adequada à carga em causa que é grande e volume do sistema que é de cerca de 1600 litros...


...dito isto a parte que te interessa ou poderá interessar é justamente o dispensador de alimento/plancton. Na altura que o Steve decidiu montar este dispensador, ajudei-o a determinar qual o tempo e como deveria ser armazenado o alimento refrigerado ... 




> As many of you know, I got back my old coldwater system a couple of weeks ago. My plan is to grow out the remaining livestock and transfer them to a larger system in the near future.
> 
> Until then, I wanted to take this opportunity to explore how to automate the numerous required feedings of these non photosynthetic critters.
> 
> As seen in the photo below....I have a continuous feed line flowing through my refrigerator....... my 4 dosings pumps then deliver food to this line.
> 
> Prior to each feeding (4X a day), a three way motorozed ball valve diverts the tank's return line back to the sump while the feeding session is taking place (about 30 minutes).
> 
> Currently I'm feeding....cyclopese, oyster eggs, and rotifers.....along with vodka dosing. The cyclopese is kept in suspension via a magnetic stirrer.
> ...





> Hi again
> 
> here is another one, and again 1 to 2 days at 40ºF
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by U.S. Food and Drug Administration Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition, National Science Teachers Association
> Fish & Shellfish
> Fresh shrimp, scallops, crawfish, squid - Refrigerator 1 to 2 days #Freezer 3 to 6 month
> could be wrong but it looks like it will deteriorate quite faster than expected. Oxidation. Wile frozen it is prevented by 
> ...





> Thanks ....I was hoping for at least a week in a brine solution and kept at 38 F.....I guess my batch size will just have to a few days worth......or use the cyclop-eeze dosing pump for phyto and go back to the manual feeding of cyclop-eeze.


.... o equipamento não é complexo e é feito com um mini-bar que tem de ser perfurado tendo o cuidado de primeiro determinar por onde passam os tubos do gás de refrigeração e depois de marcar bem as posições, furar com uma broca e depois uma serra craniana de fora para dentro até ao meio e de dentro para fora até ao meio para evitar de estraçalhar quando a serra sai, fica assim um furo certo e nada de lascas seja na cobertura de dentro seja fora.




> I just used the reactor media that came with the unit....no alterations.
> 
> As for the refer, I just used a 1" hole saw bit to accommodate the pvc piping. The trick is to deduce where the coolant lines run. In most refers, the lines either run on the sides....or the back....but, not usually both. By looking at the compressor, you can usually see where the coolant lines are running.
> 
> Drilling is easy. The refers just have a thin metal skin.....then foam insulation.....then the thin plastic interior. If you're drilling in the rear....it probably doesn't even have the metal skin. If you want a clean hole, drill a small pilot hole completely through....then drill one side half way.....then the other side half way....this will prevent blowing out the plastic or the metal.


Este é o mini-bar que o Steve Weast tem actualmente


Isto pode ser uma solução para poderes dispensar alimento em continuo, ou repor plâncton de um modo controlado e variado. Há também os reactores de plâncton, rotiferos, ... é uma sugestão que podes desenvolver para teres o teu sistema o mais próximo do natural como queres e por exemplo para evitares a água amarelada podes por exemplo fazer como faz o Randy Holmes Farly que muda em continuo a água do seu sistema à razão de 1% por dia em modo automático. Ficam as sugestões.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink: 
Post Scriptum: O Danny Dame (um Holandês ... tinha ideia que era o Ron Hessing...também Holandês) também tinha um dispensador continuo, mas usava para isso um reactor de kalk adaptado, e fazia uma mistura que congelava e todos os dias colocava um cubo no reactor que ia sendo dispensado ao longo do dia. O elo para o artigo que publicou e está no tópico que mencionei acima, já não existe ou funciona, mas podes ler aqui alguma coisa sobre o assunto bem como a receita que usava

----------


## António Vitor

Pedro Nuno, Obrigado pela tua resposta, bem completa...

A minha ideia era ter isto mais autosuficiente, que existisse phyto e zoo plancton, de uma forma variável mas controlada, não por mim mas por uma cadeia natural, não sei se será possivel, por vezes queremos o impossivel.

Se não funcionar volto a colocar o carvão. E então algo similar a essa abordagem que mencionas.

Como não existe escumador, pode ser possivel, o meu sistema não é igual aos demais....de alguma forma, uma cadeia simples de plancton, agora tenho de inseminar isto de alguma coisa...

compro uma pedrita de uma rocha viva por ciclar, e trago alguma dessa´água falar com alguma loja.

Pedro Ferrer, as tpa vão manter-se 1 por 15 dias...espero eu...
por vezes esqueço-me por falta de tempo....

----------


## António Vitor

Pedro estou á espera de uma bobma peristaltica para determinar a qualidade. se for boa, vou fazer um diy controlado por arduino, algo do genero....
está também parado uma ideia de produzir água verde e rotiferos...mas não enterrada a ideia...
 :Wink: 
quando tiver mais tempo num periodo de ferias faço.

----------


## AntonioSilva

António Vitor

Segue amanha de manha, já esta embalado e com as instruções.

Agora resta saber se vai fazer algum efeito, acho que o filtro de algas vai limpar os fosfatos da agua.

Nada como experimentar.

Nota: O KH2PO4 é produto de laboratório de elevada pureza, não é fertilizante agrícola.

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado António Será feito...
mas vou meter com cuidado...
 :Wink: 




> António Vitor
> 
> Segue amanha de manha, já esta embalado e com as instruções.
> 
> Agora resta saber se vai fazer algum efeito, acho que o filtro de algas vai limpar os fosfatos da agua.
> 
> Nada como experimentar.
> 
> Nota: O KH2PO4 é produto de laboratório de elevada pureza, não é fertilizante agrícola.

----------


## luisvicente

Boa noite António,


Acabei de ler que vai passar o GAC para passivo.

Existe um estudo que demonstra que as algas produzem substâncias que alimentam os micróbios nocivos para os corais. Este estudo não está publicado online para lhe enviar mas está muito bem feito.

Foi observado um aumento exponencial de micróbios patológicos nos corais na presença das algas que produzem o seu alimento (não me recordo dos nomes das substâncias libertadas pelas algas). 

Fica o alerta, de qualquer modo penso que não irá notar nada no curto prazo a não ser que tenha algum coral já debilitado.


Cumprimentos,
Luis Vicente

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite António,
> 
> 
> Acabei de ler que vai passar o GAC para passivo.
> 
> Existe um estudo que demonstra que as algas produzem substâncias que alimentam os micróbios nocivos para os corais. Este estudo não está publicado online para lhe enviar mas está muito bem feito.
> 
> Foi observado um aumento exponencial de micróbios patológicos nos corais na presença das algas que produzem o seu alimento (não me recordo dos nomes das substâncias libertadas pelas algas). 
> 
> ...


É uma hipótese, e pode acontecer, depende claro das variedades das algas, o carvão no entanto dava conta disso, vamos ver se existirá um decréscimo na vitalidade dos corais....

tenho mesmo de experimentar...
 :Wink: 

Mas não está passivo, retirei mesmo!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## luisvicente

retirou ?

a titulo experimental ou por alguma razão em particular ?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Considero que sem Carvão e outras 'brincadeiras' mais, fazeres TPA's quinzenais, vai implicar um grande impacto no sistema, sempre que as fizeres.
Como o Pedro Nuno refere, ~1% de TPA diária, foi uma medida que adoptei quando planeei o COADAS (~4l/dia).
Se bem te recordas, ficaste surpreso com a transparência da água.
Nessa altura, como hoje, não uso carvão.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> retirou ?
> 
> a titulo experimental ou por alguma razão em particular ?


titulo experimental...para verificar se era benéfico ou não...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> 
> Considero que sem Carvão e outras 'brincadeiras' mais, fazeres TPA's quinzenais, vai implicar um grande impacto no sistema, sempre que as fizeres.
> Como o Pedro Nuno refere, ~1% de TPA diária, foi uma medida que adoptei quando planeei o COADAS (4l/dia).
> Se bem te recordas, ficaste surpreso com a transparência da água.
> Nessa altura, como hoje, não uso carvão.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Sabes que ao primeiro indicio volto a colocar carvão, tenho de saber isto.
é que o plancton ficava retido no tal carvão...
Tenho mais algas e possivelmente predadores delas e alimento para os corais...isto estou eu a dizer...
como só se sabe experimentando, e como ninguém experimentou antes de mim...
quem tem um filtro de algas, e não usou GAC?
 :Big Grin: 
pois...

----------


## luisvicente

ok, bem, grande coragem

só desejo que corra tudo bem mas muita atenção à temperatura (25º máx)

em relação ao plancton faz sentido mas se fosse colocado em passivo não iria influenciar e os riscos seriam menores.

boa sorte

----------


## António Vitor

> ok, bem, grande coragem
> 
> só desejo que corra tudo bem mas muita atenção à temperatura (25º máx)
> 
> em relação ao plancton faz sentido mas se fosse colocado em passivo não iria influenciar e os riscos seriam menores.
> 
> boa sorte


isto tem tado calor...
hoje foi aos 27.3ºc...
ha pois....

em relação aos problemas, consigo os detectar antes mesmo que sejam problemas...
 :Wink:

----------


## luisvicente

certo, a observação atenta vai ser essencial.

A unica questão, caso aconteça, é o aumento dos micróbios patológicos que pode não ser facilmente revertida.

Também pode acontecer que não existam essas estirpes no seu sistema mas se usar água natural poderá será apenas um questão de tempo... ou não

----------


## António Vitor

> certo, a observação atenta vai ser essencial.
> 
> A unica questão, caso aconteça, é o aumento dos micróbios patológicos que pode não ser facilmente revertida.
> 
> Também pode acontecer que não existam essas estirpes no seu sistema mas se usar água natural poderá será apenas um questão de tempo... ou não


Sou um bocado de opinião que redomas de vidro, é contraproducente...
um exemplo que gosto de dar.

um presidente norte americano apanhou a poliomielite, rosevelt...
O problema era que o microbio gostava da imundice...
agora o estranho era os miudos pobres não o apanhavam...
 :Big Grin: 

porquê?
ausência de defesas, o Roosevelt estava habituado a não ter contacto com o tal agente patogenico...
 :Wink: 

Polio nunca foi problemática, porque o virus (que se encontra nas fezes humanos dos doentes), estava sempre em contacto com as pessoas, isto antes de existir esgotos.

As crianças apanhavam uma forma mais modesta da doença, tipo como acontece com o sarampo e a varicela...quando surgiram os esgotos, as pessoas mais velhas quando a apanhavam estavam tramadas...ver roosevelt.

Portanto os corais com saúde ganham imunidade...espero os manter com saúde...
vamos ver.

O maior problema que estou a ver são as substâncias alelópaticas, quer dos corais quer das algas, que num circuito fechado vão-se acumular...

tipo toxinas e venenos para a coluna de água...
Se calhar são rapidamente decompostos pelas bactérias...
mas aqui estou convencido que possivelmente irei ter uma caida geral nos corais, vamos ver...

----------


## luisvicente

ok, concordo, talvez até já tenham ganho alguma imunidade com o uso do filtro de algas e o gac como filtro activo (mecânico, quimico e biológico)

mas caso não tenham qualquer tipo de imunidade, que por acção do gac activo estiveram numa "redoma", poderia ser util passarem por uma fase intermédia com uso do GAC em modo passivo

de qualquer modo coloca-se sempre a questão dos novos corais que venha a introduzir no sistema

desculpe a insistência mas era uma pena ver a sua experiência de ausência de escumador não resultar pela ausência do GAC, não pelo DOC mas pelos micróbios patogénicos

----------


## António Vitor

> ok, concordo, talvez até já tenham ganho alguma imunidade com o uso do filtro de algas e o gac como filtro activo (mecânico, quimico e biológico)
> 
> mas caso não tenham qualquer tipo de imunidade, que por acção do gac activo estiveram numa "redoma", poderia ser util passarem por uma fase intermédia com uso do GAC em modo passivo
> 
> de qualquer modo coloca-se sempre a questão dos novos corais que venha a introduzir no sistema
> 
> desculpe a insistência mas era uma pena ver a sua experiência de ausência de escumador não resultar pela ausência do GAC, não pelo DOC mas pelos micróbios patogénicos


Acho que já está mais que provado...
 :Wink: 
Agora é inventar para outro lado, e melhorar o sistema, pode até melhorar...

imagina que tens um aumento de plancton...
pois...
 :Wink: 

só sei experimentando.

----------


## luisvicente

ok, mas os seus corais podem estar como o roosevelt

----------


## António Vitor

> ok, mas os seus corais podem estar como o roosevelt


calma basta uma decadencia pequena e meto logo o carvão!

----------


## luisvicente

ok, fica só o alerta mas teria optado por GAC em modo passivo antes de fazer o teste de o retirar completamente

vou acompanhar mais uma vez este topico com muito interesse e expectante pelos desenvolvimentos


Cumprimentos,
Luis Vicente

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Antonio Silva, já está cá o KH2PO4 !

No entanto...ainda não o vou colocar para já.
tive a medir novamente e agora caiu os nitratos para 0.5 ppm... como não alterei a forma de alimentar os peixes, é concerteza por ter removido o carvão activado.

Agora perguntam como é possivel que retirando o carvão os nitratos tenham descido...Não sei...
tenho hipóteses:

1-retirei parte de lixo que entrava em decomposição, este servia como depósito, ao fazer filtragem mecânica.

2- agora é que o siporax está a trabalhar

3- largava nitratos para a água??? dúvido este...

bom sem nitratos e sem fosfatos.

Testes que fiz à pouco (salifert):
no3=0.5 ppm (nem isso)
PO4=nada...
Cálcio=450 ppm
KH=7-8º

Tive temperaturas a roçar os 28ºC, epá colocando uma ventoinha, e esta a apontar ao filtro de algas, poupo energia, o Ar condicionado não é tão rápido.
só que deixei estar as temperaturas altas por 2 dias, vamos ver o desenvolvimento.

Agora a temperatura voltou a cair e vou tirar de novo a ventoinha. Mas esteve uns dias com temperatura alta.

O problema de não ter carvão será de poder ter acumulação de toxinas, mas talvez talvez o filtro....filtre...as algas também podem absorver e limpar a água...
vamos ver...

a água continua cristalina...
 :Wink: 

Espero começar a ter rotiferos e bicheirada com fartura, tenho é de ir arranjar água da indonesia de uma rocha viva resca...para combinar com alguma loja...

----------


## AntonioSilva

Boa noite

1-retirei parte de lixo que entrava em decomposição, este servia como depósito, ao fazer filtragem mecânica....hum ... não me parece...o proprio aquario acumula lixo, a sump acumula lixo, acho que não é por ai

2- agora é que o siporax está a trabalhar....Não me acredito, o siporax para desnitrificar não pode ser sujeito a grandes correntes, penso eu mas posso estar errado

3- largava nitratos para a água??? duvido este...O CA depois de saturado não faz mais nada....ou seja....se o CA for novo pode ajudar a descer os niveis de nitratos mas quando saturado o aquario deveria subir os valores de nitratos e não descer...e na realidade ja se chegou a conclusão na agua doce que o CA não remove os nutrientes as plantas...é mito

A mim o que me parece é que o factor importante é a qualidade da agua, ou seja, estar cristalina, se a agua estiver cristalina os corais vão ter acesso a mais luz e tendo mais luz os nitratos descem.

Agora como fica a agua mais limpa? tenho uma ideia !
Provavelmente é o filtro de algas que agarra as pequenas impurezas da agua.

Uma ideia, uma grande asneira ou não.

No entanto como a mar se livra das impurezas ? Uma delas não será através das ondas que atiram o lixo para as praias ?

Um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> 
> 1-retirei parte de lixo que entrava em decomposição, este servia como depósito, ao fazer filtragem mecânica....hum ... não me parece...o proprio aquario acumula lixo, a sump acumula lixo, acho que não é por ai
> 
> 2- agora é que o siporax está a trabalhar....Não me acredito, o siporax para desnitrificar não pode ser sujeito a grandes correntes, penso eu mas posso estar errado
> 
> 3- largava nitratos para a água??? duvido este...O CA depois de saturado não faz mais nada....ou seja....se o CA for novo pode ajudar a descer os niveis de nitratos mas quando saturado o aquario deveria subir os valores de nitratos e não descer...e na realidade ja se chegou a conclusão na agua doce que o CA não remove os nutrientes as plantas...é mito
> 
> A mim o que me parece é que o factor importante é a qualidade da agua, ou seja, estar cristalina, se a agua estiver cristalina os corais vão ter acesso a mais luz e tendo mais luz os nitratos descem.
> ...


nem 0.0001%...senão teriamos autenticas lixeiras em vez de praias.
he...

o plancton retira, e possivelmente morre e vai para grandes profundezas, e deixa de estar acessivel, existem correntes, mas grande parte fica retido no fundo...
nas zonas onde existem correntes desde as profundezas, e temos grande explosão de plancton À superifcie.

o plancton também é o que safa o planeta. equivalem a muitas centenas de florestas amazonicas. diria em biomassa, deve equivaler a milhares de vezes a massa de todos os mamiferos e peixes juntos.

agora o problema...num aquário não conseguimos ter esta biomassa tão elevada, e portanto ....mas com um filtro de algas, pode ser...vamos ver...quem sabe...
lol

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

António,

Uma correcção (palavra escrita de acordo com o velho - mas francamente mais decente - acordo ortográfico; não me apanharão a escrever "correção"):

Os rotíferos não se desenvolvem num aquário como os nossos. Aliás nem são plancton marinho strictu sensu. São originários de zonas estuarinas e mesmo água doce. A aquacultura adoptou-os como excelente substituto de plancton marinho. Agora os micro-crustáceos como amphipodes e copépodes, esses sim, desenvolvem-se muito bem em sistemas de aquário de recife equilibrados mas não excessivamente estéreis.

----------


## António Vitor

> António,
> 
> Uma correcção (palavra escrita de acordo com o velho - mas francamente mais decente - acordo ortográfico; não me apanharão a escrever "correção"):
> 
> Os rotíferos não se desenvolvem num aquário como os nossos. Aliás nem são plancton marinho strictu sensu. São originários de zonas estuarinas e mesmo água doce. A aquacultura adoptou-os como excelente substituto de plancton marinho. Agora os micro-crustáceos como amphipodes e copépodes, esses sim, desenvolvem-se muito bem em sistemas de aquário de recife equilibrados mas não excessivamente estéreis.


Erro meu, obrigado pela correcção Nuno...

Sinceramente não fazia a minima, mas li num artigo há uns anos que havia centenas de espécies de rotiferos, logo imaginei que haveria muitos em água salgada...  :Smile: 

quando falei em rotiferos, falo nos tais crustaceos que tu falas...
mas tens razão...
Rotifer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

só muito poucas espécies existem em água salgada...
como os rotiferos Synchaeta, mas também existem em água doce, possivelmente preferem a água doce também.

Rotifer gallery

Falei nos rotiferos, mas podia falar nos copepods, a minha ideia é ter um sistema o mais natural possivel, prefiro assim, e penso que é possivel...

um sistema como o meu (como idealizo), teria comida q.b. menos necessidade de input para os corais, e água limpa...sem necessidade de aditivos, e com o mesmo sucesso.
vamos ver, como retirei o carvão, vamos ver os efeitos nefastos ou benéficos.

----------


## António Vitor

Marine Phytoplankton, Phytoplankton Microscopic Marine Plants




> Marine phytoplankton are responsible for creating the majority of our planet's oxygen

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu acredito que é possível ter um ambiente mais ou menos auto-sustentado. Aliás tenho um cubo na arrecadação há 3 anos onde sobrevivem Ricordeas, Actinodiscus, ouriços, asterinas e outra bicharada.

Não levou nunca comida. Faço lá umas mudas muito espaçadas com água natural. Tem cerca de 30 litros brutos e consome para aí 15watts em leds e bombas (de ar).

Com uma placa solar de 20w e um sistema de baterias aquilo aguentava-se.

Se fosse 10 vezes maior, tivesse luz solar e fosse bem planeado, acho que se aguentaria à mesma sustentando uns quantos peixes e mais corais sem necessidade de comida externa.

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu acredito que é possível ter um ambiente mais ou menos auto-sustentado. Aliás tenho um cubo na arrecadação há 3 anos onde sobrevivem Ricordeas, Actinodiscus, ouriços, asterinas e outra bicharada.
> 
> Não levou nunca comida. Faço lá umas mudas muito espaçadas com água natural. Tem cerca de 30 litros brutos e consome para aí 15watts em leds e bombas (de ar).
> 
> Com uma placa solar de 20w e um sistema de baterias aquilo aguentava-se.
> 
> Se fosse 10 vezes maior, tivesse luz solar e fosse bem planeado, acho que se aguentaria à mesma sustentando uns quantos peixes e mais corais sem necessidade de comida externa.


autosuficiente, é complicado, mas que se exporte nutrientes e tenha algum input é possivel... algo autosuficiente teriamos de ter bem menos massa predatória.
não poderia ter peixes...

----------


## AntonioSilva

Aqui vai uma pergunta de quem pouco entende da poda.

Pelo que entendo os corais vivem em simbiose com determinadas algas dentro deles, ao que entendi e se calhar mal é que a luz é o mais importante para os corais, as algas geram alimento para os polipos e os polipos geram carbono e outras coisas para as algas.

Até aqui é pacifico, no entanto vi um programa na televisão em que diziam que a noite os corais alimentavam-se estendendo os seus polipos, ou entendi mal ou algo esta a passar-me ao lado por dois motivos.

Os meus corais a noite ficam com os polipos todos retraídos e sendo assim o que ganha o polipos e as algas com isso ? A luz não seria suficiente ?

Fiquei confuso.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  

O que procuras reconstituir é algo como o sistema natural do Lee Chin Eng ... aqui podes ler um pouco sobre o assunto e mais algumas coisas, entre elas a combinação de meios.

Aqui mais um pouco e aqui no post 30 ... isto já é antigo

As algas que usas são as mais adequadas ao contrário das turf algae que acabam a bloquear a luz que assim não chega às camadas inferiores.

Sugiro que faças pesquisa em Lee Chin Eng natural reef system, pode ser que encontres mais coisas úteis.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Os corais são colónias de animais. Alguns têm esta simbiose com as algas mas outros não e por isto tem de se alimentar como nós. 
De qualquer modo, os nutrientes fornecidos pelas algas podem não ser suficientes.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Erro meu, obrigado pela correcção Nuno...
> 
> Sinceramente não fazia a minima, mas li num artigo há uns anos que havia centenas de espécies de rotiferos, logo imaginei que haveria muitos em água salgada... 
> 
> quando falei em rotiferos, falo nos tais crustaceos que tu falas...
> mas tens razão...
> Rotifer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
> 
> só muito poucas espécies existem em água salgada...
> ...


 :Olá:  Victor

Precisavas destes que o meu nano produz em abundãncia.



Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Eu tenho disto a passear nos vidros do meu aquário  :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

> Victor
> 
> Precisavas destes que o meu nano produz em abundãncia.
> 
> 
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


sim sim Jorge bichos...muita variedade...

Em relação ao Senhor Eng, Pedro o homem começou a usar rocha viva em 1960 e só em 1990 começou-se  a usar rocha viva... curiosamente...

O meu sistema tem bacterias (tenho siporax de uma forma passiva), rocha viva q.b. tenho algas com fartura, até tenho um mangue.
No entanto é da minha convicção que as bacterias são tão ou mais importantes que o algae scrubber.

Vamos ver se não vai fazer falta o carvão e se a água vai manter-se transparente, parece que sim.

Se houver predadores e bacterias que decomponham a massa verde fica transparente.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> sim sim Jorge bichos...muita variedade...
> 
> Em relação ao Senhor Eng, Pedro o homem começou a usar rocha viva em 1960 e só em 1990 começou-se  a usar rocha viva... curiosamente...
> 
> O meu sistema tem bacterias (tenho siporax de uma forma passiva), rocha viva q.b. tenho algas com fartura, até tenho um mangue.
> No entanto é da minha convicção que as bacterias são tão ou mais importantes que o algae scrubber.
> 
> Vamos ver se não vai fazer falta o carvão e se a água vai manter-se transparente, parece que sim.
> 
> Se houver predadores e bacterias que decomponham a massa verde fica transparente.


Sugestão: retira uma amostra da água do sistema para um tubo de ensaio e uma outra amostra de água da torneira.
Coloca as duas sobre uma folha branca e fotografa com flash a uma distância decente.

Se replicares daqui a uns 15 dias, vais ver se está ou não diferente.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> sim sim Jorge bichos...muita variedade...
> 
> Em relação ao Senhor Eng, Pedro o homem começou a usar rocha viva em 1960 e só em 1990 começou-se  a usar rocha viva... curiosamente...
> 
> O meu sistema tem bacterias (tenho siporax de uma forma passiva), rocha viva q.b. tenho algas com fartura, até tenho um mangue.
> No entanto é da minha convicção que as bacterias são tão ou mais importantes que o algae scrubber.
> 
> Vamos ver se não vai fazer falta o carvão e se a água vai manter-se transparente, parece que sim.
> 
> Se houver predadores e bacterias que decomponham a massa verde fica transparente.


 :Olá:  Conheço bem a história do Sr Lee Chin Eng, e também a estupidez dos caramelos que tentaram fazer o mesmo e não conseguiram ... tinham pressa de mais entre outras coisas e imperou a politica do bota abaixo ... porém anos mais tarde o método foi adoptado com algumas alterações e por quem ... pelos fritz que ficaram com a ideia de terem inventado a roda ... adiante ...
Para teres essa bicharada toda, podes criar um refugio independente do sistema e lá crias isso tudo. Consulta alguns artigos do Ron Shimek que ajudará.
Relativamente ao depurador de algas está na altura como te foi sugerido, de ser comercializado, um kit ... sugiro que trabalhes nisso antes que algum fritz o faça e seja necessário mandar vir do estrangeiro.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Relativamente ao depurador de algas está na altura como te foi sugerido, de ser comercializado, um kit ... sugiro que trabalhes nisso antes que algum fritz o faça e seja necessário mandar vir do estrangeiro.


E mais nada! Faz um protótipo melhorado dessa coisa, lima arestas, regista patentes e siga para mercado!
Se quiseres posso tentar arranjar-te um sócio.
Como disse antes, vou-te espicaçar à bruta!
Lá queixares-te da exploração estrangeira sabes tu! :yb624: 
Agora mudar as coisas...

----------


## António Vitor

> E mais nada! Faz um protótipo melhorado dessa coisa, lima arestas, regista patentes e siga para mercado!
> Se quiseres posso tentar arranjar-te um sócio.
> Como disse antes, vou-te espicaçar à bruta!
> Lá queixares-te da exploração estrangeira sabes tu!
> Agora mudar as coisas...


O trabalho consome-me (lá está a desculpa do costume)...
O problema que vejo é tipo como fabricar uma canalização comercial...não é possivel.

Os fritz, podem até inventar uma maquineta, mas não dá em qualquer sump.

terá de ser algo que seja configurável...e é tão simples isto.
basicamente é a canalização com uma racha, e com rede pendurada.

----------


## luisvicente

Concordo que é simples fazer mas há quem tenha achado que valia a pena produzir um e comercializá-lo por 649 dolares.....

O mais engraçado é que há quem compre !!!

A caixa até tem bom aspecto, acho que é feita em acrilico, tem quatro T5, duas de cada lado com o tubo ao meio com a rede. Nada de extraordinário e dá cá 650 dolares 

Algae Scrubbers &bull; View topic - Scrubbers available at www.Santa-Monica.cc

Welcome to Santa Monica Filtration -

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> O trabalho consome-me (lá está a desculpa do costume)...
> O problema que vejo é tipo como fabricar uma canalização comercial...não é possivel.
> 
> Os fritz, podem até inventar uma maquineta, mas não dá em qualquer sump.
> 
> terá de ser algo que seja configurável...e é tão simples isto.
> basicamente é a canalização com uma racha, e com rede pendurada.


E se eu tentar encontrar-te um sócio que ajude a resolver essas partes mais complicadas?

----------


## António Vitor

> E se eu tentar encontrar-te um sócio que ajude a resolver essas partes mais complicadas?


Manda sócio!
 :Wink: 
A ideia é ter aquilo fail safe.
não é preciso acrilico basta uma cortina tipo do duche de cada lado.

depois leds, de forma a ficarem dentro de caixas impermeáveis, ou seja mesmo que se molhem no problemo.
uma ideia inteligente e para poupar espaço

era fazer o tubo de descarga circular com a luz no meio reduziamos a distância à luz a mais área....
muitas ideias...
tudo telescópico, de forma a caber em todas as sumps.
lols

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> O trabalho consome-me (lá está a desculpa do costume)...
> O problema que vejo é tipo como fabricar uma canalização comercial...não é possivel.
> 
> Os fritz, podem até inventar uma maquineta, mas não dá em qualquer sump.
> 
> terá de ser algo que seja configurável...e é tão simples isto.
> basicamente é a canalização com uma racha, e com rede pendurada.


 :Olá:  Nenhum, mas Nenhum mesmo Fritz pode ser melhor ... basta serem arrogantes por natureza!!! ... não venhas com desculpas ... tu sabes e consegues, nem que tenhas de usar investigação operacional ...

Elabora uma lista de peças, plano de montagem. Com a lista de peças encontra-se o que se pretende no mercado ... tu já o fizeste com coisas bem mais complicadas ... mais nada! Tu és capaz! 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> A caixa até tem bom aspecto, acho que é feita em acrilico, tem quatro T5, duas de cada lado com o tubo ao meio com a rede. Nada de extraordinário e dá cá 650 dolares 
> 
> Algae Scrubbers &bull; View topic - Scrubbers available at www.Santa-Monica.cc
> 
> Welcome to Santa Monica Filtration -


 :Olá:  Luis

Mas convenhamos que è sofisticada  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

> Luis
> 
> Mas convenhamos que è sofisticada 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


é minuscula... parece vinda da roupa da dark vader...
 :Big Grin: 
nah!

mas o efeito faz vender, é aqui que está o dilema gosto de coisas mais simples e funcionais...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Concordo que é simples fazer mas há quem tenha achado que valia a pena produzir um e comercializá-lo por 649 dolares.....
> 
> O mais engraçado é que há quem compre !!!
> 
> A caixa até tem bom aspecto, acho que é feita em acrilico, tem quatro T5, duas de cada lado com o tubo ao meio com a rede. Nada de extraordinário e dá cá 650 dolares 
> 
> Algae Scrubbers &bull; View topic - Scrubbers available at www.Santa-Monica.cc
> 
> Welcome to Santa Monica Filtration -


 :Olá:  Pouco pratico para limpar ... design demasiado complexo e não há necessidade disso como bem o demonstra o António Vitor.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## luisvicente

Boas,


Sem duvida, mas confirma-se que será comercializável.

Se aquela coisa se vende mais facilmente outra terá sucesso, também depende do marketing como é óbvio e nisso não somos infelizmente muito fortes...

Mas com vontade tudo se faz e o António Vitor já mostrou ser capaz de implementar as suas ideias.


Abraço,
Luis Vicente







> Pouco pratico para limpar ... design demasiado complexo e não há necessidade disso como bem o demonstra o António Vitor.
> 
> Pedro Nuno

----------


## luisvicente

Boa noite Sr. Jorge,


A aparência vende e os americanos são peritos nesse aspecto.

O gosto é discutível mas eles têm que fazer tudo à grande à semelhança dos seus carros e também do seu ego...

Mas tem uma vantagem que não sei até que ponto é importante, quatro T5. 

A tela não é grande mas tem uma quantidade de luz impressionante e existem experiências de começar a apresentar resultados muito rapidamente.

Abraço,
Luis Vicente





> Luis
> 
> Mas convenhamos que è sofisticada 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves

----------


## luisvicente

Também cheguei a essa conclusão, o tubo será o formato mais indicado mas talvez com a luz no topo incorporada na tampa do tubo e a tela em funil.

A entrada da água seria lateral na tampa que teria um pequeno rebordo para queda da água para dentro do funil em tela.

Não sei se dá para perceber a ideia mas posso tentar fazer um esquema e enviar.

Boa sorte

Luis Vicente





> Manda sócio!
> 
> A ideia é ter aquilo fail safe.
> não é preciso acrilico basta uma cortina tipo do duche de cada lado.
> 
> depois leds, de forma a ficarem dentro de caixas impermeáveis, ou seja mesmo que se molhem no problemo.
> uma ideia inteligente e para poupar espaço
> 
> era fazer o tubo de descarga circular com a luz no meio reduziamos a distância à luz a mais área....
> ...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite Sr. Jorge,
> 
> 
> A aparência vende e os americanos são peritos nesse aspecto.
> 
> O gosto é discutível mas eles têm que fazer tudo à grande à semelhança dos seus carros e também do seu ego...
> 
> Mas tem uma vantagem que não sei até que ponto é importante, quatro T5. 
> 
> ...


tenho pouco tempo para essas coisas...
epá roubem-me a ideia que também a roubei e melhorem...

 :Wink: 
e façam marketing...podem copiar tudo e vender que eu não fico chateado.
lol

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> tenho pouco tempo para essas coisas...
> epá roubem-me a ideia que também a roubei e melhorem...
> 
> 
> e façam marketing...podem copiar tudo e vender que eu não fico chateado.
> lol


 :Olá:  Não desistas!!!

Faz a lista de peças e esquema de montagem ... e depois informa que podes disponibilizar o Kit por encomenda. O pessoal encomenda, paga! e recebe o kit em casa ... adaptado caso a caso que te é comunicado no acto da encomenda com fotografias, descrição, etc ... fica custom made, ou seja feito por medida que é muito melhor do que produto único ... O John Durso fez o mesmo e tu também podes fazer! Não desistas!

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## luisvicente

A ideia não é realmente nova mas nem todas as pessoas têm habilidade para fazer e preferem comprar já feito (falo por mim)

Eu ainda não instalei um porque não tenho realmente jeito (apesar de ter ideias e já ter comprado o material)....  :Frown: 

Como eu devem existir mais pessoas e aparecer no mercado uma coisita jeitosa não muito cara acho que havia mais pessoas a experimentarem mas é apenas a minha opinião









> tenho pouco tempo para essas coisas...
> epá roubem-me a ideia que também a roubei e melhorem...
> 
> 
> e façam marketing...podem copiar tudo e vender que eu não fico chateado.
> lol

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> A ideia não é realmente nova mas nem todas as pessoas têm habilidade para fazer e preferem comprar já feito (falo por mim)
> 
> Eu ainda não instalei um porque não tenho realmente jeito (apesar de ter ideias e já ter comprado o material).... 
> 
> Como eu devem existir mais pessoas e aparecer no mercado uma coisita jeitosa não muito cara acho que havia mais pessoas a experimentarem mas é apenas a minha opinião


 :Olá:  Isso mesmo :Pracima: 

Volto a repetir:




> tenho pouco tempo para essas coisas...
> epá roubem-me a ideia que também a roubei e melhorem...
> 
> 
> e façam marketing...podem copiar tudo e vender que eu não fico chateado.
> lol


 :Olá:  Não desistas!!!

Faz a lista de peças e esquema de montagem ... e depois informa que podes disponibilizar o Kit por encomenda. O pessoal encomenda, paga! e recebe o kit em casa ... adaptado caso a caso que te é comunicado no acto da encomenda com fotografias, descrição, etc ... fica custom made, ou seja feito por medida que é muito melhor do que produto único ... O John Durso fez o mesmo e tu também podes fazer! Não desistas!

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## luisvicente

reforço o não muito cara e acrescento ser prática

----------


## João Seguro

E sabem que mais? A cereja no topo do bolo era ter uma patilha de lado que quando deslocada de um lado para o outro cortava as algas sem termos que andar com isso dum lado para o outro. Do género daquele brinquedo que os miúdos têm que são uns quadros para se escrever com uma caneta que cada vez que se passa com o plastico dum lado para o outro apaga tudo e podemos escrever de novo, Acho que lhes chamam quadros mágicos.

http://www.shopmania.com.br/brinqued...as-dtc-2778868

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Estou a gostar!!!

Hoje vou ter um dia complexo mas amanhã vou tentar arranjar uma pessoa que ataque o tema numa lógica de desenvolvimento+produção+marketing.

Fica a promessa. Até pode ser que não dê em nada mas tenta-se.

Bonito era depois expandir a coisa com um módulo de carvão activado e outro de siporax. Iria ser um método completo, alternativo e acima de tudo muito mais barato para ter um reef. Ficaria conhecido por Portuguese Method!!!

Conseguir enfiar tudo numa coisa tipo filtro externo eheim iria revolucionar a forma como montamos os nossos reefs e aumentar ainda mais a acessibilidade ao hobby.

Ok! Se calhar estou a delirar. :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa dia

Existe uma palavra que gosto muito e passei a escuta-la recentemente... 'empreendedorismo'...

Só a consegui escrever com a ajuda do dicionário, pois penso que seja a primeira vez que a escrevo...

Quer dizer muito... mas como diz o António Vítor, a falta de tempo leva a que os projectos se arrastem... sejam metidos na gaveta... etc etc...

Nem todos têm a sorte de um Steve Jobs... que afirmou que a melhor coisa que lhe tinha acontecido, foi o facto de ter sido despedido do Apple...

P.S. - Naquilo que eu puder ajudar a nível de 3D na percepção do projecto, conta comigo!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

E pimba! Já encontrei alguém que já está no mercado e que irá olhar com o maior dos interesses para o dispositivo do António procurando obviamente dar-lhe saída comercial.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> A cereja no topo do bolo era ter uma patilha de lado que quando deslocada de um lado para o outro cortava as algas sem termos que andar com isso dum lado para o outro.


Boas,

Por exemplo nem que fosse colocar 3 ou 4 Magfloats com EasyBlades em paralelo, e era só arrastar uma ou duas vezes, algas aparadas melhor que máquina zero.  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Nem todos têm a sorte de um Steve Jobs... que afirmou que a melhor coisa que lhe tinha acontecido, foi o facto de ter sido despedido do Apple


Pedro,

Se me permites, deixem-me "picar-vos" mais um bocadinho (vós ... a malta dos DIY). O Jobs também disse qualquer coisa do género: a melhor que coisa que temos a fazer... "é seguir os nossos sonhos, não deixem que os outros comandem a vossa vida.... façam aquilo que gostam de fazer, o que o vosso coração manda e não a razão".

O Steve Jobs foi um génio, uma personalidade inimitável. A grande marca que ele deixa é que não há impossíveis... se acreditarmos em nós próprios, temos mais chances de ter sucesso, e no fundo, alcançar a felicidade.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Pedro,
> 
> Se me permites, deixem-me "picar-vos" mais um bocadinho (vós ... a malta dos DIY). O Jobs também disse qualquer coisa do género: a melhor que coisa que temos a fazer... "é seguir os nossos sonhos, não deixem que os outros comandem a vossa vida.... façam aquilo que gostam de fazer, o que o vosso coração manda e não a razão".
> 
> O Steve Jobs foi um génio, uma personalidade inimitável. A grande marca que ele deixa é que não há impossíveis... se acreditarmos em nós próprios, temos mais chances de ter sucesso, e no fundo, alcançar a felicidade.


Se me permites Ricardo, acrescento (ou complemento com) Hegel:
*  * *
“Nothing great in the world has been accomplished without passion”

Isso vale para o Jobs, para nós e valerá para os nossos descendentes.

Tentemos juntar a nossa paixão comum para fazer algo maior que a sua mera soma.

Ainda te vou ver a escrever um artigo no Manhatan Reef a falar do Portuguese Method:  :SbOk5:  algas, gac, siporax, carbono via vodka (faria mais sentido vinho do Porto)   :yb624: 

Até estou tentado a arrancar com o meu sistema com esse método só para verificar se é eficaz.

Uma coisa é certa. Alguns dos problemas de eliminação selectiva de bactérias demonstrados no famoso artigo da advancedaquarist não se irão fazer sentir.

----------


## António Vitor

Nuno, ainda não fui contactado pelos senhores...como gostaria de pagar impostos, temo que um biscate seja impossivel de ter legalmente...
Isto se fosse eu a empreender o projecto...

por exemplo imaginemos que venderia 3 algae scrubber, ou 3 focos de leds por mês...e depois existiria um minimo de imposto que eu teria de pagar...
como sou também trabalhador por conta de outrem, não sei se não teria de pagar mais imposto do que ganharia com isto...

O meu MAIOR dilema, é querer fazer tudo legalmente, e não sei se tal é possivel a tão reduzida escala...
só por isso não me meti já numa coisa destas, sou completamente contra roubar ao estado, não sou desses, e portanto nunca irei longe na politica se fosse filiado num desses partidos.

mas tenho a minha auto-estima elevada, e o meu ego, e principalmente a minha consciência. 

Voltando ao assunto do aquário. a água amarelou (esverdeou) ligeiramente, mas é quase imperceptivel, os corais parecem estar bem...uma acropora que comprei há pouco tempo fica maluca e estende os polipos como nunca... outras que estagnaram ligeiramente, mas sem perdas...é se adaptarem agora.
tinha os valores de cálcio off the chart... perto de 500 há um mês e tenho vindo a baixar estes gradualmente, da ultima vez que isto me aconteceu tive perdas, que agora não tive...bom sinal...
já vem a caminho a peristáltica que irei investigar a qualidade e se parto para uma solução bailling completo e desisto do reactor de cálcio...
acho que é o que vai acontecer...desde que a bomba seja de qualidade... se for boa compro mais umas 6 e faço então com ajudar das arduinices, um sistema para bailling mais seguro do que eu agora tenho.

E é tudo fiquem bem!
Abraços!
António itor

----------


## António Vitor

> Existe um erro nesta nova remodelação do novo forum, novos posts aqui não aparecem na zona dos novos posts, que funciona como o antigo portal do anterior "forum"...
> pelo menos o meu ultimo post, não aparece.


já percebi, muito bom mesmo, só aparece aqueles que ainda não fui ler!
the best...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Nuno, ainda não fui contactado pelos senhores...como gostaria de pagar impostos, temo que um biscate seja impossivel de ter legalmente...
> Isto se fosse eu a empreender o projecto...
> 
> por exemplo imaginemos que venderia 3 algae scrubber, ou 3 focos de leds por mês...e depois existiria um minimo de imposto que eu teria de pagar...
> como sou também trabalhador por conta de outrem, não sei se não teria de pagar mais imposto do que ganharia com isto...
> 
> O meu MAIOR dilema, é querer fazer tudo legalmente, e não sei se tal é possivel a tão reduzida escala...
> só por isso não me meti já numa coisa destas, sou completamente contra roubar ao estado, não sou desses, e portanto nunca irei longe na politica se fosse filiado num desses partidos.
> 
> ...



 :yb665:  ... tu queres é ter juízo na cabeça!!! ....para começar. Tu não sabes se o produto vai "descolar", não tens plano de negócios, etc... primeiro vais fazer alguns produtos que vais disponibilizar contra reembolso dos custos (material e o teu trabalho incluído) ... capisce  :Wink:  ... e depois se de facto o produto "descolar" então segues para uma coisa mais séria em série! ... tal como fizeram outros que começaram por fazer umas coisitas, frags, candeeiros, etc... e depois quando de facto perceberam que a coisa assumia dimensão, então procederam à abertura de empresa, registo comercial, etc... e começaram a pagar os tais impostos...
Quanto custa um aparelhometro desses ...eu não faço compras se a conta for calada...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Se o filtro de algas não pegasse pegavam de certeza os leds, micro projectores...
só vou fazer microprojectores, para a sump....numa primeira fase.
podem também servir para picos micros aquários...

tive aqui os meus leds, ligados 24 horas por dia, cerca de 1 mÊs e sem PERDAS!
 :Big Grin: 
4 leds apontados para a rede do algae scrubber...
isto é material de combate. os leds da CREE.

Mas realmente deves ter razão ninguém começa logo a fazer as coisas legalmente, mas eu gostaria, se tal fosse possivel...ter uma micro-escala, e mesmo assim fazer as coisas...

ou o estado obriga-me para ter as coisas legais a ter as coisas com maior dimensão? Até que valores posso ter um micronegocio sem ter de pagar contas ao estado?
existe um valor minimo?
este valor é mais reduzido se for também trabalhador por conta de outrem?

A outra verdade é que para leds já me pediram para fazer calhas, agora para algae scrubbers, ninguém me pediu...

acho que não terá sucesso comercial, claro que eu ainda tenho de provar com o meu aquário e acho que isso é a parte mais fácil...
talvez depois de ter sucesso algué,m me peça para conceber mais algae scrubbers...
isto pela experiencia é MAIS seguro que o meu escumador...

SÉRIO!
tive 3-4 episódios que o gajo ficava maluco enchia o copo e transbordava para fora, uma das vezes para fora da sump...
lol

NUNCA tive problemas com isto...embora pareça mais arriscado, não o é...
desde que se respeite os débitos máximos....que passam na rede...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Se o filtro de algas não pegasse pegavam de certeza os leds, micro projectores...
> só vou fazer microprojectores, para a sump....numa primeira fase.
> podem também servir para picos micros aquários...
> 
> tive aqui os meus leds, ligados 24 horas por dia, cerca de 1 mÊs e sem PERDAS!
> 
> 4 leds apontados para a rede do algae scrubber...
> isto é material de combate. os leds da CREE.
> 
> ...


 :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  ... há quem venda uns frags ... e não declara nem tem de o fazer, estamos a falar de pequenas coisas ... só quando a coisa assume proporções que se podem claramente designar de comerciais, aí sim ... começa por disponibilizar uma geringonça dessas a quem a pedir ... um simples aparelhómetro desses ou peças ou kit ... é um pouco como se fosses comprar algo a uma grande superfície de materiais de construção e fizesses uma construção para alguém ... não é pratica sistemática nem tão pouco com dimensão que se possa considerar tributável.... como vender 50 ou 100 quilos de batatas que tiveste de excedente...  Antóoooooooonio  :Smile:  ... não compliques o que é simples.
Quanto custa essa geringonça ????

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

epá os leds mesmo com buck não passa os 40 euros (componentes)
e então o algae scrubber não deve passar dos 20-30 euros...
 :Big Grin: 

Mas assim não tinha lucro, mas estar a fazer uma coisa do tipo do meu, não é comercializável, os leds talvez...agora um tubo com um rasgo no meio ....
 :Big Grin: 
tinha de ter valor acrescentado...pelo menos aparentar, porque ele tem intrinsicamente, agora o problema é o consumidor pensar que tem...

Dou-te um exemplo:
um escumador cónico é melhor que um cilindrico...não...mas aparenta mais valor para o consumidor, só que o que ganha em turbulência e mais "força" na bomba, perde em estarmos a reduzir a zona onde choca as bolhas de ar...
vai dar ao mesmo...

mas aparenta mais valor...o tal valor acrescentado...como em muitas calhas...
Se tiver um nem sei o quê vende porque o pessoal vÊ valor acrescentado quando ás vezes...é treta...

portanto a minha dificuldade seria acrescentar valor acrescentado palpável nisto. e eu sinceramente é mesmo quanto menos melhor...
o valor acrescentado nisto está em não ter valor acrescentado é simples e rude e funciona.
 :Big Grin: 

bom voltando ao valor acrescentadovou tirar as minhas macro algas, julgo caulerpa prolifera...as substâncias alelópaticas pode ser outra coisa que pode acumular sem o tal carvão e eu não vou arriscar...
só preciso de micro-algas, essas não causam grandes transtornos.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, respondendo como consumidor, eu quando procuro algo, não me importo que seja da TMC ou HEINE ou TUNZE, preocupo-me que seja bom e barato. Há marcas brancas que mostram/aparentam ter o mesmo formato e construção (claro que com menor qualidade) mas que servirão para o caso e opto por essas. A calha de leds é algo que está muito caro e que nesse aspecto tens, na minha opinião ponderam o que lá metes e fazes... Leds se for possível serem um pouco melhores que os que os outros vendem, a calha tentar ser um pouco mais bonita e de resto é imaginação, ardunios incorporados, etc... O preço deves estabelecer um valor para o teu trabalho, se demoras por exemplo 4 horas a fazer cada calha e queres ganhar 15€ por hora levas + 60€ por mão de obra e cria uma taxa para o material. Podes vender o material por + 23% eheheheheehheheh 

Em relação à agua tens feito TPAs? Eu antes de usar carvão quando me descuidava nas TPAs notava logo na cor da água....

----------


## António Vitor

http://en.microcosmaquariumexplorer...._Reef_Aquarium

Estes não tiveram grande sucesso quando tinham os tais algae turf...acho que apontarem para as algas como culpado do "desastre", As algas não dão margem para o resto diria...
o que é verdade é que aquários como no smithsonian tiveram sucesso, outros não. Porquê?

ou porque as algas trabalharam bem demais, e retiraram tudo o que é nutrientes da água, ou a menos...e o sistema estava subdimensionado...
no equilibrio está a força...

A verdade é que meteram depois grandes escumadores, e agora os corais parecem estar melhor.
uma verdade nestas coisas, não são verdades absolutas.
copiaram o modelo do smithsoninan e deram-se mal.

Não tenho isto a 100%, poderia com mais luz ter o triplo de desenvolvimento das algas, mas acho que o segredo disto é o equilibrio.
o equilibrio que faltou no tal aquário público do link.

As algas são tão boas a tirar os nutrientes da água que podem provocar escasses...e isso aconteceu durante um periodo que não tinha sequer nitratos...e comprei mais peixes... muitos peixes...
o meu caso é um caso, e outro é outro caso...

Não confio é nas macroalgas...a alelópatia pode ser prejudicial....mas aqui também não temos dados nem provas...

bom desde meados dos anos 70 que o national aquarium (smithsonian's aquarium) nos EUA usa o tal algae turf system...e com sucesso.
http://www.nationalaquarium.org/exhibits.html, é interessante terem desistido deste metodo, mas começado a meter mais água "nova" do oceano... mas fica aqui o relato, que pode não ser fácil manter um algae scrubber...

----------


## António Vitor

Depois de duas semanas sem carvão activo.... e sem macroalgas...sem caulerpas...

água com uma transparência inacreditável...corais a ganhar cor...e corais a crescer bem, (mesmo para 2 semanas).
Portanto macro-algas é out!
o carvão até pode ser benéfico, mas parece que nem preciso dele...lol...

depois mais logo volto a medir nutrientes...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Desculpa António... mas não resisto.

21 páginas atrás... o carvão era o milagre do aquário. Será que lá para a página 40 voltas ao escumador? Eheheheheh  :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

ya...
mas isso foi antes de me obrigarem a meter o filtro de algas, vocês é que têm a culpa!
 :Big Grin: 

E jamais...voltarei para escumadores...
bom nunca digas nunca...já pareço os politicos...

mas atenção não sou contra o carvão... ainda acho que foi bom ter colocado quando tinha escumador, mas parece que com o filtro de algas...é mesmo muitissimo melhor..não preciso de carvão... mas nada como experimentar...
 :Big Grin: 

claro que é apenas 2 semanas, mas desde que retirei as algas, melhorou...não foi com o retirar o carvão mas a retirada das algas.

O tal artigo que menciona que o carvão é melhor a tirar doc que o escumador, continuo a acreditar...e penso que provei isso mesmo ao ter nitratos a baixar e fosfatos a zero...durante o tempo que não tinha o filtro de algas, e claro sem escumador.

também não creio que tenha menos DOC sem carvão óbviamente que terei mais DOC...talvez menos agora que tirei as macroalgas.
vão libertando juices....certo?
Agora que tenho a água transparente tenho...

fui experimentando e experimentando...e vou chegando a conclusões...
também gosto de vez em quando despejar artemia ovos mesmo e esperar que eclodam, agora funciona....não tenho filtração mecânica...
 :Smile: 
heeeeeeeeee

Façam favor de ler isto:
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2011/10/corals

tenho siporax tenho etc...e talvez seja a comunidade bacteriana a ajudar isto, e que estirpes tenho?
sei lá...por vezes o sucesso ou insucesso podem estar relacionados com as tais comunidades....
epá vou contar um segredo...
funciona sim...se é melhor...sei lá....mas como sempre gostei de abordagens o mais natura possivel....
hee

----------


## António Vitor

não te esqueças que não regressei a nenhum metodo...mas antes fui mudando...

----------


## AntonioSilva

Boas noites

Acho que o filtro de algas e tão natural como o escumador, são é coisas diferentes.

O escumador retira parte dos compostos antes de se começarem a decompor na agua, o que sobra a rocha filtra principalmente a amonia.

O filtro de algas é outra historia, o filtro de algas tem uma capacidade maior de limpar a amonia da agua, e por enquanto tiver amonia limpa os fosfatos tambem.

Se montarem um aquario so com agua e ligarem um filtro de algas não vão conseguir ter algas, não ha amonia não ha algas.

Este é o principio de funcionamento do filtro de algas, excesso de po4 não gera algas e necessario uma pitada de amonia.

Na doce é assim, na salgada não deve ser diferente acho eu.

Mas o CA deve ter outra função na salgada, na doce não afecta os nutrientes para as plantas, mas no salgado como é ? Para que serve ? 

No entanto na doce o CA consegue absorver a amonia da agua, sera que o efeito é o mesmo na salgada ? Se for tem logica o seu uso mas se calhar por outros motivos.

Cumprimentos

----------


## António Vitor

Embora os processos envolvidos na escumação são processos naturais, e existem na natureza, não são forçosamente os processos naturais de reciclagem dos oceanos...

Se o/os artigos que potenciaram a retirada do meu escumador estiverem correctos, o melhor escumador retira no máximo 30/40% do DOC... por muito melhor que depois seja o escumador o nivel do DOC estabiliza, e portanto muitos diferentes escumadores têm a mesma eficiência...quer tenham 10000 ar quer tenham 500 l/h ar, quer sejam muito grandes e alguns pequenos.

Aquilo que um dos artigos diz, é que só existem 40% de DOC que pode ser escumado...depende de muita coisa como tipos de comida, etc.... mas acho que têm razão.

Aquilo que me parecia no lixo que retirava o escumador, era que a maior parte era de algas e seus 
materiais em decomposição...

Algas sem amónia crescem, sem nitratos também, e como tenho cyanos, até sem estes...desde que tenham po4.
Mas na água doce, julgo que as bacterias são bem mais eficientes que algas ou plantas em decompor a amónia...julgo ser o mesmo na água salgada...

----------


## AntonioSilva

Bom dia Vitor

Ja tentei na doce fazer crescer algas sem amonia, vou dizer como fiz:

Usei um recepiente de 3 litros com agua engarrafada e depois coloquei os fertelizantes, NPK e Micros, ao fim de um mês na varanda não consegui fazer crescer algas.
Na salgada não sei se é igual mas posso testar se quiseres.

As cyanos não são algas mas bacterias pelo menos na doce, penso que na salgada é igual...penso.

Cumprimentos

----------


## António Vitor

úma curiosidade na ultima vez que meti num recipiente água de osmose, deixei esta água doce sem nada em principio, mas ao sol...
E apareceu diatomaceas ás carradas.... como?
sim água de osmose com 3 ppm tds será que tá a ficar estragada...além da osmose tenho resinas e carvão ...e aconteceu isto
O recipiente tinha usado para retirar a água do aquário da ultima vez e possivelmente tinha residuos...bastou isso possivelmente.
nem me importei meti sal e tumba lá para dentro...

o aquário não piorou.

----------


## António Vitor

faltavam esporos AntonioSilva... eu nem meti nada e usei água de osmose e deu...
 :Smile:

----------


## AntonioSilva

Bem...então nessa situação ja não esta ca quem falou, eu fiz a experiençia num recepiente fechado.

Mas os esporos encontram-se no ar ?

----------


## António Vitor

Possivelmente, mas existem mais no meu aquário.... e usei este recipiente anteriormente para recolher água do aquário...logo ficou com esporos...
 :Wink: 

existem no ar, mas para um boom rápido é preciso mais esporos logo de inicio.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Se me permitem a colherada, o tema chave aqui é a relação do escumador com as bactérias e respectiva biodiversidade:

1 - provou-se que os ambientes naturais de recife têm muito mais bactérias em quantidade e qualidade que os nossos aquários

2 - provou-se que o escumador é selectivo na colecção de bactérias pelo que os sistemas com escumador perdem bio-diversidade bacteriana de forma marcada

3 - provou-se igualmente que a adição de carbono é de facto factor no que respeita à quantidade e qualidade das bactérias

Resumindo: para quem quer um sistema rico em biodiversidade ainda que à partida menos favorável a espécies delicadas a via do António parece fazer todo o sentido. Quem quer autênticos viveiros dedicados de sps em ambiente controladíssimo e praticamente estéril deverá usar todos os meios possíveis para promover a despoluíção da água pelo que o escumador é uma das peças mais nucleares.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> 2 - provou-se que o escumador é selectivo na colecção de bactérias pelo que os sistemas com escumador perdem bio-diversidade bacteriana de forma marcada


Hummm... eu ainda não vi isto provado! É só uma teoria, por causa dos 30% que retira de DOC. Mas daí a concluir que os escumadores seleccionam a pop. bacteriana, acho que é extrapolar demais.

----------


## AntonioSilva

Unicamemte acerca das algas !




> Bem...então nessa situação ja não esta ca quem falou, eu fiz a experiençia num recepiente fechado.
> 
> Mas os esporos encontram-se no ar ?


Até eu me baralho :Admirado: 

Mesmo que os esporos existam no ar as algas não deixam de ser uma planta e sem uma fonte de nitrogenio ou azoto como queiram chamar não temos algas.
Eu num aquario posso ter niveis elevados de PO4 como 4 ppm sem ter particamente algas e posso ter um aquario com 0 ppm de PO4 e estar cheio de algas.

Mesmo relativamente a determinadas zonas do mar como no golfo do mexico que esta praticamente morto e com baixos niveis de oxigenio ouvimos falar de elevados niveis de PO4 na agua devido a agricultura, no entanto o problema não é so o PO4 mas o nitrogenio que vem arrasto, niveis minimos de nitrogenio degeneram em grandes explosoes de algas se houver alem do nitrogenio fosfatos.

O escumador consegue retirar o lixo antes que ele se decomponha em amonia mas vai haver sempre recantos onde o lixo vai ficar agarrado a decompor-se , e depois de decompor-se o escumador não consegue retirar a amonia da agua e penso que por este motivo usa-se o CA em conjunto.

O filtro de algas e muito eficaz a retirar a amonia da agua, e aqui e que eu fico na duvida, porque desconfio que mesmo que os niveis de fosfatos subam um pouco não vamos ter algas pelo simples motivo de não existir compostos nitrogenados na agua.

Isto em ambiente controlado e com equipamento labotarial é facil de se testar a ver se é verdade ou mentira.

O escumador é a mesma historia, nada como testar para ver até que ponto é verdade, se calhar descobrimos que na realidade é uma peça essencial que não podemos esqueçer...ou não.

Cumprimentos

----------


## António Vitor

> Hummm... eu ainda não vi isto provado! É só uma teoria, por causa dos 30% que retira de DOC. Mas daí a concluir que os escumadores seleccionam a pop. bacteriana, acho que é extrapolar demais.


não diria tanto...nem é preciso extrapolar muito.
então se o escumador tira melhor moleculas hidrofobicas, as bacterias menos hidrofóbicas vão ser poupadas... uma pequena vantagem e alteram a população bacteriana.

serão todas as bacterias hidrofóbicas, dúvido...mas pode até ser...umas ligeiramente mais que outras mas todas hidrofóbicas.
Agora o DOC não é todo hidrofóbico... e nem todo é escumnado logo e o resto dos 60-70% que se decompoem em amónia?
pois...

em relação a espécies terem de ser menos sensiveis no meu aquário...
não sei...com mais bacterias tenho também mais velocidade de decomposição e mais rapidamente sai da amónia para outros elementos...aliás ainda não fiz medidas no meu aquário mas vai ser concerteza mais do mesmo...
0 po4, e pouco ou nada de nitratos...
amónia, dúvido que exista....até porque são as bacterias que são mais rapidas a decompor a amónia que escumadores a retirar o tal DOC... 

Se os escumadores ajudam...
claro...
mas também podem ser prejudiciais...na redução das tais bacterias...
 :Wink: 

A verdade é que Continuo com acroporas lindas no meu aquário...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Hummm... eu ainda não vi isto provado! É só uma teoria, por causa dos 30% que retira de DOC. Mas daí a concluir que os escumadores seleccionam a pop. bacteriana, acho que é extrapolar demais.


Extrapolação?
Se entendi bem o que li neste artigo, não é tanto assim. Não é uma hipótese mas mais uma verificação experimental feita, penso eu, com recurso a metodologias respeitáveis.

----------


## António Vitor

estão a ver aqueles polipos deste coral (QUE NÃO É MEU), tenho polipos no mesmo coral (espécie) com 5x o tamanho...de noite com as luzes apagadas...
facto que NUNca vi quando tinha isto com procedimentos mais tradicionais...

talvez invista mais energias na captura de presas, porque obtém resultados...sei lá...

Atenção que o coral não é o do meu, apenas da mesma espécie...
o meu está meio castanho, com polipos gigantes...se calhar não é da mesma especie...
depois quando tiver pachorra tiro umas fotos DO MEU coral...
 :Smile:

----------


## AntonioSilva

> Extrapolação?
> Se entendi bem o que li neste artigo, não é tanto assim. Não é uma hipótese mas mais uma verificação experimental feita, penso eu, com recurso a metodologias respeitáveis.


Obrigada pelo artigo Nuno prazeres.

Difícil de digerir mas da muito que pensar, pelo que entendi os escumadores são um pau de dois bicos ao retirarem so parte das bactérias, a longo termo não se sabe os efeitos num reef, no mundo real as população de bacterias é 10 vezes superior, isso é certo.

No entanto pelo que tenho visto os reef não duram muito tempo, ou porque as pessoas se cansam ou porque entram em declineo.

Se calhar o skimmer é o culpado, o meu pico reef so liga o skimmer de dia e de noite fica desligado mas agora esta desligado o dia todo porque a esponja que tem dentro entupiu e começa logo a encher o copo e não noto diferença nenhuma.

Se calhar o Antonio Vitor é que esta a ir pelo caminho certo, tomamos muitas coisas como certas e nunca experimentamos outras que se calhar são bem melhores.

Um bem haja.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

O meu durou 7 anos até que uma catástrofe o "derreteu" nas férias.

A aquariofilia de água doce tem muito a aprender com a salgada e vice-versa.

O meu melhor projecto de água doce foi totalmente inspirado em água salgada. Tinha uma sump iluminada em contra-ciclo com Salvinia natans (flutuante de crescimento rápido) e não usava massas filtrantes. As plantas faziam o serviço todo. Como a Salvinia é flutuante extraía o CO2 do ar.

Ou seja: a lógica era muito parecida com a do António Vitor.

----------


## AntonioSilva

Lamento a parte do "derreteu" Nuno Prazeres.

Hoje quando cheguei a casa tinha "uma" Telescopio preto com dois anos que nasceu em minha casa morta, o resto dos peixes estão bem e não sei de que morreu, parasitas não tinha porque analisei ao microscópio, a minha esposa ficou triste ao ver um peixe tão bonito do tamanho de uma lata de coca-cola morto.

Não vamos desistir do hobby por causa destes contratempos.

Gosto muito deste tópico porque tenho apreendido muito com todos os que participaram e seja o filtro de algas uma opção valida ou não levanta muitas questoes relativamente aos processos usados para manter um reef.

Isto ha para todos os gostos, escumadores, RV, Siporax e afins e outras coisas que nem sei dizer o nome.
Agora temos o filtro de algas, tambem se usa na doce.

Mas chego ao fim e não sei onde acaba o hobby e começa o lobby, não sei até que ponto o que se apregoa é verdade e onde começa a mentira só para vender.
Isto tanto é valido para a salgada como para a doce.
E depois criam-se os mitos, é um pouco como o mentiroso que repete sempre a mesma mentira, tanto repete que até acha que é verdade.  :yb624: 

Cumprimentos a todos e acima de tudo parabens por este forum pela seriedade de todos os seus membros.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Extrapolação?
> Se entendi bem o que li neste artigo, não é tanto assim. Não é uma hipótese mas mais uma verificação experimental feita, penso eu, com recurso a metodologias respeitáveis.


Eu conheço bem o artigo, foi esse artigo que deu origem a este tópico, é um dos melhores artigos que alguma vez li em aquariofilia, um exemplo a seguir.

 Vamos lá ver se consigo explicar melhor o meu ponto de vista... o autor *especula* que poderá haver bactérias (espécies) que podem não ser "escumáveis" e apresenta aquele modelo teórico das bactérias +/- hidrófobicas. Mas só especula, não apresenta dados concretos sobre isso.
O meu ponto é... duvido que o escumador seleccione positivamente determinadas espécies ou que faça desaparecer determinada espécie(s) bacteriana dos aquários. O facto de não serem escumadas, pode resultar apenas do facto da diminuição de carga orgânica, ou menos compostos hidrofóbicos na água (estou só a atirar ideias para o ar). 

O principal objectivo deste estudo era demonstrar que o crescimento de pop. bacterianas leva ao consumo de nutrientes e que posteriormente esses nutrientes eram exportados via escumador.

Tal como disse no início deste tópico, foram observados dados muito interessantes, e que levantaram muitas questões ao autor. Mas para nenhuma dessas questões foi apresentada uma resposta válida. E sinceramente acho muito forçada aquela questão do "old tank syndrome".

----------


## António Vitor

Os corais estão a reagir bem à ausência de filtragem, quer mecânica, quer do carvão activo...
estão melhores, com os polipos mais estendidos...

O filtro de algas não o limpo há quase duas semanas, e a água não a mudo há muito tempo...talvez mais de 1 mês...
 :Big Grin: 
O que eu acho?

Que tenho menos prejuizo por não mudar tanto a água com um sistema como o meu...isto é o que os meus olhos Vêem...

já faço um filme e posto para o pessoal ver...hoje ou amanhã talvez hoje...e faço testes...
Atenção tenho algas, mas só onde não tenho coralina... e nem me chateia um bocado, julgo que são cyanos, tenho carradas no filtro...de várias espécies já meto filme.

----------


## António Vitor

http://waterinspiration.blogspot.com...11/avanco.html

vejam...
nem tudo foram rosas...mas também não foi mau.... vou continuar, parece que estou no bom caminho...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto António, se usas tal como eu osmose + sal, quanto mais fazes trocas de agua e de maior quantidade forem mais depressa estar a deitar fora e fazer desaparecer todo a microfauna existente no aquário principalmente a que anda em suspensão na coluna de agua pois afinal os pacotes/baldes de sal não trazem qualquer microrganismos vivo dentro ehehhe, é só químicos mesmo. Eu também estou a ter muitos melhores resultados com trocas na casa de 1 mês, 1 mes e uma semana máximo.

Claro que para uma situação destas e dependendo do tipo de corais que tens terás de monitorizar os consumos dos químicos principais tipo cálcio, magnésio, etc. e indo repondo de forma a estarem sempre dentro dos parâmetros ideias, pois só após a próxima troca os iremos introduzir de novo no aquário.

Tiro também a conclusão que para quem não usa agua natural quanto mais trocas se faz em curto espaço de tempo pior para a estabilidade do aquário.

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Correcto António, se usas tal como eu osmose + sal, quanto mais fazes trocas de agua e de maior quantidade forem mais depressa estar a deitar fora e fazer desaparecer todo a microfauna existente no aquário principalmente a que anda em suspensão na coluna de agua pois afinal os pacotes/baldes de sal não trazem qualquer microrganismos vivo dentro ehehhe, é só químicos mesmo. Eu também estou a ter muitos melhores resultados com trocas na casa de 1 mês, 1 mes e uma semana máximo.
> 
> Claro que para uma situação destas e dependendo do tipo de corais que tens terás de monitorizar os consumos dos químicos principais tipo cálcio, magnésio, etc. e indo repondo de forma a estarem sempre dentro dos parâmetros ideias, pois só após a próxima troca os iremos introduzir de novo no aquário.
> 
> Tiro também a conclusão que para quem não usa agua natural quanto mais trocas se faz em curto espaço de tempo pior para a estabilidade do aquário.


Boas amigo Baltasar!
É engraçado que eu também ando a verificar isso com o meu projecto...

Não uso agua do mar, osmose, natural... mas sim água de cano de Sintra, com ML Super Dethchrorinator Plus e pois uma passagem pelo Reactor de Fosfatos (com Seachem Phosguard).
E a ideia que eu fico é que quanto menos mudas de água faço, mais estavel fica o aquário... Parece-me a mim que a água de reposição que vai sendo colocada, é suficiente para ir equilibrando a nível quimico o mesmo.

O excesso de phosfatos e silicatos que a água possa ter, acaba por ser eliminado gradualmente com o reactor de phosfatos, que me faz 1200L/h de passagem de água.

E verdade seja dita, nunca tive os pólipos dos corais tão abertos como agora, a usencia de algas é notória e parece-me tudo muito bem...
Noto apenas uma espécie de turvação na água, que penso que poderia ser eliminada com um segundo reactor de carvão (ainda ando a pensar nisso... ligar o de phosfatos ao de carvão)...

De resto, aplico apenas alguns produtos que me interessam (as bactérias), alguns compostos vitamínicos para os Peixes, o ML Special Blend (equiparável ao Brightwell BioFuel) e pelo sim e pelo não o ML Nitre-Out II.
Parei com os elementos traço e com a alimentação dos corais (zooplancton e phytoplancton) e para já parece-me que está tudo muito estável...

Devo passar a fazer apenas 1x por mês a TPA de 40L em vez de a fazer de 15 em 15 dias como estava a fazer...

De resto tenho o escumador 24h/dia (devo passar a fazer apenas 16H/dia), Reactor 24h/dia, UV 8H/Dia.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Roubando aqui um pouco o tópico do António Vitor só para te dizer Paulo que com uma vulgar meia de senhora cortada fazes um saquinho onde podes pôr o carvão activo, colocas estes pendurado a frente de um qualquer tubo de saída de agua só para obrigar a circulação da mesma atravessar/passar pela meia e tens o teu carvão a limpar a agua e retirar essa turvação que falas, é assim que uso com resultados excelentes e não gastei pipas em reactores etc. eheheheh...

----------


## António Vitor

Sim o carvão activado limpa isso num instante...

Mas interpretaram-me mal...fazer mudas no meu aquário, foi e sempre será benéfico, digo é que o meu sistema parece aguentar melhor o desleixo, de não fazer tantas mudas...
 :Wink: 

O carvão retira efectivamente alguma coisa da água, ou então foi a retirada das macro-algas, não sei...e parece que as micro-algas, é o menor dos males...
ou então era a conjugação de todos estes elementos, ou seja depende depende depende....

No meu sistema como o filtro de algas é super eficiente, (ainda não fiz os testes que prometi mais logo...talvez...lol...) não necessito de mais ajudantes, e demais pode ser demasiado...

sem entrada de água nova, os trace elements ficavam mais rapidamente esgotados...atenção que até o escumador pode potenciar a saida de determinados elementos... quais e quanto é que é retirado não sei...

claro que o facto de eu ter deixado de ter filtração mecânica, pode potenciar mesmo um boom de phyto, e se os corais consumirem, podem ir buscar os traces a outro lado...pode ser também este o tal pormenor.

tive aqui um coral a crescer bem, que parou e obteve uma slow tissue death desde os pontos de crescimentos, de cima...que depois de praticar estas mudanças melhorou... parti as pontas e já está de novo a crescer.

ok como sou teimoso, não quis admitir que estava errado e segui em frente, modificando alguns parâmetros...
 :Wink: 
admito...

um dos frags que tinha comprado também morreu, na mesma altura... altura antes de ter tirado as macro-algas/carvão activado...ou foi coincidente, já nem me lembro...

A água aqui não está nem pior nem melhor do que com carvão portanto carvão é também out....
Está cada vez mais natural e sem filtração alguma, apenas....a natureza... o filtro de algas não é um mecanicmo humano de filtração...é apenas potenciar o que alguns aquários teimam em ter...algas.
muitas algas...
só que na sump e numa rede, já não parece tão mal...
 :Wink: 
estéticamente. e claro para facilidade em retirar os nutrientes e exportar...

----------


## António Vitor

limpando o filtro de algas....desculpem por tapar a camera....prá proxima não meto o braço à frente...

----------


## AntonioSilva

Viva

Fico a espera de um pouco mas muito pouco desse "lixo"

Ja agora...sabias que o filtro tem de ser limpo todas as semanas ?

Vé aqui, não sei se conheces.

Tem inclusive de aquários do antes e depois, o resultado é assombroso.

http://www.algaescrubber.net/forums/

Um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Porque é que achas que fui buscar um saco...era para ti!

não é mal cheiroso...pelo menos por enquanto...

só amanhã devo conseguir te enviar isso desculpa não tenho tido tempo.
como vês uso rede de mosquito funciona.

----------


## António Vitor

Pessoal, tenho um recorde, não tenho grandes caidas do KH há 1 mês, e sem ligar reactor de cálcio... 

coloquei cerca de 30 gramas de bicarbonato de sódio no inicio e durnte semanas decaiu só 1 o KH....portanto não há consumo de bi/carbonatos...o que será mau?
Pode ser do menor crescimento dos corais, mas pelo que vejo nem será assim...aparentemente até tenho algum crescimento e mais vistoso.

Antes quando tinha problemas, mesmo com os corais a definhar (que não é o caso), tinha oscilações....e agora estas reduziram reduziram e ...que se passa?
Tinha precipitações abióticas, tinha precipitações....agora parece um relógio....por causa do KH sossegados o cálcio tem se mantido mais tempo, na casa dos 460 +/- (sei que é alto, mas já esteve mais alto)


Tenho um palpite...que o maior consumidor do KH é o FILTRO biológico, as tais bacterias que decompoem a amónia e nitritos...nos tempos de água doce, tinha quebras....quando não tinha plantas...ou tinha poucas... o principio deve ser o mesmo.

A amónia está mesmo a ser consumida pelas algas, em vez do tal filtro, a colónia de bactérias deverá com o tempo ficar mais reduzida...bacterias nitrificadoras....
julgo que no contexto geral vou ter mais bactérias e mais plancton...claramente que um sistema tradicional.
Mas as coisas demoram a equilibrar, e isto é um novo equilibrio.

Agora que é curioso eu ter o reactor desligado há 1 mês....é....
 :Big Grin: 
Este beneficio eu não esperava.

----------


## António Vitor

> Porque é que achas que fui buscar um saco...era para ti!
> 
> não é mal cheiroso...pelo menos por enquanto...
> 
> só amanhã devo conseguir te enviar isso desculpa não tenho tido tempo.
> como vês uso rede de mosquito funciona.


António tenho tido aqui alguns acontecimentos e não tenho podido ir aos correios... se calhar só te mando prá semana mas compenso-te... mando-te mais alguma coisa que podes gostar....o prometido é devido...depois mando pm.

----------


## António Vitor

reparem....estão a ver bem?
pois a minha stylophora pink nunca teve aquela cor exuberante cor de rosa, mas agora com os tentáculos TODOS de fora, ainda é pior... nunca tive visto nada assim, e tive stylophora durante muito tempo... agora vejam como poderia ser.....

a minha já teve assim, mas com menos rosa... claro o frag era mais pequeno....do que agora está...
 :Wink: 


Julgo que o meu aquário é mesmo diferente...está na hora de começar a apostar mais no não fotossintéticos...
 :Wink: 

conseguem ver aquelas particulas todas a flutuar.... pois...sem filtros, e acreditem que  água está cristalina, mesmo com aquelas particulas que nem sei bem o que é...

----------


## António Vitor

uma histrix...

esta não está tão exuberante como a outra a nivel de tentáculos, mas está a ganhar mesmo assim alguma cor...

Esta estava como a outra, o último coral comprado na bubbles, mas com a luz algum tempo ligada recolheu...não vá o flame dar bicada...

nesta foto liguei apenas o branco do cree, julgo que a foto fica melhor...a minha máquina nãop gosta das actinicas.

----------


## AntonioSilva

> Porque é que achas que fui buscar um saco...era para ti!
> 
> não é mal cheiroso...pelo menos por enquanto...
> 
> só amanhã devo conseguir te enviar isso desculpa não tenho tido tempo.
> como vês uso rede de mosquito funciona.


Boa Noite

Sem problemas, estas a vontade porque não é urgente, os valores de PO4 estão exageradamente altos mas não tenho algas e provavelmente não vou ter por enquanto não colocar nada de novo no aquário, sem esporos não há algas.

De resto ja tenho o sistema montado, vai ser um filtro de mochila que no fundo vou poder colocar CA ou o que quiser e no topo vai ter a rede de mosquiteiro com as algas e a iluminação vai ser a leds mesmo em cima da rede.

Um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

amanhã sem falta mando-te isso! e ficas com esporos, espero que não te arrependas...
hehehe!

bom fiz medidas hoje...nem vale a pena parece um relógio suiço....tic tac...1 ppm de nitratos e 0...repito 0 de fosfatos...

----------


## Sérgio Murra

> Boa Noite
> 
> Sem problemas, estas a vontade porque não é urgente, os valores de PO4 estão exageradamente altos mas não tenho algas e provavelmente não vou ter por enquanto não colocar nada de novo no aquário, sem esporos não há algas.
> 
> De resto ja tenho o sistema montado, vai ser um filtro de mochila que no fundo vou poder colocar CA ou o que quiser e no topo vai ter a rede de mosquiteiro com as algas e a iluminação vai ser a leds mesmo em cima da rede.
> 
> Um abraço


Olá,

Será que podias explicar melhor como o vais fazer? Ou quando o fizeres colocares fotos?

Eu tenho um nano também e essa seria a única hipótese para um algae scrubber.

E António o aquário parece me melhor assim. Gosto mais do novo layout.

----------


## AntonioSilva

> Olá,
> 
> Será que podias explicar melhor como o vais fazer? Ou quando o fizeres colocares fotos?
> 
> Eu tenho um nano também e essa seria a única hipótese para um algae scrubber.
> 
> E António o aquário parece me melhor assim. Gosto mais do novo layout.


Claro que explico, quando estiver montado eu coloco um filme.

Mas tirei a ideia daqui...http://www.aquaristsonline.com/blog/...lgae-scrubber/

Que usa a saida do escumador para criar as algas, eu vou usar um filtro de mochila e leds, é so essa a diferença.

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Olá,

Eu já tinha pensado em fazer algo semelhante. Mas o meu filtro de mochila, um eheim versão mais pequena, não me lembro do número, tem uma saída muito pequena, talvez 2cm por 4. Qual o modelo de filtro de mochila que vais usar?

----------


## António Vitor

> E António o aquário parece me melhor assim. Gosto mais do novo layout.


Obrigado.
vai estar melhor...isto é como o vinho do porto!
aunto mais maduro melhor, não tem isso de sindrome do aquário velho...é o mesmo desde inicio.
he...

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá: 
António,
tu mereces ter um aquario bom.
Pela inovação, pela informação que prestas á comunidade, pela sempre presente disponibilidade em ajudar.
Tenho a certeza que pela tua preseverança ainda vais ter melhores resultados.
Abraço,
JLima

----------


## António Vitor

> António,
> tu mereces ter um aquario bom.
> Pela inovação, pela informação que prestas á comunidade, pela sempre presente disponibilidade em ajudar.
> Tenho a certeza que pela tua preseverança ainda vais ter melhores resultados.
> Abraço,
> JLima


Obrigado José... pode ser que aconteça, estou super contente com a retirada do carvão activado...agora que tenho o filtro a "bombar" bem....e sem as macro-algas os corais deram um salto...
E curiosamente, está a acontecer coisas estranhas, alguns corais têm extenções que parecem que se estão a esventrar, e crescem e consomem menos cálcio e carbonatos???

Bom, também tenho a dizer que para quem não sabia fazer DIY....tens mais jeito que eu....eu é mete fios e tá a andar...agora a tua calha toda direitinha...um primor...

lembraste das minhas coleiras de cão a suportar a calha T5?...
LOL...
Se eu queria baixar a t5, toca a alargar na fivela...
Portanto tens humildade...e paciência, que se calhar eu não tenho....alguma vez eu aguentava tantos meses sem meter lá nada dentro...aguentei uns meses, mas não tantos...portanto certamente que irás ter sucesso!
 :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

Ora aqui vai mais um contar da história...

não ainda não coloquei nenhum escumador...não...
 :Smile: 

Tive um problema num dos leds do grupo de 4 que compunha a luz que iluminava o algae scrubber, este durante talvez 2 semanas (tenho tido pouco tempo) definhou, e as algas praticamente nem cresceram.

Hoje resolvi retirar os leds que iluminavam o mangal (acho que vou iluminar este depois só com 2 leds) e colocar estes a iluminar o outro lado do algae scrubber...
ou seja de uma situação com pouca luz, passei para o dobro do que tinha inicialmente.

também alterei os meus dois conjuntos de leds, de forma a previnir algum salpico que possa dar cabo de um dos leds...
depois meto fotos.

Com o filtro parado descobri uma espécie de lagostim, nas algas, coisas esquisitas que só deram noticia de vida depois de desligar o filtro por uns minutos.

Mais coisas... tenho NH4 acima do valor usual de muitos "seneyesistas" o NH4 comigo chega a ir aos 20, enquanto tenho lido de muita boa gente com este a 5-6...
não passa dos 20, mas é alto diria, vamos ver agora com as correcções na luz do filtro.

A maior parte dos corais está bem, embora tenha comprado uma frag há pouco tempo que parece estar a ir...embora...
vamos ver como se processará a descida do tal NH4, agora que tenho o filtro a 400% do que antes tinha (com um dos leds avariado, baixava a intensidade dos outros leds, por alguma razão)

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ficamos então à espera de novidades. O NH4 se calhar é mais alto porque não tens skimmer... O outro pessoal que usa o Seneye deve ter todo skimmer. Vai-se a ver e o skimmer ainda serve para qualquer coisita... :yb624: 
Resta deixar o scrubber agora com esteroides começar a bombar a ver se isso baixa para níveis mais decentes.

----------


## António Vitor

já meto fotos...

Pelos gráficos, acho que já tenho o problema das luzes, há "bués"...
reparem na aparente manutenção dos picos de NH4 (não confundir com NH3).

Estes estão associados (pH comm NH3 e NH4), por exemplo agora não me tem baixado o NH4, porque estou a meter co2 (reactor de cálcio), e o pH mantem-se estável. subiu de ontem para hoje 
(pico maior), porque tive o algae scrubber desligado para consertar...
 :Wink: 

Untitled3.jpg

Quanto mais alto o pH, pior...mais NH3 (extremamente tóxico), ligar o reactor de cálcio durante o periodo diurno, onde por vezes tenho pH acima de 8.3, melhor... evitando estes picos de pH, e aumentando o NH4...mais NH4 menor NH3, estes convertem-se entre estados pelo valor de pH, existindo uma relação algures.

Ou seja meter co2 durante o periodo diurno é favorável para a menor toxicidade.

----------


## António Vitor

> Ficamos então à espera de novidades. O NH4 se calhar é mais alto porque não tens skimmer... O outro pessoal que usa o Seneye deve ter todo skimmer. Vai-se a ver e o skimmer ainda serve para qualquer coisita...
> Resta deixar o scrubber agora com esteroides começar a bombar a ver se isso baixa para níveis mais decentes.


Agrada-me a ideia de não ter escumador que queres...
 :Wink: 
claro que sempre fazem alguma coisa, nem nunca disse o contrário...

----------


## António Vitor

100_2699.jpg

Ok aqui está a foto...
não sei se foi algum salpico de sal, se foi porque não tenho refrigeração activa nos dissipadores...mas a verdade é que me pifou um led, coisa que em um ano e meio na calha de cima não aconteceu _(depois dos problemas iniciais...)__(não esquecer que pifei alguns leds na calha de cima por tocar com as mãos e deixar gordura nas lentes)_, possivelmente porque tenho arrefecimento em cima...

agora depois de tocar nos leds (por descuido), limpo com alcool, talvez não seja boa ideia, mas os leds aguentam-se depois e já não ficam obscurecidos pela gordura queimada.

----------


## António Vitor

Untitled..jpg

Isto está a correr bem agora...o NH4 caiu na zona nocturna e agora que acenderam as luzes teve uma queda ainda brusca....
 :Wink:  mesmo depois do pH descer, geralmente o NH4 subia nessa altura...(periodo nocturno), e tal não aconteceu, por causa concerteza do filtro estar com "esteroides"... deverá baixar para valores próximos ou melhores que o que a malta que tem escumadores costuma ter...

um até que tem mais free ammonium...e menos nh4?
http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/s...493050&page=15

estranho.

----------


## António Vitor

Untitle6d.jpg

Estou impressionado já não baixava dos 10 há algum tempo, e julgo que irá continuar a cair, são estas coisas que dizem que o seneye foi boa compra, e deu para perceber o que se apssa a este nivel...vamos ver agora no periodo nocturno se sobe muito com a descida do pH é normal que pelo menos suba ligeiramente.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Os esteroides do filtro de algas parecem estar a resultar. 

Agora importa verificar a estabilidade da coisa.

Já agora. Por questões de estabilidade não fará sentido ir limpando a tela alternadamente já que agora tem os dois lados iluminados?

Aliás o melhor era teres duas encostadas uma à outra para poderes tirar, limpar e voltar a por uma deixando o outro lado intacto.

----------


## António Vitor

É essa a ideia Nuno, um lado de cada vez...era essaa a minha ideia inicial, mas como estava a dar com metade do filtro deixei andar...estava...

Para tirar as algas não preciso de muito esforço, puxo, vem carradas e do outro lado não tem impacto.

edit (afinal o pH chegou aos 7.92)..ou seja é melhor mas não muiiiiiito melhor...
 :Wink: 
era fruta a mais...
em relação ao NH4 também subiu para perto de 20, mas a tendencia com as oscilaçoes diárias é de queda.
também tou a ganhar algas no filtro, quanto mais algas, mais rapidamente retira nutrientes e cresce de volume.

vamos ver nos próximos dias...a evolução claramente positiva, como não poderia deixar de ser.

----------


## António Vitor

bom não é o que eu esperava, mas decididamente que a tendência é mesmo de descida, o seneye está efectivamente a me ajudar ...
 :Wink: Untitl1ed.jpg

Os palpites que ele dá para o futuro é que saem todos furados, precisam de um matemático para programar aquilo...
hehe...

de manhã deve já estar abaixo dos 10, vamos ver quando pára...A ideia é mesmo ter isto próximo de 0 quanto possivel.
Julgo que NH4 no oceano está pertissimo de 0.
Sem estes depois também não tenho no3...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Os palpites que ele dá para o futuro é que saem todos furados, precisam de um matemático para programar aquilo...
> hehe...


Realmente é estranho os palpites sairem errados... o sistema estável, sem mudanças nenhumas de dia para dia, muito estranho...  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire:

----------


## António Vitor

Nem está a mudar muito, apenas para melhor, assim espero...
bom...

Fiz novos testes á lá mão, para ver o que ando a fazer, já que andava a me fiar muito no seneye...
 :Wink: 

Mg 1300 ppm
NO3=0.2 ppm (lol)
PO4= 0...não detectável.
KH=7 kh
Calcio=440 ppm

O tal NH4 tem variado muito mais previsivelmente (aquilo começa a querer adivinhar mas não consegue)..varia, mas diariamente, como é normal.

O NH3 varia para NH4 ao longo do dia, porque o pH muda, e acho que nos nossos aquários é normal no pico da fotossintese, tenho pH altissimo perto de 8.4, depois com a respiração caem para 7.8 e mesmo abaixo.

Com no filtro puxado ao máximo já não tenho estes swings pronunciados hoje não me baixou dos 7.95, é bom sinal...e mais o filtro crescerá.
continuo com corais sps vivos...
 :Big Grin: 
e isto cheio de esporos de algas a navegar...deverei ter concerteza bastante algas na coluna de água, e possivelmente terei de ter ainda melhores condições para não ter explosões, o que pode ou não dificultar a coisa...até ver isto está a evoluir bem...agora tenho mais um olho o seneye.

----------


## António Vitor

Untitle7d.jpg

para perceberem como é estável o meu sistema, e como parece estar a caminha para uma menor "poluição" lentamente mas irá acontecer...

reparem que embora não seja o que queria, que era de um dia pró outro, mas parece que sim cada dia que passa o minimo é mais baixo e o máximo também. isto em relação ao NH4, atenção que nem sei que valores se trata, se ppm se outra coisa qualquer...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ou estou a ver mal ou tens o pico do meio de NH4+ mais elevado do que no dia anterior. Diria que três dias ou quatro não chegam para tirar conclusões definitivas.

Quanto ao pH, acho que terias alguma coisa a ganhar do lado da estabilidade se subisses o KH duas unidades. O teu tanque tem muita biomassa. Eu já tive o mesmo problema chegando a 7.6 antes do acender das luzes.
Tinha o KH vergonhosamente baixo a 3 ou 4. Subi para 8 à custa de baling e a partir daí o mínimo passou a ser 7,95. Na fase anterior perdi algumas Acros mais sensíveis.

Há espécies muito pouco tolerantes de pH baixo mesmo que ocorra apenas durante parte do dia.

----------


## António Vitor

sim tens razão...e as algas também respiram, ainda não tenho  o filtro com algas suficientes para amortecer o efeito dia/noite...
vamos ver mais uns dias...uma outra solução seria aumentar a agitação superficial...amanhã aumento o KH.

----------


## António Vitor

Com o aumento das algas no filtro, fica acho que provado que isto é tão bom ou melhor que um escumador...

O seneye julgo ser o melhor detector que eu tenha conhecimento e a estes preços, do NH4 e NH3, lendo em valores infimos.

o aumento que vêem entre algumas medições, deveu-se a eu ter colocado uma nova tira, novamente sem ter passado 48 horas. mas agora consigo ter isto mais baixo e certamente irá baixar mais ainda.

O pH não me baixa dos 8.05, mesmo com ciclos invertidos, já desligo o filtro quando tenho a luz em cima ligada...
Untitled5.jpg

----------


## António Vitor

Facto interessante:
li não sei onde, que em média desde o advento do combustiveis fósseis, que levaram a sociedade aos niveis actuais em pouco tempo o pH dos oceanos desceu em média de 8.25 pH para 8.17 pH, e com o colosso desenfreado que é hoje a china (já polui mais que os EUA, e o crescimento é exponencial, e como têm carvão barato para pelo menos um século)...o pH irá cair mais ainda e agora em menos tempo.

ISto também irá afectar os nossos aquários, óbviamente, e julgo eu é bem pior o pH que o factor temperatura na decadência dos recifes de coral. Minha opinião. porque não é localizado e é a nivel global.

Para aqueles que têm escumadores, por muito que agitem a superficie, só conseguem o tal equilibrio atmosférico, que tende a ser com mais co2 na água ano após ano, uns filtros de algas com horários opostos pode ser uma boa solução para a quebra do pH ser mais ligeira.

----------


## Pedro___M

Tenho acompanhado este tópico e para mim estou convencido, vou agora ampliar um aquário de 100l com que me iniciei e este é o sistema que quero usar, para além de económico funciona. O meu actual aquário tem já mais de um ano e funciona só a carvão, nunca gostei do barulho dos escumadores e nunca tive problemas por não os utilizar, consigo ter nele sps e fazê-los crescer com cor, o único cuidado que tive de ter foi o posicionamento deles relativamente à luz porque não tenho a luz ideal. Claro que carvão não basta, nunca falhei nas mudanças de água, sempre tive cuidado com a limpeza do sistema e alimentação dos animais. O António já tinha mostrado na teoria que o filtro de algas tem tudo para funcionar e a prática confirma isso com a vantagem de este sistema permitir uma carga biológica (nº de animais) maior. Dou os meus parabéns ao António por ter a coragem de sujeitar um sistema já montado a estas experiências e por colocar aqui tanta informação útil

----------


## António Vitor

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/lofi...p/t287754.html

parece que tem valores similares ao que eu tenho, agora que afinei mais o filtro de algas.
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Reparei numa coisa, que os flocos andavam muito moidos, a caixa tinha flocos grandes, e agora estão moidos? hum....
Investiguei e a minha filha de 5 anos andava a despejar comida para a sump (onde tenho cardinais, a minha mulher viu)

E mesmo assim isto aguentou...
Nitratos a 1 ou quase negligentes, e fosfatos sem os poder medir.

Claro que ganhei umas "algazitas", mas já está a compôr...
Foi pilhas alcalinas ou das outras a marinar durante 1 dia, onde o comando ficou danificado pelo ácido ou pela base, foi agora esta descoberta...

Enfim...e tudo sobreviveu... ou quase Tinha 6 cardinais na sump e 2 morreram, devem ter se aproximado da pilha, e levaram com grandes concentrações daquilo.

Para demonstrar, comprei 3 corais recentemente, uma acropora, que me parece dificil e que está a ganhar cor, uma milepora, e uma acropora válida.
espero que sejam SPS bem "sensiveis" para demonstrar que isto funciona...

vou aumentar as TPA's que também estava a negligenciar. pelo menos 2 por mês.

Se tiverem aí um coral memo mas memo memo dificil arranjem que eu meto aqui...
hehe!

----------


## João Seguro

António, cada dia que passa fico contente por conseguires provar que nem sempre tem que se seguir determinados caminhos para termos um bom aquário. Espero que o teu aquário continue assim e que esses frags que puseste se tornem em grandes colónias. Boa sorte


Abraço 

João Seguro

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Se tiverem aí um coral memo mas memo memo dificil arranjem que eu meto aqui...
> hehe!


Alguém que arranje um fraguezinho de A. echinata.

Engraçado era arranjares uma Goniopora ou uma Alvelopora. São corais sensíveis que poderão encontrar no teu sistema a morada ideal.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Se tiverem aí um coral memo mas memo memo dificil arranjem que eu meto aqui...
> hehe!


Então ora aqui fica uma sugestão...

Neon Vermiculata Acropora Coral - Aquacultured (Acropora vermiculata) 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...97&pcatid=2497
A única naquela loja com esta descrição:



> Care Level: Difficult


  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Para demonstrar, comprei 3 corais recentemente, uma acropora, que me parece dificil e que está a ganhar cor, uma milepora, e uma acropora válida.
> espero que sejam SPS bem "sensiveis" para demonstrar que isto funciona...


Então se já compras te "deverias" tirar foto já e ires fazendo umas fotos todos os meses... assim poderemos ver as diferenças, e para que nao penses que ando aqui a picar te, espero que funcione na perfeição... no entanto tenho as minhas duvidas, alias o dizer que esta bom ou que funciona é muito relativo, vai depender de nós, pois consoante os nutrientes no aquario irá haver corais que se tornam mais bonitos e outros não.





> Alguém que arranje um fraguezinho de A. echinata.
> 
> Engraçado era arranjares uma Goniopora ou uma Alvelopora. São corais sensíveis que poderão encontrar no teu sistema a morada ideal.


 :SbSourire: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

não tá nada bom...mas vai melhorar, amanhã tiro fotos.
dá a ideia que a milepora está nas nuvens com a  água....do aquário sem escumador, vamos ver.

----------


## António Vitor

Disse que tirava fotos, mas não o fiz, pouco tempo, mas posso dizer que isto piorou... e bastante... com todos os pârametros estáveis, piorou.

Era carradas de cyanos... vi-me obrigado a meter de novo carvão activado. não sei se foi por causa do comando (com pilhas) que o meu bébé meteu para a sump, Ainda não subsititui a água toda, fiz apenas 2 trocas de 40 litros cada.
Ou seja em 400 litros tirei 20% da água.

Corais estão todos vivos os frags tudo, mas não estão exoberantes, embora as cyanos tenham começado a morrer... Virus? é uma hipótese, práticamente como antes tinha às carradas agora não tenho quase nada...é mesmo caso para pensar que é por questões de virus, mas claro é hipóteses, que eu não tenho forma de provar.

Aumentei também a dose do carvão activado, pode ter sido por causa disso, toda a água passa pelo carvão, agora não estou a cosneguir levar o aquário aos nivei que tinha com o escumador. será que vou mesmo desistir de não ter escumador....ao nivel refiro-me a cresicmentos.

lá vou ter que mudar de avatar...que chatice...
tenham calma que o filtro das algas vai se manter...
 :Wink: 

No entanto ainda vai demorar algum tempo, estou à espera do aumento do patrão...hehe
irei comprar um mais comedido nada de muito grande. mas fica aqui o relato...logo tiro mais fotos da situação actual.

LPS, moles, sem dificuldade tiveram bons crescimentos, bem como alguns SPS, agora acroporas por vezes o seu crescimento pára...
o problema pode ter sido pela acumulação de toxinas no qual o filtro de algas não retira, tendo de ter uma prévia decomposição para outros compostos mais simples...
tou eu a dizer...não faço ideia...nem forma de provar seja o que for, tudo conjecturas, por isso gosto disto...

Fica o relato final que consegui ter isto a funcionar sem perdas (invertebrados e peixes), e sem amónia e/ou nitratos e sem fosfatos, será que era fosfatos a menos, não creio...no recifes, os fosfatos são negligénciáveis, tenho concerteza bem mais.
O problema presumo eu é de isto ser um sistema fechado, e com acumulação de muita coisa ao longo do tempo, para algum tipo de moleculas mais complexas, o escumador pode ser benéfico.
Ainda acho que o escumador não tira tudo, existem moléculas que passam ao lado, mas mesmo assim é benéfico, os dois sistemas em conjunto deveria ter sido a minha aposta inicial. não o fiz... também fica demonstrado que um escumador sempre ajuda alguma coisa...

Tinha dito que não ia levar isto ao descalabro, que antes colocaria escumador se visse isto a decair, está na hora...
 :Big Grin: 

Agora tenho de arranjar outro avatar, meto o do meu filtro de algas, que aguentou um sistema de reef com uma carga orgânica brutal, durante 1 ano ou quase...10 meses acho... 
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

Por agora vou meter o meu grosseiro escumador DIY só falta uma bomba...
 :Big Grin: 

Ou então espero pelos desenvolvimentos, como as cyanos foram-se podem ter sido elas a prejudicar o sistema, também lançam toxinas, e o carvão vai ajudar.

Que acham?
Espero pela acção do carvão ou meto o quanto antes um escumador?

----------


## luisvicente

Boas,


É dificil perceber o que pode ter acontecido, o carvão, se for o indicado vai ajudar.

Para repor o equilibrio ionico nada melhor que umas tpa's, nesses cenários é também do melhor para as cyanos.

Em relação aos valores, como está o KH ?



Cumps,
Luis

----------


## António Vitor

Tenho medido mais insistentemente não deixo baixar dos 8.
tenho isto bem controlado nos parametros.

----------


## António Vitor

Estou a tentar reconstruir o meu diy skimmer, não preciso de grande escumador, e este deverá ser suficiente para o meu aquário com o filtro de algas.

----------


## António Vitor

video do meu diy skimmer... lol sem silenciador, logo no arranque!



30 minutos depois com um silenciador há regarder (terá de ser aperfeiçoado)



e uma panoramica final

----------


## António Vitor

Isto está em contenção de custos, e não vou comprar nenhum escumador, dá gozo ter este a funcionar feito por mim....

Fim...Regresso do escumador....lool

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Fim...Regresso do escumador....lool



 :Olá: 

Pois... :yb665: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

Olá Neves, ainda foram 10 meses sem escumador e com uma carga orgânica apreciável, e com SPS, julgo no entanto que a longo prazo alguma coisa se foi acumulando, corais mais sensiveis é problemático, outros passa ao lado.. reparem até retirei o carvão, e só agora voltei a meter...era mesmo para ver se o filtro de algas, se aguentava o meu sistema, aguenta...mas combinando estes trÊs ingredientes deverá ser melhor.

Não acho que precise de melhor escumador, demora mais tempo a retirar o lixo, mas chega ao tal ponto que já não tira mais.

podes ver que era mesmo muitos peixes, e eu não abdico de os alimentar bem:

----------


## António Vitor

no ínicio...nota-se um declineo lentamente...

xi...já fui despejar aí uns 200 ml de água bem escura e esverdiada (algas), bolas...lol

Ok é mesmo para dizer, irra que estava teimoso, mas nunca disse que o escumador não ajudava, mas sim que era possivel ter um sistema sem escumador. E ainda acho que sim, embora com menos carga orgânica. Com acroporas é que já não sei...

----------


## António Vitor

Descobri uma forma de reduzir o ruido aos niveis de um ATB...talvez ligeiramente melhor.

já faço um video.
a ideia é ter dois tubos dentro de uma capsula, já vão ver, de forma a essas duas metades do tubo de ar estarem o mais próximo possivel entre elas, e talvez no meio da tal capsula.
depois um bocado de algodão para restringir o ar muito ligeiramente na entrada. e não se ouve nada...

----------


## António Vitor

com este ruido consigo conviver...a ausência de ruido era uma das vantagens do sem escumador, assim ok...
lol

----------


## António Vitor

Atenção que esta minha experiência ainda não acabou, como tenho agora o seneye vou ver alterações nos parametros quimicos da água por ter escumador.

Em especial o pH e o NH4.

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Olá... tenho pena que tenhas tido que colocar esta experiência "on hold" mas a manutenção do aquário em boas condições está primeiro.

Quando vi este desfecho recente lembrei-me daquilo que falamos em outro post acerca de cianos e eritromicina... 
na altura referi ser possível mas teres uma margem de manobra curta para cometeres "erros"... 

Aqui está o tal post...




> é tudo conjecturas e suposições... da minha parte e da tua parte, mas curiosamente quando tenho a água estranhamente limpa é quando tenho mais cyanos, é a minha experiência...
> Também é verdade que dou comer ás bardas. e não tenho escumador...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Realmente nisto de se falar de sistemas muito complexos tem sempre uma quota parte de conjectura... embora te possa dizer que aquilo que referi não andará muito longe da verdade.
> A resposta do teu problema das ciano está na falta de escumador... a falta dele dá-te menos margem de manobra. Isto porque, como não exportas dessa forma, a tendência é haver acumulação progressiva de nutrientes no aquário, estando dependente do consumo das algas e das bactérias existentes. Basta descuidares-te mais um bocado com a comida, seja para mais ou menos quantidade, e elas podem logo aparecer.


Neste caso alguém desequilibrou o teu ecossistema por ti... e como ele não tinha formas para se equilibrar na altura, tipo carvão e escumador, acumularam-se tóxicos suficientes para isso acontecer.

Mas é possível...  :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge Neves

[QUOTE=António Vitor;193539]Olá Neves

Não acho que precise de melhor escumador, demora mais tempo a retirar o lixo, mas chega ao tal ponto que já não tira mais.


 :Olá:  Vitor

O meu fazia-me a mesma gracinha...até que descobri (falando com ele  :yb624: )...que limpando o copo do sarro acumulado de 24 em 24h se tornava num devorador.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

hehe...Jorge pois temos de falar com ele...
Sérgio, não há problema...fica o registo que pelo menos a maior parte dos corais aguentam-se 1 ano sem escumador.
 :Wink: 

Bom o que já verifiquei, após umas 12 horas de funcionamento, por alguma coisa estranha até me aumentou o NH4...vá-se lá saber porquê.
acho que foi por ter criado um levantamento de alguma sujidade na sump ao meter isto lá.

pH, parece que é favorável... não atinge niveis tão altos. Cheguei a ter acima de 8.4 pH, ou seja o escumador beneficia o equilibrio com a atmosféra, do CO2...claro.

Tinha niveis baixos de CO2, já no final do ciclo diurno, a niveis não normais. o escumador ajuda.

----------


## António Vitor

Aqui está o aspecto actual do aquário...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> O meu fazia-me a mesma gracinha...até que descobri (falando com ele )...que limpando o copo do sarro acumulado de 24 em 24h se tornava num devorador.


Exacto! Eu passei pelo mesmo. O que realmente importa é ter o "pescoço" impecavelmente limpo. Esvaziar o copo é irrelevante desde que não transborde e se aguente o cheiro.

Já agora António, com essa carga orgânica não hesitaria em começar a dosear carbono, por exemplo com vinagre se o pH alto continuar a ser uma preocupação.

Era capaz de fazer TPAs à bruta, também.

----------


## António Vitor

A ideia é fazer TPA's o minimo possivel, sou um grande calão, ou venho cansado do trabalho e com pouca disponibilidade...
 :Big Grin: 

O pH foi hoje aos 8.35 pH o que é 0.05 acima dos valores ditos normais, forte fotossintese é o culpado óbviamente, vamos ver como se processa...no entanto o Seneye tem também um erro de precisão..e pode não estar tão alto.
Mas depois desce para 7.95...

podes ver que em termos de NH4 está mesmo sem escumador melhor do que estava anteriormente (chegava aos 30).

Untitled.jpg


O ácido acético (vinagre) era realmente uma boa ideia, adicionava carbono, e baixava o pH.
tipo dar uns ml antes de ir dormir, o pH tende a subir até ao fim do ciclo diurno.

Possivelmente é um problema porque tenho realmente bastante fotossintese...e assim evitava pH anormais...

Em relação ao escumador, epá consegui mesmo baixar o nivel do ruido abaixo do ATB que tinha, coisas esquisitas... as borbulhas estão muito ordeira, sem turbulência no pescoço, ainda demora a ficar sujo...hehe... já me tirou uns bons 200 ml de nhanha verde (em 1 dia). Claro que a bomba é uma bela treta, acho que ninguém fez isto que eu fiz às sicce multi antigas...cortei a turbina e toca a meter mesh, por agora funciona, não me vou meter em compras...mas se comprar alguma coisa no futuro era um bomba pró escumador, não compraria outro escumador, até porque este é funcional.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Em relação ao escumador, epá consegui mesmo baixar o nivel do ruido abaixo do ATB que tinha, coisas esquisitas... as borbulhas estão muito ordeira, sem turbulência no pescoço, ainda demora a ficar sujo...hehe... já me tirou uns bons 200 ml de nhanha verde (em 1 dia). Claro que a bomba é uma bela treta, acho que ninguém fez isto que eu fiz às sicce multi antigas...cortei a turbina e toca a meter mesh, por agora funciona, não me vou meter em compras...mas se comprar alguma coisa no futuro era um bomba pró escumador, não compraria outro escumador, até porque este é funcional.


Ola Antonio Vitor
Quanto aos escumadores, tambem concordo contigo, uma bomba boa faz outro tipo de serviço, apesar de como sabes
tabém sou apologista dos DIY.Estamos a seguir o teu topico e experiência.Tenta sempre que possivel, como ja te tinha dito
acompanhar com fotos e tenta não mexer muito na fotossintese, para não condicionares o desempenho do escumador e estabilizares o ph.

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Ricardo...
tirar fotos é complicado, sou um grande calão...dá trabalho...só quando me dá na telha.
escrever ainda escrevo..mas outras tarefas que requeiram me levantar do sofá...uiiii...

Trabalho bem onde me pagam, depois venho cansado sem me apetecer fazer mais nada.

Estabilizar o pH só apagando as luzes do aquário...claro que não o faço. Se calhar tenho luz a mais...
tenho perto de 300 watts mas de leds eficientes...lol...

o algae scrubber está em contra ciclo em baixo na sump, mas em cima o poder da fotossintese é mesmo brutal.

O desempenho dos escumadores têm um pico rm pH's mais altos, a fotossintese também ajuda ao escumador a tirar lixo em baixo.

fotos e videos do escumador e como o concebi está tudo no meu blog...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Exacto! Eu passei pelo mesmo. O que realmente importa é ter o "pescoço" impecavelmente limpo. Esvaziar o copo é irrelevante desde que não transborde e se aguente o cheiro.


 :Olá:  Nuno

È isso...o pescoço e a gola da tampa limpos são o segredo...mas uma coisa não se faz sem a outra,razão porque referi limpar o copo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

O meu tira na mesma com nharra ou sem ela...
 :Big Grin: 
Pode ser mais eficiente, talvez, mas limpar isso todos os dias é complicado.
hehe

tinha a tubagem da compressão da bomba do retorno da sump toda tapada, como a mulher estava a demorar  decidi nesse periodo desmontar essa tubagem e meti-a ligada ao tubo do chuveiro...saiu carradas de nhanha. tinha também o filtro de algas, subaproveitado. (mais água sobe mais água desce pelo overflow)

não é que depois das 15:00 que eu limpei isto o pH em vez de descer subiu para 8.02...e ainda não começou o ciclo diurno.

diria que mesmo assim em termos de equilibrio atmosférico com os gases da água, o filtro de algas é uma GRANDE ajuda, eu é que já deveria ter limpo a tubagem de retorno há muito, tenho aparentemente 5x mais débito do que tinha. com a ajuda do escumador melhor ainda.
 :Big Grin: 

menos nhanha menos bactérias e possivelmente menos carga orgânica, logo menos consumo de oxigénio, e o pH mantem-se mais estável.
bom vamos seguindo se isto dá um pulo de novo, estava a decair...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> que limpando o copo do sarro acumulado de 24 em 24h se tornava num devorador.


Boas Jorge,

Essa limpeza diária obriga a retirar, limpar e recolocar o copo, ou consegue-se fazer sem retirar o copo?

Também tenho notado que com "o pescoço e o chapéu sujos" o escumador tem menos rendimento...  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

fazer um limpador de pescoço via diy/arduino é extremamente fácil... 

um limpador de vidros daqueles com borracha, um motor lento tipo de uma peristáltica, ou de alguns brinquedos dos chinocas meter na tampa o motor na parte de cima veio e o arduino a comandar o motor por uma relé.
se eu quiser faço isso com pouco gasto...

sim tenho aqui o motor da peristáltica que dava na perfeição com pouca rotação...olha se eu não desistir da ideia, ainda faço isso esta semana...
lol

para ter mais força era meter em dois lados opostos a tal escova (vindo de um limpador de borracha cortado ao meio)
depoi de 6 em 6 horas mexe...e pára....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite António

E então esse regresso ao passado... vai ser ser 24/7 ou pensas colocar o escumador a trabalhar em outro regime horário?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge,
> 
> Essa limpeza diária obriga a retirar, limpar e recolocar o copo, ou consegue-se fazer sem retirar o copo?
> 
> Também tenho notado que com "o pescoço e o chapéu sujos" o escumador tem menos rendimento...


 :Olá:  Artur

Obriga a retirar o copo...no meu (TMC v2Skin 1500) essa operação leva-me 5 minutos e è feita quando dou de comer aos peixes...isto porque è a altura em que o Skimer perde por algum tempo (varia de escumador para escumador) a capacidade de escumação,não prejudicando por essa razão o normal funcionamento deste e o equilíbrio do sistema.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> fazer um limpador de pescoço via diy/arduino é extremamente fácil... 
> 
> um limpador de vidros daqueles com borracha, um motor lento tipo de uma peristáltica, ou de alguns brinquedos dos chinocas meter na tampa o motor na parte de cima veio e o arduino a comandar o motor por uma relé.
> se eu quiser faço isso com pouco gasto...
> 
> sim tenho aqui o motor da peristáltica que dava na perfeição com pouca rotação...olha se eu não desistir da ideia, ainda faço isso esta semana...
> lol
> 
> para ter mais força era meter em dois lados opostos a tal escova (vindo de um limpador de borracha cortado ao meio)
> depoi de 6 em 6 horas mexe...e pára....


 :Olá:  Vitor

Pois  :yb665: ...mas não estou interessado em voltar a meter a m#$&a no corpo do escumador e por consequência no sistema.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

realmente Jorge, nem eu... esquece o DIY...
 :Big Grin: 

depois de limpar o tubo do retorno, e o retorno teve mais impacto no pH do que o escumador, julgo eu...
O pH atingiu 8.25 pH máximo e neste momento tem 8.06 pH, diria uma melhoria tremenda, quer nos valores mais altos quer nos mais baixos.

Será que é desta que eu arranco para um "reef" de jeito?
hum...

O escumador está a ajudar, mas como é que é possivel eu não ter reparado no retorno disto...enfim...

Os desgraçados dos corais aguentavam com pH's acima de 8.36 e depois abaixo de 7.9, antes de ter a rede em duplicado ia abaixo dos 7.8...
aiaiaiaiai, mesmo sem escumador isto aguentou-se... mais uma prova do valor do filtro de algas.

agora fica as duas coisas...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite António
> 
> E então esse regresso ao passado... vai ser ser 24/7 ou pensas colocar o escumador a trabalhar em outro regime horário?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


sempre... isto tem dificuldades no arranque...lol

----------


## João Seguro

Olá António, essa oscilação maior poderá ser de uma fraca oxigenação da água?(algo que o escumador resolveu)

----------


## António Vitor

Era da fraca oxigenação sim, mas não tanto do escumador, mas do retorno da sump...senão observa...

O pH agora não baixa de 8.06 e também não sobe de 8.21 pH...e não 8.25 como erradamente tinha referido.

Untitled2.jpg

Agora repara no dia anterior (já tinha escumador) o ciclo práticamente era igual ao dia anterior sem escumador.

são 3 ciclos, primeiro sem escumador o do meio com, e o ultimo com o retorno limpo.
nota-se que o impacto maior oi mesmo do filtro de algas, com mais água a percorrer...

Mas claro que o escumador sempre ajuda...mas é mais a longo prazo com menos materia orgânica na água.

Agora não é para me estar a gabar, mas este meu escumador, já nem me lembrava que trabalhava tão bem...
Isto do mesh, tem coisas boas, as bolhas são extremamente pequenas, acho que fico bem servido, embora se falha a corrente, por ter metido mesh a mais, isto tem algumas dificuldades no arranque, mas mesmo que não arranque....afinal isto teve 10 meses sem escumador...lol

----------


## António Vitor

Untitled.jpg

hehhehe

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Flatline..... Em algumas coisas não é bom mas nestas  :Wink: 

És um ganda maluco António. O que se aprende contigo não tem preço.

O melhor cientista é o que menos teme o erro. Tratas com a mesma paixão os teus sucessos e os teus falhanços que assim dexam de o ser.

Não tenho dedos nas mãos e nos pés para enumerar tudas as pequenas e grandes coisas boas que já fiz nos aquários com a tua ajuda e inspiração.

Aqui fica um público agradecimento

----------


## João Seguro

Subscrevo  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Muito obrigado a ambos...Nuno ainda tenho de combinar contigo para ir aí buscar o shield...
 :Wink: 
A ver se faço aqui algumas coisas ainda com isso...olha para quem quiser a minha webcam agora está de novo on.

http://89.152.134.23/?src=1&mode=4

Quis experimentar a ver se dava com o meu novo telemovel chinoca android...e ...DEU!
FLUIDO!
reduzi o bitrate porque a net móvel é fraquinha mas deu.

YXplayer no android e coloquei lá o link... mms://89.152.134.23:9001
Finalmente consigo ver o aquário onde e como quiser!

----------


## João Seguro

ehehehe está giro  :Wink:  tentei foi mexer a cam para cima e não dá... era suposto dar? só consegui ver a sump

----------


## António Vitor

era bom dar mas não dá....não tem motor 
É das baratas.
 :Big Grin: 

Já aqui tinha colocado a webcam, mas agora foi para experimentar o meu telemovel de 80 euros chinoca, e o gajo "mamou" o aquário sem pestanejar...espectaculo.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Epa, mt fixe isso!!

Qual é o soft?

----------


## António Vitor

WEBCAm XP 5, no entanto depois de instalado, deves ir ao folder do botão start e escolher webcam windows media...
assim temos mais uma opção com o encoder da microsoft, para dar fluido. na directoria onde instalastes tem lá uns preset, que podes alterar, o symbol rate por exemplo, mas acho que tens de instalar o windows encoder primeiro para poderes alterar.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> WEBCAm XP 5, no entanto depois de instalado, deves ir ao folder do botão start e escolher webcam windows media...
> assim temos mais uma opção com o encoder da microsoft, para dar fluido. na directoria onde instalastes tem lá uns preset, que podes alterar, o symbol rate por exemplo, mas acho que tens de instalar o windows encoder primeiro para poderes alterar.


Epá... a jugar pela língua que estás a usar neste post diria que também neste caso os chineses aproveitaram o soluço do teu sistema para te comprar uma posição de 40% ou mais no teu aquário, LOL!

folder, encoder, preset, symbol rate????

Chinês???

----------


## António Vitor

lol...
realmente nem sei se usei a terminologia correcta se era mesmo chinês...peço desculpa tava com pouca paciência...ou com sono.

instalas a webcam 5...
se clicares no link que fica no botão start não tens a opção do video, "windows media...", mas a colecções de JPEGS e pouco mais, frame a frame...

Para teres essa opção tens de entrar mesmo numa pasta que o programa criou no botão "start" ou "iniciar" dependendo da versão que tu tens do windows.
quando tu entras na tal pasta aparece lá webcam windows media...é clicar nessa.

Agora no disco rigido, estão la uns ficheiros dentro da pasta que o programa criou, c:\program files (o nome desta pasta depende da versão do windows)\webcamxp 5\webcam profiles (e não presets como tinha dito)
esses ficheiros podes abrir, mas acho que tens de instalar o windows media encoder (que é de borla) para os conseguires alterar.
aqui mudas a qualidade...ou seja os bites por segundo resolução e etc...

no webcam (mesmo dentro do programa) também o podes fazer...

claro que deverás ter uma conta por exemplo no no-ip.com
para se te alterar o ip acederes na mesma...
agora isto é mais complicado...não se esqueçam que têm de saber o vosso ip...mas no google fazem "my ip" , que aparece links com as respostas...

de qualquer forma sabendo o ip, conseguem na mesma aceder, até que vos alterem o ip. o vosso internet provider...

acho que isto para quem consegue instalar o windows é tarefa fácil.

----------


## pedro matias

> hehe...Jorge pois temos de falar com ele...
> Sérgio, não há problema...fica o registo que pelo menos a maior parte dos corais aguentam-se 1 ano sem escumador.
> 
> 
> Bom o que já verifiquei, após umas 12 horas de funcionamento, por alguma coisa estranha até me aumentou o NH4...vá-se lá saber porquê.
> acho que foi por ter criado um levantamento de alguma sujidade na sump ao meter isto lá.
> 
> pH, parece que é favorável... não atinge niveis tão altos. Cheguei a ter acima de 8.4 pH, ou seja o escumador beneficia o equilibrio com a atmosféra, do CO2...claro.
> 
> Tinha niveis baixos de CO2, já no final do ciclo diurno, a niveis não normais. o escumador ajuda.


tapando simplesmente o aquário não terias conseguido fazer o acerto desse ph? Promovias uma acumulação maior de co2 e oxigénio não devia ser problema porque as algas devem-no produzir em grande quantidade

----------


## António Vitor

Pedro isso é ao contrário eu queria mais equilibrio com a atmofera, tapndo promoves ainda mais oscilações...

----------


## António Vitor

Bom uma semana com escumador e noto diferenças...

para além de uma menor intensidade nas algas no aquário, noto melhorias nos corais mais sensiveis, nos outros (montiporas, LPS e moles), deram-se bem com a fase de sem escumador.

Como nunca tive nitratos nem fosfatos, e muito menos agora, deduzo que não era por isso que tinha problemas com algumas acroporas. Mas sim por compostos orgânicos tóxicos... que não saiam sem antes serem decompostos e absorvidos pelas algas, produzidos onde?  Nas algas, e mesmo de alguns corais. estas móleculas orgânicas compostas devem ser fáceis de serem escumadas, vamos ver e verificando a evolução agora...

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas António
Acho que esta na altura de mudares a tua foto...lol... foi bom para todos nós a tua experiência, mas acho que ja provaste que é mais benéfico ter o escumador do que não ter...

Abraço
Rúben

----------


## António Vitor

Peço desculpa por ainda não ter mudado o avatar...

Atenção que finalmente e só agora tenho sinais de amónia livre (0.004) em vez de 0.001, e os corais tiveram um ressurgimento...
será que é isto?

será que é precisamente o que pensamos que o escumador previne, este promove?

Passo a explicar:
Nunca tive deste tal de NH3, nunca sempre 0.001, mesmo sem escumador, e agora sobe? com escumador...

Será que o que o escumador faz é artificialmente retirar algas e outras coisas da água, que consumiriam rapidamente o NH3 NH4 po4 e outros?
palpita-me e parece que sim, isso e melhorias quando tenho mais poluição na água pelo menos poluição inorgânica...
interessante...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Atenção que estás a ter uma multiplicidade de fatores, já para não falar na possibilidade do Seneye estar com medidas menos precisas. A esse nível de resolução tenho muitas dúvidas na leitura dum instrumento como o Seneye.

----------


## António Vitor

Os gajos do seneye dizem que têm o aparelho mais sensivel dp mercado para o nh3 talvez seja verdade mas a niveis tão baixos talvez tenhas razão.

----------


## António Vitor

talvez fosse falso, tinha um fireworm dentro do seneye, abri para limpar e tava lá...se calhar era as suas excressões se asim for então é mesmo sensivel isto.

----------


## José António Lima

Isto já merece um avatar novo, até porque o aqua está mt mais cleen.

----------


## António Vitor

prontos...aqui está o meu novo avatar...
 :Big Grin: 

Continuo a achar que este é um bom filtro, afinal aguentou um sistema com CARRADAS de peixes (podem ver a webcam no meu blog em directo), e sem pestanejar... peixes nada morreu NADA nenhum invertebrado nada... nenhum pico de amónia e fosfatos nada...nitratos nem vê-lo...

Agora existe uma outra variável, que eu pensei que seria a única a poder influenciar o rendimento desta minha experiência.
As substâncias alelópáticas...

Os corais competem e vão largando "alquimias" para MATAR os seus vizinhos, eu sabia disso, e julgo ser o único problema deste tipo de filtros se estiver isolado, claro que o escumador é óptimo a tirar estas substâncias só assim se pode explicar a melhoria na coloração de alguns corais...

Este problema não foi imediato, levou MESES a ter uma concentração prejudicial, e afectou mais uns corais que outros...

Claro que com escumador (DIY) e filtro de algas, tenho de afirmar que é melhor....com pena minha já que esperava que com o filtro de algas seria suficiente...talvez só com moles. Talvez fossem estes o problema das tais substâncias...
ou talvez fosse apenas do DOC por decompor...não sei... mas repito nunca tive nem no3, nem po4, nada sempre a niveis ridiculamente baixos.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Sempre li que o carvão activado trata desse tema com uma eficiência quase absoluta.

Já agora aproveito o teu tópico para dizer que a comunidade anti-escumador ganhou agora uma nova arma:

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2012/2/aafeature

Se bem entendi, trata-se de usar adição controlada de carbono em tempo real para transformar os poluentes em matéria exportável via gás, percipitável em definitivo na media ou finalmente consumível como bacteroplancton.

Aliado a isto vem um conjunto de soluções técnicas que possibilitam uma elevadíssima concentração de outras formas planctónicas.

----------


## António Vitor

pois Nuno, também adicionei carvão activado na mesma altura do escumador, ou é do carvão ou é do escumador...mas isto melhorou mesmo... Em relação a essa técnica vou ler para ter uma opinião formada...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Parece que tem uma catrefada de aparelhometros, e não será a abordagem nem natural, nem simples...mas claro pode até ser melhor que tudo o que existe...mas não me cheira...
 :Big Grin: 

Mais uma vez eu nunca tive nenhum problema a água, e tinha os corais a decair...há mais alguma coisa que não apenas os nitratos e fosfatos...claro que essas bacterias podem promover a decomposição dessas moleculas tóxicas complexas...ou se calhar eu até me safava sem escumador desde que tivesse carvão...afinal na parte inicial da experiência tinha bons resultados sem escumador, e com carvão...só depois decidi retirar este.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Parece que tem uma catrefada de aparelhometros, e não será a abordagem nem natural, nem simples...mas claro pode até ser melhor que tudo o que existe...mas não me cheira...


Nunca percebi porque desististe do carvão. Faz todo o sentido combinar as algas com o carvão. Até vem nos livros, essa!

Quanto ao novo método, com um arduino, um solenoide, uma doseadora, uma sonda de pH e outra de ORP, faz-se algo parecido. Tudo coisas que os nossos sistemas já têm. 

A media é que tem que conjugar a disponibilidade de Ca, KH e Mg com elevada porosidade para poder ser colonizada por bactérias. Coral morto em fluidificação por exemplo.

O complicado é calibrar a coisa. Deve exigir um certo tempo até que se perceba como relacionar o pH e o ORP com a adição de carbono (cujo melhor portador me parece ser vinagre diluido para um pH de 6 para não intereferir com o mecanismo de controlo do dito pH).

----------


## António Vitor

Estava a correr tão bem que decidi arriscar, possivelmente funciona...mas também dessa forma retiras vida planctonica, afinal o carvão funciona como filtro mecânico. Foi por isso que retirei o carvão para promover o plâncton,
Foi um insucesso relativo...pelos motivos já expostos.

Melhor deixar tudo on (carvão, escumador e filtro de algas)...o filtro de algas também ajuda e não preciso de filtros caros para ter nitratos e fosfatos baixos.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Essa do carvão destruir o plancton é que não percebo. Sempre que usei carvão, ele enchia-se de zooplancton. Cada vez que trocava era uma explosão de pulgas de água a fugir a ponto de ter passado a sacar um litro de água ao aquário e usá-lo para "lavar as pulgas do carvão" para as poder devolver ao sistema.
Eram às dezenas senão centenas.

Eu acho que tu não sabes é ficar quieto, lol!

A tua experiência até resultaria se não fosses a meio a correr atrás de hipóteses obscuras, alterando o seu rumo e afastando a coisa da via inicial. Depois aumentas a parada enfiando lá para dentro meia-tonelada de carapaus gulosos.

Eu fiquei convencido que a tua hipótese inicial é verdadeira: algas + carvão = escumador desnecessário. Sem carvão, já duvido. 

Agora há limites para tudo. Se de repente começares a adicionar meio litro de phyto por dia e preparado alimentar para os corais, se calhar o teu escumador deixa de ser suficiente.

----------


## António Vitor

A mim enchia-se de lixo, sério...
Acho que era por ter mesmo toda a água a passar por aquilo toda n vezes por hora. e não estava tipo de forma passiva.

Mas deves ter razão...agora essa dos carapaus...lol... Os meus vizinhos, quando vieram a casa disseram, olha já tens peixes, antes não tinhas peixes...diziam eles...
lol.

----------


## António Vitor

Vou também parar, sei que vai ser dificil, mas vou tentar não inventar agora, e deixar os corais crescerem.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Vou também parar, sei que vai ser dificil, mas vou tentar não inventar agora, e deixar os corais crescerem.


Vais vais... Quem não te conheça que te compre.  :yb624:

----------


## António Vitor

> Vais vais... Quem não te conheça que te compre.


lol...
Como eu acho que vou...vou tentar divergir as minhas "cinergias" para a lixeira da minha arrecadação...deitar aquilo tudo fora (menos o Commodore amiga) e fazer uma fish room... a mulher que me perdoe mas a roupa das crianças vai toda pró lixo ou para oferecer...
 :Smile: 
Fish room é que é!
ou então tento arranjar o sotão e fazer lá uma nova arrecadação...para outra fishroom, embora térmicamente um sotão é mau para peixeirada, oscilações de temperatura.

epá vou tentar desenterrar o inicio do meu tanque que postei aqui, e todas as alterações que fui fazendo...
 :Wink: 

Se calhar apagaram aquilo! não encontro, no entanto podem ver no meu blog as minhas peripécias, esta do "retirado escumador" fica aqui terminada...

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá António,

Apesar de não ter corrido como querias, valeu a experiêmcia na mesma! Sinceramente acho que toda gente achava que não ia dar em nada, pois de certeza que não foste o primeiro a fazer essa experiência, e se o aquário funcionasse bem sem escumador, ha muito que a royal exclusive tinha dado o peido!! De qualquer das maneiras, esse hobby esta sempre a evoluir, e a evolução muitas das vezes nasce das experiências feitas, por isso acho que tentaste! 

Ps- Tinhas um escumador tão bom, o ATB!

Abraço grande

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, desculpa Carlos mas discordo. penso que várias pessoas acreditavam no António, eu inclusive. Já vi vários relatos de aquários com anos de vida e sempre sem escumador. Penso que o António teve ali alguma falha mas que não seja impossível podendo não ser o ideal.

----------


## Stephane Santos Remisio

Boas,gostava de ter uma opinião vossa, se não se importam, claro. Comprei uma osmose inversa TMC V2 Pure 75, com monitor TDS, será que vai ser rentável, fiz bem?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas,gostava de ter uma opinião vossa, se não se importam, claro. Comprei uma osmose inversa TMC V2 Pure 75, com monitor TDS, será que vai ser rentável, fiz bem?



Desculpa estar a responder no post do António, mas rspondendo a tua questão! Acho que fizeste muito bem, a unidade de osmose é extremamente importante para quem queira ter um aquario de recife, ou mesmo qualquer tipo de aquário.

abraço
Carlos

----------


## António Vitor

Desde que coloquei o algae scrubber não noto melhorias, mas foi sempre a decair, não é imediato, o processo demora meses, mas lentamente e inexoravelmente o sistema decai em qualidade...

Ou seja nos primeiros meses, sem escumador e só com carvão activado (e que alterei para carvão e algae scrubber, e depois apenas para algae scrubber) as coisas mantiveram bem, mas depois do algae scrubber, e meses a fios sem fosfatos ou nitratos, começou tudo a decair.

Resultado tirei esta semana o algae scrubber...
O que é que prejudica os corais, não sei, e até pode não ser do algae scrubber, do meu palpite é o culpado... alguma toxina ou algo que prejudica os corais.

http://stason.org/TULARC/animals/aqu...bers-long.html




> As compelling as some find the above arguments in theory, there
>  seem to be serious problems with algal scrubbing in practice.
>  Many attempts by public aquaria at implementing reef tanks using
>  only algal scrubbing have been failures. In particular, it seems
>  difficult to find successful long term success with Scleractinia
>  (stony corals) in such tanks, and those success stories which can
>  be found are quite difficult to verify and often contradicted by
>  others.


Não estou aqui para enganar ninguém, tivesse eu mantido só o carvão activado sem escumador, se calhar tinha sido melhor sucedido a longo prazo.

não é uma questão nem de nitratos nem de fosfatos mas outra coisa... as algas concorrem com os corais de uma forma quimica, julgo eu...portanto.

Fica aqui o meu testemunho...para apenas peixes, talvez seja funcional...

Mais uma coisa, comprei um bubble-magus recentemente, para substituir o meu diy, que funcionava, e julgo que deveria chegar para o meu sistema, tinha o problema do arranque da bomba por causa do mesh que coloquei...mas funcionava.

Este bubble-magus manda mais ar talvez quase o dobro, mas consome o dobro da electricidade (NAC 77), tem a vantagem de ser mais silencioso que o meu diy. e realmente tenho um "reactor" para o ar/água bem maior que no meu diy.

Não parece ser inferior ao meu ATB small cone (que vendi), só a nível energético...
em termos de construção fica mesmo acima do ATB, minha humilde opinião, pecando na eficiência das bombas, mas também há outros bubble-magus com bombas mais eficientes...(mais caros, mas mesmo assim mais baratos que ATB's e afins)

Agora o preço não tem nada a ver...e vem até com 2 rotores suplentes...
As instruções é que poderiam ser melhores, o inglês é péssimo...

Na minha opinião parece ser a compra melhor em relação ao rácio preço/qualidade. é como o meu Huawei que embora custasse apenas 80 euros há uns meses atrás consegue postar aqui no forum..
nem tudo o que é chinoca é mau...

----------


## António Vitor

If low nutrient levels can be achieved by both methods, then why
 is algal growth a much greater problem with scrubber methods? The
 answer is not known, but there are two factors which probably
 contribute.

 First, the discussion so far has mentioned only inorganic
 nitrogen. Algaes seem to release much of the inorganic nitrogen
 which they take up in the form of dissolved organic compounds
 (DON), which can also be later utilized by algaes. The very low
 levels of DIN measured in scrubbed tanks may mask the very high
 levels of DON which persist, providing nutrients for strong algal
 growth. This is borne out by many reports that the water in
 scrubbed tanks often has a pronounced yellow cast, characteristic
 of dissolved organic compounds. Since the water over natural
 reefs is very low in DON, high levels may be directly harmful to
 many corals, in addition to promoting uncontrolled algal growth.


Read more: http://stason.org/TULARC/animals/aqu...#ixzz1umpqjDxx

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Desde que coloquei o algae scrubber não noto melhorias, mas foi sempre a decair, não é imediato, o processo demora meses, mas lentamente e inexoravelmente o sistema decai em qualidade...
> 
> Ou seja nos primeiros meses, sem escumador e só com carvão activado (e que alterei para carvão e algae scrubber, e depois apenas para algae scrubber) as coisas mantiveram bem, mas depois do algae scrubber, e meses a fios sem fosfatos ou nitratos, começou tudo a decair.
> 
> Resultado tirei esta semana o algae scrubber...
> O que é que prejudica os corais, não sei, e até pode não ser do algae scrubber, do meu palpite é o culpado... alguma toxina ou algo que prejudica os corais.
> 
> http://stason.org/TULARC/animals/aqu...bers-long.html
> 
> ...


Boas Noites António!
Gostei da tua experiencia com as algas e carvão, mas penso que estás absolutamente certo com o que dizes, possívelmente é libertada na água alguma coisa que vai concorrer com os corais, algum tipo de toxina ou algo assim.

Em relação ao BM, não disseste qual era, mal calculo que estejas a falar do NAC7 correcto?
Se for, tens ai um escumador de excelente qualidade e com provas dadas... A bomba é atman, ou sejam gasta mais que as de melhor marca, mas para o que é funciona muito bem...

O NAC9, já não é tão bom, e com uma ATMan 4000, aquilo vibra e faz bastante vibração... Se queres potencia sem ruido, é o NAC77.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Viva,

António e porque não o Power Cone 250 da Ati, acho que se comprasse agora escumador seria esse.

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Viva,
> 
> António e porque não o Power Cone 250 da Ati, acho que se comprasse agora escumador seria esse.


Boas!
O PowerCone 250i, é escumador para 500€! O NAC7 custa á volta dos 160 a 175€.

Dependendo da litragem do aquário, poderá não compensar o ATI.
Eu se tivesse dinheiro seria o meu escumador de eleição sem dúvida! No entanto como na altura me encontra em "budget", comprei o escumador que pelo preço me poderia oferecer mais...

E nesse aspecto o NAC7 ou o NAC77 são "bang for the buck".

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Os chineses são brilhantes... fabricam e vendem escumadores ao preço da chuva... e depois facturam no maior consumo das bombas sendo accionistas da EDP... hehehe

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Os chineses são brilhantes... fabricam e vendem escumadores ao preço da chuva... e depois facturam no maior consumo das bombas sendo accionistas da EDP... hehehe


Boas!
Ahahahahaha

Pensas que são parvos! Eles fazem os produtos, emprestam o dinheiro que depois é usado para lhes comprar os produtos...

ahhh pois é... 

Cumprimentos,

LPC

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Noites António!
> Gostei da tua experiencia com as algas e carvão, mas penso que estás absolutamente certo com o que dizes, possívelmente é libertada na água alguma coisa que vai concorrer com os corais, algum tipo de toxina ou algo assim.
> 
> Em relação ao BM, não disseste qual era, mal calculo que estejas a falar do NAC7 correcto?
> Se for, tens ai um escumador de excelente qualidade e com provas dadas... A bomba é atman, ou sejam gasta mais que as de melhor marca, mas para o que é funciona muito bem...
> 
> O NAC9, já não é tão bom, e com uma ATMan 4000, aquilo vibra e faz bastante vibração... Se queres potencia sem ruido, é o NAC77.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> ...


comprei o NAC77...
mesmo assim faz menos barulho que o meu anterior atb small cone, embora com mais gasto energético...ao fim do ano tudo somado ainda dá uns bons euros...para um dia quando fizer o upgrade aos painéis sólares...e alimentar mais as bombas...

----------


## António Vitor

o gasto comparando com os leds é irrisório, se tiver isto desligado por exemplo de noite, já devo conseguir alimentar isto...lol...no entanto tinha de ter um inversor.

Isto também funciona com apenas uma bomba, e sinceramente se calhar fica apenas uma...isto é overkill pro aquário.

----------


## José Cruz

> Resultado tirei esta semana o algae scrubber...
> O que é que prejudica os corais, não sei, e até pode não ser do algae scrubber, do meu palpite é o culpado... alguma toxina ou algo que prejudica os corais.


Provávelmente haverá uma maior lixiviação de substancias alelopáticas

----------


## PauloEduardo

> o gasto comparando com os leds é irrisório, se tiver isto desligado por exemplo de noite, já devo conseguir alimentar isto...lol...no entanto tinha de ter um inversor.
> 
> Isto também funciona com apenas uma bomba, e sinceramente se calhar fica apenas uma...isto é overkill pro aquário.


Boas António, não podes meter só uma bomba a funcionar no NAC77, isso foi calculado para uma determinada entrada de ar/agua, que se parares uma bomba, não irá conseguir atingir.
Tenho um amigo meu que já tem á 4 anos o NAC77 e já se fez várias experiencias no mesmo...

Ou o desligas durante a noite (pois é sempre a bombar para retirar proteina), ou o deixas sempre ligado.
De qualquer forma como nota, tens ai um excelente escumador, que vai-te dar bem até aos 800-1000 L

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## António Vitor

ainda gasta 80W no setting que tenho, o que é algo alto… nada que se compare com o que eu tinha e com mais débito de ar que agora tenho e mais água também diria que é o ponto fraco do escumador.

Nada que não se resolva com mais um painel...lol
posso sempre depois desligar durante a noite, quando não tinha luz do painel, poupando as baterias…
tinha 2 ganhos o consumo das bombas era uma pequena percentagem do painel… e o resto ia prós leds e carregar as baterias....

depois poderia arranjar uns aquecedores a 24V com material por exemplo titanio, e aqueceria a água, que é o ponto de maior gasto do aquário.

no verão gasto muitíssimo menos luz em casa…

mais uma vez não queria era usar inversores…
http://www.altestore.com/store/Charg...-24V-DC/p2326/

Se calhar a compra mais inteligente era um elemento destes para aquecer a água.

----------


## pedro matias

Não sei se posso perguntar mas onde compraste o nac7, também queria comprar um...

----------


## António Vitor

Comprei na bubbles-shop na malveira, mas foi o nac 77 mas também têm lá o 7, que é a mesma bomba mas apenas 1.

afinal o consumo depois desceu para 70-72W depende
ou seja tu com o 7 tens metade do consumo que eu com as 2 bombas.

também ESTÁ DECIDIDO vou meter mais painéis, meter umas baterias bem grandinhas, quanto maior mais barato fica cada ampere...e claro um inversor.

ligar aquecedores do aquário, bombas, e PC e LCD.
o meu led lcd gasta uns 150W talvez, mais aquecedores cada 300W (mas só ligo 2 apenas e só com temperaturas muito baixas), fica 450W mais bombas e tal 550W, pc se for o meu portátil que tem saída hdmi pró pc nem 50W... 600W.

Se eu colocar mais 3 painéis perfaz 720W pico, e como não tenho a tv sempre ligada nem o pc, nem a resistência/aquecedor
mais 3 painéis chegava.
Ou seja não vendia luz À EDP, quero é que eles se danem...e mais os chineses...
é que eu estava a gastar mais de 100 euros por mês de luz, sem perceber bem como anulando os aparelhos que gastam mais cá da casa, é inevitável que a factura desça 

tinha era de arranjar baterias melhores e com mais amperes, para usar esta energia toda.

----------


## António Vitor

Atenção, façam bem as contas com as bombas menos eficientes

é que se não são eficientes produzem calor, se produzem calor aquecem a água...e numa bomba completamente mergulhada dentro de água este calor é benéfico no inverno usando menos aquecedores

No verão...ok, perdemos euros, mas no inverno duvido mesmo
o preço mais baixo das bombas compensam largamente o aumento do custo energético...isto se durarem muitos anos...

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Atenção, façam bem as contas com as bombas menos eficientes…
> 
> é que se não são eficientes produzem calor, se produzem calor aquecem a água...e numa bomba completamente mergulhada dentro de água este calor é benéfico no inverno usando menos aquecedores…
> 
> No verão...ok, perdemos euros, mas no inverno duvido mesmo…
> o preço mais baixo das bombas compensam largamente o aumento do custo energético...isto se durarem muitos anos...


Boas!
Correctíssimo! E onde se gasta mais dinheiro é mesmo nos aquecedores! (Tirando claro a iluminação).

Tendo em conta que por lei pelo menos 2 anos obrigatoriamente têm que durar, mesmo que ao fim de 5 anos uma se avarie.... O custo de outra não é assim tão alto quanto isso.
Em pior dos casos avariam-se as 2 ao mesmo tempo (descarga eléctrica), o escumador todo novo, será sempre mais barato que os escumadores de marcas mais caras...

Portanto acaba por ser uma questão de escolha e de fazer contas á vida em termos de trocas e afins!

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## António Vitor

Já sabem que desisti do escumador mas

Isto nem tem melhorado mesmo com escumador há muitos meses, tem-se mantido, até que...coloquei a vortech a fazer a tal ressonância e não é que começou a melhorar?

corais a ganhar cada vez mais cor?

zonas onde tinham morrido os corais aparecem com uns pólipos dentro das fendas desses mesmos corais que já tinha tirado?
O regime tem se mantido agora nem sequer testo a água, há mais de 1 mÊs que não o faço...apenas faço mais TPA's

Será que mesmo com alta turbulência tinha deficiente circulação da água? nalguns pontos e acumulação de toxinas e detritos?
Será que era esse o meu problema?
E nem era do algae scrubber...
 :Wink: 

Gostava de experimentar outra vez, mas não para já, e não iria tirar o carvão activado desta vez....hehehe...Já sabem que sou muito teimoso. Pensei que seriam as substâncias alelópaticas que estivessem a inibir os corais se calhar até não
também comecei a injectar 1 ml de vodka há coisa de 1 mês.

O aquário já deveria entrar da fase de maturidade extrema, tem mais de 3 anos

Se calhar o que teria mais lógica era juntar ambos algae scrubber e escumador

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

António,

Se mexes em muitos fatores nunca sabes qual o causador de um determinado efeito. Mesmo mexendo só num, o próprio tempo e evolução da biomassa às vezes não permitem tirar conclusões.
Já obtive resultados iguais aos teus só começando a adicionar vodka. Penso que pelo menos no meu caso nada teve a ver com circulação. Mesmo assim não dou 100% de derteza que tenha sido o vodka. Sei lá eu se não eram as hqi demasiado brutas a inibir o crescimento e com o desgaste os corais deixaram de ser sujeitos a foto inibição ou adaptaram-se.

Em ambientes não laboratoriais não há conclusões razoáveis, apenas conjeturas. Mesmo nos laboratórios há um número absurdo de coisas que não são controláveis se as experiências forem feitas nos meios habituais sem esterelização e isolamento.


Conclusão: para mim é do vodka mas podes sempre testar eliminar um dos dois fatores ainda que o que se vier a passar depois não vá, segundome parece, permitir conclusões 100% seguras.

----------


## António Vitor

Pois Nuno, isto é complexo e tem muitas variáveis, geralmente mexemos sempre em mais que 2 ao mesmo tempo
 :Wink: 
O que importa é isto melhorar já não quero inventar muito mais...já chega

----------


## António Vitor

lol...já coloquei de novo o filtro de algas




> Vais vais... Quem não te conheça que te compre.


hehe

Agora fica com ambos, escumador, GAC e filtro de algas, acho que mais não é concerteza pior.
o ideal era o filtro ficar minado de cyanobacterias que nem precisam de nitratos para tirar fosfatos.
 :Wink: 

Outro problema era ter isto como super low nutrient A verdade é que na experiência do sem escumador, os testes que valem o que valem dava valores baixos de NO3 (até deu zero uma vez) e com o PO4, nunca conseguia medir o PO4, apenas um azul ténue...que não era nada.

Certamente que tinha esporos de algas na coluna de água, mas agora tenho o escumador também tira muita dessa coisa, tenho é de adicionar alimento para coral, senão isto também se ressente.

----------

